# Change a Letter - 5 Letters: Part 4!



## Risible

The Rules:



> basically you have a five-letter word and you can only change one letter at a time
> 
> example siren = wires = swear, ect.


Here's the link to Part 3.

And the last response from Part 3:



Timberwolf said:


> grain - train


----------



## Adamantoise

train - taint


----------



## Timberwolf

taint - faint


----------



## Adamantoise

faint - paint


----------



## MatthewB

paint - pants


----------



## Adamantoise

pants - stamp


----------



## Timberwolf

stamp - stomp


----------



## Adamantoise

stomp - mopes


----------



## Timberwolf

mopes - hopes


----------



## swamptoad

hopes - slope


----------



## BigCutieSteph

slope - pulse


----------



## swamptoad

pulse - slurp


----------



## Adamantoise

slurp - rules


----------



## Timberwolf

rules - ruler


----------



## swamptoad

ruler - learn


----------



## Timberwolf

learn - yearn


----------



## BigCutieSteph

yearn - snare


----------



## snuggletiger

snare--snore


----------



## BigCutieSteph

snore - snort


----------



## Adamantoise

snort - tenor


----------



## MatthewB

tenor - senor


----------



## Timberwolf

senor - sonor


----------



## Adamantoise

sonor - donor


----------



## swamptoad

donor - odors


----------



## stan_der_man

odors - dorms


----------



## Timberwolf

dorms - storm


----------



## Adamantoise

storm - motor


----------



## Timberwolf

motor - rotor


----------



## Adamantoise

rotor - roots


----------



## MatthewB

roots - rooks


----------



## Timberwolf

rooks - brook


----------



## Adamantoise

brook - books


----------



## Timberwolf

books - bonks


----------



## Adamantoise

bonks - snobs


----------



## Timberwolf

snobs - noobs


----------



## Adamantoise

noobs - boobs


----------



## Timberwolf

boobs - booms


----------



## Adamantoise

booms - combs


----------



## Timberwolf

combs - wombs


----------



## ToniTails

wombs- bombs


----------



## Timberwolf

bombs - tombs


----------



## ToniTails

tombs- stomp


----------



## Adamantoise

stomp - mopes


----------



## ToniTails

mopes- spoke


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spoke-opens


----------



## Timberwolf

opens - copes


----------



## Adamantoise

copes - scoop


----------



## ToniTails

scoop - poops


----------



## Adamantoise

poops - spook


----------



## ToniTails

spook- coops


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

coops-chops


----------



## Timberwolf

chops - chips


----------



## ToniTails

chips- ships


----------



## Timberwolf

ships - shimp


----------



## ToniTails

shimp - pimps


----------



## Adamantoise

pimps - pipes


----------



## ToniTails

pipes- sippy


----------



## Adamantoise

sippy - tipsy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tipsy-spicy


----------



## ToniTails

spicy- picky


----------



## Timberwolf

picky - dicky


----------



## Adamantoise

dicky - dicey


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dicey-cider


----------



## Adamantoise

cider - medic


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

medic-chide


----------



## Adamantoise

chide - chime

Hello,bobblehead! ^_^


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

chime-chile

hi adamantoise


----------



## Adamantoise

chile - slice


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slice-laces


----------



## Adamantoise

laces - class


----------



## swamptoad

class - lasso


----------



## ToniTails

lasso- solar


----------



## Adamantoise

solar - molar


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

molar-realm


----------



## MatthewB

realm - _amore_


----------



## Timberwolf

amore - armor


----------



## Adamantoise

armor - moral


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

moral-flora


----------



## thejuicyone

flora - loafs


----------



## BMOC

loafs-fleas


----------



## MatthewB

fleas - leads


----------



## Timberwolf

leads - pleas


----------



## Adamantoise

pleas - sleep


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sleep-elves


----------



## BMOC

elves-solve


----------



## MatthewB

solve - slave


----------



## Adamantoise

slave - valve


----------



## BMOC

valve-leave


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

leave-gavel


----------



## Timberwolf

gavel - grave


----------



## sugar and spice

Grave--Grade


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

*grade - dream*


----------



## Adamantoise

dream - bread


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

bread-drape


----------



## BMOC

drape-pearl


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pearl-spear


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

spear - swear


----------



## Timberwolf

swear - smear


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

swear-earns


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

at the same time timberwolf...was it good for you?

smear-meats


----------



## BMOC

meats-tears


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tears - stars


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stars-brats


----------



## Timberwolf

brats - rates


----------



## MatthewB

rates - slate


----------



## BMOC

slate-alert


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

*alert*-*trail*


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

trail-litre


----------



## BMOC

litre-tiger


----------



## Timberwolf

tiger - Niger (a River in Africa)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Niger - Nigel (who we're only making plans for!)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nigel-begin


----------



## BMOC

begin-genie


----------



## Timberwolf

genie - genre


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

genre-green

ok, didn't change any letters...but it's all i could think of right now :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf

green - greed

Try morewords...


----------



## MatthewB

greed - breed


----------



## Timberwolf

breed - freed


----------



## BMOC

freed-fried


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

fried-eider


----------



## Timberwolf

eider - rider


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rider-bride

you know timberwolf...i was wondering where you come up with some of these words...i thought you just had a heck of a vocab...lol. i do use dictionary.com if i am not sure how to spell something, but generally the words i use are ones i know. thanks for the info though. may try it if i get stuck!


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> rider-bride
> 
> you know timberwolf...i was wondering where you come up with some of these words...i thought you just had a heck of a vocab...lol. i do use dictionary.com if i am not sure how to spell something, but generally the words i use are ones i know. thanks for the info though. may try it if i get stuck!



bride - cider


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cider - erica


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

erica-clear


----------



## BMOC

clear-reach


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

reach-cache


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

cache-catch


----------



## mel

catch = hatch


----------



## BMOC

hatch-hitch


----------



## Timberwolf

hitch - pitch


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

pitch - chips


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

chips-spice


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> chips-spice



spice - piece


----------



## mel

piece = epics


----------



## BMOC

epics- scope


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

scope - posse


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

posse-prose


----------



## Timberwolf

prose - roses


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

roses - rasse


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rasse-shear


----------



## BMOC

shear-heart


----------



## Timberwolf

heart - hears


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> heart - hears



hears - harsh


----------



## thejuicyone

harsh - hairs


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hairs-raise


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

raise - anise


----------



## mango

*anise - noise*


----------



## Timberwolf

noise - Boise


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

boise-oboes


----------



## Timberwolf

oboes - sober


----------



## Adamantoise

Sober - Bored


----------



## Timberwolf

bored - gored


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

gored-raged


----------



## thejuicyone

raged - caged


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

caged-grade


----------



## MatthewB

grade -- dirge


----------



## Timberwolf

dirge - greed


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

greed-edges


----------



## swamptoad

edges - seeds


----------



## Adamantoise

seeds - reeds


----------



## mel

reeds-steer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

steer-store


----------



## mel

store= rents


----------



## Timberwolf

rents - brent


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

brent - brute


----------



## Adamantoise

Brute - Truce


----------



## Timberwolf

truce - Bruce


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> truce - Bruce



bruce - brace


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

brace-acres


----------



## mel

acres= score


----------



## Timberwolf

score - store


----------



## thejuicyone

store - tears


----------



## Timberwolf

tears for fears

couldn't resist


----------



## swamptoad

fears of bears


----------



## Timberwolf

oh my...

bears on rears :blink:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

Timberwolf said:


> oh my...
> 
> bears on rears :blink:


 

rears to stare


----------



## MatthewB

stare - brats


----------



## Timberwolf

brats - strap


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

strap-party


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

party - tarty


----------



## Timberwolf

tarty - farty


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

farty - forty


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

forty-frost


----------



## BMOC

frost-strong


----------



## Timberwolf

strong - string


----------



## pdesil071189

String = Stings


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hi kids...just a reminder...this is change a letter *5 letters*...lol

sting-gnats


----------



## pdesil071189

gnats - stand


----------



## Adamantoise

stand - stain


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stain-taint


----------



## pdesil071189

taint - faint


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

faint - feint


----------



## BMOC

feint-nifty


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

nifty - fifty


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

fifty-jiffy


----------



## Timberwolf

So much about joining the games early in the morning...

jiffy - miffy


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

muffy - muffy


----------



## Timberwolf

Dave, you changed the letter even before posting... 

muffy - ruffy


----------



## BMOC

ruffy-furry


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

furry - furby


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

Timberwolf said:


> Dave, you changed the letter even before posting...
> 
> muffy - ruffy



Hmm, must have been distracted by something...:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf

Happens sometimes... 

furby - buyer


----------



## Paquito

buyer - rubys


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rubys-burns


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

burns - shrub

Ni!


----------



## Adamantoise

shrub - bushy

Ni!


----------



## Timberwolf

bushy - rushy

Ni?


----------



## Paquito

rushy - hurts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hurts-shirt


timberwolf...it's the sacred word...ni!

but don't worry...they are just passing ruffians!


----------



## Timberwolf

shirt - skirt

I know... That's why I always take a look on the bright side of life...


----------



## BMOC

skirt-risky


----------



## Timberwolf

risky - frisk


----------



## Paquito

frisk - skits


----------



## Timberwolf

skits - kites


----------



## Paquito

kites - tykes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tykes-skeet


----------



## pdesil071189

Skeet - Trees


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

trees-rests


----------



## Timberwolf

rests - nests


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nests-stein


----------



## Timberwolf

stein - stern


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

stern - reins


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

reins-rinse


----------



## pdesil071189

Rinse - Rices


----------



## BMOC

rices-slice


----------



## Adamantoise

BMOC said:


> rices-slice



slice - chile


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

chile-child


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> chile-child



child - liche


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

liche-chide


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> liche-chide



chide - hides


----------



## Timberwolf

hides - bides


----------



## Theotherone

bides--slide


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slide-idols


----------



## Timberwolf

idols - dolls


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

dolls-dolts


----------



## MatthewB

dolts - stood


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stood-odors


----------



## Timberwolf

odors - dorms


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dorms-drops


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

drops - ports


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

ports-sport

look ma...no hands! :happy:


----------



## Timberwolf

And no change-a-letter... 

ports - spurt


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spurt-purse


----------



## MatthewB

purse - nurse


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nurse-nears


----------



## swamptoad

nears - rains


----------



## BigCutieQTPie

rains - reins


----------



## VVET

BigCutieQTPie said:


> rains - reins




reins - wines


----------



## Adamantoise

Wines - Wings


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

wings-gnaws


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> wings-gnaws



gnaws - swung


----------



## Timberwolf

swung on a swing


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> swung on a swing



Swing - Sings


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sings - wings


----------



## Timberwolf

wings - dings


----------



## Adamantoise

Timberwolf said:


> wings - dings



dings - grids


----------



## pdesil071189

Grids = Grads


----------



## nitewriter

Grads - Grass


----------



## pdesil071189

Grass - Glass


----------



## snuggletiger

glass-gloss


----------



## pdesil071189

gloss - floss


----------



## Adamantoise

floss - sofas


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

sofas - fosse


----------



## Adamantoise

fosse - doses


----------



## nitewriter

doses - dross


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> doses - dross



dross - cross


----------



## nitewriter

cross - crass


----------



## Timberwolf

crass - scare


----------



## pdesil071189

scare - stare


----------



## Timberwolf

stare - stars


----------



## pdesil071189

stars - start


----------



## Timberwolf

start - tarty


----------



## Adamantoise

tarty - treat


----------



## Timberwolf

treat - great


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

great - argue


----------



## nitewriter

argue - surge


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

surge-guess


----------



## pdesil071189

guess - guest


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

guest-gusts


----------



## nitewriter

gusts - gauss


----------



## Timberwolf

gauss - gauds


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

gauds-sugar


----------



## Timberwolf

sugar - argue


----------



## nitewriter

argue - graze


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

graze-azure


----------



## nitewriter

azure - razed


----------



## LovelyLiz

razed - dream


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dream-reads


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> dream-reads



reads - darts


----------



## nitewriter

darts - start


----------



## Timberwolf

start - stars


----------



## Adamantoise

stars - smart


----------



## nitewriter

smart - storm


----------



## Adamantoise

Storm - Morse


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

morse-snore


----------



## LovelyLiz

snore - peons


----------



## Adamantoise

womanforconversation said:


> snore - peons



'worthless'peons - aeons


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

yeah, but they do a mean acapella jingle...lol.

aeons-manes


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> yeah, but they do a mean acapella jingle...lol.
> 
> aeons-manes



That they do... 

manes - named


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

named-demon


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> named-demon



demon - nomad


----------



## swamptoad

nomad - adorn


----------



## Adamantoise

Adorn - Drone


----------



## nitewriter

drone - order


----------



## LovelyLiz

order - adore :wubu:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

adore-dread


----------



## Adamantoise

dread - drape


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

drape-pears


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> drape-pears



:eat2:

Pears - Spade


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spade-paste


----------



## Adamantoise

paste - taped


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

taped-death


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> taped-death



Death - Dates


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dates-slate


----------



## swamptoad

slate - steel


----------



## Adamantoise

steel - leeks


----------



## swamptoad

leaks - scale


----------



## Adamantoise

scale - claps


----------



## deepreflection

claps -- clamp


----------



## nitewriter

clamp - place


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

place-clasp


----------



## Adamantoise

clasp - scald


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

scald-laced


----------



## Timberwolf

laced - lance


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lance-clear


----------



## Adamantoise

clear - reach


----------



## nitewriter

reach - peach


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

peach-chaps


----------



## Adamantoise

Chaps - Patch


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

patch-parch


----------



## Timberwolf

parch - patch


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

patch-chart


----------



## swamptoad

chart - heart


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

heart-wrath


----------



## nitewriter

wrath - trash


----------



## Timberwolf

trash - crash


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

crash-sharp


----------



## Adamantoise

sharp - brash


----------



## nitewriter

brash - harsh


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> brash - harsh



harsh - shard


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shard-draws


----------



## Adamantoise

Draws - Sword


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lol...very nice. 

sword-drown


----------



## LovelyLiz

drown - round like me!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

round -proud


----------



## Timberwolf

proud - pound


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pound-sound


----------



## nitewriter

sound - bound


----------



## Timberwolf

bound - found


----------



## Adamantoise

found - futon


----------



## nitewriter

futon - often


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

often-tenor


----------



## nitewriter

tenor wrote


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

wrote-water


----------



## nitewriter

water - taser


----------



## pdesil071189

taser - taste


----------



## nitewriter

taste - paste


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

paste-steam


----------



## Adamantoise

steam - tears


----------



## LovelyLiz

tears - terse


----------



## Adamantoise

womanforconversation said:


> tears - terse



terse - verse


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

verse-seven


----------



## nitewriter

seven - veins


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> seven - veins



veins - sinew


----------



## nitewriter

sinew - spine


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> sinew - spine



spine - opens


----------



## nitewriter

opens - spoon


----------



## Adamantoise

spoon - noose


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

noose-noses


----------



## LovelyLiz

noses - shone


----------



## MatthewB

shone - shoes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shoes-homes


----------



## Adamantoise

homes - moves


----------



## nitewriter

moves - solve


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> moves - solve



solve - lover


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lover-roles


----------



## nitewriter

roles - solar


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

solar-lasso


----------



## Adamantoise

lasso - salsa


----------



## nitewriter

salsa - class


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

class-slack


----------



## nitewriter

class - flask


----------



## LovelyLiz

flask - fleas


----------



## Adamantoise

fleas - lakes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lakes-scale


----------



## nitewriter

scale - clean


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

clean-ankle


----------



## swamptoad

ankle - lanes


----------



## nitewriter

lanes - lakes


----------



## Adamantoise

lakes - snake


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

snake-naked :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

naked - kneed


----------



## Adamantoise

kneed - knees


----------



## nitewriter

knees - sleek


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sleek-sleet


----------



## nitewriter

sleet - stale


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stale-steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - shame


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shame-mesas


----------



## nitewriter

mesas - mensa


----------



## CLUB AMPLE

nitewriter said:


> mesas - mensa




mensa - smear


----------



## MatthewB

smear - dream


----------



## nitewriter

dream - dread


----------



## MatthewB

dread - reads


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

reads-earns


----------



## nitewriter

earns - learn


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

learn-pearl


----------



## nitewriter

pearl - spear


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spear-raspy


----------



## nitewriter

raspy - spare


----------



## swamptoad

spare - ropes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

ropes-pares


----------



## pdesil071189

pares - parts


----------



## nitewriter

parts - spurt


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spurt-turfs


----------



## Adamantoise

turfs - fruit


----------



## nitewriter

fruit - rifts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rifts-flirt :batting:


----------



## nitewriter

flirt - flair


----------



## Timberwolf

flair - flare


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

kudos to you sir..:bow:

flare-large


----------



## nitewriter

large - gnarl


----------



## Adamantoise

gnarl - anger


----------



## nitewriter

anger - angel


----------



## Adamantoise

angel - lager


----------



## nitewriter

lager - great


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

great-tiger


----------



## nitewriter

tiger -tired


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tired-tread


----------



## nitewriter

tread - ready


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

ready-yearn


----------



## swamptoad

yearn - rainy


----------



## Adamantoise

rainy - brain


----------



## nitewriter

brain - drain


----------



## Adamantoise

drain - triad


----------



## nitewriter

triad - braid


----------



## Adamantoise

braid - rabbi


----------



## nitewriter

rabbi - rabid


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> rabbi - rabid



rabid - rapid


----------



## nitewriter

rapid - vapid


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

vapid-aphid


----------



## Timberwolf

aphid - aphis


----------



## nitewriter

aphis - shape


----------



## Timberwolf

shape - sharp


----------



## nitewriter

sharp - parse


----------



## littlefairywren

parse - pearl


----------



## swamptoad

pearl - later


----------



## Timberwolf

later - tater

Hi J.! How're you doin'?


----------



## littlefairywren

tater - trait


----------



## nitewriter

trait -treat


----------



## MatthewB

treat - teats


----------



## nitewriter

teats - stear


----------



## littlefairywren

stear - reset


----------



## Timberwolf

reset - rests


----------



## littlefairywren

rests - tears


----------



## swamptoad

tears - rants


----------



## littlefairywren

rants - stars


----------



## swamptoad

stars - stash


----------



## littlefairywren

stash - ashes


----------



## swamptoad

ashes - heads


----------



## littlefairywren

heads - sheds


----------



## swamptoad

sheds - dress


----------



## littlefairywren

dress - press


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

press-prose


----------



## nitewriter

prose - spear


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spear-earns


----------



## littlefairywren

earns - nerds


----------



## swamptoad

nerds - wrens


----------



## Adamantoise

wrens - crews


----------



## jtgw

crews - strew


----------



## swamptoad

strew - warts


----------



## littlefairywren

warts - rants


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rants-saint


----------



## littlefairywren

saint - taint


----------



## Adamantoise

taint - trait


----------



## nitewriter

trait - train


----------



## Adamantoise

train - titan


----------



## swamptoad

titan - tints


----------



## littlefairywren

tints - stain


----------



## nitewriter

stain - paint


----------



## littlefairywren

paint - pants


----------



## nitewriter

pants - saint


----------



## littlefairywren

saint - nails


----------



## nitewriter

nails - slant


----------



## littlefairywren

slant - slate


----------



## nitewriter

slate - lakes


----------



## littlefairywren

lakes - scale


----------



## swamptoad

scale - leads


----------



## Astarte

leads - dates


----------



## MatthewB

dates - slake


----------



## nitewriter

slake - steak


----------



## littlefairywren

steak - steal


----------



## Astarte

steal - sweat


----------



## littlefairywren

sweat - weals


----------



## Astarte

weals - meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - teams


----------



## nitewriter

teams - tease


----------



## Astarte

tease - asset


----------



## nitewriter

asset - taste


----------



## littlefairywren

taste - sated


----------



## nitewriter

sated - steed


----------



## littlefairywren

steed - deeds


----------



## nitewriter

deeds - reeds


----------



## littlefairywren

reeds - reads


----------



## nitewriter

reads - ready


----------



## littlefairywren

ready - randy


----------



## nitewriter

randy - brand


----------



## littlefairywren

brand - braid


----------



## nitewriter

braid - bread


----------



## littlefairywren

bread - dream


----------



## nitewriter

dream - cream


----------



## littlefairywren

cream - crams


----------



## MatthewB

crams - smack


----------



## littlefairywren

smack - marks


----------



## nitewriter

marks - spark


----------



## Adamantoise

spark - pairs


----------



## nitewriter

pairs - spare


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spare-erase


----------



## nitewriter

erase - sewer


----------



## littlefairywren

sewer - wires


----------



## MatthewB

wires - weird


----------



## nitewriter

weird - sired


----------



## littlefairywren

sired - dress


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dress-seeds


----------



## nitewriter

seeds - seems


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

seems-seams


----------



## swamptoad

seams - mazes


----------



## MatthewB

mazes - Selma


----------



## littlefairywren

selma - small


----------



## nitewriter

small - shall


----------



## littlefairywren

shall - slash


----------



## nitewriter

slash - class


----------



## littlefairywren

class - slack


----------



## nitewriter

slack - chalk


----------



## littlefairywren

chalk - latch


----------



## nitewriter

latch - cheat


----------



## littlefairywren

cheat - cleat


----------



## Adamantoise

cleat - laces


----------



## Aust99

laces - faces


----------



## Adamantoise

faces - chafe


----------



## littlefairywren

chafe - teach


----------



## MatthewB

teach - peach


----------



## nitewriter

peach - shape


----------



## littlefairywren

shape - sharp


----------



## MatthewB

sharp - Oprah


----------



## littlefairywren

Oprah - harps


----------



## nitewriter

harps - shard


----------



## stldpn

shard - trash


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

trash-artsy


----------



## nitewriter

artsy - party


----------



## littlefairywren

party - traps


----------



## MatthewB

traps - spark


----------



## nitewriter

spark - spare


----------



## stldpn

spare-stare


----------



## Adamantoise

Stare  - DearS


----------



## nitewriter

dears - raise


----------



## Adamantoise

raise - stair


----------



## nitewriter

stair - tiara


----------



## littlefairywren

tiara - trial


----------



## nitewriter

trial - vital


----------



## littlefairywren

vital - vials


----------



## nitewriter

vials - slice


----------



## littlefairywren

slice - clips


----------



## nitewriter

clips - flips


----------



## littlefairywren

flips - spill


----------



## nitewriter

spill - piles


----------



## Adamantoise

piles - pines


----------



## littlefairywren

pines - snide


----------



## nitewriter

snide - stein


----------



## littlefairywren

stein - tiles


----------



## nitewriter

tiles - stale


----------



## littlefairywren

stale - stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare - smear


----------



## littlefairywren

smear - meals:eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

meals - meats


----------



## littlefairywren

meats - tamed


----------



## nitewriter

tamed -tread


----------



## littlefairywren

tread - dream


----------



## nitewriter

dream - reads


----------



## littlefairywren

reads - reeds


----------



## nitewriter

reeds - steer


----------



## littlefairywren

steer - rests


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rests-strep


----------



## nitewriter

strep - press


----------



## littlefairywren

press - spire


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

spire-pines


----------



## littlefairywren

pines - spent


----------



## MatthewB

spent - tents


----------



## nitewriter

tents - stint


----------



## littlefairywren

stint - taint


----------



## MatthewB

taint - paint


----------



## littlefairywren

paint - plant


----------



## MatthewB

plant - plans


----------



## nitewriter

plans - splay


----------



## littlefairywren

splay - lapse


----------



## MatthewB

lapse - spall


----------



## littlefairywren

spall - spill


----------



## MatthewB

spill - silly


----------



## littlefairywren

silly - lilts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lilts-twill


----------



## nitewriter

twill - trill


----------



## littlefairywren

trill - trail


----------



## nitewriter

trail - trait


----------



## littlefairywren

trait - stair


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stair-irate


----------



## nitewriter

Irate  - grate


----------



## littlefairywren

grate - greet


----------



## MatthewB

greet - great


----------



## littlefairywren

great - treat


----------



## MatthewB

treat - tarts


----------



## littlefairywren

tarts - stark


----------



## nitewriter

stark - spark


----------



## littlefairywren

spark - scrap


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

scrap-acres


----------



## littlefairywren

acres - racks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

racks-scare


----------



## littlefairywren

scare - trace


----------



## nitewriter

trace - acres


----------



## littlefairywren

acres - scree


----------



## nitewriter

scree - creek


----------



## littlefairywren

creek - reeks


----------



## nitewriter

reeks - spree


----------



## littlefairywren

spree - press


----------



## nitewriter

press - dress


----------



## littlefairywren

dress - sired


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sired-edits


----------



## littlefairywren

edits - sided


----------



## nitewriter

sided - deeds


----------



## littlefairywren

deeds - seeds


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

seeds-seems


----------



## littlefairywren

seems - seams


----------



## nitewriter

seams - amass


----------



## littlefairywren

amass - slams


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slams-meals :eat1:


----------



## swamptoad

meals - lazes


----------



## nitewriter

lazes - blaze


----------



## firefly

blaze - blade


----------



## swamptoad

blade - ladle


----------



## mulrooney13

ladle - addle


----------



## littlefairywren

addle - delay


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

delay-layer


----------



## nitewriter

layer - relys


----------



## littlefairywren

relys - style


----------



## nitewriter

style - sleet


----------



## littlefairywren

sleet - sleep


----------



## nitewriter

sleep - slope


----------



## littlefairywren

slope - plows


----------



## nitewriter

plows - spool


----------



## littlefairywren

spool - loots


----------



## nitewriter

loots - shoot


----------



## littlefairywren

shoot - shots


----------



## nitewriter

shots - those


----------



## littlefairywren

those - shoes


----------



## nitewriter

shoes - chess


----------



## littlefairywren

chess - chest


----------



## nitewriter

chest - teach


----------



## littlefairywren

teach - peach


----------



## MatthewB

peach - poach


----------



## littlefairywren

poach - coach


----------



## MatthewB

coach - roach


----------



## littlefairywren

roach - chair


----------



## nitewriter

chair - choir


----------



## littlefairywren

choir - chore


----------



## firefly

chore - reach


----------



## littlefairywren

reach - cheer


----------



## firefly

cheer - there


----------



## littlefairywren

there - their


----------



## firefly

their - heart


----------



## nitewriter

heart - share


----------



## swamptoad

share - reach


----------



## littlefairywren

reach - aches


----------



## firefly

aches - shade


----------



## swamptoad

aches - shake


----------



## littlefairywren

shake - lakes


----------



## swamptoad

lakes - scale


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

scale-leach


----------



## nitewriter

leach - latch


----------



## littlefairywren

latch - chats


----------



## nitewriter

chats - cheat


----------



## littlefairywren

cheat - heats


----------



## swamptoad

heats - stash


----------



## littlefairywren

stash - haste


----------



## swamptoad

haste - steak


----------



## MatthewB

steak - steal


----------



## littlefairywren

steal - alter


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

alter-tales


----------



## MatthewB

tales - stalk


----------



## littlefairywren

stalk - slack


----------



## MatthewB

slack - black


----------



## littlefairywren

black - bleak


----------



## MatthewB

bleak - leaks


----------



## firefly

leaks - sleek


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sleek-keeps


----------



## littlefairywren

keeps - speak


----------



## nitewriter

speak - spank ;(


----------



## Adamantoise

spank - pains


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pains-nails


----------



## nitewriter

nails - leans


----------



## littlefairywren

leans - steal


----------



## nitewriter

steal - feast


----------



## littlefairywren

feast - staff


----------



## MatthewB

staff - taffy


----------



## littlefairywren

taffy - fatty!


----------



## MatthewB

fatty - ttyl, f!


----------



## littlefairywren

ttyl'f - flutt 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=flutt


----------



## MatthewB

flutt - fluf't


----------



## nitewriter

flut't - flute


----------



## MatthewB

flute - lutes


----------



## nitewriter

lutes - shute


----------



## littlefairywren

shute - shout


----------



## Adamantoise

shout - shots


----------



## littlefairywren

shots - shuts


----------



## Adamantoise

shuts - thugs


----------



## littlefairywren

thugs - gutsy


----------



## nitewriter

gutsy - stung


----------



## littlefairywren

stung - grunt


----------



## nitewriter

grunt - grant


----------



## littlefairywren

grant - rants


----------



## firefly

rants - start


----------



## littlefairywren

start - stark


----------



## firefly

stark - trash


----------



## littlefairywren

trash - sharp


----------



## nitewriter

sharp - shark


----------



## Adamantoise

shark - crash


----------



## firefly

crash - charm


----------



## nitewriter

charm - marsh


----------



## firefly

marsh - shame


----------



## nitewriter

shame - shear


----------



## littlefairywren

shear - reach


----------



## nitewriter

reach - react


----------



## littlefairywren

react - tract


----------



## Adamantoise

tract - actor


----------



## nitewriter

actor - acorn


----------



## littlefairywren

bugga, too slow

acorn - scorn


----------



## Adamantoise

scorn - scone







My nan used to make these...they were bloody marvelous!


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> scorn - scone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nan used to make these...they were bloody marvelous!



scone - crone

Can you send me one, that looks really good!


----------



## nitewriter

Crone - crane

"thats what I would need to get me out of my chair after I had some of those scones!":eat1:


----------



## littlefairywren

crane - races

I will need that crane after you


----------



## nitewriter

races - brace


----------



## littlefairywren

brace - crabs


----------



## nitewriter

crabs - brass


----------



## littlefairywren

brass - brash


----------



## nitewriter

brash - harsh


----------



## littlefairywren

harsh - shark


----------



## nitewriter

shark - spark


----------



## littlefairywren

spark - parts


----------



## nitewriter

parts - pears


----------



## littlefairywren

pears  - fears


----------



## nitewriter

fears - freak

ttfn


----------



## littlefairywren

freak - fakes


----------



## nitewriter

fakes - wakes


----------



## littlefairywren

wakes - makes


----------



## nitewriter

makes - smack


----------



## littlefairywren

smack -clams


----------



## firefly

clams - claim


----------



## littlefairywren

claim - mails


----------



## firefly

mails - smile


----------



## pdesil071189

smile - piles


----------



## littlefairywren

piles - slips


----------



## Adamantoise

slips - pails


----------



## littlefairywren

pails - plays


----------



## firefly

plays - spray


----------



## littlefairywren

spray - preys


----------



## firefly

preys - super


----------



## littlefairywren

super - peers


----------



## firefly

peers - speed


----------



## littlefairywren

speed - deeds


----------



## nitewriter

deeds - seedy


----------



## littlefairywren

seedy - edges


----------



## nitewriter

edges - geese


----------



## littlefairywren

geese - segue


----------



## firefly

segue - guess


----------



## nitewriter

guess - gusts


----------



## littlefairywren

gusts - thugs


----------



## firefly

thugs - south


----------



## Adamantoise

south - those


----------



## firefly

those - stone


----------



## Adamantoise

stone - dotes


----------



## firefly

dotes - stood


----------



## nitewriter

stood - roost


----------



## firefly

roost - store


----------



## nitewriter

store - crest


----------



## littlefairywren

crest - crust


----------



## nitewriter

crust - trust


----------



## littlefairywren

trust - stout


----------



## nitewriter

stout - roust

stout a true brew for what ale's ya


----------



## littlefairywren

roust - store

ha ha, I was thinking more along the lines of "oh my, she is stout"


----------



## nitewriter

store - stare

stout is for people with well rounded tastes  though I prefer Pleasingly Plump


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - haste

Prefer PP too!


----------



## nitewriter

haste - shape


----------



## littlefairywren

shape - shake


----------



## retep

shake hake .....I think


----------



## MatthewB

shake - shack


----------



## littlefairywren

MatthewB, howdy..

shack - stack


----------



## MatthewB

Howdy yourself, *littlefairywren*. 

stack - steak


----------



## littlefairywren

steak - slake


----------



## MatthewB

slake - slate


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - taste


----------



## firefly

taste - steam


----------



## MatthewB

steam - beats


----------



## littlefairywren

beats - feats


----------



## MatthewB

feats - fears


----------



## littlefairywren

fears - fries


----------



## MatthewB

fries - fried


----------



## firefly

fried - drive


----------



## Adamantoise

drive - wired


----------



## nitewriter

wired - weirs


----------



## littlefairywren

weirs - rises


----------



## nitewriter

rises - siren


----------



## littlefairywren

siren - hires


----------



## firefly

hires - shine


----------



## littlefairywren

shine - spine


----------



## nitewriter

spine - stein


----------



## littlefairywren

stein - inept


----------



## nitewriter

inept - paint


----------



## littlefairywren

paint - plain


----------



## firefly

plain - latin


----------



## littlefairywren

latin - satin


----------



## firefly

satin - asian


----------



## littlefairywren

asian - nasal


----------



## firefly

nasal - salad


----------



## nitewriter

salad - scald


----------



## littlefairywren

scald - laces


----------



## nitewriter

laces - class


----------



## pdesil071189

class - lasso


----------



## nitewriter

lasso - sodas


----------



## pdesil071189

soada - toads


----------



## nitewriter

toads - stood


----------



## littlefairywren

stood - doors


----------



## pdesil071189

doors - roads


----------



## nitewriter

roads - adore


----------



## pdesil071189

adore - dares


----------



## nitewriter

dares - heard


----------



## pdesil071189

heard - heart


----------



## littlefairywren

heart - tears


----------



## pdesil071189

shard - harps


----------



## nitewriter

harps - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - sharp


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sharp-pears


----------



## nitewriter

pears - spray


----------



## littlefairywren

spray - years


----------



## nitewriter

years - stear


----------



## littlefairywren

stear - fates


----------



## firefly

fates - staff


----------



## nitewriter

staff - shaft


----------



## littlefairywren

shaft - shift


----------



## firefly

shift - stiff


----------



## Adamantoise

stiff - riffs


----------



## firefly

riffs - frisk


----------



## littlefairywren

frisk - brisk


----------



## nitewriter

brisk - brick


----------



## littlefairywren

brick - cribs


----------



## Scarlette

littlefairywren said:


> brick - cribs



cribs-crabs

(fyi I love these threads..now i know its here i may partake moreso!)


----------



## littlefairywren

Scarlette said:


> cribs-crabs
> 
> (fyi I love these threads..now i know its here i may partake moreso!)



crabs - barbs

I am addicted too!


----------



## mel

barbs= brats


----------



## nitewriter

Brats - Brass


----------



## littlefairywren

brass - sabre


----------



## firefly

sabre - babes


----------



## littlefairywren

babes - bales


----------



## nitewriter

bales - bless


----------



## littlefairywren

bless - isles


----------



## firefly

isles - smile


----------



## littlefairywren

smile - mills


----------



## firefly

mills - mails


----------



## littlefairywren

mails - nails


----------



## firefly

nails - alien


----------



## littlefairywren

alien - leans


----------



## firefly

leans - ankle


----------



## littlefairywren

ankle - lanky


----------



## nitewriter

lanky - clank


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> lanky - clank



Clank - Crank


----------



## littlefairywren

crank - ranks


----------



## nitewriter

ranks - shank


----------



## littlefairywren

shank - hands


----------



## MatthewB

hands - handy


----------



## firefly

handy - dandy


----------



## MatthewB

dandy - randy


----------



## littlefairywren

randy  - darns


----------



## MatthewB

darns - snark


----------



## firefly

snark - krank


----------



## MatthewB

krank - crank


----------



## littlefairywren

crank - ranch


----------



## MatthewB

ranch - larch


----------



## littlefairywren

larch - lurch


----------



## MatthewB

lurch - burch


----------



## littlefairywren

burch - curbs

Hey Matthew, I am giving you free reign with the 6 letter thread. It has me stumped


----------



## firefly

curbs - burst


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

burst-scrub


----------



## nitewriter

scrub - crust


----------



## littlefairywren

crust - curse


----------



## nitewriter

curse - surge


----------



## littlefairywren

surge - guest


----------



## nitewriter

guest - tuned


----------



## littlefairywren

tuned - dunes


----------



## Adamantoise

dunes - menus


----------



## nitewriter

menus - minus


----------



## Pinkbelly

nitewriter said:


> menus - minus



minus-sinus


----------



## nitewriter

sinus - units


----------



## littlefairywren

units - stuns


----------



## MatthewB

stun - stunt 

Free reign, *littlefairywren*? Where's the fun in _that?_


----------



## grandecafe1

stunt -strut


----------



## littlefairywren

strut - spurt

*MatthewB* it was driving me nutty!  Thanks hon.


----------



## MatthewB

spurt - sport 

Yes, but I fixed it, didn't I?


----------



## littlefairywren

sport - ropes


----------



## MatthewB

ropes - ripen


----------



## littlefairywren

ripen - peril


----------



## MatthewB

peril - libel


----------



## firefly

libel - bills


----------



## littlefairywren

bills - spill


----------



## firefly

spill - spoil


----------



## littlefairywren

spoil - pools


----------



## firefly

pools - spoon


----------



## littlefairywren

spoon - nooks


----------



## nitewriter

nooks - knows


----------



## swamptoad

knows - winks


----------



## firefly

winks - swine


----------



## Adamantoise

swine - twine


----------



## firefly

twine - twice


----------



## Adamantoise

firefly said:


> twine - twice



twice - cites


Good evening,firefly.


----------



## littlefairywren

cites - cries


----------



## nitewriter

cries - fries


----------



## littlefairywren

fries - fairs


----------



## MatthewB

fairs - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - spark


----------



## littlefairywren

spark - parts


----------



## firefly

parts - strip



Adamantoise said:


> Good evening,firefly.



Did I write something really stupid? :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

firefly said:


> parts - strip
> 
> 
> 
> Did I write something really stupid? :blush:



strip - tripe

Oh,goodness,no.


----------



## firefly

tripe - price 

*uff* (playing this game in my native language might be more easy  )


----------



## Adamantoise

firefly said:


> tripe - price
> 
> *uff* (playing this game in my native language might be more easy  )



price - prime


----------



## firefly

prime - pride


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pride-drive


----------



## nitewriter

drive -river


----------



## littlefairywren

river - liver


----------



## nitewriter

liver ` veils


----------



## swamptoad

veils - loves


----------



## littlefairywren

loves - stove


----------



## nitewriter

stove - solve


----------



## firefly

solve - loose


----------



## MatthewB

loose - moose


----------



## littlefairywren

moose - moves


----------



## MatthewB

moves - modes


----------



## nitewriter

modes - demon


----------



## littlefairywren

demon - demos


----------



## MatthewB

demos - Sumer


----------



## littlefairywren

Sumer - muses


----------



## MatthewB

muses - amuse


----------



## littlefairywren

amuse - smear


----------



## firefly

smear - dream


----------



## nitewriter

dream - cream


----------



## littlefairywren

cream - reach


----------



## swamptoad

reach - heart


----------



## littlefairywren

heart - treat


----------



## nitewriter

treat - trait


----------



## littlefairywren

trait - stair


----------



## swamptoad

stair - riots


----------



## littlefairywren

riots - stirs


----------



## firefly

stirs - wrist


----------



## Gspoon

wrist - twist


----------



## littlefairywren

twist - twins


----------



## Gspoon

twins - swine


----------



## littlefairywren

swine - twine


----------



## firefly

twine - inter


----------



## nitewriter

inter - print


----------



## MatthewB

print - preen


----------



## littlefairywren

preen - peers


----------



## MatthewB

peers - spear


----------



## littlefairywren

spear - rasps


----------



## MatthewB

rasps - wasps


----------



## littlefairywren

wasps - swans


----------



## MatthewB

swans - swaps


----------



## littlefairywren

swaps - spawn


----------



## MatthewB

spawn - Shawn


----------



## nitewriter

shawn - shawl


----------



## firefly

shawl - flash


----------



## littlefairywren

flash - clash


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

clash-shack


----------



## firefly

shack - hawks


----------



## MatthewB

hawks - shank


----------



## firefly

shank - hands


----------



## MatthewB

hands - shard


----------



## firefly

shard - share


----------



## MatthewB

share - shark


----------



## firefly

shark - harsh


----------



## littlefairywren

harsh - brash


----------



## nitewriter

brash - crash


----------



## firefly

crash - trash


----------



## littlefairywren

trash - strap


----------



## Wagimawr

strap - scrap


----------



## littlefairywren

scrap - racks


----------



## firefly

racks - scare


----------



## MatthewB

scare - carts


----------



## littlefairywren

carts - chart


----------



## MatthewB

chart - chair


----------



## littlefairywren

chair - hairy


----------



## MatthewB

hairy  - Syria


----------



## littlefairywren

Syria - pairs


----------



## MatthewB

pairs - parts


----------



## Gspoon

parts - start


----------



## MatthewB

start - stare


----------



## firefly

stare - stars


----------



## MatthewB

stars - start


----------



## Adamantoise

start - trays


----------



## firefly

trays - salty


----------



## the_captain

salty - tally


----------



## littlefairywren

tally - aptly


----------



## nitewriter

aptly - patty


----------



## littlefairywren

patty - party


----------



## firefly

party - spray


----------



## MatthewB

spray - parts


----------



## littlefairywren

parts - wraps


----------



## MatthewB

wraps - scrap


----------



## littlefairywren

scrap - parks


----------



## MatthewB

parks - craps


----------



## firefly

craps - scare


----------



## MatthewB

scare - scarf


----------



## firefly

scarf - faces


----------



## nitewriter

faces - facet


----------



## MatthewB

facet - feats


----------



## nitewriter

feats - frets


----------



## the_captain

frets - rests


----------



## nitewriter

rests - strep


----------



## Adamantoise

strep - trips


----------



## nitewriter

trips - strap


----------



## the_captain

strap - pasty


----------



## nitewriter

pasty - aptly


----------



## Adamantoise

aptly - plait


----------



## nitewriter

plait - plaid


----------



## firefly

pasty - hasty


----------



## Adamantoise

firefly said:


> pasty - hasty



hasty - nasty


----------



## nitewriter

nasty - Santa

have you been naughty or nice?


----------



## firefly

Santa - stain 

Nice I think...


----------



## littlefairywren

stain - gnats


----------



## the_captain

gnats - twang


----------



## MatthewB

twang - wangs


----------



## firefly

wangs - gangs


----------



## nitewriter

gangs - snags


----------



## firefly

snags - glass


----------



## littlefairywren

glass - lasts


----------



## MatthewB

lasts - casts


----------



## firefly

casts - stash


----------



## littlefairywren

stash - slash


----------



## firefly

slash - shawl


----------



## MatthewB

shawl - prowl


----------



## the_captain

prowl - world


----------



## MatthewB

world - words


----------



## the_captain

words - rowdy


----------



## MatthewB

rowdy - 'roids


----------



## nitewriter

roids - raids


----------



## firefly

raids - drain


----------



## Adamantoise

drain - triad


----------



## firefly

triad - trade


----------



## nitewriter

trade - treat


----------



## littlefairywren

treat - tarot


----------



## nitewriter

tarot - start


----------



## littlefairywren

start - stare


----------



## Scarlette

stare-stars


----------



## littlefairywren

stars - carts


----------



## MatthewB

carts - cards


----------



## nitewriter

cards - scarf


----------



## littlefairywren

scarf - farce


----------



## firefly

farce - freak


----------



## littlefairywren

freak - fears


----------



## Adamantoise

fears - feast :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## firefly

feast - steal


----------



## Adamantoise

steal - gales


----------



## MatthewB

gales - tales


----------



## Adamantoise

tales - steel


----------



## firefly

steel - stole


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

stole-loves :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

loves - loses


----------



## MatthewB

loses - roses


----------



## littlefairywren

roses - prose


----------



## nitewriter

prose - parse


----------



## MatthewB

parse - purse


----------



## nitewriter

purse - purge


----------



## MatthewB

purge - urges


----------



## the_captain

urges - rogue


----------



## firefly

rogue - gorge


----------



## the_captain

gorge - gouge


----------



## nitewriter

gouge - gauge


----------



## the_captain

gauge - auger


----------



## Adamantoise

auger - raged


----------



## the_captain

raged - grate


----------



## nitewriter

grate - trade


----------



## littlefairywren

trade - dares


----------



## firefly

dares - dress


----------



## nitewriter

dress - press


----------



## littlefairywren

press - pests


----------



## firefly

pests - tests


----------



## littlefairywren

tests - totes


----------



## MatthewB

totes - motes


----------



## littlefairywren

motes - tombs


----------



## the_captain

tombs - bombs


----------



## firefly

bombs - boobs :blush:


----------



## swamptoad

boobs - boost


----------



## the_captain

boost - boast


----------



## firefly

boast - beast


----------



## swamptoad

beast - takes


----------



## nitewriter

takes - tears


----------



## littlefairywren

tears - shear


----------



## the_captain

shear - raise


----------



## nitewriter

raise - sires


----------



## Adamantoise

sires - mires


----------



## littlefairywren

mires - mired


----------



## swamptoad

mired - dream


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - drape


----------



## the_captain

drape - grape


----------



## MatthewB

grape - grope


----------



## littlefairywren

grope - pores


----------



## MatthewB

pores - syrup


----------



## littlefairywren

syrup - slurp


----------



## MatthewB

slurp - pearl


----------



## littlefairywren

pearl - leaps


----------



## MatthewB

leaps - sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

sleep - sleet


----------



## nitewriter

sleet - sheet


----------



## littlefairywren

sheet - haste


----------



## MatthewB

haste - paste


----------



## littlefairywren

paste - strap


----------



## the_captain

strap - party


----------



## MatthewB

party - traps


----------



## swamptoad

traps - sport


----------



## firefly

sport - strip


----------



## the_captain

strip - tipsy


----------



## swamptoad

tipsy - split


----------



## Adamantoise

split - spite


----------



## littlefairywren

spite - spire


----------



## nitewriter

spire - spore


----------



## littlefairywren

spore - prods


----------



## izzy

prods-proud


----------



## littlefairywren

proud - droop


----------



## firefly

droop - drops


----------



## littlefairywren

drops - posed


----------



## firefly

posed - speed


----------



## littlefairywren

speed - deeds


----------



## firefly

deeds - seeds


----------



## littlefairywren

seeds - dress


----------



## the_captain

dress - reads


----------



## Adamantoise

reads - scare


----------



## the_captain

scare - crass


----------



## swamptoad

crass - scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - cadre


----------



## MatthewB

cadre - drake


----------



## the_captain

drake - break


----------



## MatthewB

break - reeks


----------



## littlefairywren

reeks - seeks


----------



## nitewriter

seeks - weeks


----------



## littlefairywren

weeks - knees


----------



## nitewriter

knees - necks


----------



## littlefairywren

necks - speck


----------



## MatthewB

speck - dreck


----------



## littlefairywren

dreck - decor


----------



## pdesil071189

Decor - Decoy


----------



## littlefairywren

decoy - yodel


----------



## MatthewB

yodel - Leroy


----------



## littlefairywren

leroy - older


----------



## MatthewB

older - moldy


----------



## littlefairywren

moldy - model


----------



## nitewriter

model - lemon


----------



## firefly

lemon - alone


----------



## littlefairywren

alone - loner


----------



## firefly

loner - learn


----------



## nitewriter

learn - clear


----------



## the_captain

clear - racer


----------



## nitewriter

racer - crane


----------



## the_captain

crane - crank


----------



## firefly

crank - ranch


----------



## littlefairywren

ranch - churn


----------



## nitewriter

churn - bunch


----------



## swamptoad

bunch - chunk


----------



## nitewriter

chunk - chink


----------



## littlefairywren

chink - niche


----------



## nitewriter

shuck - shack


----------



## swamptoad

shack - chaps


----------



## nitewriter

chaps - space


----------



## swamptoad

space - speck


----------



## nitewriter

speck - speak


----------



## swamptoad

speak - pesky


----------



## littlefairywren

pesky - preys


----------



## firefly

preys - spray


----------



## littlefairywren

spray - spare


----------



## firefly

spare - parts


----------



## littlefairywren

parts - start


----------



## firefly

start - trust


----------



## littlefairywren

trust - rusts


----------



## firefly

rusts - rusty


----------



## littlefairywren

rusty - dusty


----------



## the_captain

dusty - studs


----------



## littlefairywren

studs - gusts


----------



## nitewriter

gusts - truss


----------



## littlefairywren

truss -trust


----------



## the_captain

trust - spurt


----------



## littlefairywren

spurt - purse


----------



## MatthewB

purse - parse


----------



## littlefairywren

parse - pairs


----------



## MatthewB

pairs - Paris


----------



## the_captain

Paris - spare


----------



## MatthewB

spare -drape


----------



## firefly

drape - grape


----------



## nitewriter

grape - grace


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

grace - trace


----------



## Adamantoise

trace - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - recap


----------



## firefly

recap - pears


----------



## littlefairywren

pears - arise


----------



## firefly

arise - aisle


----------



## nitewriter

aisle - slate


----------



## Adamantoise

slate - feast


----------



## littlefairywren

feast - staff


----------



## Adamantoise

staff - shaft


----------



## littlefairywren

shaft - sheaf


----------



## Adamantoise

sheaf - shale


----------



## littlefairywren

shale - halts


----------



## nitewriter

halts - shall


----------



## littlefairywren

shall - slash


----------



## nitewriter

slash - glass


----------



## the_captain

glass - gloss


----------



## nitewriter

gloss - globs


----------



## firefly

globs - blots


----------



## the_captain

blots - stole


----------



## firefly

stole - steal


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

steal - alter


----------



## firefly

alter - treat


----------



## littlefairywren

treat - tract


----------



## MatthewB

tract - track


----------



## littlefairywren

track - racks


----------



## MatthewB

racks - brick


----------



## nitewriter

brick - cribs


----------



## littlefairywren

cribs - basic


----------



## Timberwolf

basic - basis


----------



## littlefairywren

basis - oasis


----------



## nitewriter

oasis - soaps


----------



## littlefairywren

soaps - slaps


----------



## the_captain

slaps - plays


----------



## littlefairywren

plays - clasp


----------



## the_captain

clasp - slack


----------



## littlefairywren

slack - slake


----------



## Adamantoise

slake - snake


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

snake - knees


----------



## firefly

knees - sneak


----------



## the_captain

sneak - steak 

(medium well, thank you!)


----------



## nitewriter

steak - peaks


----------



## the_captain

peaks - capes


----------



## littlefairywren

capes - pales


----------



## firefly

pales - plate

[a plate for your steak, captain ]


----------



## littlefairywren

plate - stale


----------



## firefly

stale - steel


----------



## littlefairywren

steel - keels


----------



## firefly

keels - sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

sleep - spell


----------



## firefly

spell - spile


----------



## littlefairywren

spile - slips


----------



## nitewriter

slips - bliss


----------



## littlefairywren

bliss - basil


----------



## Adamantoise

basil - sable


----------



## littlefairywren

sable - lable


----------



## Adamantoise

lable - blade


----------



## littlefairywren

blade - bland


----------



## Adamantoise

bland - lands


----------



## littlefairywren

lands - snail


----------



## Adamantoise

snail - lanes


----------



## littlefairywren

lanes - plane


----------



## Adamantoise

plane - ample


----------



## nitewriter

ample - lamps


----------



## littlefairywren

lamps - males


----------



## Adamantoise

males - mages


----------



## littlefairywren

mages - gleam


----------



## Adamantoise

gleam - angle


----------



## nitewriter

angle - meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals :eat2: - laser


----------



## Adamantoise

laser - sales


----------



## nitewriter

sales -bales


----------



## littlefairywren

bales - slabs


----------



## Adamantoise

slabs - scabs


----------



## firefly

scabs - basic


----------



## littlefairywren

basic - aspic


----------



## firefly

aspic - spicy


----------



## littlefairywren

spicy - spice


----------



## firefly

spice - piece


----------



## littlefairywren

piece - price


----------



## nitewriter

price - chirp


----------



## firefly

chirp - chair


----------



## littlefairywren

chair - chain


----------



## firefly

chain - chant


----------



## Adamantoise

chant - latch


----------



## firefly

latch - match


----------



## Adamantoise

match - champ


----------



## littlefairywren

champ - cramp


----------



## firefly

cramp - tramp


----------



## littlefairywren

tramp - ramps


----------



## firefly

ramps - wraps


----------



## littlefairywren

wraps - spray


----------



## firefly

spray - spiry


----------



## littlefairywren

spiry - spire


----------



## firefly

spire - siren


----------



## littlefairywren

siren - sires


----------



## firefly

sires - sizes


----------



## littlefairywren

sizes - seize


----------



## firefly

seize - sieve


----------



## littlefairywren

sieve - veers


----------



## firefly

veers - sheer


----------



## nitewriter

sheer - sheep

how many sheep could a sheepshearer shear if a sheepshearer could shear sheep
say that 3 times fast!


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> sheer - sheep
> 
> how many sheep could a sheepshearer shear if a sheepshearer could shear sheep
> say that 3 times fast!



sheep - heaps

LOL, fun but HARD not to laugh...try this 

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck
if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
He would chuck, he would, as much as he could,
and chuck as much wood as a woodchuck would
if a woodchuck could chuck wood


----------



## nitewriter

heaps - speak

Yes that is an old favorite.
You can teach sheep to speak tho bhaaaadly, 
but ewes can never be toilet trained!
Sir Edmund Dingleberry Dean of Doncaster School of Animal Husbandry


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

speak - keeps


----------



## littlefairywren

*nitewriter*, you made my morning much perkier :bow:

keeps - seeps


----------



## nitewriter

seeps - press

I thank you My Lady :}


----------



## littlefairywren

press - roses


----------



## nitewriter

roses - prose


----------



## littlefairywren

prose - probe


----------



## firefly

probe - bored


----------



## littlefairywren

bored - robes


----------



## firefly

robes - snore


----------



## littlefairywren

snore - snare


----------



## firefly

snare - nerds


----------



## littlefairywren

nerds - rinds


----------



## firefly

rinds - drain


----------



## littlefairywren

drain - rains


----------



## firefly

rains - stair


----------



## littlefairywren

stair - tarts


----------



## firefly

tarts - trust


----------



## littlefairywren

trust - tryst


----------



## nitewriter

tryst - satyr

had a devil of a time remembering the spelling. Never have a tryst with a satyr....the 
cloven hooves get in the way!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

satyr - years

holding back the ...


----------



## nitewriter

years - yeast

pillsbury doughboy reporting for duty!


----------



## firefly

yeast - beast


----------



## nitewriter

beast - tease

NEVER tease a beast on an empty stomach
OR you could become his next meal YUM


----------



## littlefairywren

tease - eased

Good morning all


----------



## nitewriter

eased - cease

Good night all


----------



## littlefairywren

cease - lease


----------



## MatthewB

lease - sleak


----------



## littlefairywren

sleak - leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - sleep

Good Morning World


----------



## firefly

sleep - sheep


----------



## littlefairywren

sheep - helps

Insomniac on the loose :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

helps - shlep

will someone help me shlep these sheep back to the shearer
before he cuts off my .....


----------



## littlefairywren

shelp - plush 

Hey Colonel Sanders....I know the answer


----------



## nitewriter

plush - flush

ROFLMAO!!! - somehow I knew you would 
oh,I must behave before this thread goes down the john!


----------



## littlefairywren

flush - flash

ok, I'll be good too...


----------



## nitewriter

flash - shale

Dear lady you are better than good. I bow to a true Master.


----------



## littlefairywren

shale - slash

Ohh, that is such a sweet thing for you to say...thank you 
Not so bad yourself!!


----------



## nitewriter

slash - glass

You are quite welcome, work beckons ttfn


----------



## qwertyman173

glass - gales


----------



## littlefairywren

gales - sages


----------



## the_captain

sages - grass


----------



## littlefairywren

grass - grasp


----------



## the_captain

grasp - raspy


----------



## littlefairywren

raspy - parse


----------



## the_captain

parse - stare


----------



## firefly

stare - steal


----------



## nitewriter

steal - meals :O


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - mauls


----------



## nitewriter

mauls - small


----------



## littlefairywren

small - lambs

Ha, back to the sheep


----------



## swamptoad

lambs - balmy


----------



## littlefairywren

balmy - blame


----------



## firefly

blame - bleak


----------



## littlefairywren

bleak - black


----------



## nitewriter

black - chalk


----------



## littlefairywren

chalk - clash


----------



## nitewriter

clash - calms

burning the midnight oil are we?


----------



## littlefairywren

calms - slams

Insomnia.....so I play to keep myself amused


----------



## nitewriter

slams - lambs

going back to the sheep pen, maybe counting them will help


----------



## littlefairywren

lambs - lamps

I always lose count 
Have to start over all the time, and it drives me batty!


----------



## nitewriter

lamps - plump

nothing like plumping up your pillow


----------



## littlefairywren

plumps - slumps

They are plenty plump 
Ooh, behave!


----------



## nitewriter

slump - plumb

sorry about that back to 5, not those pillows
the goosedown ones.


----------



## littlefairywren

plumb - lumps

LOL, one of the side effects of Insomnia....woops!


----------



## nitewriter

lumps - pulls

Sorry boss called, I'm on holiday he's not so I'm not sorta.


----------



## littlefairywren

pulls - pills

I am off to lose count, starting to get sleepy.
Thanks for keeping me company


----------



## nitewriter

pills - pails

Good Morning, time for me to clean up after those sheep


----------



## littlefairywren

pails - spoil

Good Morning to you, still a biiiiit foggy


----------



## nitewriter

spoil - split

Did that to my trousers last week, too much Christmas pudding.
that wasn't sleep, that was a micronap.


----------



## littlefairywren

split - lisps

LOL, how I talk after a micronap


----------



## nitewriter

lisps - slims

for a mini nap all your neurons are firing, brains working
mouth may take a wee bit longer to catch up


----------



## littlefairywren

slims - smile

These little messages have that effect.
Off to start my day, see you in the wee hrs


----------



## the_captain

smile - tiles


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tiles - tesla (shocking!)


----------



## littlefairywren

tesla - sleet


----------



## Adamantoise

sleet - trees


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

trees - ether


----------



## firefly

ether - heart


----------



## littlefairywren

heart - there


----------



## nitewriter

there - cheer


----------



## littlefairywren

cheer - cheek

Happy New Year!


----------



## MatthewB

cheek - keeps


----------



## littlefairywren

keeps - speak


----------



## MatthewB

speak - spoke


----------



## littlefairywren

spoke - poked


----------



## firefly

poked - puked 

Happy new year!!!


----------



## littlefairywren

puked - upend

To you too *firefly*!


----------



## firefly

upend - spend 

Thx Kimberly!


----------



## littlefairywren

spend - dents


----------



## nitewriter

dents - stand


----------



## littlefairywren

stand - darts


----------



## firefly

darts - start


----------



## littlefairywren

start - strut


----------



## nitewriter

strut - truth


----------



## littlefairywren

truth - hurts


----------



## nitewriter

hurts - shirt


----------



## littlefairywren

shirt - shift


----------



## nitewriter

shift -rifts


----------



## littlefairywren

rifts - rites


----------



## nitewriter

rites - tears


----------



## littlefairywren

tears - react


----------



## nitewriter

react - cream


----------



## Timberwolf

react - tears


----------



## littlefairywren

tears - skate


----------



## nitewriter

skate - taser


----------



## littlefairywren

taser - reads


----------



## nitewriter

reads - smear


----------



## littlefairywren

smear - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - pearl

G'nite full day tomorrow


----------



## littlefairywren

pearl - pears

Cheerio


----------



## the_captain

pears - razes


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

razes-acres


----------



## littlefairywren

acres - curse


----------



## nitewriter

curse - scour


----------



## Adamantoise

scour - cores


----------



## littlefairywren

cores - crows


----------



## nitewriter

crows - scows


----------



## littlefairywren

scows - scowl


----------



## nitewriter

scowl - coals


----------



## littlefairywren

coals - class


----------



## nitewriter

class - crass


----------



## littlefairywren

crass - rasps


----------



## nitewriter

rasps - spark


----------



## littlefairywren

spark - spank


----------



## firefly

spank - snape


----------



## littlefairywren

snape - plans


----------



## nitewriter

plans - slant


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

slant-slate


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - spate


----------



## nitewriter

spate - taped


----------



## littlefairywren

taped - taper


----------



## nitewriter

taper - patte


----------



## littlefairywren

patte - latte (blech)


----------



## nitewriter

latte - stale 

so much for chi chi food.


----------



## littlefairywren

stale - fleas

Happy with a cup of chocolate


----------



## nitewriter

fleas - flame

mustn't forget the tin of biscuits to go with the chocolate


----------



## littlefairywren

flame - males

You're not a dunker are you?
Little crumby bits in the bottom of the cup....


----------



## nitewriter

males - small

nothing like a shortbread biscuit dunked in hot tea


----------



## littlefairywren

small - smell

Yay for shortbread and the hot tea...hmmm, the dunking is all yours


----------



## nitewriter

smell - smelt

a small step for man, a stinky fish for an Englishmans dinner
same as kippers I think


----------



## littlefairywren

smelt - times

Time to go, thank you for your company nitewriter


----------



## nitewriter

times - misty

My pleasure Miss Wren  I have to get ready to go back to work after 2 weeks off.


----------



## littlefairywren

misty - mists


----------



## MatthewB

mists - steam


----------



## littlefairywren

steam - masts


----------



## MatthewB

masts - slams


----------



## littlefairywren

slams - slaps


----------



## MatthewB

slaps  - claps :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

claps :happy: - clash


----------



## nitewriter

clash - crash


----------



## littlefairywren

crash - sharp


----------



## firefly

sharp - trash


----------



## littlefairywren

trash - stark


----------



## the_captain

stark - turks


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

turks - tusks

Eboneee and Ivoreeee, go togetherr in perfect harmoneeee...


----------



## MatthewB

tusks - stunk


----------



## the_captain

stunk - knots


----------



## littlefairywren

knots - knows


----------



## the_captain

knows - swoon

Hi LFW!  Hope you had a nice New Year's.


----------



## littlefairywren

swoon - moons

Hello and a Happy New Years to you the_captain! Yes I did thank you


----------



## nitewriter

moons - moron

yep thats me  more on than off


----------



## littlefairywren

moron - manor

That made me giggle


----------



## the_captain

Moron Manor - hey! That's where I work! 

manor - nomad


----------



## littlefairywren

nomad - mango...yum


----------



## nitewriter

mango - gonad

whoops only one (YUCK)


----------



## the_captain

gonad - dingo


----------



## nitewriter

dingo - groin


----------



## littlefairywren

groin - groan


----------



## nitewriter

groan - roman

friends got any spare ears


----------



## littlefairywren

roman - mason

My ears would be too girlie for you, even as a loan


----------



## the_captain

mason - loans

(thanks lfw!)


----------



## nitewriter

loans - snarl


----------



## littlefairywren

snarl - larks


----------



## nitewriter

larks - lurks


----------



## littlefairywren

lurks - skull


----------



## the_captain

skull - skill


----------



## littlefairywren

skill - likes


----------



## nitewriter

skill - licks


----------



## littlefairywren

licks - kicks


----------



## nitewriter

kicks - slick


----------



## littlefairywren

slick - slice


----------



## the_captain

slice - clips


----------



## nitewriter

clips - scalp


----------



## the_captain

scalp - palms


----------



## littlefairywren

palms - pales


----------



## the_captain

pales - sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

sleep - sheep

Uh oh


----------



## the_captain

sheep - steep

Time for me to turn in...nite all!


----------



## littlefairywren

steep - pests

Nite nite to you


----------



## nitewriter

pests - press


----------



## littlefairywren

press - dress


----------



## nitewriter

dress - desks


----------



## littlefairywren

desks - sleds


----------



## Aust99

dorms - rooms


----------



## littlefairywren

rooms - looms


----------



## nitewriter

looms - spool


----------



## littlefairywren

spool - spoon 

Hiya!


----------



## nitewriter

spoon - sloop 

Greetings , short visit off to Choir practice


----------



## littlefairywren

sloop - slops

Cool!


----------



## nitewriter

slops - floss


----------



## littlefairywren

floss - gloss


----------



## MatthewB

gloss - loses


----------



## littlefairywren

loses - poses


----------



## firefly

poses - press


----------



## swamptoad

press - dress


----------



## littlefairywren

dress - cress


----------



## swamptoad

cress - serfs


----------



## littlefairywren

serfs - ferns


----------



## swamptoad

ferns - stern


----------



## littlefairywren

stern - nests


----------



## the_captain

nests - stems


----------



## littlefairywren

stems - terms


----------



## Adamantoise

Terms - Germs

Ahoy thar. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

germs - perms

Hiya


----------



## the_captain

perms - ramps


----------



## nitewriter

ramps - stamp


----------



## firefly

stamp - psalm


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

psalm - limps


----------



## littlefairywren

limps - pimps


----------



## nitewriter

pimps - pumps


----------



## littlefairywren

pumps - mumps


----------



## Adamantoise

mumps - bumps


----------



## littlefairywren

bumps - rumps


----------



## Adamantoise

rumps - slump


----------



## littlefairywren

slump - plump


----------



## the_captain

plump - lumpy

Hi lfw!


----------



## littlefairywren

lumpy - bumpy

A very good morning to you t-c!


----------



## the_captain

bumpy - plumb


----------



## littlefairywren

plumb - plume


----------



## Adamantoise

plume - mules


----------



## the_captain

mules - miles


----------



## littlefairywren

miles - mites (ewwww)


----------



## the_captain

mites - timer (tick-tick)


----------



## Adamantoise

timer - remix


----------



## littlefairywren

remix - remit


----------



## the_captain

remit - smite


----------



## littlefairywren

smite - smile


----------



## nitewriter

smile - leins


----------



## littlefairywren

leins - veins


----------



## nitewriter

veins - seven


----------



## littlefairywren

seven - sever


----------



## nitewriter

sever - fever


----------



## littlefairywren

fever - fewer


----------



## nitewriter

fewer - refer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

refer-erred


----------



## littlefairywren

erred - ruder


----------



## the_captain

ruder - udder


----------



## nitewriter

udder - druid

next stop stonehenge!


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

druid - ruddy


----------



## nitewriter

ruddy - muddy


----------



## the_captain

muddy - dummy


----------



## nitewriter

dummy - tummy


----------



## littlefairywren

tummy - yummy


----------



## Weirdo890

yummy - dummy


----------



## littlefairywren

dummy - dumpy


----------



## the_captain

dumpy - lumpy


----------



## nitewriter

lumpy - plump


----------



## the_captain

plump - plume


----------



## qwertyman173

plume - mules


----------



## littlefairywren

mules - rules


----------



## the_captain

rules - lemur

Hi LFW!


----------



## littlefairywren

lemur - femur

Hiya t-c


----------



## the_captain

femur - fumes


----------



## littlefairywren

fumes - fuels


----------



## the_captain

fuels - fleas (scratch-scratch)


----------



## littlefairywren

fleas - seals (I can't make a seal sound lol)


----------



## the_captain

seals - lease


----------



## littlefairywren

lease - leaks


----------



## the_captain

leaks - scale


----------



## littlefairywren

scale - scalp


----------



## the_captain

scalp - clash


----------



## littlefairywren

clash - slack


----------



## the_captain

slack - shack


----------



## littlefairywren

shack - shake


----------



## the_captain

Mmmm, I'll have mine chocolate! 

shake - snake


----------



## littlefairywren

snake - snare

Of course, there is no better choice than Chocolate!


----------



## nitewriter

snare - snarl


----------



## the_captain

snarl - laser


----------



## littlefairywren

laser - reels


----------



## nitewriter

reels - sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

sleep (not enough) - peeps


----------



## nitewriter

peeps - sweep

I'll clean up these peeps yet!


----------



## littlefairywren

sweep - sweet

G'd morn, Mr nitewriter


----------



## nitewriter

sweet - wrest

G'day Miss Wren


----------



## littlefairywren

wrest - wrens


----------



## nitewriter

wrens  - swine ;(


----------



## littlefairywren

swine ;( - mines


----------



## nitewriter

mines - snipe


----------



## littlefairywren

snipe - spies


----------



## nitewriter

spies - spite

ttfn - going out to watch a friend perform


----------



## littlefairywren

spite - tripe

Ooh, have fun!


----------



## Adamantoise

tripe - price

See ya later,nitewriter!


----------



## littlefairywren

price - prick (not being naughty lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> price - prick (not being naughty lol)



Prick - Crick

Of course!


----------



## littlefairywren

crick - trick


----------



## nitewriter

trick - stick


----------



## firefly

stick - stuck


----------



## littlefairywren

stuck - truck


----------



## the_captain

truck - crust


----------



## nitewriter

crust - strut


----------



## the_captain

strut - truss


----------



## nitewriter

truss - trust


----------



## swamptoad

trust - start


----------



## Adamantoise

start - trait


----------



## swamptoad

trait - tract


----------



## Adamantoise

tract - crate


----------



## swamptoad

crate - tears


----------



## littlefairywren

tears - fears


----------



## Adamantoise

fears - shear


----------



## littlefairywren

shear - shore


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shore-whore


----------



## littlefairywren

whore - whole


----------



## the_captain

whole - whale


----------



## littlefairywren

whale - shale


----------



## the_captain

shale - lease


----------



## littlefairywren

lease - tease


----------



## the_captain

tease - steel


----------



## littlefairywren

steel - steep


----------



## the_captain

steep - sheep


----------



## littlefairywren

sheep - peeks


----------



## the_captain

peeks - speak


----------



## littlefairywren

speak - pages


----------



## the_captain

pages - grape


----------



## littlefairywren

grape - grasp


----------



## the_captain

grasp - brags


----------



## littlefairywren

brags - brats


----------



## the_captain

brats - tubas


----------



## littlefairywren

tubas - busts


----------



## the_captain

busts - bests


----------



## littlefairywren

bests - steps


----------



## the_captain

steps - pesto


----------



## littlefairywren

pesto - posts


----------



## the_captain

posts - poses


----------



## littlefairywren

poses - roses


----------



## the_captain

roses - roles


----------



## nitewriter

roles - solar


----------



## littlefairywren

solar - goals


----------



## nitewriter

goals - loans


----------



## littlefairywren

loans - loads


----------



## the_captain

loads - toads


----------



## littlefairywren

toads - goads


----------



## Adamantoise

goads - gonad


----------



## littlefairywren

gonad - adorn


----------



## Adamantoise

adorn - roman


----------



## littlefairywren

roman - moans

ttfn guys


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> roman - moans
> 
> ttfn guys



moans - salon

See you later!


----------



## nitewriter

salon - nasal


----------



## firefly

nasal - snarl


----------



## nitewriter

snarl - leans


----------



## littlefairywren

leans - lance


----------



## the_captain

lance - canal


----------



## littlefairywren

canal - banal


----------



## the_captain

banal - lanai


----------



## littlefairywren

lanai - avail


----------



## the_captain

avail - avian


----------



## littlefairywren

avian - naive


----------



## the_captain

naive - venti


----------



## littlefairywren

venti - veins


----------



## the_captain

veins - Venus


----------



## littlefairywren

Venus - vents


----------



## the_captain

vents - stent


----------



## littlefairywren

stent - stint


----------



## nitewriter

stint - sting


----------



## Weirdo890

sting - swing


----------



## nitewriter

swing - grins


----------



## Weirdo890

grins - singe


----------



## littlefairywren

singe - tinge


----------



## Adamantoise

tinge - gents


----------



## littlefairywren

gents - gnats


----------



## the_captain

gnats - stung


----------



## littlefairywren

stung - stunt


----------



## Adamantoise

stunt - units


----------



## littlefairywren

units - tunic


----------



## nitewriter

tunic - tonic


----------



## littlefairywren

tonic - coins


----------



## Adamantoise

coins - conic


----------



## nitewriter

conic - comic


----------



## littlefairywren

comic - micro


----------



## nitewriter

micro - choir


----------



## littlefairywren

choir - chord


----------



## the_captain

chord - decor


----------



## littlefairywren

decor - coded


----------



## the_captain

coded - domed


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

domed - modes


----------



## Adamantoise

modes - smoke


----------



## littlefairywren

smoke - smote


----------



## nitewriter

smote - motel


----------



## littlefairywren

motel - stole


----------



## nitewriter

stole - store


----------



## littlefairywren

store - ropes


----------



## nitewriter

ropes - poser


----------



## littlefairywren

poser - poker


----------



## nitewriter

poker - spore


----------



## littlefairywren

spore - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - dares


----------



## littlefairywren

dares - padre


----------



## nitewriter

padre - repay


----------



## littlefairywren

repay - relay


----------



## nitewriter

relay - leery


----------



## firefly

leery - early


----------



## nitewriter

early - pearl

The early pearl gets the girl  Morning world


----------



## littlefairywren

pearl - leaps

G'd evening to you


----------



## firefly

leaps - spade 

It's high noon actually


----------



## littlefairywren

spade - spare

Okey dokey, hi firefly


----------



## firefly

spare - press

*waves towards down under*


----------



## littlefairywren

press - prise


----------



## firefly

prise - price


----------



## littlefairywren

price - trice


----------



## firefly

trice - trace


----------



## littlefairywren

trace - track


----------



## nitewriter

track - wrack


----------



## Adamantoise

wrack - crawl


----------



## littlefairywren

crawl - brawl


----------



## Adamantoise

brawl - blare


----------



## littlefairywren

blare - ruble


----------



## Weirdo890

ruble - burly


----------



## littlefairywren

burly - curly


----------



## Weirdo890

curly - curry


----------



## littlefairywren

curry - curvy


----------



## Adamantoise

curvy - curly


----------



## littlefairywren

curly - surly


----------



## nitewriter

surly - sully


----------



## littlefairywren

sully - silly


----------



## Adamantoise

silly - still


----------



## littlefairywren

still - lists


----------



## Weirdo890

lists - stilt


----------



## firefly

stilt - still


----------



## steely

still-spill


----------



## nitewriter

spill - shill


----------



## Adamantoise

shill - hilts


----------



## littlefairywren

hilts - kilts


----------



## Adamantoise

kilts - kilos


----------



## littlefairywren

New avatar Tom 

kilos - silos


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> New avatar Tom
> 
> kilos - silos



silos - boils

Yep-it's Tommy Cooper.He has me in stitches everytime I watch him,God rest him. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

boils - bolts


----------



## Weirdo890

bolts - bowls


----------



## littlefairywren

bowls - slows


----------



## Weirdo890

slows - stows


----------



## littlefairywren

stows - stews


----------



## nitewriter

stews - tress


----------



## littlefairywren

tress - trees


----------



## Adamantoise

trees - frees


----------



## nitewriter

trees - strep


----------



## littlefairywren

strep - strew


----------



## Adamantoise

strew - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - stark


----------



## Adamantoise

stark - rakes


----------



## littlefairywren

rakes - skate


----------



## nitewriter

skate - slate


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - later


----------



## nitewriter

later - elate


----------



## littlefairywren

elate - alter


----------



## nitewriter

alter - altar

Say Amen Brothers & Sisters!


----------



## littlefairywren

altar (Amen) - atlas


----------



## nitewriter

atlas - salty


----------



## littlefairywren

salty - tasty

ttfn Mr Nitewriter :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

tasty - toast

G'nite Miss Wren


----------



## littlefairywren

toast - roast


----------



## nitewriter

roast - stark


----------



## littlefairywren

stark - rates


----------



## nitewriter

rates - trade


----------



## littlefairywren

trade - darts


----------



## nitewriter

darts - smart

Ouch! I got a dart in me bum that smarts!


----------



## littlefairywren

smart - tarts


----------



## nitewriter

tarts (hm raspberry) - torts


----------



## littlefairywren

torts - stork


----------



## nitewriter

stork - treks


----------



## littlefairywren

treks - karts


----------



## the_captain

karts - stare :shocked:


----------



## nitewriter

stare - trace


----------



## Weirdo890

trace - truce


----------



## nitewriter

truce - truck


----------



## Weirdo890

truck - trick


----------



## nitewriter

trick - brick


----------



## littlefairywren

brick - cribs


----------



## nitewriter

cribs - scrim


----------



## littlefairywren

scrim - crime


----------



## nitewriter

crime - micro


----------



## littlefairywren

micro - crimp


----------



## Adamantoise

Crimp - Price


----------



## littlefairywren

price - caper


----------



## nitewriter

caper - cares


----------



## Adamantoise

cares = pears


----------



## littlefairywren

pears - prose


----------



## Adamantoise

prose - strop


----------



## nitewriter

strop - stoop


----------



## MatthewB

stoop - poops


----------



## littlefairywren

poops - spoon


----------



## nitewriter

spoon - spoof


----------



## littlefairywren

spoof - roofs


----------



## Adamantoise

roofs - roots


----------



## littlefairywren

roots - stool


----------



## Adamantoise

stool - altos


----------



## littlefairywren

altos - salts


----------



## nitewriter

salts - halts


----------



## Weirdo890

halts - hails


----------



## littlefairywren

hails - snail


----------



## Weirdo890

snail - mails


----------



## littlefairywren

mails - fails


----------



## Weirdo890

fails - falls


----------



## nitewriter

falls - shall


----------



## littlefairywren

shall - flash


----------



## nitewriter

flash - flesh


----------



## littlefairywren

flesh - leash


----------



## Weirdo890

leash - seals


----------



## littlefairywren

seals - class


----------



## nitewriter

class - clasp


----------



## littlefairywren

clasp - splat


----------



## nitewriter

splat - paths


----------



## Adamantoise

paths - phase


----------



## littlefairywren

phase - haste


----------



## nitewriter

haste - sheet


----------



## littlefairywren

sheet - heats


----------



## Adamantoise

heats - hated


----------



## littlefairywren

hated - dated


----------



## Adamantoise

dated - faded


----------



## littlefairywren

faded - faced


----------



## nitewriter

faced - cafes


----------



## littlefairywren

cafes - farce


----------



## MatthewB

farce - France


----------



## littlefairywren

France - prance


----------



## MatthewB

prance - prince


----------



## littlefairywren

prince - priced


----------



## MatthewB

priced - crises


----------



## littlefairywren

crises - crisps


----------



## MatthewB

crisps - chips (what they _should_ be called down in Oz... )


----------



## littlefairywren

chips (yep) - ships


----------



## MatthewB

ships - slips


----------



## littlefairywren

slips - spill


----------



## MatthewB

spill - shill


----------



## littlefairywren

shill - hilts


----------



## MatthewB

hilts - stilt


----------



## littlefairywren

stilt - lilts


----------



## MatthewB

lilts - lifts


----------



## littlefairywren

lifts - stiff


----------



## MatthewB

stiff - stuff


----------



## littlefairywren

stuff - tufts


----------



## the_captain

tufts - strut


----------



## littlefairywren

strut - truth


----------



## the_captain

truth - hurts (yes, sometimes it does!  )


----------



## littlefairywren

hurts - yurts


----------



## the_captain

yurts - stray


----------



## littlefairywren

stray - strap


----------



## the_captain

strap - prays


----------



## littlefairywren

prays - yards


----------



## the_captain

yards - yarns


----------



## littlefairywren

yarns - snark


----------



## swamptoad

snark - shark


----------



## nitewriter

shark - shank


----------



## swamptoad

shank - shake


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

shake - sneak


----------



## swamptoad

sneak - naked :doh:


----------



## firefly

naked :doh: - dance


----------



## nitewriter

dance -dunce


----------



## Adamantoise

dunce - under


----------



## nitewriter

under - round


----------



## Adamantoise

round - drown


----------



## nitewriter

drown - drawn


----------



## littlefairywren

drawn - wards


----------



## nitewriter

wards - swear


----------



## littlefairywren

swear - sweat


----------



## nitewriter

sweat - swath


----------



## littlefairywren

swath - warts


----------



## nitewriter

warts - wrath


----------



## littlefairywren

wrath - thaws


----------



## swamptoad

thaws - straw


----------



## littlefairywren

straw - strap


----------



## swamptoad

strap - spars


----------



## littlefairywren

spars - reaps


----------



## Aust99

reaps - recap


----------



## rg770Ibanez

recap - races


----------



## Aust99

races - cases


----------



## rg770Ibanez

cases - casts


----------



## Aust99

casts - stack


----------



## rg770Ibanez

stack - tasks


----------



## Aust99

tasks - stark


----------



## rg770Ibanez

stark - spark


----------



## Aust99

spark - grasp


----------



## rg770Ibanez

grasp - grass


----------



## Aust99

grass - shags


----------



## rg770Ibanez

shags - snags


----------



## Aust99

snags - gangs


----------



## rg770Ibanez

gangs - gnats


----------



## Aust99

gnats - fangs


----------



## rg770Ibanez

fangs - bangs


----------



## the_captain

bangs - gnats


----------



## firefly

gnats - stage


----------



## Adamantoise

stage - mates


----------



## firefly

mates - smart


----------



## Adamantoise

smart - artsy


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

artsy - antsy

Anyone want to help with this itch?


----------



## Adamantoise

antsy - tanks


----------



## littlefairywren

tanks - ranks


----------



## swamptoad

ranks - snare


----------



## Adamantoise

Snare - Rains


----------



## swamptoad

rains - rinse


----------



## littlefairywren

rinse - nurse


----------



## swamptoad

nurse - wrens


----------



## littlefairywren

wrens - sworn


----------



## swamptoad

sworn - warns


----------



## littlefairywren

warns - warps


----------



## Adamantoise

warps - spawn


----------



## swamptoad

drawn - award


----------



## littlefairywren

award - drawn


----------



## swamptoad

drawn - award


----------



## littlefairywren

award - wader

Woops, total loss of concentration.
My bad


----------



## Adamantoise

wader - fader


----------



## swamptoad

fader - freed


----------



## littlefairywren

freed - reeds


----------



## swamptoad

reeds - dress


----------



## littlefairywren

dress - shred


----------



## swamptoad

shred - horse


----------



## littlefairywren

horse - hoses


----------



## Adamantoise

hoses - shoed


----------



## littlefairywren

shoed - heeds


----------



## swamptoad

heeds - herds


----------



## Adamantoise

herds - dregs


----------



## littlefairywren

dregs - grids


----------



## nitewriter

grids - skids


----------



## littlefairywren

skids - discs


----------



## Adamantoise

discs - dicks


----------



## nitewriter

dicks - ticks


----------



## littlefairywren

ticks - licks


----------



## swamptoad

licks - likes


----------



## nitewriter

likes - lakes


----------



## swamptoad

lakes - scale


----------



## nitewriter

scale - shale


----------



## swamptoad

shale- shell


----------



## nitewriter

shell - spell


----------



## littlefairywren

spell - spall


----------



## Adamantoise

spall - flaps


----------



## littlefairywren

flaps - flaws


----------



## MatthewB

flaws - waifs


----------



## Fattitude1

waifs~ swain


----------



## MatthewB

swain - swans


----------



## Aust99

swans - gnaws


----------



## nitewriter

gnaws - swing


----------



## littlefairywren

swing - swine


----------



## the_captain

swine - wrens (hi lfw!  )


----------



## rg770Ibanez

wrens - siren


----------



## rg770Ibanez

wrens - siren


----------



## rg770Ibanez

wrens - siren


----------



## rg770Ibanez

wrens - siren


----------



## the_captain

Methinks rg770Ibanez had the hiccups! 

siren - raise


----------



## Adamantoise

raise - scare


----------



## Weirdo890

scare - scars


----------



## nitewriter

scars - brass


----------



## Adamantoise

brass - brags


----------



## nitewriter

brags - drags


----------



## littlefairywren

drags - dregs


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dregs-grade


----------



## littlefairywren

grade - dread


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dread-added


----------



## littlefairywren

added - addle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

addle-delay


----------



## littlefairywren

delay - layer


----------



## Weirdo890

layer - yearn


----------



## littlefairywren

yearn - yarns


----------



## Weirdo890

yarns - rants


----------



## littlefairywren

rants - pants


----------



## Weirdo890

pants - pints


----------



## littlefairywren

pints - stint


----------



## Weirdo890

stint - tents


----------



## littlefairywren

tents - rents


----------



## Weirdo890

rents - trend


----------



## littlefairywren

trend - tread


----------



## Weirdo890

tread - treat


----------



## littlefairywren

treat - tract


----------



## Weirdo890

tract - track


----------



## nitewriter

track - truck


----------



## Weirdo890

truck - turks


----------



## nitewriter

turks - skirt


----------



## Weirdo890

skirt - smirk


----------



## littlefairywren

smirk - mires


----------



## Weirdo890

mired - crime


----------



## littlefairywren

crime - cried


----------



## Fattitude1

cried~ dreck


----------



## littlefairywren

dreck - raked


----------



## Fattitude1

raked~ caked


----------



## littlefairywren

caked - decks


----------



## MatthewB

decks - ducks


----------



## nitewriter

ducks - stuck


----------



## littlefairywren

stuck - sucks


----------



## nitewriter

sucks - shuck


----------



## littlefairywren

shuck - husks


----------



## nitewriter

husks - slush


----------



## littlefairywren

slush - lusts


----------



## nitewriter

lusts - salts


----------



## littlefairywren

salts - stall


----------



## nitewriter

stall - stalk

I saw some husks over by that stalk of corn.


----------



## littlefairywren

stalk - tales


----------



## nitewriter

tales - lease


----------



## littlefairywren

lease - lapse


----------



## rg770Ibanez

lapse - shape


----------



## littlefairywren

shape - share


----------



## rg770Ibanez

share - shard


----------



## Weirdo890

shard - dares


----------



## rg770Ibanez

dares - dress


----------



## Weirdo890

dress - dears


----------



## rg770Ibanez

dears - tears


----------



## Weirdo890

tears - tread


----------



## rg770Ibanez

tread - darts


----------



## nitewriter

darts - start


----------



## Weirdo890

start - stats


----------



## nitewriter

stats - strat


----------



## Weirdo890

strats is a six-letter word. This is for five-letter words.


----------



## littlefairywren

strat - brats


----------



## Weirdo890

brats - farts


----------



## nitewriter

farts - artsy


----------



## Weirdo890

artsy - tarts


----------



## nitewriter

tarts - torts


----------



## littlefairywren

torts - storm :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

storm - moist


----------



## Weirdo890

moist - misty


----------



## nitewriter

misty - missy


----------



## Weirdo890

missy - messy


----------



## nitewriter

messy - mossy


----------



## Weirdo890

mossy - bossy


----------



## littlefairywren

bossy - obeys


----------



## nitewriter

obeys - sober


----------



## Weirdo890

sober - sabre


----------



## littlefairywren

sabre - bread


----------



## nitewriter

bread - break


----------



## littlefairywren

break - beaks


----------



## Weirdo890

beaks - backs


----------



## nitewriter

backs - balks


----------



## littlefairywren

balks - balls


----------



## Weirdo890

balls - bulls


----------



## MatthewB

bulls - bulks


----------



## nitewriter

bulks - sulky


----------



## the_captain

sulky - silky


----------



## littlefairywren

silky - milky


----------



## the_captain

milky - slimy

Hi lfw!


----------



## littlefairywren

slimy - limes

Hiya captain, have not seen you in a bit :happy:


----------



## the_captain

limes - smell

Been getting busier at work, plus computer problems


----------



## nitewriter

smell - smelt


----------



## littlefairywren

smelt - malts

Well, glad to see you back!!

And hello Charlie, very glad to see you too


----------



## the_captain

malts - calms


----------



## littlefairywren

calms - lamps


----------



## the_captain

lamps - small


----------



## littlefairywren

small - mills


----------



## the_captain

mills - smile


----------



## littlefairywren

smile  - moles


----------



## the_captain

moles - solve


----------



## littlefairywren

solve - lover


----------



## the_captain

lover - cover


----------



## littlefairywren

cover - clove


----------



## the_captain

clove - vocal


----------



## littlefairywren

vocal - calve


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

calve - salve


----------



## nitewriter

salve - steal


----------



## littlefairywren

steal - leapt


----------



## Adamantoise

leapt - pales


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

pales - sleep


----------



## Weirdo890

sleep - sheep


----------



## Adamantoise

sheep - heaps


----------



## littlefairywren

heaps - gapes


----------



## mel

gapes

grape


----------



## littlefairywren

grape - drape


----------



## nitewriter

drape - pearl


----------



## littlefairywren

pearl - clear


----------



## Weirdo890

clear - lears


----------



## littlefairywren

lears - gears


----------



## Weirdo890

gears - bears


----------



## littlefairywren

bears - boars


----------



## swamptoad

boars - bores


----------



## littlefairywren

bores - gorse


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

gorse - goose


----------



## swamptoad

goose - ogres


----------



## Adamantoise

ogres - gored


----------



## nitewriter

gored - rodeo


----------



## littlefairywren

rodeo - wooed


----------



## nitewriter

wooed - woody

Hello Kimberly


----------



## littlefairywren

woody - rowdy

Ooh, hello Charlie :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

rowdy - dowdy


----------



## Weirdo890

dowdy - howdy


----------



## littlefairywren

howdy (Eric ) - hydro


----------



## nitewriter

hydro - hydra


----------



## littlefairywren

hydra - yards


----------



## MatthewB

yards - spray


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

spray - prats


----------



## Weirdo890

prats - brats


----------



## Adamantoise

brats - rates


----------



## nitewriter

rates - tames


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tames - smite


----------



## littlefairywren

smite - smote


----------



## nitewriter

smote - moats

you can't have a respectable castle without a moat!


----------



## littlefairywren

moats - goats

:happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

goats - boats


----------



## nitewriter

boats - boots


----------



## Weirdo890

boots - roots


----------



## nitewriter

roots - stool


----------



## littlefairywren

stool - stole


----------



## MatthewB

stole - steal


----------



## littlefairywren

steal - tails


----------



## MatthewB

tails - snail


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

snail - alien


----------



## Weirdo890

alien - slain


----------



## littlefairywren

slain - lairs


----------



## Weirdo890

rails - rains


----------



## littlefairywren

rains - snare


----------



## Weirdo890

snare - shear


----------



## swamptoad

shear - raise


----------



## littlefairywren

raise - ideas


----------



## swamptoad

ideas - dices


----------



## littlefairywren

dices - cased


----------



## swamptoad

cased - canes


----------



## littlefairywren

canes - scans


----------



## swamptoad

scans - snack


----------



## littlefairywren

snack - necks


----------



## Southpaw

swamptoad said:


> scans - snack



snack - stack


----------



## swamptoad

stack - casts


----------



## littlefairywren

casts - stash


----------



## swamptoad

stash - haste


----------



## littlefairywren

haste - waste


----------



## swamptoad

waste - stews


----------



## littlefairywren

stews - sweat


----------



## swamptoad

sweat - tease


----------



## littlefairywren

tease - eaves


----------



## nitewriter

eaves - weave


----------



## littlefairywren

weave - waves


----------



## swamptoad

waves - saves


----------



## littlefairywren

saves - shave


----------



## swamptoad

shave - heave


----------



## littlefairywren

heave - evade


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> tease - eaves



eaves - leaves


----------



## MatthewB

leaves - level


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

level - levee


----------



## MatthewB

levee - evils


----------



## Adamantoise

evils - devil


----------



## nitewriter

devil - livid


----------



## littlefairywren

livid - valid


----------



## MatthewB

livid - liver


----------



## nitewriter

valid - daily


----------



## littlefairywren

daily - doily


----------



## nitewriter

doily - solid

Good Day Kimberly


----------



## littlefairywren

solid - doles


----------



## nitewriter

doles - spode


----------



## littlefairywren

spode - poles


----------



## nitewriter

poles - spiel


----------



## littlefairywren

spiel - spies


----------



## MatthewB

spies - seeps


----------



## Southpaw

MatthewB said:


> spies - seeps



seeps - keeps


----------



## Adamantoise

keeps - peaks


----------



## Southpaw

Adamantoise said:


> keeps - peaks



peaks - capes


----------



## Adamantoise

capes - scrap


----------



## MatthewB

scrap - parks


----------



## swamptoad

parks - rakes


----------



## Weirdo890

rakes - cakes


----------



## nitewriter

cakes - shack


----------



## Weirdo890

shack - smack


----------



## nitewriter

smack - masks


----------



## Adamantoise

masks - spasm


----------



## littlefairywren

G'd morning boys 

spasm - sumps


----------



## nitewriter

makes - amens

Good Day to you Kimberly


----------



## Weirdo890

passe - asses

Good day, Miss Kimberly *kisses your hand* :kiss2


----------



## littlefairywren

Oop, looks like I threw things out of wack *lol* 

asses - arses


----------



## Weirdo890

arses - stars


----------



## Adamantoise

stars - strap


----------



## littlefairywren

strap - strip


----------



## Weirdo890

strip - trips


----------



## Adamantoise

trips - tripe


----------



## Weirdo890

tripe - ripen


----------



## littlefairywren

ripen - pined


----------



## Adamantoise

pined - widen


----------



## littlefairywren

widen - wines


----------



## nitewriter

wines - swain


----------



## littlefairywren

swain - stain


----------



## nitewriter

stain - stein


----------



## Adamantoise

stain - pains


----------



## littlefairywren

pains - plain


----------



## the_captain

plain - plane


----------



## littlefairywren

plane - plate


----------



## nitewriter

plate -table


----------



## littlefairywren

table - cable


----------



## MatthewB

cable - bleak


----------



## nitewriter

bleak - blank


----------



## Southpaw

nitewriter said:


> bleak - blank



blank - blink


----------



## littlefairywren

blink - blind

Hello Southpaw...new person


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> blink - blind
> 
> Hello Southpaw...new person



Hello Littlefairywren, yes fairly new been lurking for a bit but joining in more.

blind - bland


----------



## littlefairywren

bland - blend


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> bland - blend



blend - bends


----------



## littlefairywren

bends - spend


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> bends - spend



spend - lends


----------



## littlefairywren

lends - sends


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> lends - sends



sends - tends


----------



## littlefairywren

tends = stand


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> tends = stand



ok 1 more 

stand - dents


----------



## littlefairywren

dents - rents

:happy:


----------



## the_captain

rents - tents


----------



## littlefairywren

tents - newts


----------



## the_captain

newts - wrens


----------



## Weirdo890

wrens - sewer


----------



## littlefairywren

sewer - wrest


----------



## Weirdo890

snore - Enron


----------



## nitewriter

Enron - tenor


----------



## littlefairywren

tenor - wrote


----------



## the_captain

wrote - water


----------



## littlefairywren

water - later


----------



## the_captain

later - trail


----------



## littlefairywren

trail - frail


----------



## nitewriter

frail - fairy


----------



## Weirdo890

frail - rails


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

rails-alias


----------



## swamptoad

alias - sails


----------



## nitewriter

sails - glass


----------



## swamptoad

glass - slugs


----------



## nitewriter

slugs - gloss


----------



## Adamantoise

gloss - goals


----------



## swamptoad

goals - slags


----------



## Adamantoise

slags - gales


----------



## MatthewB

gales - Selig


----------



## littlefairywren

Selig - agile


----------



## MatthewB

agile - geoli


----------



## swamptoad

geoli - liege


----------



## MatthewB

liege - elite


----------



## Never2fat4me

elite - tiles


----------



## littlefairywren

tiles - still


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> tiles - still



still - stall


----------



## littlefairywren

stall - lasts


----------



## Weirdo890

lasts - masts


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

masts - stems


----------



## nitewriter

stems - messy


----------



## Southpaw

nitewriter said:


> stems - messy



messy - seems


----------



## nitewriter

seems - seeds


----------



## Weirdo890

seeds - deeds


----------



## MatthewB

deeds - speed


----------



## nitewriter

speed - sleep

I are a gradiate of the Evelyn Wud Speed Sleeping Course


----------



## littlefairywren

sleep (elusive) - leaps


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> sleep (elusive) - leaps



leaps - space


----------



## littlefairywren

space - paced


----------



## nitewriter

paced - plead


----------



## littlefairywren

plead - leapt


----------



## Weirdo890

leapt - leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - spell


----------



## littlefairywren

spell - pelts


----------



## nitewriter

pelts - celts


----------



## Never2fat4me

celts - melts


----------



## littlefairywren

melts - stems


----------



## Southpaw

littlefairywren said:


> melts - stems



stems - messy


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

messy - mossy


----------



## Adamantoise

mossy - smogs


----------



## Weirdo890

smogs - somes


----------



## Adamantoise

somes - moles


----------



## Weirdo890

moles - mules


----------



## Southpaw

Weirdo890 said:


> moles - mules



mules - salem


----------



## Weirdo890

salem - lamer


----------



## nitewriter

lamer - ramen


----------



## Never2fat4me

ramen - mares


----------



## nitewriter

mares - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - taker


----------



## Adamantoise

taker - cater


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cater - (description of the ladies here) cuter


----------



## Adamantoise

cuter - crude

Very smooth,Dave.


----------



## the_captain

crude - deuce


----------



## Adamantoise

deuce - creed


----------



## littlefairywren

creed - credo


----------



## Adamantoise

credo - doner


----------



## littlefairywren

doner - tenor


----------



## Weirdo890

tenor - route


----------



## nitewriter

route - voter


----------



## littlefairywren

voter - avert


----------



## Weirdo890

avert - alert


----------



## nitewriter

alert - elate


----------



## littlefairywren

elate - stale


----------



## rg770Ibanez

stale - table


----------



## Never2fat4me

table - bleak


----------



## littlefairywren

bleak - leaks


----------



## MatthewB

leaks - lakes


----------



## Adamantoise

lakes - males


----------



## Never2fat4me

males - small


----------



## Adamantoise

small - llama


----------



## littlefairywren

llama - alarm


----------



## Adamantoise

alarm - molar


----------



## littlefairywren

molar - solar


----------



## Adamantoise

solar - laser


----------



## littlefairywren

laser - easel


----------



## Adamantoise

easel - tease


----------



## littlefairywren

tease  - steal


----------



## Never2fat4me

steal - bleat


----------



## littlefairywren

bleat - blast


----------



## MatthewB

blast - beast


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

beast - (are you a) tease


----------



## Adamantoise

tease - hates


----------



## firefly

hates - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - traps


----------



## Adamantoise

traps - scrap


----------



## littlefairywren

scrap - parks


----------



## Adamantoise

parks - shark


----------



## littlefairywren

shark - crash


----------



## firefly

crash - harsh

Adamantoise - your pic is scary


----------



## littlefairywren

firefly said:


> crash - harsh
> 
> Adamantoise - your pic is scary



It is, isn't it! Hi firefly 

harsh - brash


----------



## Adamantoise

firefly said:


> crash - harsh
> 
> Adamantoise - your pic is scary



Hi firefly-I do apologise. :bow:



littlefairywren said:


> It is, isn't it! Hi firefly
> 
> harsh - brash



Brash - Brass


----------



## littlefairywren

brass - grass


----------



## Adamantoise

Grass - Shags


----------



## littlefairywren

shags - slash


----------



## Adamantoise

slash - shawl


----------



## MatthewB

shawl - hawks


----------



## nitewriter

hawks - swash

where's a buckle when you need one?


----------



## littlefairywren

swash - shams


----------



## nitewriter

shams - spasm


----------



## littlefairywren

spams - palms


----------



## swamptoad

palms - small


----------



## littlefairywren

small - lambs


----------



## swamptoad

lambs - malls


----------



## littlefairywren

malls - mauls


----------



## swamptoad

mauls - slams


----------



## Adamantoise

slams - malts


----------



## littlefairywren

malts - steam


----------



## Adamantoise

steam - mated


----------



## littlefairywren

Attention span of a drunken bluebottle (you just made my day with that crack LOL)

mated - tames


----------



## swamptoad

tames - meant


----------



## littlefairywren

meant - meats


----------



## swamptoad

meats - masts


----------



## littlefairywren

masts - stamp


----------



## Adamantoise

stamp - tames


----------



## littlefairywren

tames - games


----------



## swamptoad

games - makes


----------



## littlefairywren

makes - cakes (chocolate)


----------



## swamptoad

cakes - scare (no way) hehehe


----------



## Adamantoise

swamptoad said:


> cakes - scare (no way) hehehe



scare - raced

...A cake phobia???


----------



## littlefairywren

raced - paced

Who in their right mind has a cake phobia lol?


----------



## swamptoad

paced - paled


----------



## Adamantoise

paled - leads


----------



## littlefairywren

leads - lands


----------



## swamptoad

lands - dials


----------



## MatthewB

dials - slide


----------



## littlefairywren

slide - deals


----------



## nitewriter

deals - reads


----------



## littlefairywren

reads - reaps


----------



## nitewriter

reaps - spray


----------



## littlefairywren

spray - splay


----------



## Weirdo890

splay - scalp


----------



## Never2fat4me

scalp - place


----------



## Weirdo890

place - laces


----------



## nitewriter

laces - slice


----------



## littlefairywren

slice - dices


----------



## Adamantoise

dices - dimes


----------



## nitewriter

dimes - midas


----------



## littlefairywren

midas - dames


----------



## Weirdo890

dames - mames


----------



## littlefairywren

mames - seams


----------



## Never2fat4me

seams - smear


----------



## littlefairywren

smear - dream


----------



## MatthewB

dream - drama


----------



## nitewriter

drama - aroma


----------



## littlefairywren

aroma - amour


----------



## nitewriter

amour -roams


----------



## littlefairywren

roams - roads


----------



## nitewriter

roads - sodas


----------



## rg770Ibanez

sodas - doses


----------



## littlefairywren

doses - roses


----------



## rg770Ibanez

roses - cross


----------



## littlefairywren

cross - score


----------



## Adamantoise

score - ogres


----------



## littlefairywren

ogres - urges


----------



## nitewriter

urges - purge


----------



## littlefairywren

purge - grope


----------



## nitewriter

grope - grape


----------



## littlefairywren

grape - pages


----------



## Adamantoise

pages - stage


----------



## nitewriter

stage - guest


----------



## Adamantoise

guest - gents


----------



## nitewriter

gents - stung


----------



## littlefairywren

stung - grunt


----------



## Weirdo890

grunt - runts


----------



## Never2fat4me

runts - strut


----------



## littlefairywren

strut - truss


----------



## nitewriter

truss - crust


----------



## littlefairywren

crust - trust


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

trust - tryst


----------



## littlefairywren

tryst - tarty


----------



## nitewriter

tarty - tardy .....I'm late I'm late for a very important date.


----------



## Weirdo890

tardy - darts


----------



## nitewriter

darts - strat


----------



## Adamantoise

strat - taste


----------



## littlefairywren

taste - paste


----------



## nitewriter

paste - steep


----------



## littlefairywren

steep - peter


----------



## nitewriter

Peter - trees


----------



## littlefairywren

trees - terms


----------



## nitewriter

terms - smear


----------



## littlefairywren

smear - gears


----------



## nitewriter

gears - great


----------



## littlefairywren

great - tamer


----------



## nitewriter

tamer - frame


----------



## littlefairywren

frame - famed


----------



## nitewriter

famed - dream


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - demur


----------



## nitewriter

demur - under


----------



## littlefairywren

under - nudes


----------



## nitewriter

nudes - runes


----------



## littlefairywren

runes - ruins


----------



## Never2fat4me

ruins - nurse


----------



## littlefairywren

nurse - cures


----------



## nitewriter

cures - lures


----------



## littlefairywren

lures - ruler


----------



## nitewriter

ruler - cruel Good Morning kimberly off to work with me later


----------



## littlefairywren

cruel - lured

Ok


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

lured - demur


----------



## nitewriter

demur - dream


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - cream


----------



## nitewriter

cream - pacer


----------



## littlefairywren

pacer - scrap


----------



## nitewriter

scrap - races


----------



## littlefairywren

races - brace


----------



## nitewriter

brace - cadre


----------



## littlefairywren

cadre - dared


----------



## nitewriter

dared - dream


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - realm


----------



## nitewriter

realm - mares


----------



## littlefairywren

mares - bares


----------



## Adamantoise

bares - sable


----------



## Weirdo890

sable - blaze


----------



## littlefairywren

blaze - lazed


----------



## Weirdo890

lazed - laced


----------



## nitewriter

laced - clean


----------



## littlefairywren

clean - leans


----------



## nitewriter

leans - snail


----------



## Weirdo890

snail - nails


----------



## nitewriter

nails - aisle


----------



## Weirdo890

aisle - sails


----------



## nitewriter

sails - amiss


----------



## littlefairywren

amiss - mists


----------



## Weirdo890

mists - stems


----------



## littlefairywren

stems - teams


----------



## nitewriter

teams - beast


----------



## littlefairywren

beast - feast :eat1:


----------



## Weirdo890

feast - steam


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

steam-paste


----------



## rg770Ibanez

paste - taste


----------



## littlefairywren

taste - tests


----------



## nitewriter

tests - pests


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pests-spots


----------



## littlefairywren

spots - shops


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

shops - posse


----------



## littlefairywren

posse - shoes


----------



## Adamantoise

shoes - holes


----------



## littlefairywren

holes - slope

Good morning :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> holes - slope
> 
> Good morning :happy:



slope - loops

Greetings,mi'lady. :bow: How dost thou fare?


----------



## littlefairywren

loops - opals

Very well Tom, and you? :smitten::happy:


----------



## Weirdo890

opals - pales


----------



## littlefairywren

pales - slaps


----------



## Weirdo890

slaps - lamps


----------



## littlefairywren

lamps - spams


----------



## rg770Ibanez

spams - spasm


----------



## littlefairywren

spasm - masts


----------



## rg770Ibanez

masts - tames


----------



## littlefairywren

tames - games


----------



## nitewriter

games - mesas


----------



## Adamantoise

smite - timed


----------



## nitewriter

timed - medic


----------



## Adamantoise

medic - media


----------



## littlefairywren

medic - maced


----------



## Never2fat4me

maced - dream


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - ready


----------



## Adamantoise

Ready - Years


----------



## littlefairywren

years - yards


----------



## Never2fat4me

yards - spray


----------



## littlefairywren

spray - parts


----------



## nitewriter

parts - spurt


----------



## littlefairywren

spurt - purrs


----------



## nitewriter

purrs - slurp


----------



## littlefairywren

slurp - surly


----------



## nitewriter

surly - rusty


----------



## littlefairywren

rusty - dusty


----------



## nitewriter

dusty - lusty


----------



## Adamantoise

lusty - surly


----------



## Never2fat4me

surly - yours


----------



## littlefairywren

yours - scour


----------



## Adamantoise

scour - curse


----------



## littlefairywren

curse - surge


----------



## Adamantoise

surge - runes


----------



## littlefairywren

runes - Venus


----------



## Adamantoise

venus - suave


----------



## littlefairywren

suave - vases


----------



## Adamantoise

vases - saved


----------



## littlefairywren

saved - saves


----------



## Adamantoise

saves - paves


----------



## littlefairywren

paves - paste


----------



## Adamantoise

paste - taped


----------



## littlefairywren

taped - paced


----------



## Pharadox

paced - caper


----------



## nitewriter

caper - peace


----------



## Pharadox

peace -peach


----------



## littlefairywren

peach - reach


----------



## Pharadox

reach - heart


----------



## littlefairywren

heart - there


----------



## Never2fat4me

there - where?


----------



## littlefairywren

where - shrew


----------



## Pharadox

shrew - whore


----------



## littlefairywren

whore - horde


----------



## Pharadox

horde - drove


----------



## littlefairywren

drove - doves


----------



## Pharadox

doves - roves


----------



## littlefairywren

roves - loves


----------



## Pharadox

loves - salve


----------



## littlefairywren

salve - valve


----------



## Pharadox

valve - value


----------



## littlefairywren

value - slave


----------



## Pharadox

slave - solve


----------



## littlefairywren

solve - veils


----------



## Pharadox

veils - devil


----------



## littlefairywren

devil - valid


----------



## Pharadox

valid - livid

I've got to run for now. It was good playing with you.


----------



## littlefairywren

livid - lipid

TTFN :happy:


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

lipid - plaid 

Rigby Reardon: "Juliet! Those dirty bastards! Beating up a woman. They even knocked your breasts out of whack. "


----------



## Never2fat4me

plaid - dials


----------



## Weirdo890

dials - slide


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

slide - lived


----------



## Pharadox

lived - delve


----------



## littlefairywren

delve -lever


----------



## nitewriter

lever - verse


----------



## Adamantoise

verse - verge


----------



## Pharadox

verge - green


----------



## littlefairywren

green - greet


----------



## Pharadox

greet - tiger


----------



## littlefairywren

tiger - reign


----------



## nitewriter

reign - being


----------



## littlefairywren

being - singe


----------



## nitewriter

singe - binge


----------



## littlefairywren

binge - tinge


----------



## Never2fat4me

tinge - glint


----------



## Weirdo890

glint - lints


----------



## littlefairywren

lints - stint


----------



## Weirdo890

stint - tents


----------



## littlefairywren

tents - tense


----------



## nitewriter

tense - scent


----------



## Weirdo890

scent - scant


----------



## Adamantoise

scant - chant


----------



## Weirdo890

chant - chats


----------



## Pharadox

chats - stack


----------



## nitewriter

stack - stalk


----------



## Pharadox

stalk - takes


----------



## nitewriter

takes - tasks


----------



## Weirdo890

tasks - masks


----------



## littlefairywren

masks - slams


----------



## Weirdo890

slams - lambs


----------



## littlefairywren

lambs - slabs


----------



## Weirdo890

slabs - blabs


----------



## Pharadox

blabs - blast


----------



## littlefairywren

blast - lasts


----------



## Pharadox

lasts - salsa


----------



## littlefairywren

salsa - salad


----------



## Never2fat4me

salad - atlas


----------



## Pharadox

atlas -talks


----------



## littlefairywren

talks - stall


----------



## Pharadox

stall - lasts


----------



## nitewriter

lasts - blast


----------



## Pharadox

blast - stabs


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

stabs - busts


----------



## Pharadox

busts - studs


----------



## Adamantoise

studs - study


----------



## littlefairywren

study - dusts


----------



## nitewriter

dusts - study


----------



## Pharadox

study - ditsy


----------



## littlefairywren

ditsy - tipsy


----------



## nitewriter

tipsy - strip


----------



## littlefairywren

strip - prise


----------



## Adamantoise

prise - raise


----------



## Weirdo890

prise - raise


----------



## Adamantoise

raise - stair


----------



## nitewriter

stair - tapir


----------



## Never2fat4me

tapir - prate


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

prate - rated


----------



## Weirdo890

rated - rates


----------



## swamptoad

rates - store


----------



## Adamantoise

store - bores


----------



## swamptoad

bores - bares


----------



## Adamantoise

bares - brave


----------



## swamptoad

brave - raves


----------



## Never2fat4me

raves - Vespa (as in the scooter)


----------



## littlefairywren

Vespa - paved


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

paved - vapid


----------



## nitewriter

vapid - rapid


----------



## littlefairywren

rapid - drips


----------



## Adamantoise

Drips - Spire


----------



## littlefairywren

spire - press


----------



## nitewriter

press - spree


----------



## Adamantoise

spree - puree

Hello nitewriter!


----------



## littlefairywren

puree - preen

Yes, hello Charlie :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

preen - creep


----------



## littlefairywren

creep - creed


----------



## Adamantoise

creed - deers


----------



## littlefairywren

deers - scree


----------



## Never2fat4me

scree - cries


----------



## littlefairywren

cries - crisp


----------



## Adamantoise

crisp - prism


----------



## littlefairywren

prism - prime


----------



## Adamantoise

prime - timer


----------



## littlefairywren

timer - trims


----------



## Adamantoise

trims - storm


----------



## littlefairywren

storm - stork


----------



## Never2fat4me

stork - roast


----------



## littlefairywren

roast - roams


----------



## nitewriter

roams - smore


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

smore - mires


----------



## nitewriter

mires - tires


----------



## littlefairywren

tires - sires


----------



## Adamantoise

sires - siren :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

siren - nears


----------



## Adamantoise

nears - crane


----------



## littlefairywren

crane - crank


----------



## nitewriter

crank - acorn


----------



## Adamantoise

acorn - crone


----------



## nitewriter

crone - prone


----------



## Adamantoise

prone - drone


----------



## nitewriter

drone - diner


----------



## littlefairywren

diner - finer


----------



## Adamantoise

finer - knife


----------



## littlefairywren

knife - skein


----------



## Adamantoise

skein - skies


----------



## Never2fat4me

skein - spine


----------



## littlefairywren

spine - pains

Looks like a back ache...


----------



## Adamantoise

pains - gains


----------



## littlefairywren

gains - rains


----------



## Adamantoise

rains - pairs


----------



## littlefairywren

pairs - raids


----------



## Adamantoise

raids - rains


----------



## littlefairywren

rains - basin


----------



## Adamantoise

basin - sinal


----------



## littlefairywren

sinal - nasal


----------



## Weirdo890

nasal - nails


----------



## nitewriter

nails - plain


----------



## littlefairywren

plain - plaid


----------



## Never2fat4me

plaid - dials


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

dials - leads


----------



## littlefairywren

leads - leaps


----------



## Adamantoise

leaps - lakes


----------



## littlefairywren

lakes - takes


----------



## Adamantoise

takes - stalk


----------



## littlefairywren

stalk - stale


----------



## Adamantoise

stale - alter


----------



## nitewriter

alter - altar


----------



## Adamantoise

altar - trial


----------



## Never2fat4me

trial - alert


----------



## littlefairywren

alert - dealt


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

dealt - laved


----------



## Weirdo890

laved - raved


----------



## nitewriter

raved - diver


----------



## Adamantoise

diver - fiver


----------



## nitewriter

fiver - fever


----------



## Adamantoise

fever - verse


----------



## Weirdo890

verse - serve


----------



## littlefairywren

serve - verge


----------



## nitewriter

verge - lever


----------



## littlefairywren

lever - leers


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

leers - leets


----------



## Weirdo890

leets - steel


----------



## nitewriter

steel - tells


----------



## Fattitude1

tells~ stall


----------



## littlefairywren

stall - lasts


----------



## Fattitude1

lasts~ slate


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - talks


----------



## Fattitude1

talks~ stake


----------



## littlefairywren

stake - taker


----------



## Fattitude1

taker~ rates
(baker was too easy!)


----------



## littlefairywren

rates - stark

Welcome to the word threads btw  Nice to see a new face!


----------



## Fattitude1

stark~ stalk


----------



## littlefairywren

stalk - splat


----------



## nitewriter

splat - pleat


----------



## littlefairywren

pleat - pleas

Charlie!! :happy:


----------



## swamptoad

pleas - sales


----------



## littlefairywren

sales - scale


----------



## swamptoad

scale - class


----------



## littlefairywren

class - clasp


----------



## swamptoad

clasp - space


----------



## littlefairywren

space - place


----------



## swamptoad

place - claps


----------



## littlefairywren

claps - slaps


----------



## swamptoad

slaps - splat


----------



## littlefairywren

splat - plait


----------



## swamptoad

plait - plate


----------



## littlefairywren

plate - latte


----------



## swamptoad

latte - taste


----------



## littlefairywren

taste - toast


----------



## swamptoad

toast - coast


----------



## littlefairywren

coast - boast


----------



## swamptoad

boast - tubas


----------



## littlefairywren

tubas - baths


----------



## swamptoad

baths - bathe


----------



## nitewriter

bathe - earth


----------



## littlefairywren

earth - trash


----------



## nitewriter

trash - sharp


----------



## littlefairywren

sharp - heaps


----------



## Never2fat4me

heaps - peals


----------



## nitewriter

peals - sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

sleep - steep


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

steep - tease


----------



## Weirdo890

tease - steam


----------



## Adamantoise

steam - taser


----------



## littlefairywren

taser - reset


----------



## Adamantoise

reset - metre


----------



## littlefairywren

metre - deter


----------



## Adamantoise

deter - tread


----------



## littlefairywren

tread - darts


----------



## nitewriter

darts - tardy


----------



## littlefairywren

tardy - hardy


----------



## nitewriter

hardy - ready


----------



## littlefairywren

ready - teary


----------



## Adamantoise

teary - heart


----------



## Never2fat4me

heart - there


----------



## littlefairywren

heart - after


----------



## Adamantoise

after - rafts


----------



## nitewriter

rafts - stray


----------



## Adamantoise

Stray - Strap


----------



## littlefairywren

strap - prays


----------



## Adamantoise

prays - splay


----------



## littlefairywren

splay - plans


----------



## Adamantoise

plans - panel


----------



## littlefairywren

panel - angel


----------



## Adamantoise

angel - gnarl


----------



## littlefairywren

gnarl - grand


----------



## nitewriter

grand - randy


----------



## littlefairywren

randy - brand


----------



## Adamantoise

brand - braid

needz moar vowels


----------



## littlefairywren

braid - brain


----------



## CleverBomb

brain drain


----------



## littlefairywren

drain - darns


----------



## Adamantoise

darns - barns


----------



## littlefairywren

barns - bairn


----------



## nitewriter

bairn - briar


----------



## littlefairywren

briar - friar


----------



## CleverBomb

friar fairy


----------



## littlefairywren

fairy - hairy


----------



## Weirdo890

hairy - hairs


----------



## Never2fat4me

hairs - share


----------



## littlefairywren

share - shape


----------



## Adamantoise

shape - haste


----------



## littlefairywren

haste - taste:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

taste - steam


----------



## littlefairywren

steam - items


----------



## Adamantoise

items - smile


----------



## littlefairywren

smile - milks


----------



## Adamantoise

milks - kilns


----------



## littlefairywren

kilns - skill


----------



## Adamantoise

skill - silks


----------



## littlefairywren

silks - silos


----------



## Never2fat4me

silos - floss


----------



## littlefairywren

floss - gloss


----------



## Weirdo890

gloss - slags


----------



## littlefairywren

slags - goals


----------



## Never2fat4me

goals - loams


----------



## littlefairywren

loams - moles


----------



## nitewriter

moles - smile


----------



## littlefairywren

smile - limed


----------



## Never2fat4me

limed - delis


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

delis - elide


----------



## swamptoad

elide - delis


----------



## nitewriter

delis - diets:doh:


----------



## Weirdo890

diets - dimes


----------



## swamptoad

dimes - snide


----------



## Never2fat4me

snide - spine


----------



## Weirdo890

spine - snipe


----------



## swamptoad

you forgot to change a letter, dude. same letters.


----------



## Weirdo890

swamptoad said:


> you forgot to change a letter, dude. same letters.



I've done it before and nobody has called me on it.

snipe - snips

(How's that, spoil sport )


----------



## swamptoad

Weirdo890 said:


> I've done it before and nobody has called me on it.
> 
> snipe - snips
> 
> (How's that, spoil sport )




hahaha i'm too damn observant. :doh: :blush:


snips - spits


----------



## Adamantoise

spits - spite


----------



## littlefairywren

Weirdo890 said:


> I've done it before and nobody has called me on it.
> 
> Ah ha....I'll be watching you Eric, eyes like a hawk lol
> 
> 
> 
> Adamantoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> spits - spite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spite - tripe (bleh)
Click to expand...


----------



## swamptoad

tripe - price


----------



## nitewriter

price - ripen


----------



## Adamantoise

ripen - resin


----------



## nitewriter

resin - siren


----------



## Weirdo890

siren - sired


----------



## nitewriter

sired - cried


----------



## Weirdo890

cried - dried


----------



## nitewriter

dried - tried


----------



## littlefairywren

tried - diner


----------



## nitewriter

diner - nadir


----------



## littlefairywren

nadir - randy


----------



## Adamantoise

randy - sandy


----------



## littlefairywren

sandy - yarns


----------



## nitewriter

yarns - snarl....here kitty kitty


----------



## littlefairywren

snarl - learn


----------



## Adamantoise

learn - glare


----------



## littlefairywren

glare - rages


----------



## Adamantoise

rages - great


----------



## littlefairywren

great - avert


----------



## Adamantoise

avert - raves


----------



## littlefairywren

raves - waves


----------



## Never2fat4me

waves - vases


----------



## littlefairywren

vases - stave


----------



## swamptoad

stave - avast


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

avast - pasta


----------



## Weirdo890

pasta - stamp


----------



## Adamantoise

stamp - temps


----------



## nitewriter

temps - spite


----------



## Never2fat4me

spite - tripe (delicious!)


----------



## littlefairywren

tripe (ah, no) - trips


----------



## nitewriter

trips - sport ....tripe is an acquired taste I hope I never acquire


----------



## littlefairywren

sport - posts


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

posts - steps


----------



## swamptoad

steps - stops


----------



## nitewriter

stops - stoop


----------



## littlefairywren

stoop - pools


----------



## Adamantoise

pools - poles


----------



## littlefairywren

poles - pokes


----------



## Adamantoise

pokes - spore


----------



## littlefairywren

spore - spare


----------



## Adamantoise

spare - purse


----------



## littlefairywren

purse - piers


----------



## Adamantoise

piers - risen


----------



## nitewriter

risen - shine


----------



## littlefairywren

shine - hides


----------



## Never2fat4me

hides - Hades


----------



## Adamantoise

Hades - dames


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

dames - media


----------



## Adamantoise

media - dream


----------



## Weirdo890

dream - reams


----------



## Adamantoise

reams - realm


----------



## littlefairywren

realm - meals :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

meals - fleas


----------



## nitewriter

fleas - lease


----------



## littlefairywren

lease - elate


----------



## Adamantoise

elate - elite


----------



## littlefairywren

elite - legit


----------



## Adamantoise

legit - tiger


----------



## littlefairywren

tiger - gripe


----------



## Adamantoise

gripe - pride


----------



## Never2fat4me

pride - drive


----------



## Adamantoise

drive - rivet


----------



## nitewriter

rivet - liver


----------



## littlefairywren

liver - alive


----------



## nitewriter

alive - slave


----------



## littlefairywren

slave - valve


----------



## nitewriter

valve - value


----------



## littlefairywren

value - equal


----------



## nitewriter

equal - qualm


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

qualm-mauls


----------



## swamptoad

mauls - slams


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> qualm-mauls



Slams - Lambs

Welcome back,bobblehead! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad

lambs - balls


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lambs-blame

thanks tom!


----------



## swamptoad

blame - meals


----------



## Adamantoise

meals - steal


----------



## nitewriter

steal - spate


----------



## swamptoad

spate - spelt


----------



## Adamantoise

spelt - pleas


----------



## littlefairywren

pleas - leash


----------



## Never2fat4me

leash - shoal


----------



## nitewriter

shoal - aloha


----------



## littlefairywren

aloha - koala


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> aloha - koala



Good Night Kimberly:bow Koala must have taken you a microsecond to figure out

Koala - alack


----------



## Weirdo890

alack - lacks


----------



## nitewriter

lacks - flack


----------



## Adamantoise

flack - flick


----------



## Weirdo890

flick - licks


----------



## Adamantoise

licks - kills


----------



## littlefairywren

kills - kilts


----------



## nitewriter

Kilts - split.... one mustn't cry over split kilts, just limit your lager


----------



## littlefairywren

split - pints


----------



## nitewriter

pints - mints


----------



## Adamantoise

mints - stain


----------



## littlefairywren

stain - stand


----------



## Adamantoise

stand - lands


...
...
...
...


----------



## littlefairywren

lands - gland


----------



## nitewriter

gland - gonad.....what only one?


----------



## Adamantoise

gonad - dogma


----------



## littlefairywren

dogma - omega


----------



## nitewriter

omega - gnome


----------



## littlefairywren

gnome - money


----------



## Adamantoise

money - melon


----------



## nitewriter

melon - alone


----------



## littlefairywren

alone - loner


----------



## nitewriter

loner - crone


----------



## littlefairywren

crone - nacre


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

nacre-cream


----------



## Adamantoise

cream - crane


----------



## littlefairywren

crane - anger


----------



## Adamantoise

anger - auger


----------



## nitewriter

auger - gauge


----------



## Never2fat4me

gauge - vague


----------



## littlefairywren

vague - argue


----------



## nitewriter

argue - grape


----------



## littlefairywren

grape - grasp


----------



## Weirdo890

grasp - grass


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

grass-rasps


----------



## Adamantoise

rasps - stars


----------



## littlefairywren

stars - stark


----------



## Adamantoise

stark - rates


----------



## littlefairywren

rates - store


----------



## Adamantoise

store - score


----------



## littlefairywren

score - cords


----------



## nitewriter

cords - disco


----------



## littlefairywren

disco - discs


----------



## Adamantoise

discs - sides


----------



## littlefairywren

sides - hides


----------



## Adamantoise

hides - shade


----------



## littlefairywren

shade - spade


----------



## Adamantoise

spade - deals


----------



## littlefairywren

deals - loads


----------



## Never2fat4me

loads - Skoal


----------



## nitewriter

Skoal - koala


----------



## littlefairywren

koala - aloha


----------



## Never2fat4me

aloha - halos


----------



## littlefairywren

halos - solar


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

solar - lairs


----------



## Adamantoise

lairs - swirl


----------



## Weirdo890

swirl - whirl


----------



## Adamantoise

whirl - whorl


----------



## nitewriter

whorl - world


----------



## Adamantoise

world - drool


----------



## nitewriter

drool - droop


----------



## littlefairywren

droop - proof


----------



## Never2fat4me

proof - floor


----------



## littlefairywren

floor - flora


----------



## Weirdo890

flora - orals


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

orals - salon


----------



## Weirdo890

salon - lands


----------



## littlefairywren

lands - bands


----------



## Weirdo890

bands - bends


----------



## Adamantoise

bends - beads


----------



## Weirdo890

beads - beats


----------



## Adamantoise

beats - stabs


----------



## littlefairywren

stabs - baste


----------



## Adamantoise

baste - stave


----------



## littlefairywren

stave - raves


----------



## Adamantoise

raves - vases


----------



## littlefairywren

vases - ashes


----------



## Adamantoise

ashes - hazes


----------



## littlefairywren

hazes - gazes


----------



## Never2fat4me

gazes - sages


----------



## Adamantoise

sages - mages


----------



## littlefairywren

mages - gamer


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

gamer - range


----------



## Weirdo890

range - mange


----------



## Adamantoise

mange - games


----------



## littlefairywren

games - tames


----------



## Adamantoise

tames - moats


----------



## littlefairywren

moats - toast


----------



## Adamantoise

toast - boast


----------



## littlefairywren

boast - boars


----------



## swamptoad

boars - arbor


----------



## Never2fat4me

arbor - Borat


----------



## littlefairywren

Borat - tarot


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tarot-tarts


----------



## littlefairywren

tarts - carts

Why thank you Bobble


----------



## Weirdo890

carts - rates


----------



## nitewriter

rates - trade


----------



## littlefairywren

trade - fared


----------



## Weirdo890

fared - dared


----------



## littlefairywren

dared - grade


----------



## Weirdo890

grade - grads


----------



## littlefairywren

grads - cards


----------



## Weirdo890

cards - racks


----------



## littlefairywren

racks - crack


----------



## Weirdo890

crack - croak


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

croak-rocks


----------



## Weirdo890

rocks - cocks


----------



## Never2fat4me

cocks - socks


----------



## Weirdo890

socks - sacks


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

sacks-scars


----------



## nitewriter

scars - cross


----------



## littlefairywren

cross - crops


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

crops - scopa


----------



## Weirdo890

scopa - scope


----------



## littlefairywren

scope - corps


----------



## nitewriter

corps - spore


----------



## littlefairywren

spore - sport


----------



## Weirdo890

sport - ports


----------



## littlefairywren

ports - parts

Oooh, you are in big trouble now!


----------



## Adamantoise

Parts - sharp


----------



## littlefairywren

sharp - prams


----------



## Adamantoise

prams - spasm


----------



## littlefairywren

spasm - swamp


----------



## Adamantoise

swamp - spawn


----------



## littlefairywren

spawn - prawn


----------



## Never2fat4me

prawn - wraps


----------



## littlefairywren

warps - prays


----------



## nitewriter

prays - years


----------



## littlefairywren

years - yards


----------



## nitewriter

yards - shard


----------



## Never2fat4me

shard - brash


----------



## nitewriter

brash - sharp


----------



## littlefairywren

sharp - rasps


----------



## Weirdo890

rasps - gasps


----------



## nitewriter

gasps - grass


----------



## Weirdo890

grass - grasp


----------



## Never2fat4me

grasp - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - acres


----------



## Weirdo890

acres - mares


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

mares-serum


----------



## Never2fat4me

serum - mules


----------



## littlefairywren

mules - limes


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

limes - smite


----------



## Weirdo890

smite - smile


----------



## Adamantoise

smile - piles


----------



## Never2fat4me

piles - slips


----------



## nitewriter

slips - spill


----------



## littlefairywren

spill - kills


----------



## nitewriter

kills - skull


----------



## littlefairywren

skull - sulks


----------



## nitewriter

sulks - sulky


----------



## littlefairywren

sulky - silky


----------



## Weirdo890

silky - silks


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

silks - milks


----------



## Weirdo890

milks - milfs


----------



## Never2fat4me

milfs - slims


----------



## littlefairywren

slims - slams


----------



## Weirdo890

slams - lambs


----------



## MzDeeZyre

lambs - blame


----------



## littlefairywren

blame - blare


----------



## Adamantoise

blare - flare


----------



## littlefairywren

flare - flake


----------



## Adamantoise

flake - lakes


----------



## littlefairywren

lakes - scale


----------



## Adamantoise

scale - maces


----------



## littlefairywren

maces - mates


----------



## Adamantoise

mates - atoms


----------



## littlefairywren

atoms - tombs


----------



## Adamantoise

tombs - bolts


----------



## Never2fat4me

bolts - slobs


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

slobs - bossy


----------



## Weirdo890

bossy - mossy


----------



## nitewriter

mossy - messy


----------



## Weirdo890

messy - essay


----------



## Mz Taz

essay - sassy


----------



## Never2fat4me

sassy - assay


----------



## nitewriter

assay - stays


----------



## littlefairywren

stays - stray


----------



## nitewriter

stray - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

realty (oopsie) - alter


----------



## Adamantoise

Alter - Altar


----------



## littlefairywren

altar - trail


----------



## Adamantoise

trail - rails


----------



## littlefairywren

rails - hails


----------



## Adamantoise

hails - shale


----------



## littlefairywren

shale - slash


----------



## Adamantoise

slash (ouch) - shawl


----------



## littlefairywren

shawl - hawks


----------



## Adamantoise

hawks - walks


----------



## littlefairywren

walks - weals


----------



## Adamantoise

weals - leaks


----------



## littlefairywren

leaks - larks


----------



## Weirdo890

larks - marks


----------



## littlefairywren

marks - karma!!


----------



## Adamantoise

karma - drama


----------



## littlefairywren

drama - drams


----------



## Weirdo890

drams - drums


----------



## pdesil071189

Drums - Rumps ... lol


----------



## Never2fat4me

rumps - slump


----------



## littlefairywren

slump - plume


----------



## Weirdo890

plume - flume


----------



## nitewriter

flume - flame


----------



## swamptoad

flame - meals


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

meals - slime


----------



## Weirdo890

slime - limps


----------



## swamptoad

limps - split


----------



## Weirdo890

split - spill


----------



## Adamantoise

split - trips


----------



## Weirdo890

trips - tripe


----------



## Adamantoise

tripe - pride


----------



## littlefairywren

pride - dirge


----------



## Adamantoise

dirge - grind


----------



## littlefairywren

grind - grand


----------



## Adamantoise

grand - grade


----------



## Never2fat4me

grade - dirge


----------



## littlefairywren

dirge - grids


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

grids - dregs


----------



## Adamantoise

dregs - gears


----------



## nitewriter

gears - stage


----------



## littlefairywren

stage - stale


----------



## Never2fat4me

stale - tails


----------



## littlefairywren

tails - slats


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

slats - lists


----------



## nitewriter

lists- stile


----------



## littlefairywren

stile - elite


----------



## Never2fat4me

elite - tiles


----------



## Adamantoise

tiles - spite


----------



## littlefairywren

spite - spits


----------



## Adamantoise

spits - split


----------



## nitewriter

split - kilts


----------



## littlefairywren

kilts - stick


----------



## nitewriter

stick - tacks


----------



## littlefairywren

tacks - takes


----------



## Weirdo890

takes - cakes (want one Kimberly? *hangs one in front of you* )


----------



## Adamantoise

cakes - stake


----------



## littlefairywren

stake - paste


----------



## Adamantoise

paste - slate


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - slake


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

slake - keels


----------



## littlefairywren

keels - keeps


----------



## Weirdo890

keeps - peels


----------



## Adamantoise

peels - sleek


----------



## littlefairywren

sleek - reels


----------



## Never2fat4me

reels - rules


----------



## Adamantoise

rules - clues


----------



## littlefairywren

clues - clubs


----------



## Adamantoise

clubs - bucks


----------



## littlefairywren

bucks - sucks


----------



## Adamantoise

sucks - sulks


----------



## littlefairywren

sulks - skulk


----------



## Adamantoise

skulk - hulks


----------



## littlefairywren

hulks - slush


----------



## Adamantoise

slush - plush


----------



## Never2fat4me

plush - hulls


----------



## littlefairywren

hulls - gulls


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

gulls-slugs


----------



## nitewriter

slugs - glass


----------



## littlefairywren

glass - class


----------



## Weirdo890

class - clams


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

clams - mails


----------



## nitewriter

mails - small


----------



## littlefairywren

small - lambs


----------



## Adamantoise

lambs - blame


----------



## littlefairywren

blame - blaze


----------



## Adamantoise

blaze - label


----------



## littlefairywren

label - bagel


----------



## Adamantoise

bagel - bugle


----------



## MzDeeZyre

bugle - glued


----------



## littlefairywren

glued - lured


----------



## Adamantoise

lured - lurid


----------



## littlefairywren

lurid - lucid

My bad, sorry


----------



## Adamantoise

lucid - cupid

It's nae bother.


----------



## Weirdo890

cupid - cupie (as in the dolls)


----------



## Never2fat4me

cupie - spice


----------



## littlefairywren

spice - price


----------



## nitewriter

price - prize


----------



## littlefairywren

prize - ripen


----------



## msbard90

ripen- penis


----------



## littlefairywren

penis - spend


----------



## msbard90

spend- opens


----------



## littlefairywren

opens - ovens


----------



## msbard90

ovens- shove


----------



## MzDeeZyre

shove - moves


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

moves - smote


----------



## MzDeeZyre

smote - teams


----------



## Adamantoise

teams - smite

Good day,MzDee.


----------



## Weirdo890

smite - smote


----------



## Never2fat4me

ripen - penis 

(hey, that's all us guys ever think about! )


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

penis-snips


----------



## nitewriter

snips - spans


----------



## littlefairywren

spans - spank


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

spank -(with a) plank


----------



## msbard90

spank with a plank right in the flank


----------



## nitewriter

I took a PLANK to my FLANK:doh: ow that smarts!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

flank - lanky


----------



## msbard90

lanky- hanky


----------



## MzDeeZyre

hanky - thank


----------



## msbard90

thank- chant


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

chant-cheat


----------



## Never2fat4me

cheat - chart

(And I have no idea why my "ripen - penis" post took so long to come up. I swear I posted it before Monday morning. I take comfort, though, that msbard came up with the same change!)


----------



## Weirdo890

chart - carts


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

carts - track


----------



## msbard90

track- tacky


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

tacky-yacht


----------



## MatthewB

yacht - teach


----------



## Weirdo890

teach - reach


----------



## nitewriter

reach - roach


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

roach - poach


----------



## Weirdo890

poach - chaps


----------



## MatthewB

chaps - sharp


----------



## Never2fat4me

sharp - brash


----------



## nitewriter

brash - barks


----------



## msbard90

barks- snark


----------



## Theotherone

snark-snack


----------



## MatthewB

snack - racks


----------



## msbard90

racks- track


----------



## Never2fat4me

track - trace


----------



## MzDeeZyre

trace - crest


----------



## nitewriter

crest- chest


----------



## MzDeeZyre

chest - haste


----------



## nitewriter

haste - stear


----------



## msbard90

stear- rites


----------



## Never2fat4me

rites - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - earth


----------



## MatthewB

earth - heart


----------



## MzDeeZyre

heart - reach


----------



## MatthewB

reach - reich


----------



## MzDeeZyre

reich - heirs


----------



## MatthewB

heirs - shear


----------



## Never2fat4me

shear - shore


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

shore - roses (one for each of the ladies)


----------



## MatthewB

roses - rises


----------



## msbard90

rises- siren


----------



## MzDeeZyre

siren - nerds


----------



## MatthewB

nerds - wrens


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

wrens - sinew


----------



## MatthewB

sinew - wines


----------



## MzDeeZyre

sinew - wings


----------



## msbard90

wings- swing


----------



## MatthewB

swing - swine


----------



## Never2fat4me

swine - newsy


----------



## littlefairywren

newsy - newts


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

newts - twine


----------



## MatthewB

twine - wines


----------



## MzDeeZyre

wines - dines


----------



## msbard90

dines- dimes


----------



## Zowie

dimes - smile


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

smile - meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - weals


----------



## Adamantoise

weals - slake


----------



## MzDeeZyre

slake - cakes


----------



## Adamantoise

cakes - smack


----------



## nitewriter

smack - casks


----------



## MzDeeZyre

casks - jacks


----------



## littlefairywren

jacks - lacks


----------



## Adamantoise

lacks - laces


----------



## littlefairywren

laces - scalp


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

scalp - pails


----------



## Never2fat4me

pails - piles


----------



## Zowie

piles - slide


----------



## Weirdo890

slide - slime


----------



## Twilley

slime-dimes


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

dimes - denim


----------



## Never2fat4me

denim - medic


----------



## littlefairywren

medic - media


----------



## nitewriter

Media - amend


----------



## littlefairywren

amend - mends


----------



## Never2fat4me

mends - spend


----------



## littlefairywren

spend - sends


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

sends - nodes


----------



## littlefairywren

nodes - snore


----------



## Adamantoise

snore - snort


----------



## littlefairywren

snort - sworn


----------



## nitewriter

sworn - worms


----------



## littlefairywren

worms - worst


----------



## Adamantoise

worst - storm


----------



## littlefairywren

storm - metro


----------



## swamptoad

metro - otter


----------



## littlefairywren

otter - wrote


----------



## swamptoad

wrote - towel


----------



## littlefairywren

towel - stole


----------



## swamptoad

stole - store


----------



## littlefairywren

store - rouse


----------



## swamptoad

rouse - sores


----------



## littlefairywren

sores - pores


----------



## Adamantoise

pores - store


----------



## littlefairywren

store - arose


----------



## Adamantoise

arose - prose


----------



## littlefairywren

prose - probe


----------



## Adamantoise

probe - broke


----------



## nitewriter

broke - brook


----------



## littlefairywren

brook - rooks


----------



## nitewriter

rooks - roots :batting: Only her hairdresser knows for sure


----------



## littlefairywren

roots - stool


----------



## nitewriter

stool - stole


----------



## Adamantoise

stole - lones


----------



## nitewriter

lones - scone


----------



## swamptoad

scone - scope


----------



## littlefairywren

scope - opens


----------



## Adamantoise

nodes - domes


----------



## swamptoad

domes - moods


----------



## Never2fat4me

moods - Moors (or, for Seinfeld fans, it could be the Moops)


----------



## littlefairywren

moors - roams


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

roams - soars


----------



## nitewriter

soars -roads


----------



## Adamantoise

roads - toads


----------



## CastingPearls

toads - toast


----------



## nitewriter

toast - state


----------



## CastingPearls

state -stats


----------



## Adamantoise

stats - stabs


----------



## littlefairywren

stabs - basks


----------



## CastingPearls

basks - bases


----------



## littlefairywren

bases - beans

Hello CastingPearls...I love seeing more girlies in here, welcome


----------



## CastingPearls

beans -bears


----------



## littlefairywren

bears - beads


----------



## CastingPearls

beads - heads


----------



## littlefairywren

heads - leads


----------



## CastingPearls

leads - lands


----------



## littlefairywren

lands - darns


----------



## CastingPearls

darns - damns


----------



## littlefairywren

damns - dames


----------



## CastingPearls

dames - games


----------



## littlefairywren

games - gleam


----------



## CastingPearls

gleam - meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - leaks


----------



## CastingPearls

leaks - least


----------



## littlefairywren

least - feast (of chocolate) :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

feast - yeast

mmmmm chocolate!


----------



## littlefairywren

yeast - years


----------



## Adamantoise

years - teary


----------



## littlefairywren

teary - weary


----------



## CastingPearls

weary - early


----------



## Adamantoise

early - large


----------



## CastingPearls

large - gears


----------



## Adamantoise

gears - stare


----------



## CastingPearls

stare - taste


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

taste-saute


----------



## CastingPearls

saute - tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease -lease


----------



## CastingPearls

lease - erase


----------



## Never2fat4me

erase - sears


----------



## CastingPearls

sears - tears


----------



## Adamantoise

tears - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - spark


----------



## nitewriter

spark - prank


----------



## littlefairywren

prank - ranks


----------



## Adamantoise

ranks - stank


----------



## littlefairywren

stank - stark


----------



## nitewriter

stark - stare:shocked:....too much caffiene


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - strap

Stick to tea Charlie :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

strap - parse

Will do. I hear and I obey! Kimberly


----------



## CastingPearls

parce = pareo


----------



## Adamantoise

parse - space


----------



## CastingPearls

Adamantoise said:


> parse - space


space - paced


----------



## Adamantoise

paced = place


----------



## nitewriter

place - lance


----------



## CastingPearls

place - laced


----------



## CastingPearls

nitewriter said:


> place - lance


lance - dance


----------



## Adamantoise

dance - caped


----------



## CastingPearls

caped - caper


----------



## Adamantoise

caper - raced


----------



## CastingPearls

raced - rated


----------



## Adamantoise

rated - trace


----------



## CastingPearls

trace - treat


----------



## Adamantoise

treat - grate


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

grate - tiger


----------



## nitewriter

tiger - timer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

timer-merit...no wait...items


----------



## Adamantoise

items - mates


----------



## nitewriter

mates - stear


----------



## Adamantoise

stear - pears


----------



## CastingPearls

pears - peers


----------



## nitewriter

peers - super


----------



## CastingPearls

super - pulse


----------



## nitewriter

pulse - louse


----------



## CastingPearls

louse - loupe


----------



## nitewriter

loupe - coupe


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

coupe-pouch


----------



## littlefairywren

pouch - punch


----------



## CastingPearls

punch - pouch


----------



## CastingPearls

I can't believe I just did that!!!

punch - lunch


----------



## Adamantoise

lunch - churl


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

churl - hurls


----------



## Adamantoise

hurls - slurs


----------



## littlefairywren

slurs - slugs


----------



## CastingPearls

slugs - sluts


----------



## littlefairywren

sluts - sulks


----------



## CastingPearls

sulks - skull


----------



## littlefairywren

skull - pulls


----------



## MzDeeZyre

pulls - lupus


----------



## Adamantoise

lupus - slurp


----------



## CastingPearls

slurp - purse


----------



## littlefairywren

purse - prose


----------



## CastingPearls

prose - roses


----------



## Never2fat4me

roses - zeros


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

zeros - sores


----------



## CastingPearls

sores - soars


----------



## Adamantoise

soars - stars


----------



## littlefairywren

stars - trash


----------



## Adamantoise

trash - shirt


----------



## KittyKitten

Adamantoise said:


> trash - shirt



shirt-skirt


----------



## littlefairywren

skirt - trick


----------



## Adamantoise

trick - thick


----------



## littlefairywren

thick - think


----------



## CastingPearls

think - thing


----------



## Adamantoise

Thing - Hinge


----------



## CastingPearls

hinge - genie


----------



## littlefairywren

genie - green


----------



## Adamantoise

green - reign


----------



## CastingPearls

reign - feign


----------



## nitewriter

feign - knife


----------



## Never2fat4me

knife - fines


----------



## littlefairywren

fines - spine


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

spine - Spain

- Olé


----------



## Adamantoise

spain - nails


----------



## nitewriter

nails - alias


----------



## littlefairywren

alias - slain


----------



## nitewriter

slain - slant


----------



## littlefairywren

slant - stall


----------



## Adamantoise

stall - calls


----------



## CastingPearls

calls - slack


----------



## nitewriter

slack - clasp


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

clasp - place


----------



## nitewriter

place - plate


----------



## Adamantoise

plate - panel


----------



## littlefairywren

panel - plant


----------



## Adamantoise

plant - paint


----------



## littlefairywren

paint - train


----------



## Never2fat4me

train - brain


----------



## littlefairywren

brain - rains


----------



## Adamantoise

rains - saint


----------



## littlefairywren

saint - slant


----------



## Adamantoise

slant - slate


----------



## CastingPearls

slate - plate


----------



## nitewriter

Plate - latte


----------



## littlefairywren

latte - alert


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

alert - tales


----------



## CastingPearls

tales - tails


----------



## nitewriter

tails - stall


----------



## CastingPearls

stall - stalk


----------



## Adamantoise

stalk - tacks


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> stalk - tacks



In a changing mood I see, Tom....G'd morning folks :happy:

tacks - skate


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> In a changing mood I see, Tom....G'd morning folks :happy:
> 
> tacks - skate



skate - dates

Hello,Kim! I'm trying to find the right avatar...I get in such a pickle when choosing.  :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

dates - dares


----------



## nitewriter

dares - ready.......set ,go!!!!!!


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> dares - ready.......set ,go!!!!!!



ready - rated

Evening,Charlie.


----------



## CastingPearls

rated - dream


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - reams


----------



## CastingPearls

reams - reads


----------



## Adamantoise

reads - dread


----------



## littlefairywren

dread - odder


----------



## Adamantoise

odder - credo


----------



## nitewriter

credo - rodeo


----------



## CastingPearls

rodeo - doors


----------



## Never2fat4me

doors - roads


----------



## nitewriter

roads - prods


----------



## littlefairywren

prods - props


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

props - spoor


----------



## CastingPearls

spoor - pools


----------



## nitewriter

pools - spoof


----------



## Adamantoise

spoof - flops


----------



## nitewriter

flops - sloop


----------



## littlefairywren

sloop - slops


----------



## nitewriter

slops - floss


----------



## littlefairywren

floss - flows


----------



## Never2fat4me

flows - slows


----------



## littlefairywren

slows - plows


----------



## nitewriter

plows - slope


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

slope - elope

- with someone - don't know who yet


----------



## Adamantoise

elope - poled


----------



## littlefairywren

poled - piled


----------



## Nutty

littlefairywren said:


> poled - piled



piled-piles


----------



## nitewriter

piles - spell


----------



## Never2fat4me

spell - pills


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pills-lisps


----------



## CastingPearls

lisps - wisps


----------



## Adamantoise

wisps - wipes


----------



## Nutty

Adamantoise said:


> wisps - wipes



wipes-pipes


----------



## Adamantoise

pipes - piper


----------



## swamptoad

piper - piers


----------



## Nutty

piers-tiers


----------



## swamptoad

tiers - treks


----------



## nitewriter

treks - perks


----------



## littlefairywren

perks - peaks


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

peaks - spoke


----------



## nitewriter

spoke - stoke


----------



## CastingPearls

stoke - steak


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> stoke - steak



steak-snake


----------



## CastingPearls

snake - snare


----------



## Adamantoise

snare - learn


----------



## CastingPearls

learn - clear


----------



## nitewriter

clear - react


----------



## CastingPearls

react - tread


----------



## MzDeeZyre

tread - dread


----------



## Adamantoise

MzDeeZyre said:


> tread - dread



Dread - Adore

Hi Mz Dee.


----------



## CastingPearls

adore - drone


----------



## MzDeeZyre

drone - toned

Hi Adamantoise!


----------



## CastingPearls

toned - notes


----------



## nitewriter

notes - poets


----------



## littlefairywren

poets - stoke


----------



## nitewriter

stoke - kotex


----------



## swamptoad

kotex - toxen


----------



## MzDeeZyre

toxen - detox


----------



## nitewriter

detox - dotes


----------



## littlefairywren

dotes - stone


----------



## Adamantoise

stone - omens


----------



## isamarie69

omens semen

Sorry but it fit :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

semen - mensa ......smart sperm you got there!


----------



## littlefairywren

mensa - meant


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

meant - teams


----------



## swamptoad

teams - meets


----------



## Never2fat4me

meets - steep


----------



## swamptoad

steep - pelts


----------



## nitewriter

pelts - split


----------



## Adamantoise

split - spite


----------



## isamarie69

spite spire


----------



## Adamantoise

spire - ripen


----------



## isamarie69

ripen print


----------



## nitewriter

print -pints


----------



## isamarie69

pints spins


----------



## Adamantoise

spins - spine


----------



## isamarie69

spine rines

LOL I'm just gonna play these games all day


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> spine rines
> 
> LOL I'm just gonna play these games all day





Rines - Runes


----------



## isamarie69

runes dunes


----------



## Adamantoise

dunes - duels


----------



## isamarie69

duels lades


----------



## Adamantoise

lades - dames


----------



## littlefairywren

dames - makes


----------



## J_Underscore

littlefairywren said:


> dames - makes



makes - leaks


----------



## Adamantoise

leaks - pales


----------



## littlefairywren

pales - slaps


----------



## J_Underscore

slaps - glass


----------



## Adamantoise

glass - gases


----------



## swamptoad

gases - stags


----------



## Adamantoise

stags - stars


----------



## swamptoad

stars - start


----------



## littlefairywren

start - rants


----------



## swamptoad

rants - rents


----------



## nitewriter

rents - scent


----------



## littlefairywren

scent - tents


----------



## swamptoad

tents - stunt


----------



## littlefairywren

stunt - nutty


----------



## swamptoad

nutty - putty


----------



## nitewriter

putty - petty


----------



## littlefairywren

petty - typer


----------



## swamptoad

typer - pervy :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

pervy (lol) - prove


----------



## fat hiker

prove - roped


----------



## nitewriter

roped - drops


----------



## littlefairywren

drops - romps


----------



## swamptoad

romps - spore


----------



## littlefairywren

spore - spoke


----------



## swamptoad

spoke - copes


----------



## littlefairywren

copes - corps


----------



## swamptoad

corps - scope


----------



## littlefairywren

scope - space


----------



## Zowie

space - spice


----------



## littlefairywren

spice - price


----------



## MzDeeZyre

price - creep


----------



## nitewriter

creep - creel


----------



## fat hiker

creel - leers


----------



## littlefairywren

leers - peers


----------



## nitewriter

peers - repel


----------



## littlefairywren

repel- sleep


----------



## nitewriter

sleep - pleas


----------



## littlefairywren

pleas - lamps


----------



## Never2fat4me

lamps - stamp


----------



## nitewriter

stamp - spate


----------



## Weirdo890

spate - spade


----------



## littlefairywren

spade - speed


----------



## nitewriter

speed - seeds


----------



## littlefairywren

seeds - deeds


----------



## Weirdo890

deeds - heeds


----------



## littlefairywren

heeds - sheep


----------



## fat hiker

littlefairywren said:


> heeds - sheep



sheep - peels


----------



## Slamaga

peels - slope


----------



## isamarie69

slope sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

sleep - steep


----------



## MzDeeZyre

steep - pelts


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

pelts - pleat


----------



## Adamantoise

pleat - apple


----------



## Slamaga

apple - maple


----------



## littlefairywren

maple - lapel


----------



## Never2fat4me

lapel - pleas


----------



## nitewriter

pleas - lease


----------



## littlefairywren

lease - stale


----------



## pdesil071189

stale - stole


----------



## littlefairywren

stole - soles


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

soles - seals


----------



## nitewriter

seals - stale


----------



## Adamantoise

stale - bales


----------



## Slamaga

bales - tales


----------



## littlefairywren

tales - leash


----------



## Adamantoise

leash - hails


----------



## littlefairywren

hails - snail


----------



## Slamaga

snail - fails


----------



## CastingPearls

fails - lifts


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

lifts-flirt

yes, yes i am...


----------



## J_Underscore

bobbleheaddoll said:


> lifts-flirt
> 
> yes, yes i am...



flirt - twirl


----------



## MzDeeZyre

twirl - whirl


----------



## littlefairywren

whirl - whorl


----------



## nitewriter

whorl - whole


----------



## littlefairywren

whole - holes


----------



## Never2fat4me

holes - shoal


----------



## littlefairywren

shoal - shale


----------



## J_Underscore

shale - whale

btw OMG I can't believe littlefairywren did whirl - whorl, never would've got that lol


----------



## littlefairywren

lol, thank you....I think 

whale - welsh


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

welsh - whelk


----------



## isamarie69

whelk wheel


----------



## Adamantoise

wheel - heels


----------



## isamarie69

heels leash


----------



## littlefairywren

leash - clash


----------



## isamarie69

clash chaps


----------



## littlefairywren

chaps - chase


----------



## Adamantoise

chase - shade


----------



## littlefairywren

shade - dales


----------



## Adamantoise

dales - salad


----------



## littlefairywren

salad - lauds


----------



## Slamaga

slaud - lands


----------



## littlefairywren

lands - gland


----------



## Never2fat4me

gland - bland


----------



## littlefairywren

bland - blade


----------



## Adamantoise

blade - label


----------



## littlefairywren

label - fable


----------



## Adamantoise

fable - cable


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cable - bleak


----------



## nitewriter

bleak - flake


----------



## Adamantoise

flake - flame


----------



## littlefairywren

flame - males :wubu:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

males-smell


----------



## littlefairywren

Hahaha, I love it bobble!

smell - fells


----------



## isamarie69

fells leafs (no im not dumb i do not mean leaves lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

leafs - feels


----------



## Never2fat4me

feels - sleep


----------



## isamarie69

sleep pales


----------



## nitewriter

pales - spiel


----------



## littlefairywren

spiel - spike


----------



## isamarie69

spike speak


----------



## littlefairywren

speak - keeps


----------



## isamarie69

keeps peeps. mmm Now they have chocolate covered peeps lol.


----------



## littlefairywren

Chocolate covered anything is good in my book!

peeps - peers


----------



## nitewriter

Chocolate covered Book!...must be hard to read, digest yes read no, Hi Kimberley 

peers - spear


----------



## littlefairywren

nitewriter said:


> Chocolate covered Book!...must be hard to read, digest yes read no, Hi Kimberley
> 
> peers - spear



LOL, ok so maybe not a book  Hiya Charlie!!

spear - reads


----------



## CastingPearls

reads - reeds


----------



## Never2fat4me

reeds - dress


----------



## isamarie69

dress seder


----------



## nitewriter

seder - seedy


----------



## littlefairywren

seedy - needy


----------



## Adamantoise

needy - nerdy


----------



## littlefairywren

nerdy - dryer


----------



## Adamantoise

dryer - ready


----------



## littlefairywren

ready - reads


----------



## Adamantoise

reads - scare


----------



## littlefairywren

scare - scrap


----------



## Adamantoise

scrap - traps


----------



## nitewriter

traps - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - pairs


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

pairs-raspy


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

raspy-years


----------



## Adamantoise

years - gears


----------



## littlefairywren

gears - regal


----------



## nitewriter

regal - graze


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> regal - graze



graze - eager

Hi Charlie.


----------



## isamarie69

eager great


----------



## Never2fat4me

great - tiger

(And Adamtoise: love the Anime in your signature! Where did you find it? got more like it? - Chris)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tiger - reign


----------



## CastingPearls

reign - grain


----------



## nitewriter

grain - bairn


----------



## MzDeeZyre

bairn - braid


----------



## Adamantoise

braid - bride

Never2fat4me-it's quite difficult to track the artist. His name's Kaneda,but he hasn't got a website that I know of.


----------



## littlefairywren

bride - pride


----------



## Nutty

pride-slide


----------



## Adamantoise

slide - edits


----------



## CastingPearls

edits - edict


----------



## Adamantoise

edict - diced


----------



## MzDeeZyre

diced - sided


----------



## Adamantoise

sided - bided


----------



## MzDeeZyre

bided - bidet


----------



## Nutty

bidet-biget


----------



## MzDeeZyre

biget - tibet


----------



## CastingPearls

tibet - title


----------



## Adamantoise

title - tiles


----------



## CastingPearls

tiles - miles


----------



## nitewriter

miles -slice


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> miles -slice



Ouch. >_o

Slice - Laces


----------



## CastingPearls

laces - paces


----------



## Adamantoise

paces - spade


----------



## isamarie69

spade dates. 


Pondering I wonder what those are


----------



## Never2fat4me

dates - dales


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

dales - easel


----------



## CastingPearls

easel - eases


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> easel - eases



eases-erase


----------



## Adamantoise

erase - raise


----------



## CastingPearls

raise - sears


----------



## Adamantoise

sears - bears


----------



## CastingPearls

bears - beans


----------



## Adamantoise

beans - abase


----------



## CastingPearls

abase - abuse


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> abase - abuse



abuse-moose


----------



## littlefairywren

Nutty said:


> abuse-moose



LOL, how do you get a moose out of abuse? 

abuse - based


----------



## Nutty

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, how do you get a moose out of abuse?
> 
> abuse - based



i thought it rhymed :blush:

based-faced


----------



## Adamantoise

Nutty said:


> i thought it rhymed :blush:
> 
> based-faced



No...it's okay. Just take the last word posted and change one letter. You are allowed to rearrange the letters as you see fit,but you may only change one.

Par Example:

Ba*s*ed - Ba*r*ed

Ah!


----------



## littlefairywren

Nutty said:


> i thought it rhymed :blush:
> 
> based-faced



Now I feel like a meanie....sorry sweet, I didn't realise you were new to the word threads. I gotta slow down I guess. 

bared - fared


----------



## Adamantoise

fared - raged

Hell,I need a drink.


----------



## littlefairywren

raged - caged

Oooh, and what would be your drink of choice?


----------



## Adamantoise

Caged - Paged

Probably fresh orange juice at the moment-I'm trying to cut down on soft drinks. I only drink diet soft drinks anyway...


----------



## CastingPearls

paged - paved

(a filthy bombay sapphire martini, bone dry, straight up, three olives, thanks)


----------



## littlefairywren

paved - vapid

I am partial to a Black Russian....if I ever drink.


----------



## CastingPearls

vapid - divas


----------



## littlefairywren

divas - saved


----------



## Adamantoise

saved - dives


----------



## CastingPearls

dives - hives


----------



## Adamantoise

hives - chive


----------



## littlefairywren

chive - chide


----------



## CastingPearls

chide - child


----------



## Adamantoise

child - liche


----------



## CastingPearls

liche - chili


----------



## isamarie69

chili child


Pearls i love your new pic, you just look beautiful.


----------



## littlefairywren

child - lucid


----------



## CastingPearls

lucid - dulce


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

dulce - dulse 

(which I did once try  )
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palmaria_palmata


----------



## CastingPearls

dulse - pulse

(and I'd rather try dulse than durian)


----------



## Never2fat4me

pulse - slurp


----------



## MzDeeZyre

slurp - lurks


----------



## CastingPearls

lurks - lucks


----------



## MzDeeZyre

lucks - cluck


----------



## CastingPearls

cluck - clunk


----------



## MzDeeZyre

clunk - lunch


----------



## CastingPearls

lunch - hunch


----------



## littlefairywren

hunch - hutch


----------



## CastingPearls

hutch - butch


----------



## littlefairywren

butch - chute


----------



## CastingPearls

chute - chest


----------



## littlefairywren

chest - sheet


----------



## Nutty

littlefairywren said:


> chest - sheet



sheet-fleet


----------



## CastingPearls

fleet - sleet


----------



## littlefairywren

sleet - steep


----------



## CastingPearls

steep - steel


----------



## littlefairywren

steel - leeks


----------



## CastingPearls

leeks - peeks


----------



## littlefairywren

peeks - speak


----------



## fat hiker

speak - parks


----------



## littlefairywren

parks - scrap


----------



## MzDeeZyre

scrap - raspy


----------



## littlefairywren

raspy - years


----------



## Weirdo890

years - fears


----------



## CastingPearls

fears - farce


----------



## Weirdo890

farce - cares


----------



## MzDeeZyre

cares - scars


----------



## Weirdo890

scars - scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - recap


----------



## CastingPearls

recap - parse


----------



## Adamantoise

parse - paves


----------



## CastingPearls

paves - saves


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> paves - saves



saves-waves


----------



## CastingPearls

waves - wakes


----------



## Adamantoise

wakes - awake


----------



## Nutty

awake-shake


----------



## nitewriter

shake - shape


----------



## littlefairywren

shape - share


----------



## CastingPearls

share - shave


----------



## littlefairywren

shave - raves


----------



## Nutty

littlefairywren said:


> shave - raves



raves-rains


----------



## nitewriter

rains - stain


----------



## CastingPearls

stain - train


----------



## MzDeeZyre

train - drain


----------



## littlefairywren

drain - grand


----------



## Never2fat4me

grand - drags


----------



## littlefairywren

drags - rages


----------



## MzDeeZyre

rages - great


----------



## CastingPearls

great - eater


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

eater - rates


----------



## CastingPearls

rates - store


----------



## MzDeeZyre

store - totes


----------



## CastingPearls

totes - totem


----------



## MzDeeZyre

totem - motel


----------



## CastingPearls

motel - motes


----------



## Adamantoise

motes - store


----------



## MzDeeZyre

store - stork


----------



## nitewriter

stork - sport


----------



## MzDeeZyre

sport - tarps


----------



## swamptoad

tarps - spurt


----------



## CastingPearls

spurt - sport


----------



## swamptoad

sport - trots


----------



## MzDeeZyre

trots - snort


----------



## CastingPearls

snort - snore


----------



## littlefairywren

snore - score


----------



## swamptoad

score - crosss


----------



## littlefairywren

cross - crops


----------



## swamptoad

crops - prose


----------



## nitewriter

prose - spire


----------



## littlefairywren

spire - ripen


----------



## CastingPearls

ripen - penis

Hello there!


----------



## littlefairywren

Oh, now I am awake 

penis - snips


----------



## Adamantoise

snips - ships


----------



## CastingPearls

ships - skips


----------



## littlefairywren

skips - picks


----------



## CastingPearls

picks - kicks


----------



## Adamantoise

kicks - licks


----------



## CastingPearls

licks - click


----------



## Adamantoise

click - cluck


----------



## CastingPearls

cluck - clunk


----------



## rellis10

Clunk - Flunk


----------



## CastingPearls

pluck - lucky


----------



## nitewriter

lucky -clunk


----------



## littlefairywren

clunk - uncle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

uncle-lunch :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

lunch - lurch


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

lurch - hurls


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hurls-slush


----------



## CastingPearls

slush - plush


----------



## MzDeeZyre

plush - blush :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

blush:blush: - blues


----------



## CastingPearls

blues - bless


----------



## Adamantoise

bless - bales


----------



## CastingPearls

bales - fable

good evening


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> bales - fable
> 
> good evening



fable - sable

Evening,Elaine.


----------



## CastingPearls

sable - sabre


----------



## Adamantoise

sabre - brace


----------



## CastingPearls

brace - bears


----------



## Adamantoise

bears - beats


----------



## CastingPearls

beats - stabs


----------



## Adamantoise

Stabs - Brats


----------



## CastingPearls

brats - stars


----------



## littlefairywren

stars - stark


----------



## CastingPearls

stark - track


----------



## littlefairywren

track - carts


----------



## CastingPearls

carts - stark


----------



## Adamantoise

stark - start


----------



## CastingPearls

start - stats

(sorry re the duplication upthread)


----------



## nitewriter

stats - seats


----------



## littlefairywren

seats - steal


----------



## CastingPearls

steal - later


----------



## littlefairywren

later - altar


----------



## CastingPearls

altar - alter


----------



## littlefairywren

alter - least


----------



## CastingPearls

least - lease


----------



## littlefairywren

lease - leers


----------



## CastingPearls

leers - sleep


----------



## Never2fat4me

sleep - peals


----------



## littlefairywren

peals - leapt


----------



## CastingPearls

leapt - pearl


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

pearl  - reaps (wonders what pearl would reap)


----------



## CastingPearls

You have NO IDEA!!! 

reaps - press


----------



## rellis10

Press - Cress (urgh, green stuff )


----------



## CastingPearls

cress - tress


----------



## nitewriter

tress - tries


----------



## CastingPearls

tries - cries


----------



## nitewriter

cries - crisp


----------



## CastingPearls

crisp - picks


----------



## nitewriter

picks - skips


----------



## CastingPearls

skips - skipe (a bird)


----------



## littlefairywren

skipe - pipes


----------



## CastingPearls

pipes - popes


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> pipes - popes



popes-poops (yeah I went there )


----------



## CastingPearls

poops - scoop

Good evening, dependable Nutman.


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> poops - scoop
> 
> Good evening, dependable Nutman.



good evening Mrs. Pearl 

scoop-loops


----------



## CastingPearls

loops - stool

That's Mz. Pearl to you, sonnyboy.


----------



## Nutty

Good evening Mz. Pearl!

stool-drool


----------



## CastingPearls

drool - droll


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> drool - droll



droll-troll


----------



## CastingPearls

troll - rolls


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> troll - rolls



rolls-holes


----------



## CastingPearls

Nutty said:


> rolls-holes


you changed too many letters--try again


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> you changed too many letters--try again



dang

rolls-tolls


----------



## CastingPearls

tolls - bolls (of cotton)


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> tolls - bolls (of cotton)



bolls-boils


----------



## CastingPearls

boils - foils


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> boils - foils



foils-toils


----------



## CastingPearls

toils - slots


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> toils - slots



slots-shots


----------



## CastingPearls

shots - shoes


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> shots - shoes



shoes-shows


----------



## CastingPearls

shows - shops


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> shows - shops



shops-chops


----------



## CastingPearls

chops - chaps


----------



## isamarie69

chaps shape


----------



## littlefairywren

shape - sharp


----------



## nitewriter

sharp - shear


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

hears-harsh


----------



## Weirdo890

harsh - hears


----------



## CastingPearls

hears - shard


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

shard - drats


----------



## nitewriter

drats - tread


----------



## george83

Darts - Brats


----------



## Adamantoise

george83 said:


> Darts - Brats



Brats - Trams

Hey George!


----------



## CastingPearls

trams - trans

howdy


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> trams - trans
> 
> howdy



trans - stain

Hi Elaine.


----------



## CastingPearls

stain - swain


----------



## Adamantoise

swain - pains


----------



## CastingPearls

pains - snail


----------



## Adamantoise

snail - lanes


----------



## CastingPearls

lanes - laves


----------



## Adamantoise

laves - salvo


----------



## CastingPearls

salvo - salon


----------



## Adamantoise

salon - slain


----------



## CastingPearls

slain - slant


----------



## rellis10

slant - plant


----------



## Adamantoise

plant - plane


----------



## CastingPearls

plane - plead


----------



## nitewriter

plead - delay


----------



## littlefairywren

delay - layer


----------



## CastingPearls

layer - relax


----------



## Weirdo890

relax - realm


----------



## littlefairywren

realm - meals


----------



## george83

Meals - Leads


----------



## MatthewB

leads - peels


----------



## littlefairywren

peels - keels


----------



## MatthewB

keels - kells


----------



## Never2fat4me

peals - slake

(I changed peels to peals as peels involved a two letter change)


----------



## littlefairywren

slake - speak


----------



## nitewriter

speak - pears


----------



## littlefairywren

pears - craps


----------



## Weirdo890

craps - pairs


----------



## nitewriter

pairs - spark


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

spark - prank


----------



## CastingPearls

prank - crank


----------



## Never2fat4me

crank - knack


----------



## littlefairywren

knack - snack :eat2:


----------



## isamarie69

snack cakes


----------



## littlefairywren

cakes - stake


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

stake - stave


----------



## CastingPearls

stave - saves


----------



## Adamantoise

saves - sales


----------



## CastingPearls

sales - lease


----------



## Adamantoise

lease - steal


----------



## CastingPearls

steal - steel


----------



## isamarie69

steel tales


----------



## Adamantoise

Tales - Plate


----------



## isamarie69

plate table


----------



## Adamantoise

table - blade


----------



## isamarie69

blade label


----------



## Adamantoise

label - bells


----------



## littlefairywren

bells - spell


----------



## Adamantoise

Spell - Pulls

Speaking of spells,I feel myself falling under the spell of sleep...see ya later,Kim and Isa!


----------



## CastingPearls

pulls - pulse


----------



## littlefairywren

pulse - slump


----------



## CastingPearls

slump - stump


----------



## nitewriter

stump - stamp


----------



## CastingPearls

stamp - tramp


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

tramp - remap


----------



## CastingPearls

remap - pares


----------



## nitewriter

pares - piers


----------



## littlefairywren

piers - press


----------



## CastingPearls

press - dress


----------



## Never2fat4me

dress - dross


----------



## littlefairywren

dross - roads


----------



## CastingPearls

roads - toads


----------



## nitewriter

toads - adios


----------



## CastingPearls

adios - sodas


----------



## nitewriter

sodas - lasso


----------



## CastingPearls

lasso - solar


----------



## nitewriter

solar - roast


----------



## CastingPearls

roast - stoma


----------



## nitewriter

stoma - moist


----------



## CastingPearls

moist - misty


----------



## MzDeeZyre

misty - minty


----------



## nitewriter

minty - tinny


----------



## littlefairywren

tinny - nifty


----------



## MzDeeZyre

nifty - fifty


----------



## swamptoad

fifty - fifth


----------



## MzDeeZyre

fifth - filth


----------



## swamptoad

filth - lifts


----------



## MzDeeZyre

lifts - gifts


----------



## swamptoad

gifts - fists


----------



## MzDeeZyre

fists - mists


----------



## swamptoad

mists - stems


----------



## littlefairywren

stems - meats


----------



## swamptoad

times - melts


----------



## MzDeeZyre

melts - malts :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad

malts - talks


----------



## MzDeeZyre

talks - tales


----------



## nitewriter

tales - latte


----------



## Weirdo890

latte - matte


----------



## nitewriter

matte - steam


----------



## littlefairywren

steam - temps


----------



## MzDeeZyre

temps - stump


----------



## nitewriter

stump - strum


----------



## littlefairywren

strum - trump


----------



## nitewriter

trump - tumor


----------



## littlefairywren

tumor - muter


----------



## nitewriter

muter -cuter


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

cuter - cater


----------



## Adamantoise

cater - races


----------



## nitewriter

races - crest


----------



## littlefairywren

crest - crust


----------



## nitewriter

crust - roust


----------



## littlefairywren

roust - trust


----------



## Adamantoise

trust - burst


----------



## nitewriter

burst - bursa


----------



## Adamantoise

bursa - abuse


----------



## nitewriter

abuse - abuts


----------



## littlefairywren

abuts - busts


----------



## Adamantoise

busts - tubes


----------



## littlefairywren

tubes - beats


----------



## nitewriter

beats - tears


----------



## Adamantoise

tears - tames


----------



## nitewriter

tames -stamp


----------



## littlefairywren

stamp - palms


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

palms-small


----------



## littlefairywren

small - lambs


----------



## Weirdo890

lambs - malls


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

malls - llama


----------



## nitewriter

llama - small


----------



## MzDeeZyre

small - lambs


----------



## Adamantoise

lambs - palms


----------



## Nutty

palms-psalm


----------



## Weirdo890

psalm - pales


----------



## Adamantoise

pales - shape


----------



## nitewriter

shape - peach


----------



## Adamantoise

peach - capes


----------



## CastingPearls

capes - scare


----------



## Weirdo890

scare - hares


----------



## littlefairywren

hares - shore


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

shore - roses (for the ladies)


----------



## nitewriter

Roses - Dress


----------



## littlefairywren

dress - reads


----------



## Adamantoise

reads - races


----------



## littlefairywren

races - caper


----------



## Adamantoise

caper - paler


----------



## CastingPearls

paler -pales


----------



## nitewriter

pales - lapel


----------



## CastingPearls

lapel - ladle


----------



## nitewriter

ladle - delay


----------



## CastingPearls

delay - relay


----------



## nitewriter

relay - ariel


----------



## Adamantoise

ariel = flare


----------



## CastingPearls

ariel - aries


----------



## littlefairywren

aries - cries


----------



## Weirdo890

cries - fries


----------



## littlefairywren

fries - fairs


----------



## Adamantoise

fairs - fairy


----------



## littlefairywren

fairy - hairy


----------



## Never2fat4me

fairy - flair


----------



## Adamantoise

flair - rifle


----------



## littlefairywren

No way, lol! 

rifle - flirt


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> No way, lol!
> 
> rifle - flirt



flirt - trial


----------



## littlefairywren

trial - liars


----------



## Adamantoise

liars - aisle


----------



## littlefairywren

aisle - slate


----------



## Adamantoise

slate - alert


----------



## isamarie69

alert trail


----------



## Never2fat4me

alert - paler


----------



## littlefairywren

paler - grape


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

grape - range


----------



## nitewriter

range - genre


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> range - genre



genre - genes

'evening,sir.


----------



## nitewriter

genes - edges


----------



## littlefairywren

edges - hedge


----------



## isamarie69

hedge greed


----------



## littlefairywren

greed - grade


----------



## isamarie69

grade drape


----------



## littlefairywren

drape - pride


----------



## nitewriter

pride - bride


----------



## littlefairywren

bride - braid


----------



## Adamantoise

braid - brand


----------



## CastingPearls

brand - brain


----------



## littlefairywren

brain - rains


----------



## CastingPearls

rains - snare


----------



## Adamantoise

Snare - Gears


----------



## CastingPearls

gears - fears


----------



## littlefairywren

fears - hears


----------



## Adamantoise

hears - shade

Oh crud...the summer has returned. I need the shade!


----------



## littlefairywren

shade - sheds


----------



## CastingPearls

sheds - seeds


----------



## littlefairywren

seeds - sleds


----------



## Adamantoise

sleds - deals


----------



## littlefairywren

deals - slake


----------



## CastingPearls

slake - slave


----------



## nitewriter

slave - valve


----------



## littlefairywren

valve - value


----------



## Never2fat4me

value - alive


----------



## nitewriter

alive - avail


----------



## littlefairywren

avail - rival


----------



## nitewriter

rival - viral


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

viral - laver


----------



## littlefairywren

laver - revel


----------



## Adamantoise

revel - rebel


----------



## littlefairywren

rebel - beers


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> rebel -* beers*



Oh god,yes please. LOL.

Beers - Robes


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Oh god,yes please. LOL.
> 
> Beers - Robes



LOL...no worries!

robes - gores


----------



## Adamantoise

Gores - grows


----------



## littlefairywren

grows - works


----------



## Adamantoise

works - sword


----------



## littlefairywren

sword - sworn


----------



## Adamantoise

sworn - worms


----------



## littlefairywren

worms - roams


----------



## CastingPearls

roams - roman


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

roman - moans


----------



## CastingPearls

moans - moons


----------



## Adamantoise

moons - noose


----------



## CastingPearls

noose - norse

hello


----------



## Adamantoise

CastingPearls said:


> noose - norse
> 
> hello



Norse - Snare

Ah! Bonsoir! :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

snare - snore


----------



## Adamantoise

snore - notes


----------



## CastingPearls

notes - nodes


----------



## Adamantoise

nodes- domes


----------



## CastingPearls

domes - doves


----------



## Adamantoise

doves - saved


----------



## CastingPearls

saved - salve


----------



## Adamantoise

salve - salvo


----------



## CastingPearls

salvo - voles


----------



## Adamantoise

voles = votes


----------



## CastingPearls

votes - stave


----------



## Adamantoise

stave - steak


----------



## CastingPearls

steak - steam


----------



## Adamantoise

steam - rates


----------



## CastingPearls

rates - rated


----------



## Never2fat4me

rated - darts


----------



## nitewriter

darts - roads


----------



## littlefairywren

roads - toads


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

toads - today


----------



## Adamantoise

today = yodal


----------



## littlefairywren

yodal - loads


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

loads - deals


----------



## nitewriter

deals - ideal


----------



## Adamantoise

ideal - tidal


----------



## littlefairywren

tidal - daily


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

daily - yield


----------



## Adamantoise

yield - delis


----------



## littlefairywren

delis - snide


----------



## Weirdo890

snide - snipe


----------



## littlefairywren

snipe - pints


----------



## Never2fat4me

pints - trips


----------



## littlefairywren

trips - spits (FILTHY habit!)


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

spits - spats


----------



## Weirdo890

spats - scats


----------



## littlefairywren

scats - stack


----------



## nitewriter

stack - tasks


----------



## littlefairywren

tasks - masks


----------



## nitewriter

masks - casks.....make mine Rum


----------



## littlefairywren

casks - cakes


----------



## Adamantoise

cakes - maces


----------



## isamarie69

maces scams


----------



## Adamantoise

scams - scram


----------



## isamarie69

scram charm


----------



## littlefairywren

charm - harms


----------



## isamarie69

harms smash


----------



## Never2fat4me

smash - ashes


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

ashes - hears


----------



## nitewriter

hears - erase


----------



## littlefairywren

erase - bares


----------



## Never2fat4me

bares (like that one here with all the SSBBW about! ) - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - spark


----------



## rellis10

Spark - Spork


----------



## Tiguan

rellis10 said:


> Spark - Spork



Spork - Stork


----------



## rellis10

Stork - Store


----------



## littlefairywren

store - ropes


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

ropes - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - paste


----------



## rellis10

paste - taste


----------



## littlefairywren

taste - haste


----------



## isamarie69

haste state


----------



## littlefairywren

state - sates


----------



## isamarie69

sates paste


----------



## littlefairywren

paste - peaks


----------



## nitewriter

peaks - steak


----------



## littlefairywren

steak - stark


----------



## rellis10

Stark - Stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare - start


----------



## littlefairywren

start - straw


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

straw - watts


----------



## nitewriter

watts - waste


----------



## littlefairywren

waste - tease


----------



## isamarie69

tease steep


----------



## Never2fat4me

steep - Terps (University of Maryland is not far from me)


----------



## isamarie69

Terps perks


----------



## littlefairywren

perks - pears


----------



## Weirdo890

pears - shear


----------



## BigFriendlyDave

shear - reams


----------



## Weirdo890

reams - beams


----------



## nitewriter

beams - smear


----------



## rellis10

Smear - Spear


----------



## littlefairywren

spear - gears


----------



## nitewriter

gears - grade


----------



## littlefairywren

grade - drags


----------



## isamarie69

drags grass


----------



## littlefairywren

grass - grasp


----------



## isamarie69

grasp spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - hears


----------



## littlefairywren

hears - harps


----------



## nitewriter

harps - pairs


----------



## littlefairywren

pairs - rains


----------



## Never2fat4me

rains - snark


----------



## littlefairywren

snark - prank


----------



## nitewriter

prank - prawn


----------



## isamarie69

prawn warps


----------



## swamptoad

warps - spars


----------



## isamarie69

spars press


----------



## Adamantoise

Press - Super


----------



## isamarie69

super truse


----------



## littlefairywren

truse - users


----------



## Weirdo890

users - purse


----------



## nitewriter

purse - surge


----------



## Weirdo890

surge - sarge


----------



## littlefairywren

sarge - grade


----------



## Never2fat4me

grade - dirge


----------



## littlefairywren

dirge - grind


----------



## nitewriter

grind - drink


----------



## littlefairywren

drink - rinks


----------



## nitewriter

rinks - stink


----------



## isamarie69

stink stain


----------



## nitewriter

stain - train


----------



## CastingPearls

train - trans


----------



## isamarie69

trans straw


----------



## CastingPearls

straw - stray


----------



## nitewriter

stray - spray


----------



## CastingPearls

spray - splay


----------



## littlefairywren

splay - plans


----------



## CastingPearls

plans - plant


----------



## littlefairywren

plant - pants


----------



## CastingPearls

pants - pansy


----------



## littlefairywren

pansy - spank


----------



## Adamantoise

spank - pains


----------



## littlefairywren

pains - snail


----------



## CastingPearls

snail - lines


----------



## Adamantoise

lines - pines


----------



## littlefairywren

pines - fines


----------



## CastingPearls

fines - seine


----------



## littlefairywren

seine - niece


----------



## nitewriter

niece - scene


----------



## CastingPearls

scene - scone


----------



## Never2fat4me

scone - noses


----------



## rellis10

noses - roses


----------



## nitewriter

roses - prose


----------



## littlefairywren

prose - spoke


----------



## Weirdo890

spoke - poker


----------



## littlefairywren

poker - joker


----------



## CastingPearls

joker - broke


----------



## nitewriter

broke - brook


----------



## littlefairywren

brook - robot


----------



## isamarie69

Robot. Boost


----------



## littlefairywren

boost - stoop


----------



## nitewriter

stoop - stood


----------



## Adamantoise

stood - toads


----------



## nitewriter

toads - autos


----------



## Never2fat4me

autos - toast


----------



## nitewriter

toast - coast


----------



## littlefairywren

coast - stack


----------



## nitewriter

stack - stalk


----------



## isamarie69

stalk blast


----------



## nitewriter

blast - baste


----------



## isamarie69

baste stale


----------



## Adamantoise

Stale - laces


----------



## isamarie69

laces scald


----------



## Adamantoise

Scald - Scale


----------



## CastingPearls

scale - shale


----------



## Adamantoise

shale - ashes


----------



## CastingPearls

ashes - ashen


----------



## Adamantoise

ashen - shine


----------



## CastingPearls

shine - shiny


----------



## isamarie69

shiny hints


----------



## Adamantoise

hints - smith


----------



## isamarie69

smith myths


----------



## CastingPearls

ignore just ignore


----------



## Adamantoise

myths - hymns


----------



## isamarie69

hymns hymen


----------



## CastingPearls

hymen - Yemen


----------



## littlefairywren

yemen - meany


----------



## CastingPearls

meany - yearn


----------



## Adamantoise

yearn - learn


----------



## CastingPearls

learn - glean


----------



## Adamantoise

glean - algae


----------



## CastingPearls

algae - glade


----------



## Adamantoise

glade - grade


----------



## CastingPearls

grade - grave


----------



## Adamantoise

Grave - Raven


----------



## CastingPearls

raven - haven


----------



## littlefairywren

haven - shave


----------



## nitewriter

shave - heave


----------



## littlefairywren

heave - evade


----------



## nitewriter

evade - raved


----------



## isamarie69

raved drove


----------



## littlefairywren

drove - doves


----------



## Adamantoise

doves - saved


----------



## littlefairywren

saved - paved


----------



## Adamantoise

paved - paced


----------



## isamarie69

paced place


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> paced place



place - scalp

Yay-hello! :bow: :happy:


----------



## isamarie69

Adamantoise said:


> place - scalp
> 
> Yay-hello! :bow: :happy:



Hiya hotty 


scalp space


----------



## Adamantoise

space - Caper


----------



## isamarie69

caper cramp


----------



## Adamantoise

cramp - camps


----------



## isamarie69

camps smack


----------



## littlefairywren

smack - crams


----------



## isamarie69

crams swarm


----------



## littlefairywren

swarm - smart


----------



## isamarie69

smart trims


----------



## littlefairywren

trims - mirth


----------



## nitewriter

mirth -girth


----------



## Weirdo890

mirth - grits


----------



## Adamantoise

grits - rites


----------



## Weirdo890

rites - rates


----------



## Adamantoise

Weirdo890 said:


> rites - rates



rates - slate

How are you?


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - stall


----------



## nitewriter

stall - least


----------



## littlefairywren

least - leash


----------



## nitewriter

leash - shell


----------



## littlefairywren

shell - spell


----------



## nitewriter

spell - shlep


----------



## Weirdo890

shlep - leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - pelts


----------



## Adamantoise

pelts - plate


----------



## littlefairywren

plate - later


----------



## nitewriter

later - laser


----------



## littlefairywren

laser - scare


----------



## rellis10

Scare - Racer


----------



## littlefairywren

racer - caper


----------



## nitewriter

caper - taper


----------



## littlefairywren

taper - traps


----------



## Weirdo890

traps - carps


----------



## littlefairywren

carps - spark


----------



## Never2fat4me

spark - craps


----------



## isamarie69

craps caper


----------



## littlefairywren

caper - perch


----------



## Weirdo890

perch - parch


----------



## Adamantoise

parch - chair


----------



## nitewriter

Chair - reach


----------



## littlefairywren

reach - chart


----------



## nitewriter

chart - earth


----------



## littlefairywren

earth - wrath


----------



## Adamantoise

wrath - thaws


----------



## littlefairywren

thaws - waste


----------



## isamarie69

waste sweet


----------



## littlefairywren

sweet - sweep


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweep - Spews


----------



## littlefairywren

spews - wasps


----------



## Adamantoise

wasps - spawn


----------



## nitewriter

wasps - wraps


----------



## Adamantoise

Wraps - Spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - prays


----------



## Adamantoise

prays - yards

Gotta Go!!!  :bow:


----------



## Never2fat4me

yards - dares


----------



## nitewriter

dares - drape


----------



## Adamantoise

drape - pride


----------



## littlefairywren

pride - rides


----------



## nitewriter

rides - raids


----------



## Weirdo890

raids - dares


----------



## nitewriter

dares - tread


----------



## littlefairywren

tread - reads


----------



## Adamantoise

reads - dread


----------



## swamptoad

dread - ready


----------



## littlefairywren

ready - drays


----------



## nitewriter

drays - stray


----------



## littlefairywren

stray - traps


----------



## nitewriter

traps - strop


----------



## littlefairywren

strop - troop


----------



## rellis10

troop - stoop


----------



## littlefairywren

stoop - loops


----------



## Adamantoise

loops - slope


----------



## isamarie69

slope plows


----------



## nitewriter

plows - slows


----------



## littlefairywren

slows - stows


----------



## Never2fat4me

stows - snows


----------



## littlefairywren

snows - swans


----------



## Adamantoise

swans - wands


----------



## nitewriter

wands - hands


----------



## Never2fat4me

hands - Shane


----------



## littlefairywren

Shane - snare


----------



## isamarie69

snare raise


----------



## littlefairywren

raise - rains


----------



## nitewriter

rains - brain


----------



## Adamantoise

brain - rabid


----------



## CastingPearls

rabid - diary


----------



## Adamantoise

diary - aider


----------



## CastingPearls

aider - alder


----------



## littlefairywren

alder - deals


----------



## Adamantoise

deals - laces


----------



## CastingPearls

laces - seals


----------



## nitewriter

seals - lease


----------



## Adamantoise

lease - steal


----------



## CastingPearls

steal - stall


----------



## nitewriter

stall - blast


----------



## CastingPearls

blast - stabs


----------



## nitewriter

stabs - brass


----------



## CastingPearls

brass - crass


----------



## Adamantoise

crass - races


----------



## nitewriter

races - space


----------



## littlefairywren

space - spare


----------



## Never2fat4me

spare - wraps


----------



## isamarie69

wraps spark


----------



## littlefairywren

spark - parts


----------



## Adamantoise

parts - trash


----------



## nitewriter

trash - crash


----------



## Adamantoise

crash - cares


----------



## nitewriter

cares - crass


----------



## littlefairywren

crass - scrap


----------



## nitewriter

scrap - prays


----------



## littlefairywren

prays - plays


----------



## nitewriter

plays - ploys


----------



## isamarie69

ploys polyp


----------



## nitewriter

polyp - polly


----------



## littlefairywren

polly - folly


----------



## nitewriter

folly - fully


----------



## isamarie69

Fully Filly


----------



## swamptoad

Filly - Silly


----------



## nitewriter

silly - silty


----------



## littlefairywren

silty - Stilt


----------



## Never2fat4me

stilt - wilts


----------



## nitewriter

wilts - whist


----------



## Adamantoise

whist - wrist


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

wrist-trist


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> wrist-trist



trist - shirt

Hi!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

shirt - short

hi tom!


----------



## Adamantoise

short - frost


----------



## nitewriter

frost - roost


----------



## littlefairywren

roost - stoop


----------



## isamarie69

stoop stomp


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> stoop stomp



stomp - tombs

Hello!


----------



## isamarie69

tombs Boats (in honor of the penis thread lol)


Hi. How are you?


----------



## fat hiker

boats toads


----------



## nitewriter

toads - loads


----------



## littlefairywren

loads - dales


----------



## isamarie69

lades blade


----------



## Never2fat4me

blade - bland


----------



## littlefairywren

bland - blank


----------



## isamarie69

blank blink


----------



## nitewriter

blink - brink


----------



## isamarie69

brink brick


----------



## littlefairywren

brick - trick


----------



## nitewriter

trick - track


----------



## Adamantoise

track - actor


----------



## isamarie69

actor chart


----------



## Adamantoise

chart - heart


----------



## isamarie69

heart reach


----------



## Adamantoise

reach - cheer


----------



## nitewriter

cheer - acher


----------



## Adamantoise

acher - chase


----------



## nitewriter

chase - chose


----------



## littlefairywren

chose - chops


----------



## isamarie69

chops scoop


----------



## littlefairywren

scoop - spool


----------



## Adamantoise

spool - spoil


----------



## littlefairywren

spoil - toils


----------



## nitewriter

toils - stole


----------



## Adamantoise

stole - moles


----------



## littlefairywren

moles - holes


----------



## Adamantoise

holes - shoes

Hole in my shoe...? :doh:


----------



## nitewriter

shoes - chess


----------



## littlefairywren

chess - chest


----------



## Never2fat4me

chest - stich (as in a line of poetry - not misspelling of "stitch")


----------



## Adamantoise

stich - thick


----------



## littlefairywren

thick - think


----------



## Adamantoise

think - skint


----------



## littlefairywren

skint - skits


----------



## nitewriter

skits - spits


----------



## littlefairywren

spits - trips


----------



## xysoseriousx

trips - traps


----------



## littlefairywren

traps - spark


----------



## nitewriter

spark - raspy


----------



## Adamantoise

raspy - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - pores


----------



## Adamantoise

pores - strop


----------



## Weirdo890

strop - strap


----------



## littlefairywren

strap - wrapt


----------



## isamarie69

wrapt straw


----------



## littlefairywren

straw - warns


----------



## Never2fat4me

warns - prawn


----------



## littlefairywren

prawn - pawns


----------



## nitewriter

pawns - snaps


----------



## littlefairywren

snaps - slaps


----------



## isamarie69

slaps glass


----------



## littlefairywren

glass - lasso


----------



## nitewriter

lasso - floss


----------



## littlefairywren

floss - flows


----------



## nitewriter

flows - plows


----------



## Adamantoise

plows - slope


----------



## nitewriter

slope - pulse


----------



## littlefairywren

pulse - slump


----------



## isamarie69

slump plump


----------



## nitewriter

plump  - plume


----------



## littlefairywren

plume - mules


----------



## Never2fat4me

mules - slime


----------



## littlefairywren

slime - miser


----------



## nitewriter

miser - serum


----------



## littlefairywren

serum - muses


----------



## nitewriter

muses - amuse


----------



## littlefairywren

amuse - smear


----------



## Adamantoise

smear - beams


----------



## nitewriter

beams - beats


----------



## littlefairywren

beats - seats


----------



## Adamantoise

seats - dates


----------



## littlefairywren

dates - dares


----------



## nitewriter

dares - cares


----------



## littlefairywren

cares - scrap


----------



## willowmoon

scrap - scars


----------



## littlefairywren

scars - scans


----------



## willowmoon

scans - snaps


----------



## littlefairywren

snaps - spank


----------



## nitewriter

spank - spunk


----------



## littlefairywren

spunk - spurn


----------



## Never2fat4me

spurn - runts


----------



## isamarie69

runts strut


----------



## willowmoon

strut - start


----------



## littlefairywren

start - stars


----------



## willowmoon

stars - stark


----------



## littlefairywren

stark - larks


----------



## willowmoon

larks - lurks


----------



## littlefairywren

lurks - skull


----------



## Adamantoise

skull - gulls


----------



## littlefairywren

gulls - pulls


----------



## Adamantoise

pulls - bulls


----------



## nitewriter

bulls - sully


----------



## littlefairywren

sully - silly


----------



## nitewriter

silly - silty


----------



## littlefairywren

silty - style


----------



## Adamantoise

style - toles


----------



## littlefairywren

toles - slope


----------



## Adamantoise

slope - close


----------



## littlefairywren

close - loser


----------



## willowmoon

loser - solar


----------



## littlefairywren

solar - valor


----------



## willowmoon

valor - lover


----------



## littlefairywren

lover - cover


----------



## willowmoon

cover - coven


----------



## littlefairywren

coven - woven


----------



## Adamantoise

woven - vowel


----------



## littlefairywren

vowel - lower


----------



## Adamantoise

lower - mower


----------



## nitewriter

mower - women


----------



## littlefairywren

women - woman


----------



## willowmoon

woman - nomad


----------



## littlefairywren

nomad - dogma


----------



## nitewriter

dogma - goads


----------



## littlefairywren

goads - toads


----------



## Adamantoise

toads - darts


----------



## littlefairywren

darts - tread


----------



## swamptoad

tread - darts


----------



## willowmoon

darts - strap


----------



## nitewriter

strap - party


----------



## Adamantoise

party - taper


----------



## Gyrene

taper - peter


----------



## Adamantoise

peter - peers


----------



## littlefairywren

peers - veers


----------



## nitewriter

veers - steer


----------



## littlefairywren

steer - teems


----------



## willowmoon

teems - stems


----------



## littlefairywren

stems - mists


----------



## Never2fat4me

mists - trims


----------



## littlefairywren

trims - trips


----------



## willowmoon

trips - spits


----------



## littlefairywren

spits - slips


----------



## willowmoon

slips -pills


----------



## littlefairywren

pills - kills


----------



## Adamantoise

kills - silly


----------



## willowmoon

silly - silky


----------



## Adamantoise

silky - milky


----------



## nitewriter

milky - Emily


----------



## littlefairywren

Emily - miles


----------



## swamptoad

miles - lines


----------



## nitewriter

lines - lanes


----------



## littlefairywren

lanes - wanes


----------



## Adamantoise

wanes - wades


----------



## willowmoon

wades - Wales


----------



## Adamantoise

Wales - wails


----------



## willowmoon

wails - swill


----------



## littlefairywren

swill - wilts


----------



## willowmoon

wilts - twill


----------



## Adamantoise

twill - trill 

_(It took me ages to think of this-I feel like such a tosser.)_


----------



## Never2fat4me

trill - still


----------



## isamarie69

still tiles


----------



## willowmoon

tiles - tides


----------



## littlefairywren

tides - sides


----------



## willowmoon

sides - slide


----------



## Paquito

slide - dials


----------



## littlefairywren

dials - vials


----------



## nitewriter

vials - slave


----------



## Never2fat4me

slave - valve


----------



## littlefairywren

valve - value


----------



## willowmoon

value - vulva


----------



## littlefairywren

vulva - ulvas


----------



## willowmoon

ulvas - salvo


----------



## littlefairywren

salvo - loves


----------



## willowmoon

loves - servo


----------



## paintsplotch

loves-slave


----------



## willowmoon

slave - saved


----------



## littlefairywren

saved - doves


----------



## willowmoon

doves - video


----------



## littlefairywren

video - drive


----------



## Adamantoise

drive - lived


----------



## Weirdo890

lived - liver


----------



## swamptoad

liver - rival


----------



## Weirdo890

rival - vials


----------



## swamptoad

vials - sails


----------



## Weirdo890

sails - sales


----------



## swamptoad

sales - leads


----------



## littlefairywren

leads - leaks


----------



## Weirdo890

leaks - leeks


----------



## willowmoon

leeks - sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

sleep - pleas


----------



## willowmoon

pleas - slope


----------



## littlefairywren

slope - pores


----------



## willowmoon

pores - sperm :blush: (again)


----------



## Adamantoise

sperm - press


----------



## littlefairywren

press - dress


----------



## paintsplotch

littlefairywren said:


> press - dress



dress--> dares


----------



## littlefairywren

dares - bares


----------



## willowmoon

bares - barks


----------



## littlefairywren

barks - spark


----------



## willowmoon

spark - parka


----------



## littlefairywren

parka - karma


----------



## Adamantoise

karma - marks


----------



## paintsplotch

Adamantoise said:


> karma - marks



marks- scram


----------



## Adamantoise

scram - smart


----------



## willowmoon

smart - stray


----------



## Adamantoise

stray - yards


----------



## paintsplotch

Adamantoise said:


> stray - yards



yards---->stary


----------



## Adamantoise

stary - story


----------



## paintsplotch

Adamantoise said:


> stary - story



story- trots


----------



## Adamantoise

trots - trout


----------



## nitewriter

trout - route


----------



## Adamantoise

route - brute


----------



## Never2fat4me

brute - tubes


----------



## willowmoon

tubes - beast


----------



## Adamantoise

beast - stave


----------



## willowmoon

stave - vents


----------



## Adamantoise

vents - tense


----------



## littlefairywren

tense - sense


----------



## willowmoon

sense - sends


----------



## littlefairywren

sends - needs


----------



## willowmoon

needs - dents


----------



## nitewriter

dents - stand


----------



## Adamantoise

stand - satin


----------



## littlefairywren

satin - tints


----------



## Adamantoise

tints - mints


----------



## littlefairywren

mints - mines


----------



## Adamantoise

mines - spine


----------



## littlefairywren

spine - skein


----------



## Adamantoise

skein - snide


----------



## Never2fat4me

snide - shied


----------



## littlefairywren

shied - sheds


----------



## spiritangel

sheds- sends


----------



## littlefairywren

sends - spend


----------



## willowmoon

spend - penis


----------



## littlefairywren

penis - snips


----------



## spiritangel

ouch

snips-snaps


----------



## littlefairywren

snaps - spank


----------



## willowmoon

spank - pants


----------



## littlefairywren

pants - gnats


----------



## willowmoon

gnats - tango


----------



## littlefairywren

tango - gonad


----------



## willowmoon

gonad - dingo


----------



## Adamantoise

dingo - groin


----------



## littlefairywren

groin - grins


----------



## nitewriter

grins - bring


----------



## littlefairywren

bring - brine


----------



## nitewriter

brine - rinse


----------



## willowmoon

rinse - sneer


----------



## littlefairywren

sneer - green


----------



## willowmoon

green - never


----------



## littlefairywren

never - fever


----------



## spiritangel

fever- fewer


----------



## littlefairywren

fewer - freed


----------



## spiritangel

freed - breed


----------



## nitewriter

breed - dweeb


----------



## Adamantoise

dweeb - swede


----------



## nitewriter

swede - wedge


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> swede - wedge



wedge - hedge

 Hiya.


----------



## nitewriter

Hello Tom 

hedge - greed


----------



## willowmoon

greed - grade


----------



## littlefairywren

grade - grape


----------



## willowmoon

grape - pears


----------



## littlefairywren

pears - scare


----------



## spiritangel

scare- cares


----------



## littlefairywren

cares - bares


----------



## Adamantoise

bares - raves


----------



## nitewriter

raves - veers


----------



## Adamantoise

veers - evens


----------



## nitewriter

evens - never


----------



## isamarie69

never every


----------



## littlefairywren

every - sever


----------



## nitewriter

sever - lever


----------



## littlefairywren

lever - leers


----------



## willowmoon

leers - sneer


----------



## littlefairywren

sneer - snore


----------



## spiritangel

snore -spore


----------



## littlefairywren

spore - spoke


----------



## willowmoon

spoke - speak


----------



## spiritangel

speak- spear


----------



## willowmoon

spear - raspy


----------



## Never2fat4me

raspy - years


----------



## willowmoon

years - early


----------



## spiritangel

early -relay


----------



## willowmoon

spiritangel said:


> early -relay



Hey waitamin .... no letter was changed! Silly gurl!


----------



## spiritangel

willowmoon said:


> Hey waitamin .... no letter was changed! Silly gurl!



eek sorry 2am brain here

early- years


----------



## willowmoon

years - ready


----------



## Adamantoise

ready - dream


----------



## willowmoon

dream - cream


----------



## littlefairywren

cream - mares


----------



## spiritangel

mares - shear


----------



## willowmoon

shear - shave


----------



## spiritangel

shave- shame


----------



## nitewriter

shame - haste


----------



## littlefairywren

haste - waste


----------



## nitewriter

waste - waist


----------



## littlefairywren

waist - stair


----------



## willowmoon

stair - raids


----------



## littlefairywren

raids - darns


----------



## spiritangel

darns - reads


----------



## littlefairywren

reads - deals


----------



## spiritangel

reads - earls


----------



## littlefairywren

earls - pearl


----------



## willowmoon

pearl - leper


----------



## Adamantoise

leper - rebel


----------



## littlefairywren

rebel - reels


----------



## nitewriter

reels - flees


----------



## littlefairywren

flees - flesh


----------



## Never2fat4me

flesh - shell


----------



## willowmoon

shell - leash


----------



## littlefairywren

leash - steal


----------



## willowmoon

steal - tears


----------



## littlefairywren

tears - bares


----------



## Adamantoise

bares - raise


----------



## nitewriter

raise - rinse


----------



## isamarie69

rinse since


----------



## willowmoon

since - cents


----------



## littlefairywren

cents - necks


----------



## willowmoon

necks - scone


----------



## littlefairywren

scone - coins


----------



## spiritangel

coins - loins


----------



## willowmoon

loins - snail


----------



## nitewriter

snail - slant


----------



## Adamantoise

slant - plans


----------



## isamarie69

plans plane


----------



## nitewriter

plane - plant


----------



## littlefairywren

plant - plank


----------



## spiritangel

plank- slink


----------



## nitewriter

slink - blink


----------



## littlefairywren

blink - blind


----------



## Adamantoise

blind - binds


----------



## nitewriter

binds - rinds


----------



## littlefairywren

rinds - drain


----------



## nitewriter

drain - drink


----------



## littlefairywren

drink - rinks


----------



## nitewriter

rinks - stink


----------



## littlefairywren

stink - stank


----------



## spiritangel

stank-stand


----------



## littlefairywren

stand - tends


----------



## qwertyman173

tends - spend


----------



## littlefairywren

spend - spine


----------



## willowmoon

spine - snipe


----------



## littlefairywren

willowmoon said:


> spine - snipe



Whatchu doin', lol...gotta change a letter. I see you! 

snipe - snide


----------



## qwertyman173

snide - diner


----------



## littlefairywren

diner - nerdy


----------



## qwertyman173

nerdy - drone


----------



## littlefairywren

drone - nodes


----------



## spiritangel

nodes -olden


----------



## littlefairywren

olden - lends


----------



## spiritangel

lends- sleds


----------



## Adamantoise

sleds - sidle


----------



## littlefairywren

sidle - glide


----------



## nitewriter

glide - glade


----------



## Adamantoise

glade - caged


----------



## isamarie69

caged decay

(lol That was for you Adamantoise, and your old zombie avatar  )


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> caged decay
> 
> (lol That was for you Adamantoise, and your old zombie avatar  )



 Cheers!

Decay - Acidy


----------



## nitewriter

acidy - acrid


----------



## Adamantoise

acrid - raced


----------



## nitewriter

raced - decry


----------



## Adamantoise

decry - cried


----------



## littlefairywren

cried - fried


----------



## willowmoon

fried - tried


----------



## nitewriter

tried - diets


----------



## Adamantoise

diets - times


----------



## littlefairywren

times - smote


----------



## Adamantoise

smote - stoma


----------



## littlefairywren

stoma - masts


----------



## Adamantoise

masts - spasm


----------



## willowmoon

spasm - wasps


----------



## BMOC

wasps-swans


----------



## Adamantoise

swans - wanes


----------



## BMOC

wanes-sweat


----------



## littlefairywren

sweat - swear


----------



## nitewriter

swear - wreak


----------



## Adamantoise

wreak - break


----------



## nitewriter

break - bleak


----------



## littlefairywren

bleak - blade


----------



## fat hiker

blade - bleed


----------



## littlefairywren

bleed - lubed


----------



## nitewriter

lubed - blues


----------



## Adamantoise

blues - clues


----------



## nitewriter

clues - scale


----------



## Adamantoise

scale - paces


----------



## littlefairywren

paces - speck


----------



## Adamantoise

speck - cakes


----------



## littlefairywren

cakes - rakes


----------



## Adamantoise

rakes - lakes


----------



## littlefairywren

lakes - slate


----------



## Adamantoise

Slate - Mates


----------



## littlefairywren

mates - teems


----------



## Adamantoise

teems - mites


----------



## nitewriter

mites - styme


----------



## littlefairywren

styme - thyme


----------



## willowmoon

thyme - theme


----------



## Adamantoise

theme - meter


----------



## littlefairywren

meter- metes


----------



## Adamantoise

metes - stems


----------



## littlefairywren

stems - pests


----------



## Adamantoise

pests - paste


----------



## littlefairywren

paste - haste


----------



## willowmoon

haste - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - stale


----------



## Adamantoise

stale - scale


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

scale-aches


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> scale-aches



Aches - Chest

Hi there!


----------



## willowmoon

chest - chose


----------



## Adamantoise

chose - shoes


----------



## isamarie69

shoes horse


----------



## Adamantoise

isamarie69 said:


> shoes horse



horse - hoses

Ah! Hello!


----------



## isamarie69

Adamantoise said:


> horse - hoses
> 
> Ah! Hello!



Hiya!


hoses shots

(my favorite thing to do on a saturday night lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

shots - slosh


----------



## isamarie69

slosh slots

(I love those too lol)


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slots stole

hi tom. long time no see. hope you are well.


----------



## littlefairywren

stole - steel


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> slots stole
> 
> hi tom. long time no see. hope you are well.



I'm fine,my dear-it has been a while,hasn't it? :happy:



littlefairywren said:


> stole - steel



Steel - Reels


----------



## littlefairywren

reels - peels


----------



## willowmoon

peels - slope


----------



## littlefairywren

slope - pulse


----------



## Adamantoise

pulse - super


----------



## littlefairywren

super - spurn


----------



## isamarie69

spurn spurt


----------



## littlefairywren

spurt - trust


----------



## willowmoon

trust - truth


----------



## nitewriter

Truth - Trout


----------



## Adamantoise

trout - stout


----------



## littlefairywren

stout - tours


----------



## Adamantoise

tours - turns


----------



## littlefairywren

turns - ruins


----------



## nitewriter

littlefairywren said:


> turns - ruins



ruins - spurn


----------



## willowmoon

spurn - slurp


----------



## nitewriter

slurp - surly


----------



## littlefairywren

surly - burly :wubu:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

burly-ruble


----------



## nitewriter

ruble - cruel


----------



## littlefairywren

cruel - lures


----------



## willowmoon

lures - purse


----------



## littlefairywren

purse - curse


----------



## nitewriter

curse - rouse


----------



## littlefairywren

rouse - louse


----------



## nitewriter

louse - souls


----------



## littlefairywren

souls - sours


----------



## isamarie69

sours roust


----------



## littlefairywren

roust - joust


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

joust-tours


----------



## willowmoon

tours - store


----------



## spiritangel

store- storm


----------



## Adamantoise

storm - trams


----------



## nitewriter

trams - steam


----------



## littlefairywren

steam - meaty


----------



## nitewriter

meaty - yeast


----------



## littlefairywren

yeast - years


----------



## Adamantoise

years - cares


----------



## isamarie69

cares crass


----------



## Adamantoise

crass - class


----------



## nitewriter

class - clasp


----------



## littlefairywren

clasp - space


----------



## spiritangel

space- paced


----------



## nitewriter

paced - laced


----------



## Adamantoise

laced - maced


----------



## nitewriter

maced - cameo


----------



## littlefairywren

cameo - comes


----------



## spiritangel

comes- scones


----------



## littlefairywren

scones - scopes


----------



## Adamantoise

scopes - spaces


----------



## nitewriter

spaces - places


----------



## littlefairywren

places - planes


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> places - planes



Guys...gals. I believe we've made a grave error-check the amount of letters in these words...then check the title of the thread. what is this i dont even :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> Guys...gals. I believe we've made a grave error-check the amount of letters in these words...then check the title of the thread. what is this i dont even :doh:



LOL! Good catch there, Tom! I just go with the flow, and probably would have kept on too. So, to go back to where it was....

comes - smoke


----------



## nitewriter

smoke - poems


----------



## Adamantoise

poems - domes


----------



## nitewriter

domes - model


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> domes - model



model - lemon

How's it going,Charlie?


----------



## nitewriter

lemon - mello

Fine Thank You, Tom. :bounce: sorry too much caffiene.


----------



## MatthewB

mello -- Olmec


----------



## nitewriter

olmec - comet


----------



## littlefairywren

comet - tomes


----------



## nitewriter

tomes - pesto


----------



## littlefairywren

pesto - pests


----------



## nitewriter

pests - press


----------



## littlefairywren

press - dress


----------



## willowmoon

dress - shred


----------



## littlefairywren

shred - shrew


----------



## spiritangel

shrew- strew


----------



## nitewriter

strew - sewer


----------



## littlefairywren

sewer - wires


----------



## spiritangel

wires- swear


----------



## littlefairywren

swear - fears


----------



## nitewriter

fears - shear


----------



## littlefairywren

shear - heard


----------



## isamarie69

heard heart


----------



## littlefairywren

heart - threw


----------



## nitewriter

threw - wrest


----------



## Adamantoise

wrest - crest


----------



## littlefairywren

crest - screw


----------



## nitewriter

screw - acres


----------



## littlefairywren

acres - crest


----------



## nitewriter

crest - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - stark


----------



## nitewriter

stark - tarts


----------



## littlefairywren

tarts - trait


----------



## nitewriter

trait - treat


----------



## Adamantoise

treat - eater


----------



## littlefairywren

eater - cater


----------



## nitewriter

cater - cares


----------



## littlefairywren

cares - bares


----------



## nitewriter

bares - herbs


----------



## littlefairywren

herbs - verbs


----------



## nitewriter

verbs - sever


----------



## littlefairywren

sever - revel


----------



## nitewriter

revel - bevel


----------



## Aria Bombshell

bevel ----- belle


----------



## nitewriter

belle - label


----------



## littlefairywren

label - fable


----------



## isamarie69

fable blame


----------



## nitewriter

blame - meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - deals


----------



## nitewriter

deals - slide


----------



## littlefairywren

slide - lives


----------



## nitewriter

lives - slave


----------



## littlefairywren

slave - vases


----------



## nitewriter

vases - cases


----------



## littlefairywren

cases - chase


----------



## willowmoon

chase - hacks


----------



## littlefairywren

packs - tacks


----------



## nitewriter

tacks - talks


----------



## littlefairywren

talks - slack


----------



## nitewriter

slack - flack


----------



## littlefairywren

flack - flick


----------



## nitewriter

flick - flock


----------



## littlefairywren

flock - block


----------



## spiritangel

block-clock


----------



## littlefairywren

clock - click


----------



## nitewriter

click - cluck


----------



## isamarie69

cluck clunk


----------



## Adamantoise

clunk - lunch :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

lunch - churn


----------



## littlefairywren

churn - churl


----------



## nitewriter

churl - larch


----------



## Adamantoise

larch - reach


----------



## nitewriter

reach - cheer


----------



## littlefairywren

cheer - creep


----------



## nitewriter

creep - preen


----------



## spiritangel

preen- prune


----------



## littlefairywren

prune - prude


----------



## willowmoon

prude - erupt


----------



## spiritangel

erupt - truce


----------



## littlefairywren

truce - crust


----------



## spiritangel

crust- trust


----------



## nitewriter

trust - strum


----------



## Adamantoise

strum - mutes


----------



## nitewriter

mutes - musty


----------



## littlefairywren

musty - busty


----------



## nitewriter

busty - lusty


----------



## littlefairywren

lusty - study


----------



## nitewriter

study - rusty


----------



## Adamantoise

rusty - busty


----------



## nitewriter

busty - dusty


----------



## littlefairywren

dusty - studs


----------



## watts63

Studs - Spuds


----------



## nitewriter

spuds - pussy


----------



## littlefairywren

pussy - fussy


----------



## watts63

fussy - wussy


----------



## littlefairywren

wussy - sways


----------



## isamarie69

sways swash


----------



## nitewriter

swash - stash


----------



## willowmoon

stash - shots


----------



## littlefairywren

shots - spots


----------



## nitewriter

spots - slots


----------



## littlefairywren

slots - sloth


----------



## willowmoon

sloth - holes


----------



## Adamantoise

holes - slope


----------



## nitewriter

slope - loser


----------



## Adamantoise

loser - arose


----------



## nitewriter

arose - prose


----------



## littlefairywren

prose - prone


----------



## nitewriter

prone - drone


----------



## Adamantoise

drone - drove


----------



## nitewriter

drove - prove


----------



## HappyFA75

nitewriter said:


> drove - prove



prove - Trove, as in Treasure Trove


----------



## littlefairywren

trove - grove


----------



## HappyFA75

littlefairywren said:


> trove - grove



grove - grave


----------



## littlefairywren

grave - raven


----------



## Adamantoise

raven - ramen


----------



## littlefairywren

ramen - meant


----------



## Adamantoise

meant - tames


----------



## littlefairywren

tames - stamp


----------



## Adamantoise

stamp - stomp


----------



## nitewriter

stomp - tomes


----------



## littlefairywren

tomes - moves


----------



## Adamantoise

moves - movie


----------



## nitewriter

movie - moxie


----------



## Adamantoise

moxie - mixer


----------



## nitewriter

mixer - remit


----------



## Adamantoise

remit - prime


----------



## nitewriter

prime - prism


----------



## littlefairywren

prism - prima


----------



## nitewriter

prima - pairs


----------



## littlefairywren

pairs - lairs


----------



## nitewriter

lairs - pliar


----------



## Adamantoise

pliar - rapid


----------



## nitewriter

rapid - vapid


----------



## Adamantoise

vapid - divas


----------



## nitewriter

divas - daisy


----------



## littlefairywren

daisy - aside


----------



## willowmoon

<double post>


----------



## willowmoon

aside - dials


----------



## Adamantoise

dials -ideal


----------



## littlefairywren

ideal - ideas


----------



## nitewriter

ideas - slide


----------



## Adamantoise

slide - deals


----------



## nitewriter

deals - slate


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - later


----------



## Adamantoise

later - altar


----------



## littlefairywren

alter - trail


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> alter - trail



trail - grail

Bonsoir. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> trail - grail
> 
> Bonsoir. :bow:



grail - frail

Hiya! How are you, Tom? :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> grail - frail
> 
> Hiya! How are you, Tom? :happy:



frail - fails

I'm okay...how's it going on your side?


----------



## littlefairywren

Adamantoise said:


> frail - fails
> 
> I'm okay...how's it going on your side?



fails - pails

Kinda chilly here this morning, but doing good....ta


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> fails - pails
> 
> Kinda chilly here this morning, but doing good....ta



Pails - Pills

Ooh,good,good.


----------



## willowmoon

pills - spoil


----------



## spiritangel

spoil- split


----------



## Adamantoise

split - trips


----------



## isamarie69

trips shirt


----------



## nitewriter

shirt - short


----------



## littlefairywren

short - throw


----------



## nitewriter

throw - wrath


----------



## littlefairywren

wrath - straw


----------



## nitewriter

straw - warps


----------



## littlefairywren

warps - prays


----------



## spiritangel

prays-splay


----------



## nitewriter

splay - salty


----------



## littlefairywren

salty - talks


----------



## willowmoon

talks - skate


----------



## littlefairywren

skate - taker


----------



## nitewriter

taker - react


----------



## isamarie69

react chart


----------



## nitewriter

chart - teach


----------



## littlefairywren

teach - peach


----------



## TinyTum

peach - chaps


----------



## littlefairywren

chaps - patch


----------



## TinyTum

patch - pitch


----------



## nitewriter

pitch - ditch


----------



## littlefairywren

ditch - chide


----------



## nitewriter

chide - chive


----------



## littlefairywren

chive - hives


----------



## nitewriter

hives - shave


----------



## littlefairywren

shave - share


----------



## nitewriter

share - crash


----------



## littlefairywren

crash - brash


----------



## nitewriter

brash - brass


----------



## littlefairywren

brass - grass


----------



## nitewriter

grass - grasp


----------



## littlefairywren

grasp - raspy


----------



## willowmoon

raspy - spear


----------



## isamarie69

spear space


----------



## Mishty

space paced


----------



## nitewriter

paced - place


----------



## TinyTum

place - laced


----------



## nitewriter

laced - scald


----------



## TinyTum

Thanks for the rep 

scald - calls


----------



## littlefairywren

calls - falls


----------



## nitewriter

falls - shall


----------



## TinyTum

shall - shell


----------



## qwertyman173

shell - heals


----------



## nitewriter

heals - easel


----------



## littlefairywren

easel - sable


----------



## nitewriter

sable - blead


----------



## TinyTum

blead - blaze


----------



## nitewriter

blaze - bezel


----------



## littlefairywren

bezel - bevel


----------



## nitewriter

bevel - lever


----------



## littlefairywren

lever - sever


----------



## nitewriter

sever - sewer


----------



## littlefairywren

sewer - weeds


----------



## willowmoon

weeds - sweep


----------



## littlefairywren

sweep - peers


----------



## willowmoon

peers - spore


----------



## TinyTum

spore - roses


----------



## nitewriter

roses - press


----------



## Adamantoise

press - spree


----------



## littlefairywren

spree - preen


----------



## Adamantoise

preen - leper


----------



## TinyTum

leper - lever


----------



## nitewriter

lever - sever


----------



## Adamantoise

sever - sewer


----------



## nitewriter

sewer - wears


----------



## Adamantoise

wears - tears


----------



## TinyTum

tears - steer


----------



## Adamantoise

Steer - Rites


----------



## littlefairywren

rites - bites


----------



## TinyTum

bites - beast


----------



## spiritangel

beast-feast


----------



## willowmoon

feast - frets


----------



## TinyTum

frets - first


----------



## willowmoon

first - frisk


----------



## Adamantoise

frisk - fries


----------



## littlefairywren

fries - cries


----------



## TinyTum

cries - scree


----------



## littlefairywren

scree - creep


----------



## willowmoon

creep - preen


----------



## littlefairywren

preen - prone


----------



## spiritangel

prone-drone


----------



## willowmoon

drone - nerds


----------



## TinyTum

nerds - herds


----------



## willowmoon

herds - dress


----------



## TinyTum

dress - cress


----------



## littlefairywren

cress - crest


----------



## Adamantoise

crest - crate


----------



## TinyTum

crate - exact


----------



## littlefairywren

exact - trace


----------



## TinyTum

trace - brace


----------



## nitewriter

brace - carob


----------



## TinyTum

carob - bract


----------



## nitewriter

bract - trace


----------



## littlefairywren

trace - races


----------



## goatboy

races - faces


----------



## TinyTum

faces - scarf


----------



## nitewriter

scarf - scram


----------



## TinyTum

scram - racks


----------



## nitewriter

racks - shack


----------



## littlefairywren

shack - stack


----------



## isamarie69

stack skate


----------



## littlefairywren

skate - stark


----------



## nitewriter

stark - stork


----------



## littlefairywren

stork - forks


----------



## TinyTum

forks - frisk


----------



## willowmoon

frisk - skirt


----------



## TinyTum

skirt - ticks


----------



## Adamantoise

ticks - cites


----------



## willowmoon

cites - slice


----------



## Adamantoise

slice - coils


----------



## littlefairywren

coils - silos


----------



## Adamantoise

silos - boils


----------



## willowmoon

boils - soils


----------



## Adamantoise

willowmoon said:


> boils - soils



soils - spoil

Hey there.


----------



## littlefairywren

spoil - pools


----------



## Adamantoise

pools - opals


----------



## littlefairywren

opals - splay


----------



## willowmoon

splay - prays


----------



## nitewriter

prays - strap


----------



## TinyTum

strap - pasta


----------



## willowmoon

pasta - pants


----------



## nitewriter

pants - santa


----------



## littlefairywren

santa (aww) - tanks


----------



## nitewriter

tanks (you're welcome) - nasty


----------



## littlefairywren

nasty - stand


----------



## nitewriter

stand -wands


----------



## littlefairywren

wands - swans


----------



## isamarie69

swans warns


----------



## willowmoon

warns - swarm


----------



## nitewriter

swarm - marsh


----------



## littlefairywren

marsh - shard


----------



## willowmoon

shard - draws


----------



## nitewriter

draws - sword


----------



## Adamantoise

sword - drown


----------



## nitewriter

drown - crown


----------



## littlefairywren

crown - frown


----------



## nitewriter

frown - owner


----------



## isamarie69

owner renew


----------



## littlefairywren

renew - wrens


----------



## TinyTum

how appropriate!

wrens - weirs


----------



## willowmoon

weirs - weird


----------



## nitewriter

weird - dried


----------



## littlefairywren

dried - cried


----------



## willowmoon

cried - crude


----------



## TinyTum

crude - deuce


----------



## nitewriter

deuce - dunce


----------



## Adamantoise

dunce - ounce


----------



## willowmoon

ounce - count


----------



## Adamantoise

Count - Clout


----------



## littlefairywren

clout - cloud


----------



## nitewriter

cloud - scold


----------



## littlefairywren

scold - scowl


----------



## TinyTum

scowl - colts


----------



## littlefairywren

colts - slots


----------



## Adamantoise

slots - toles


----------



## willowmoon

toles - steal


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

steal-yeast


----------



## TinyTum

yeast - stays


----------



## Adamantoise

stays - stags


----------



## willowmoon

stags - grass


----------



## NJDoll

grass- amass


----------



## Adamantoise

amass - kamas


----------



## TinyTum

kamas - makes


----------



## littlefairywren

makes - males


----------



## nitewriter

males - smelt


----------



## littlefairywren

smelt - stems


----------



## nitewriter

stems - masts


----------



## littlefairywren

masts - fasts


----------



## willowmoon

fasts - feast


----------



## littlefairywren

feast - staff


----------



## Adamantoise

staff - shaft


----------



## nitewriter

shaft - trash


----------



## Adamantoise

trash - strap

Hi Charlie. :bow:


----------



## nitewriter

strap - staph

Hello Tom.  Top of the evening to you! :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> strap - staph
> 
> Hello Tom.  Top of the evening to you! :bow:



staph - pates

How are you doing?


----------



## nitewriter

pates - speak

I'm Good, a bit sun & windburned from today's car show. a lovely day


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> pates - speak
> 
> I'm Good, a bit sun & windburned from today's car show. a lovely day



speak - capes

Glad to hear it! :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

capes - peace


----------



## Adamantoise

peace - pacer


----------



## littlefairywren

pacer - cream


----------



## willowmoon

cream - creak


----------



## Adamantoise

creak - racer


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

racer-acres

hi tom!


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> racer-acres
> 
> hi tom!



Acres - Scram 

Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

scram - crash


----------



## willowmoon

crash - crass


----------



## TinyTum

crass - cross


----------



## nitewriter

cross - score


----------



## Adamantoise

Score - Sores


----------



## littlefairywren

sores - prose


----------



## Adamantoise

prose - store


----------



## littlefairywren

store - rests


----------



## Adamantoise

rests - nests


----------



## littlefairywren

nests - vests


----------



## Adamantoise

vests - stave


----------



## TinyTum

stave - shave


----------



## willowmoon

shave - haven


----------



## Adamantoise

haven = vegan


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

vegan-navel

lfw...when do you sleep girl? dang...


----------



## Adamantoise

navel - learn


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

learn-ankle


----------



## Adamantoise

ankle - knead


----------



## willowmoon

knead - dance


----------



## nitewriter

dance - laced


----------



## Adamantoise

laced - delay


----------



## TinyTum

delay - yodel


----------



## Adamantoise

yodel - model


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

model-lemon


----------



## Adamantoise

lemon - omens


----------



## littlefairywren

omens - means


----------



## Adamantoise

means - beans


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

beans-snare


----------



## Adamantoise

snare - dares


----------



## willowmoon

dares - dream


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

dream-aimed


----------



## Adamantoise

aimed - dimes


----------



## TinyTum

dimes - mixes


----------



## Adamantoise

mixes - miles


----------



## TinyTum

miles - clime


----------



## littlefairywren

clime - limed


----------



## TinyTum

limed - medic


----------



## Adamantoise

medic - diced


----------



## TinyTum

diced - cried


----------



## Adamantoise

cried - sired


----------



## littlefairywren

sired - fired


----------



## Adamantoise

fired - rifle

Hi Kim! :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

rifle - flies 

Hi Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> rifle - flies
> 
> Hi Tom



Flies - Knife

How are you doing?


----------



## littlefairywren

knife - finks 

Feeling a wee bit under the weather today, Tom. How are you doing?


----------



## TinyTum

finks - skins


----------



## littlefairywren

skins - slink


----------



## willowmoon

slink - kilts


----------



## TinyTum

kilts - milks


----------



## willowmoon

milks - smirk


----------



## TinyTum

smirk - minks


----------



## littlefairywren

minks - mints


----------



## Mathias

mints- mitts


----------



## littlefairywren

mitts - times


----------



## Mathias

Times- blind


----------



## Adamantoise

Mathias said:


> Times- blind



Blind - Lined

Hello stranger!


----------



## littlefairywren

lined - dined


----------



## Adamantoise

dined - sided


----------



## willowmoon

sides - deeds


----------



## TinyTum

deeds - weeds


----------



## willowmoon

weeds - dweeb


----------



## Adamantoise

dweeb - breed


----------



## TinyTum

breed - beret


----------



## littlefairywren

beret - beers


----------



## TinyTum

beers - rebel


----------



## willowmoon

rebel - beret


----------



## littlefairywren

beret - trees


----------



## willowmoon

trees - store


----------



## TinyTum

store - roast


----------



## Adamantoise

roast - stork


----------



## littlefairywren

stork - spork


----------



## Adamantoise

spork - drops

I was just thinking then,"Wtf's a spork?"-I'm so slow tonight. :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

drops - props

It's a weird word, hey? SPORK


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> drops - props
> 
> It's a weird word, hey? SPORK



props - spout

LOL!


----------



## littlefairywren

spout - pours


----------



## Adamantoise

pours - usurp


----------



## littlefairywren

usurp - spurt


----------



## Adamantoise

spurt - traps


----------



## littlefairywren

traps - parks


----------



## Adamantoise

parks - prank


----------



## littlefairywren

prank - ranks


----------



## Adamantoise

ranks - barns


----------



## littlefairywren

barns - brand


----------



## nitewriter

brand - drain


----------



## littlefairywren

drain - rains


----------



## TinyTum

rains - ruins


----------



## nitewriter

ruins - bruin


----------



## Adamantoise

bruin - bring


----------



## littlefairywren

bring - brine


----------



## nitewriter

brine - rinse


----------



## littlefairywren

rinse - snide


----------



## Adamantoise

snide - tides


----------



## nitewriter

tides - diety


----------



## littlefairywren

deity - tired


----------



## Adamantoise

tired - dirge


----------



## nitewriter

dirge - rigid


----------



## littlefairywren

rigid - grids


----------



## nitewriter

grids - grind


----------



## littlefairywren

grind - drink


----------



## nitewriter

drink - drunk:blink:


----------



## littlefairywren

drunk - dunks


----------



## nitewriter

dunks - spunk


----------



## littlefairywren

spunk - skunk


----------



## nitewriter

skunk - hunks


----------



## willowmoon

hunks -shunt


----------



## Adamantoise

shunt - runts


----------



## littlefairywren

runts - strum


----------



## nitewriter

strum - musty


----------



## TinyTum

musty - tummy


----------



## Adamantoise

tummy - dummy


----------



## nitewriter

dummy - muddy


----------



## willowmoon

muddy - dumpy


----------



## TinyTum

dumpy - lumpy


----------



## willowmoon

lumpy - clump


----------



## TinyTum

clump - clamp


----------



## littlefairywren

clamp - palms


----------



## Timberwolf

palms - small


----------



## littlefairywren

small - lambs


----------



## willowmoon

lambs - blast


----------



## TinyTum

blast - table


----------



## nitewriter

table - label


----------



## Adamantoise

label - bells


----------



## littlefairywren

bells - bills


----------



## willowmoon

bills - libel


----------



## TinyTum

libel - bible


----------



## littlefairywren

bible - bilge


----------



## TinyTum

bilge - bulge


----------



## littlefairywren

bulge - lunge


----------



## TinyTum

lunge - bugle


----------



## littlefairywren

bugle - glues


----------



## willowmoon

glues - lures


----------



## littlefairywren

lures - ruler


----------



## TinyTum

ruler - rerun


----------



## willowmoon

rerun - under


----------



## littlefairywren

under - dunes


----------



## willowmoon

dunes - sound


----------



## nitewriter

sound - pound


----------



## littlefairywren

pound - round


----------



## Adamantoise

round - under


----------



## littlefairywren

under - drunk


----------



## willowmoon

drunk - crunk


----------



## fatcharlie

crunk - knurl


----------



## Adamantoise

knurl - lurks


----------



## littlefairywren

lurks - skull


----------



## Adamantoise

skull - kills


----------



## nitewriter

kills - slick


----------



## littlefairywren

slick - slice


----------



## AsianXL

slice - licks


----------



## littlefairywren

licks - click


----------



## willowmoon

click - chick


----------



## Adamantoise

chick - chock


----------



## AsianXL

chock - hocks


----------



## Adamantoise

AsianXL said:


> chock - hocks



hocks - smock

Hello!


----------



## TinyTum

smock - smack


----------



## littlefairywren

smack - marks


----------



## AsianXL

marks - smirk


----------



## littlefairywren

smirk - milks


----------



## TinyTum

milks - skims


----------



## willowmoon

skims - slims


----------



## nitewriter

slims - sisal


----------



## littlefairywren

sisal - lists


----------



## willowmoon

lists - slips


----------



## TinyTum

slips - skips


----------



## willowmoon

skips - spits


----------



## TinyTum

spits - split


----------



## willowmoon

split - spoil


----------



## nitewriter

spoil - spool


----------



## littlefairywren

spool - fools


----------



## Weirdo890

fools - loofa


----------



## littlefairywren

loofa - foals


----------



## Weirdo890

foals - aloof


----------



## littlefairywren

aloof - float


----------



## Adamantoise

float - total


----------



## littlefairywren

total - talon


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> total - talon



talon - salon

:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

salon - slant


----------



## nitewriter

slant - plant


----------



## TinyTum

plant - panel


----------



## willowmoon

panel - lapel


----------



## nitewriter

lapel - apple


----------



## littlefairywren

apple - pleas


----------



## nitewriter

pleas - pleat


----------



## littlefairywren

pleat - bleat


----------



## Adamantoise

bleat - label


----------



## nitewriter

label - belly


----------



## littlefairywren

belly - bells


----------



## Adamantoise

bells - lubes


----------



## littlefairywren

lubes - lures


----------



## Adamantoise

lures - cures


----------



## littlefairywren

cures - curbs


----------



## Adamantoise

curbs - scrum


----------



## willowmoon

scrum - scrub


----------



## littlefairywren

scrub - grubs


----------



## willowmoon

grubs - surge


----------



## littlefairywren

surge - purge


----------



## Adamantoise

purge - group


----------



## littlefairywren

group - grope


----------



## Adamantoise

grope - probe


----------



## nitewriter

probe - ropes


----------



## littlefairywren

ropes - spoke


----------



## nitewriter

spoke - poems


----------



## Adamantoise

poems - moles


----------



## littlefairywren

moles - slope


----------



## Adamantoise

slope - close


----------



## littlefairywren

close - loser


----------



## Adamantoise

loser - snore


----------



## littlefairywren

snore - score


----------



## Adamantoise

score - coder


----------



## littlefairywren

coder - drone


----------



## Adamantoise

drone - tenor


----------



## willowmoon

tenor - prone


----------



## nitewriter

prone - apron


----------



## littlefairywren

apron - prong


----------



## Adamantoise

prong - wrong


----------



## littlefairywren

wrong - groan


----------



## Adamantoise

groan - baron


----------



## littlefairywren

baron - brown


----------



## Adamantoise

brown = bower


----------



## littlefairywren

bower - rower


----------



## Adamantoise

rower - cower


----------



## littlefairywren

cower - crows


----------



## Adamantoise

crows - rocks (not Roc,a fabled arabian bird large enough to carry elephants away in its' claws!)


----------



## littlefairywren

rocks - socks


----------



## willowmoon

socks - locks


----------



## littlefairywren

locks - jocks


----------



## spiritangel

jocks - mocks


----------



## willowmoon

mocks - smack


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

smack - stack


----------



## spiritangel

stack - snack


----------



## willowmoon

snack - snake


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

snake - snare


----------



## spiritangel

snare - stare


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

stare - stars


----------



## spiritangel

stars - stark


----------



## nitewriter

stark - stair


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

stair - stain


----------



## littlefairywren

stain - train


----------



## Weirdo890

train - taint


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

taint - paint


----------



## Adamantoise

paint - faint


----------



## littlefairywren

faint - fains


----------



## Adamantoise

fains - rains


----------



## littlefairywren

rains - snark


----------



## Adamantoise

snark - snack :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

snack - spank


----------



## Adamantoise

spank - plank


----------



## littlefairywren

plank - lanky


----------



## Adamantoise

lanky - yanks


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

yanks - ranks


----------



## littlefairywren

ranks - banks


----------



## nitewriter

banks - blank


----------



## littlefairywren

blank - bland


----------



## willowmoon

bland - banal


----------



## LJ Rock

banal - canal


----------



## littlefairywren

canal - clean


----------



## Adamantoise

clean - ankle


----------



## littlefairywren

ankle - leans


----------



## Adamantoise

leans - plane


----------



## littlefairywren

plane - plate


----------



## Adamantoise

plate - pales


----------



## littlefairywren

pales - gales


----------



## Adamantoise

gales - glace


----------



## willowmoon

glace - laced


----------



## Micara

laced - deals


----------



## LJ Rock

deals - slate


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - slake


----------



## Adamantoise

slake - makes


----------



## littlefairywren

makes - males


----------



## Micara

males - limes


----------



## Adamantoise

limes - films


----------



## littlefairywren

films - milks


----------



## Adamantoise

milks - kilns


----------



## littlefairywren

kilns - kilts


----------



## Adamantoise

kilts - stile


----------



## littlefairywren

stile - elite


----------



## willowmoon

elite - title


----------



## littlefairywren

title - lithe


----------



## LJ Rock

lithe - tiles


----------



## Micara

tiles - style


----------



## TinyTum

style - yeast


----------



## willowmoon

yeast - steak


----------



## Micara

steak - makes


----------



## littlefairywren

makes - fakes


----------



## Micara

fakes - feast


----------



## littlefairywren

feast - beast


----------



## LJ Rock

beast - tease (don't tease the beast! lol)


----------



## Micara

tease - stage


----------



## Adamantoise

stage - mages


----------



## Micara

mages - gleam


----------



## LJ Rock

gleam - meals


----------



## Adamantoise

meals - medal


----------



## willowmoon

medal - ladle


----------



## spiritangel

ladle- deals


----------



## Adamantoise

deals - pedal


----------



## willowmoon

pedal - lapel


----------



## Adamantoise

lapel - apple


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

apple - papal


----------



## Adamantoise

papal - pupal


----------



## littlefairywren

pupal - palps (it's a bug thing)


----------



## willowmoon

palps - scalp


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

scalp - scale


----------



## nitewriter

scale - leaps


----------



## Timberwolf

nitewriter said:


> scale - leaps



leaps - heaps


----------



## nitewriter

heaps - sheep


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

sheep - sheer


----------



## LJ Rock

sheer - cheer


----------



## littlefairywren

cheer - cheek


----------



## nitewriter

cheek - creek


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

creek - creep


----------



## willowmoon

creep - preen


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

preen - green


----------



## willowmoon

green - goner


----------



## LJ Rock

goner - grown


----------



## Micara

grown - wring


----------



## LJ Rock

wring - wrong


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

wrong -prong


----------



## Adamantoise

prong - groan


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

groan - grown (hey look, a homophone lol)


----------



## Adamantoise

Luv2BNaughty said:


> groan - grown (hey look, a homophone lol)



grown - wonga

Ah,yes!


----------



## littlefairywren

wonga - bogan (horrid Aussie slang, for the curious )


----------



## nitewriter

bogan - boing:bounce:


----------



## littlefairywren

boing - bring


----------



## nitewriter

bring - grind


----------



## littlefairywren

grind - grand


----------



## nitewriter

grand - randy


----------



## littlefairywren

randy - handy


----------



## nitewriter

handy - hardy


----------



## LJ Rock

hardy - ready


----------



## littlefairywren

ready - dares


----------



## LJ Rock

dares - raise


----------



## littlefairywren

raise - rains


----------



## LJ Rock

rains - nails


----------



## littlefairywren

nails - slink


----------



## nitewriter

slink - silks


----------



## LJ Rock

silks - skill


----------



## willowmoon

skill - kilts


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

kilts - kilns


----------



## spiritangel

kilns - skill


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

skill - still


----------



## willowmoon

still - lists


----------



## LJ Rock

lists - fists


----------



## Micara

fists - stiff


----------



## Weirdo890

stiff - stuff


----------



## LJ Rock

stuff - staff


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

staff - taffy


----------



## littlefairywren

taffy - fatty


----------



## LJ Rock

fatty - batty


----------



## littlefairywren

batty - batts (do you guys have those? The insulation type I mean, not the ones with eyes lol)


----------



## willowmoon

batts - stabs


----------



## LJ Rock

stabs - stars


----------



## Micara

stars - tarts


----------



## LJ Rock

tarts - treat


----------



## littlefairywren

treat - water


----------



## nitewriter

water - swear


----------



## littlefairywren

swear - swarm


----------



## Weirdo890

swarm - warns


----------



## Micara

warns - snarl


----------



## Weirdo890

snarl - gnarl


----------



## Micara

gnarl - clang


----------



## littlefairywren

clang - gland


----------



## Weirdo890

gland - bland


----------



## LJ Rock

bland - blend


----------



## Micara

blend - bleed


----------



## Weirdo890

bleed - leeds


----------



## LJ Rock

leeds - reeds


----------



## littlefairywren

reeds - feeds


----------



## Adamantoise

feeds - feuds


----------



## littlefairywren

feuds - duels


----------



## Adamantoise

duels - suede


----------



## LJ Rock

suede - deeds


----------



## littlefairywren

deeds - dudes


----------



## nitewriter

dudes - duets


----------



## willowmoon

duets - study


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

study - studs


----------



## willowmoon

studs - dusty


----------



## nitewriter

dusty - sudsy


----------



## littlefairywren

sudsy - spuds 

Hmm


----------



## nitewriter

spuds - pussy


----------



## littlefairywren

pussy - fussy


----------



## willowmoon

fussy - hussy


----------



## littlefairywren

hussy - husks


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

husks - shuck


----------



## willowmoon

shuck - shock


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

shock - shook


----------



## littlefairywren

shook - spook


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

spook - spoon


----------



## willowmoon

spoon - peons


----------



## nitewriter

peons - spine


----------



## spiritangel

spine -snips


----------



## nitewriter

snips - snipe


----------



## littlefairywren

snipe - pints


----------



## nitewriter

pints - pinto


----------



## littlefairywren

pinto - print


----------



## nitewriter

print - strip


----------



## littlefairywren

strip - trims


----------



## nitewriter

trims - trams


----------



## littlefairywren

trams - ramps


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

ramps - lamps


----------



## littlefairywren

lamps - slams


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

slams - small


----------



## littlefairywren

small - males


----------



## LJ Rock

males - mealy


----------



## willowmoon

mealy - delay


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

delay - relay


----------



## LJ Rock

relay - clear


----------



## nitewriter

clear - caret


----------



## littlefairywren

caret - brace


----------



## nitewriter

brace - bears


----------



## littlefairywren

bears - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - sharp


----------



## littlefairywren

sharp - harpy


----------



## nitewriter

harpy - hairy


----------



## willowmoon

hairy - fairy


----------



## nitewriter

fairy - flair


----------



## littlefairywren

flair - flirt


----------



## nitewriter

flirt - flier


----------



## littlefairywren

flier - frill


----------



## Adamantoise

frill - trill


----------



## littlefairywren

trill - litre


----------



## Adamantoise

litre - later

Hi!


----------



## littlefairywren

later - hater

Hello, Tom!


----------



## nitewriter

hater - heard


----------



## Adamantoise

heard - hares


----------



## nitewriter

hares - reach


----------



## littlefairywren

reach - cheer


----------



## nitewriter

cheer - chore


----------



## Adamantoise

chore - crone


----------



## littlefairywren

crone - prone


----------



## Adamantoise

prone - prove


----------



## LJ Rock

prove - grove


----------



## Adamantoise

grove - drove


----------



## nitewriter

drove - loved


----------



## Adamantoise

loved - voted


----------



## littlefairywren

voted - doted


----------



## nitewriter

doted - teddy


----------



## littlefairywren

teddy - dated


----------



## LJ Rock

dated - dared


----------



## littlefairywren

dared - cared


----------



## willowmoon

cared - scare


----------



## littlefairywren

scare - scrap


----------



## Adamantoise

scrap - packs


----------



## littlefairywren

packs - lacks


----------



## Adamantoise

lacks - class


----------



## littlefairywren

class - clasp


----------



## Adamantoise

clasp - slaps


----------



## littlefairywren

slaps - plays


----------



## Adamantoise

plays - yelps


----------



## littlefairywren

yelps - spell 

I keep looking at the six letter word, and the A's keep muddling me lol. Hard!


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> yelps - spell
> 
> I keep looking at the six letter word, and the A's keep muddling me lol. Hard!



spell - plebs

;  :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

plebs - pleas


----------



## Adamantoise

pleas - slate


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - tease


----------



## Adamantoise

tease - mates


----------



## littlefairywren

mates - names


----------



## Adamantoise

names - banes


----------



## nitewriter

banes - wanes


----------



## littlefairywren

wanes - wants


----------



## LJ Rock

wants - pants


----------



## spiritangel

pants - stamp


----------



## littlefairywren

stamp - strap


----------



## goatboy

stamp - tramp


----------



## littlefairywren

tramp - cramp


----------



## goatboy

cramp - crimp


----------



## littlefairywren

crimp - prick


----------



## LJ Rock

prick - price


----------



## willowmoon

price - capri


----------



## LJ Rock

capri - pacer


----------



## Adamantoise

pacer - price


----------



## littlefairywren

price - crisp


----------



## Adamantoise

crisp - epics


----------



## littlefairywren

epics - spies


----------



## Adamantoise

spies - piles


----------



## littlefairywren

piles - slope


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> piles - slope



Slope - Opals

Hello!


----------



## littlefairywren

opals - slaps

Hi Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> opals - slaps
> 
> Hi Tom



slaps - pails


----------



## littlefairywren

pails - slain


----------



## Adamantoise

slain x_x - loins


----------



## littlefairywren

loins - coins


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

coins - nicks


----------



## littlefairywren

nicks - licks


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

licks - picks


----------



## littlefairywren

picks - stick


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

stick - stack


----------



## LJ Rock

stack - smack


----------



## littlefairywren

smack - backs


----------



## willowmoon

backs - snack


----------



## littlefairywren

snack - snake


----------



## LJ Rock

snake - speak


----------



## littlefairywren

speak - pears


----------



## Adamantoise

pears - smear


----------



## littlefairywren

smear - bream (fishy fishy)


----------



## Adamantoise

bream - gamer


----------



## willowmoon

gamer - regal


----------



## LJ Rock

regal - eagle


----------



## sammieSC2

eagle - gleen


----------



## LJ Rock

gleen -glens


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

glens - slang


----------



## LJ Rock

slang - sling


----------



## nitewriter

sling - fling


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

fling - glint


----------



## LJ Rock

glint - flint


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

flint - final


----------



## LJ Rock

final - inlay


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

inlay - daily


----------



## LJ Rock

daily - delay


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

delay - relay


----------



## littlefairywren

relay - repay


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

repay - years


----------



## Adamantoise

years - raise


----------



## littlefairywren

raise - wares


----------



## AuntHen

wares-wrens

just for you K 


I hope I did this right..hahaha


----------



## Adamantoise

wrens - rents


----------



## littlefairywren

Awww.....B :wubu:

rents - vents


----------



## willowmoon

vents - venus


----------



## littlefairywren

venus - veins


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

veins - nines


----------



## willowmoon

nines - mines


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

mines - lines


----------



## spiritangel

lines - tines


----------



## littlefairywren

tines - stink


----------



## willowmoon

stink - nicks


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

nicks - licks


----------



## willowmoon

licks - silky


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

silky - milky


----------



## willowmoon

milky - slimy


----------



## nitewriter

slimy - missy


----------



## littlefairywren

missy - misty


----------



## Adamantoise

misty - times


----------



## littlefairywren

times - limes


----------



## Adamantoise

limes - slice


----------



## littlefairywren

slice - clips


----------



## Micara

clips - spill


----------



## Adamantoise

spill - spilt


----------



## littlefairywren

split - tiles


----------



## Adamantoise

tiles - style


----------



## littlefairywren

style - melts


----------



## Adamantoise

melts - slime


----------



## littlefairywren

slime - limps


----------



## Adamantoise

limps - blimp


----------



## littlefairywren

blimp - limbs


----------



## Adamantoise

Limbs - Milks


----------



## nitewriter

milks - skill


----------



## littlefairywren

skill - still


----------



## Adamantoise

still - hills


----------



## LJ Rock

hills - shell


----------



## littlefairywren

shell - heals


----------



## Micara

heals - least


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

least - beast


----------



## Micara

beast - table


----------



## LJ Rock

table - tabla


----------



## Adamantoise

tabla - blast


----------



## littlefairywren

blast - baste


----------



## nitewriter

baste - aster


----------



## littlefairywren

aster - taste


----------



## spiritangel

taste - haste


----------



## littlefairywren

haste - caste


----------



## 1love_emily

caste - paste


----------



## littlefairywren

paste - pasta :eat2:


----------



## willowmoon

pasta - pitas


----------



## nitewriter

pitas - spite


----------



## willowmoon

spite - tipsy Time to channel Ke$ha right about now ...


----------



## spiritangel

tipsy - piety


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

piety - typed


----------



## LJ Rock

typed - petty


----------



## littlefairywren

petty - testy


----------



## LJ Rock

testy - tasty


----------



## nitewriter

tasty - toast


----------



## littlefairywren

toast - roast


----------



## nitewriter

roast - coast


----------



## littlefairywren

coast - costs


----------



## spiritangel

costs - stock


----------



## LJ Rock

stock - stick


----------



## Adamantoise

stick - cites


----------



## littlefairywren

cites - kites


----------



## Adamantoise

kites - stile


----------



## littlefairywren

stile - elite


----------



## Adamantoise

elite - elate


----------



## Timberwolf

Adamantoise said:


> elite - elate



elate - stale


----------



## littlefairywren

stale - tears


----------



## LJ Rock

tears - fears ('cuz everybody wants to rule the world! lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

fears - frame


----------



## Adamantoise

Frame - Famed


----------



## LJ Rock

famed - faked


----------



## littlefairywren

faked - baked


----------



## nitewriter

baked - brake


----------



## LJ Rock

brake - brace


----------



## spiritangel

brace - bread


----------



## willowmoon

bread - bards


----------



## Micara

bards - draws


----------



## spiritangel

draws - drawn


----------



## LJ Rock

drawn - dawns


----------



## spiritangel

dawns- downs


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Downs -- Drown


----------



## LJ Rock

drown - wrong


----------



## spiritangel

wrong - gowns


----------



## Micara

gowns - wings


----------



## LJ Rock

wings - sings


----------



## littlefairywren

sings - sting


----------



## Adamantoise

sting - gaits


----------



## littlefairywren

gaits - baits


----------



## Adamantoise

baits - tails


----------



## littlefairywren

tails - lists


----------



## nitewriter

lists - stile


----------



## littlefairywren

stile - stale


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

stale - style


----------



## littlefairywren

style - lyres (not the liar, liar pants on fire kind....I know how to spell most of the time lol)


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

lyres - years


----------



## littlefairywren

years - sears


----------



## nitewriter

sears - press


----------



## littlefairywren

press - steps


----------



## LJ Rock

steps - steep


----------



## TinyTum

steep - piste


----------



## Adamantoise

piste - sepia


----------



## littlefairywren

sepia - prise


----------



## nitewriter

prise - shire


----------



## littlefairywren

shire - fires


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

fires - tires


----------



## nitewriter

tires - stare :shocked:


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

stare - stage


----------



## nitewriter

stage - beast


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

beast - feast


----------



## nitewriter

feast - fleas


----------



## littlefairywren

fleas - leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - sleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

sleep - pelts


----------



## littlefairywren

pelts - melts


----------



## LJ Rock

melts - meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - slams


----------



## Micara

slams - smash


----------



## nitewriter

smash - slash.......where's me guitar mate???


----------



## spiritangel

slash- slaps


----------



## Micara

slaps - class


----------



## spiritangel

Micara said:


> slaps - class



class - lacks


----------



## LJ Rock

lacks - clack


----------



## 1love_emily

LJ Rock said:


> lacks - clack



clack - slack


----------



## nitewriter

slack - slick


----------



## littlefairywren

slick - kicks


----------



## nitewriter

kicks - sucks


----------



## littlefairywren

sucks - ducks


----------



## Adamantoise

ducks - ducts


----------



## nitewriter

ducts - stuck


----------



## littlefairywren

stuck - truck


----------



## Micara

truck - crust


----------



## nitewriter

crust - rusty


----------



## Adamantoise

rusty - tyres


----------



## nitewriter

tyres - satyr


----------



## Adamantoise

satyr - yards


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Yards - Tardy


----------



## Adamantoise

tardy - ratty


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Ratty - Tarts


----------



## Adamantoise

tarts - smart


----------



## Micara

smart - grams


----------



## Adamantoise

Micara said:


> smart - grams



grams - drags

How are you doing,Micara? :happy:


----------



## Micara

drags - sugar

Just fine, Adamantoise!


----------



## spiritangel

sugar - argue


----------



## LJ Rock

argue - gauge


----------



## Micara

gauge - usage


----------



## LJ Rock

usage - sugar


----------



## nitewriter

sugar - guard


----------



## Adamantoise

guard - argue


----------



## nitewriter

argue - gruel


----------



## LJ Rock

gruel - cruel


----------



## Adamantoise

cruel - rules


----------



## littlefairywren

rules - slurs


----------



## nitewriter

slurs - slurp


----------



## littlefairywren

slurp - blurs


----------



## nitewriter

blurs - blues


----------



## littlefairywren

blues - glues


----------



## Adamantoise

glues - clues


----------



## nitewriter

clues - fuels


----------



## littlefairywren

fuels - duels


----------



## Adamantoise

duels - nudes


----------



## littlefairywren

nudes - nudge


----------



## Adamantoise

nudge - budge


----------



## littlefairywren

budge - bugle


----------



## Adamantoise

bugle - lubes


----------



## littlefairywren

lubes - cubes


----------



## Adamantoise

cubes - sebum


----------



## littlefairywren

sebum - bumps


----------



## Adamantoise

bumps - lumps


----------



## nitewriter

lumps - plump


----------



## littlefairywren

plump - plume


----------



## nitewriter

plume - maple


----------



## littlefairywren

maple - palms


----------



## Micara

palms - swamp


----------



## nitewriter

swamp - camps


----------



## Micara

camps - space


----------



## spiritangel

spaced - paced


----------



## Adamantoise

paced - recap


----------



## littlefairywren

recap - peace


----------



## Adamantoise

peace - creep


----------



## littlefairywren

creep - preen


----------



## Adamantoise

Preen - Green


----------



## littlefairywren

green - greet


----------



## Adamantoise

greet - trees


----------



## littlefairywren

trees - reels


----------



## Adamantoise

reels - rules


----------



## littlefairywren

rules - fuels


----------



## Adamantoise

fuels - fouls


----------



## littlefairywren

fouls - fowls


----------



## nitewriter

fowls - wools


----------



## Meddlecase

Wools-Loose


----------



## littlefairywren

loose - moose


----------



## Adamantoise

Meddlecase said:


> Wools-Loose



moose - looms

Hello! :happy:


----------



## Meddlecase

Moose-Mouse

Whoa that was weird.


----------



## nitewriter

mouse - house


----------



## littlefairywren

house - shout


----------



## Meddlecase

Shout-Soute(tis french)


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> mouse - house



soute - those 

Hi Charlie!


----------



## littlefairywren

those - hosed


----------



## Adamantoise

hosed - chose


----------



## littlefairywren

chose - shock


----------



## Adamantoise

Shock - Locks


----------



## nitewriter

locks - clock

Hi Tom


----------



## littlefairywren

clock - flock


----------



## willowmoon

flock - flick


----------



## nitewriter

flick - slick


----------



## littlefairywren

slick - nicks


----------



## Adamantoise

nicks - snack :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

snack - spank


----------



## Adamantoise

spank - pains


----------



## littlefairywren

pains - plain


----------



## Adamantoise

plain - final


----------



## littlefairywren

final - fling


----------



## Adamantoise

fling - glint


----------



## littlefairywren

glint - tinge


----------



## Micara

tinge - thing


----------



## Adamantoise

thing - hinge


----------



## nitewriter

hinge - binge


----------



## littlefairywren

binge - singe


----------



## nitewriter

singe - genus


----------



## Micara

genus - suing


----------



## littlefairywren

suing - swing


----------



## Adamantoise

swing - swine


----------



## Meddlecase

Swine-Shine


----------



## Adamantoise

shine - chins


----------



## Micara

chins - cinch


----------



## Adamantoise

cinch - winch


----------



## nitewriter

winch - witch


----------



## littlefairywren

witch - pitch


----------



## Micara

pitch -chips


----------



## nitewriter

chips - chaps


----------



## littlefairywren

chaps - claps


----------



## Micara

claps - slack


----------



## littlefairywren

slack - sacks


----------



## Adamantoise

sacks - casts


----------



## littlefairywren

casts - lasts


----------



## Adamantoise

lasts - blast


----------



## nitewriter

blast - stall


----------



## Adamantoise

stall - tills

How are you today,Charlie?


----------



## nitewriter

tills - split

evening Tom  Just fine Thank you leaving shortly for Choir practice.


----------



## Micara

split - tipsy


----------



## Adamantoise

tipsy - spite


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

spite - spire


----------



## Heyyou

spire - spore


----------



## nitewriter

spore - sport


----------



## littlefairywren

sport - forts


----------



## nitewriter

forts - strop


----------



## littlefairywren

strop - plots


----------



## nitewriter

plots - spoil


----------



## littlefairywren

spoil - toils


----------



## nitewriter

toils - foils


----------



## littlefairywren

foils - silos


----------



## willowmoon

silos - loins


----------



## littlefairywren

loins - sling


----------



## nitewriter

sling - lingo


----------



## littlefairywren

lingo - glint


----------



## nitewriter

glint - bling


----------



## littlefairywren

bling - fling


----------



## nitewriter

fling - fangs


----------



## littlefairywren

fangs - bangs


----------



## Micara

bangs - gnats


----------



## nitewriter

gnats - gaunt


----------



## willowmoon

gaunt - haunt


----------



## nitewriter

haunt - shunt


----------



## Adamantoise

shunt - tunes


----------



## littlefairywren

tunes - stunt


----------



## nitewriter

stunt - tints


----------



## littlefairywren

stint - mints


----------



## nitewriter

mints - smite


----------



## littlefairywren

smite - smile


----------



## nitewriter

Smile  - miser

A day late but Merry Christmas Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

miser - wiser

And to you too, Charlie :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

wiser - swear


----------



## littlefairywren

swear - wreak


----------



## nitewriter

wreak - creak


----------



## Micara

creak - acres


----------



## littlefairywren

acres - crest


----------



## willowmoon

crest - screw


----------



## littlefairywren

screw - wrens :happy:


----------



## Micara

wrens - sewer


----------



## littlefairywren

sewer - swore


----------



## nitewriter

swore - shore


----------



## Micara

shore - hover


----------



## nitewriter

hover - hovel


----------



## littlefairywren

hovel - lover


----------



## Micara

lover - glove


----------



## littlefairywren

glove - grove


----------



## Adamantoise

grove - forge


----------



## littlefairywren

forge - gorge


----------



## Adamantoise

gorge - ogres


----------



## littlefairywren

ogres - grows


----------



## nitewriter

grows - growl


----------



## littlefairywren

growl - owler


----------



## Micara

owler - mower


----------



## littlefairywren

mower - mover


----------



## nitewriter

mover - comer


----------



## littlefairywren

comer - cream


----------



## nitewriter

cream - realm


----------



## littlefairywren

realm - lemur


----------



## nitewriter

lemur - rules


----------



## littlefairywren

rules - fuels


----------



## Heyyou

fuels - duels


----------



## littlefairywren

duels - lubes


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

lubes - lobes


----------



## Micara

lobes - blobs


----------



## CastingPearls

blobs - blows


----------



## largenlovely

blows - blogs



CastingPearls said:


> blobs - blows


----------



## nitewriter

blogs - globe


----------



## Micara

globe - bugle


----------



## nitewriter

bugle - gruel


----------



## littlefairywren

gruel - cruel


----------



## nitewriter

cruel - clues


----------



## littlefairywren

clues - clubs


----------



## nitewriter

clubs - blues


----------



## LJ Rock

blues - blush


----------



## nitewriter

blush - shrub


----------



## Micara

shrub- burrs


----------



## nitewriter

burrs - scrub


----------



## Micara

scrub - crabs


----------



## littlefairywren

crabs - brags


----------



## Micara

brags - grays


----------



## nitewriter

grays - years


----------



## littlefairywren

years - spray


----------



## nitewriter

spray - repay


----------



## littlefairywren

repay - party


----------



## nitewriter

party - ratty


----------



## littlefairywren

ratty - fatty


----------



## nitewriter

fatty - taffy


----------



## littlefairywren

taffy - staff


----------



## nitewriter

staff - feast :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

feast - tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease - easel


----------



## littlefairywren

easel - stale


----------



## nitewriter

stale - valet


----------



## willowmoon

valet - valve


----------



## nitewriter

valva - salve


----------



## LJ Rock

salve - value


----------



## nitewriter

value - vulva


----------



## LJ Rock

vulva - valve


----------



## nitewriter

valve - slave


----------



## Micara

slave- vanes


----------



## nitewriter

vanes - navel


----------



## Micara

navel - leave


----------



## nitewriter

leave - heave


----------



## Heyyou

heave - weave


----------



## willowmoon

weave - evade


----------



## Heyyou

willowmoon said:


> weave - evade



evade - deave, http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/deave http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/peave


----------



## Adamantoise

Deave - Paved


----------



## Heyyou

Paved - Saved


----------



## Adamantoise

Saved - Fades


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

fades-deals


----------



## Micara

deals - salad


----------



## Adamantoise

bobbleheaddoll said:


> fades-deals



Salad - Dales

Hi!


----------



## Heyyou

salad - ladds


----------



## nitewriter

ladds - addle


----------



## willowmoon

addle - ladle


----------



## Micara

ladle - alley


----------



## nitewriter

alley - rally


----------



## Adamantoise

rally - relay


----------



## nitewriter

relay - yearn


----------



## Adamantoise

yearn - years


----------



## nitewriter

years - swear


----------



## Micara

swear - weary


----------



## Adamantoise

Weary - Rayed


----------



## nitewriter

rayed - delay


----------



## Adamantoise

delay - payed


----------



## LJ Rock

payed - taped


----------



## sugar and spice

taped-drape


----------



## Micara

drape - bread


----------



## sugar and spice

bread-beads


----------



## Micara

beads - spade


----------



## Adamantoise

Spade - paste


----------



## sugar and spice

paste--haste


----------



## Adamantoise

sugar and spice said:


> paste--haste



haste - shade

Hello! :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

shade - ashes


----------



## Micara

ashes - slash


----------



## Adamantoise

slash - clash


----------



## sugar and spice

clash-shalt


----------



## LJ Rock

shalt - shale


----------



## willowmoon

shale - false


----------



## Adamantoise

false - laser


----------



## Micara

laser- erase


----------



## LJ Rock

erase - share


----------



## nitewriter

share - spare


----------



## Micara

spare - prays


----------



## nitewriter

prays - spear


----------



## LJ Rock

spear - speak


----------



## Micara

speak - peaky


----------



## Adamantoise

peaky - peaty


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

peaty - meaty


----------



## Heyyou

Luv2BNaughty said:


> peaty - meaty



meaty - steam


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

steam - mares


----------



## Heyyou

Luv2BNaughty said:


> steam - mares



mares - teams


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

*edit* 10 characters


----------



## willowmoon

seams - sears


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

steak - stark


----------



## littlefairywren

stark - spark


----------



## LJ Rock

spark - spank


----------



## littlefairywren

spank - plank


----------



## LJ Rock

plank - prank


----------



## Adamantoise

prank - drank


----------



## LJ Rock

drank - drink


----------



## nitewriter

drink - brink


----------



## Heyyou

brink - bring


----------



## nitewriter

bring - grind


----------



## Heyyou

grind - grand


----------



## littlefairywren

grand - grade


----------



## Micara

grade - grave


----------



## littlefairywren

grave - verge


----------



## Micara

verge - green


----------



## littlefairywren

green - greet


----------



## nitewriter

greet - agree


----------



## littlefairywren

agree - anger


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

anger - grain


----------



## littlefairywren

grain - train


----------



## LJ Rock

train - brain


----------



## nitewriter

brain - braid


----------



## Heyyou

braid - bride


----------



## Adamantoise

bride - diner


----------



## nitewriter

diner - wierd


----------



## Adamantoise

wierd - write


----------



## littlefairywren

write - trite


----------



## Adamantoise

trite - tired


----------



## littlefairywren

tired - diets


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> tired - diets



diets - stile


----------



## littlefairywren

stile - wiles


----------



## Micara

wiles - swill


----------



## Adamantoise

swill - skill


----------



## littlefairywren

skill - pills


----------



## Micara

pills - spoil


----------



## littlefairywren

spoil - loins


----------



## nitewriter

loins - coins


----------



## littlefairywren

coins - scone


----------



## nitewriter

scone - comes :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

comes - coves


----------



## nitewriter

coves - covet


----------



## littlefairywren

covet - stove


----------



## nitewriter

stove - ovens


----------



## littlefairywren

ovens - veins


----------



## nitewriter

veins - sieve


----------



## littlefairywren

sieve - veers


----------



## Adamantoise

veers - raves


----------



## Micara

raves - sever


----------



## Adamantoise

sever - sewer


----------



## nitewriter

sewer - reset


----------



## Micara

reset - tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease - easel


----------



## sugar and spice

easel-salve


----------



## Adamantoise

salve - caves


----------



## LJ Rock

caves - crave


----------



## Adamantoise

crave - raved


----------



## Heyyou

raved - saved


----------



## littlefairywren

saved - vases


----------



## nitewriter

vases - suave


----------



## littlefairywren

suave - waves


----------



## nitewriter

waves - wages


----------



## littlefairywren

wages - gales


----------



## nitewriter

gales - gears


----------



## littlefairywren

gears - grass


----------



## Micara

grass - sugar


----------



## littlefairywren

sugar - surge


----------



## Micara

surge - guess


----------



## littlefairywren

guess - guest


----------



## Heyyou

guest - glute


----------



## willowmoon

glute - flute


----------



## LJ Rock

flute - fault


----------



## Adamantoise

fault - adult


----------



## nitewriter

adult - delta


----------



## Adamantoise

delta - mated


----------



## littlefairywren

mated - hated


----------



## Adamantoise

hated - taped


----------



## nitewriter

taped - fated


----------



## littlefairywren

fated - fetid


----------



## nitewriter

fetid - field


----------



## Adamantoise

field - yield


----------



## Micara

yield - deity


----------



## nitewriter

deity - tired


----------



## willowmoon

tired - tries


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

tries - cries


----------



## willowmoon

cries - siren


----------



## sugar and spice

siren--irons


----------



## LJ Rock

irons - irony


----------



## Adamantoise

Irony - Rhino


----------



## littlefairywren

rhino - intro


----------



## Micara

intro - train


----------



## Heyyou

train - paint


----------



## LJ Rock

paint - print


----------



## nitewriter

print - point


----------



## littlefairywren

point - pints


----------



## Micara

pints - tipsy


----------



## Heyyou

tipsy - pasty


----------



## nitewriter

pasty - tasty


----------



## littlefairywren

tasty - tarts


----------



## Adamantoise

tarts - stare


----------



## Micara

stare - erase


----------



## Adamantoise

erase - areas


----------



## littlefairywren

areas - fears


----------



## Adamantoise

fears - rafts


----------



## littlefairywren

rafts - craft


----------



## Adamantoise

craft - farce


----------



## littlefairywren

farce - facet


----------



## Adamantoise

facet - faced


----------



## LJ Rock

faced - farce


----------



## littlefairywren

farce - races


----------



## nitewriter

races - trace


----------



## littlefairywren

trace - grace


----------



## Heyyou

grace - raged


----------



## Adamantoise

raged - dream


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - drams


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> dream - drams



drams - scram

Hiya!


----------



## littlefairywren

scram - cramp

Hiya Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

cramp - clamp

How do you feel?


----------



## littlefairywren

clamp - clams 

Pretty good ta. How about you?


----------



## Adamantoise

clams - lambs

I'm doing okay,thanks. :bow:


----------



## nitewriter

lambs - blame


----------



## Adamantoise

blame - blaze


----------



## littlefairywren

blaze - label


----------



## Adamantoise

label - belly


----------



## nitewriter

belly - yells


----------



## littlefairywren

yells - fells


----------



## Adamantoise

fells - files


----------



## outonwhyte

files - miles


----------



## littlefairywren

outonwhyte said:


> files - miles



Hello new person 

miles - limps


----------



## Adamantoise

outonwhyte said:


> files - miles



Oh yes,hello there. 



littlefairywren said:


> Hello new person
> 
> miles - limps



limps - lisps


----------



## littlefairywren

lisps - spits


----------



## outonwhyte

spits - ships


----------



## littlefairywren

ships - spins


----------



## nitewriter

spins - pains


----------



## littlefairywren

pains - snaps


----------



## outonwhyte

snaps - snips


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

snips -pints


----------



## nitewriter

pints - thins


----------



## Adamantoise

thins - thing 

;


----------



## littlefairywren

thing - hinge


----------



## Adamantoise

hinge - singe


----------



## littlefairywren

singe - grins


----------



## Adamantoise

grins - risen


----------



## littlefairywren

risen - sired


----------



## Adamantoise

sired - dives


----------



## rg770Ibanez

dives - lives


----------



## nitewriter

lives - slice


----------



## littlefairywren

slice - slick


----------



## LJ Rock

slick - skill


----------



## rg770Ibanez

skill - likes


----------



## littlefairywren

likes - pikes


----------



## Adamantoise

pikes - spite


----------



## littlefairywren

spite - tripe


----------



## Adamantoise

tripe - gripe


----------



## littlefairywren

gripe - ripen


----------



## Adamantoise

Ripen - Siren


----------



## nitewriter

siren - rents


----------



## Timberwolf

rents - tents


----------



## LJ Rock

tents - spent


----------



## willowmoon

spent - spend


----------



## Adamantoise

spend - ponds


----------



## nitewriter

ponds - sound


----------



## Adamantoise

sound - hound


----------



## nitewriter

hound - bound


----------



## Adamantoise

bound - doubt


----------



## nitewriter

doubt - bouts


----------



## Adamantoise

bouts - boats


----------



## nitewriter

boats - toast


----------



## Adamantoise

toast - state


----------



## LJ Rock

state - stale


----------



## big_lad27

stale - stalk


----------



## Adamantoise

stalk - slake


----------



## nitewriter

slake - scale


----------



## Adamantoise

scale - paces


----------



## big_lad27

paces - paste


----------



## nitewriter

paste - strap


----------



## Adamantoise

strap - scrap


----------



## nitewriter

scrap - spare


----------



## outonwhyte

spare - areas


----------



## big_lad27

areas - arena


----------



## nitewriter

arena - earns


----------



## big_lad27

earns - snarl


----------



## nitewriter

snarl - learn


----------



## willowmoon

learn - feral


----------



## nitewriter

feral - lifer


----------



## Adamantoise

lifer - fibre


----------



## nitewriter

fibre - flier


----------



## Adamantoise

flier - riled


----------



## nitewriter

riled - peril

Lo Tom Doing Well thank you 
didn't answer the other night


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> riled - peril
> 
> Lo Tom Doing Well thank you
> didn't answer the other night



peril - pearl

That's okay,I'm glad you're okay. :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

pearl - repel


----------



## Adamantoise

repel - bleep


----------



## nitewriter

bleep - leper


----------



## Adamantoise

leper - peers


----------



## nitewriter

peers - super


----------



## Adamantoise

super - rubes


----------



## big_lad27

rubes - beers


----------



## Adamantoise

big_lad27 said:


> rubes - beers



beers - steer

Hey man,how's it going?


----------



## nitewriter

steer - store


----------



## big_lad27

Adamantoise said:


> beers - steer
> 
> Hey man,how's it going?



store - roast


I'm all good dude, how about yourself .....


----------



## Micara

roast - traps


----------



## LJ Rock

traps - spars


----------



## Micara

spars - raspy


----------



## Adamantoise

raspy - pairs


----------



## nitewriter

pairs - stair


----------



## Adamantoise

stair - raise


----------



## Micara

raise - irate


----------



## outonwhyte

irate - tired


----------



## nitewriter

tired - deter


----------



## Adamantoise

deter - rated


----------



## outonwhyte

rated - dewar


----------



## nitewriter

dewar - draws


----------



## Micara

draws - wands


----------



## outonwhyte

wands - sandy


----------



## nitewriter

sandy - stand


----------



## big_lad27

stand - dents


----------



## Micara

dents - tuned


----------



## nitewriter

tuned - untie


----------



## littlefairywren

untie - unity


----------



## nitewriter

unity - unite


----------



## Adamantoise

unite - tuned


----------



## littlefairywren

tuned - dunes


----------



## Adamantoise

dunes - deens


----------



## littlefairywren

deens - sneer


----------



## LJ Rock

sneer - scene


----------



## Micara

scene - necks


----------



## littlefairywren

necks - pecks


----------



## outonwhyte

pecks - pucks


----------



## littlefairywren

pucks - sucks


----------



## nitewriter

sucks  - sulks


----------



## littlefairywren

sulks - souls


----------



## outonwhyte

souls - slogs


----------



## nitewriter

slogs - glass


----------



## Micara

glass - slaps


----------



## outonwhyte

slaps - claps


----------



## Micara

claps - place


----------



## nitewriter

place - leaps


----------



## littlefairywren

leaps - plate


----------



## Micara

plate - plead


----------



## nitewriter

plead - apple


----------



## littlefairywren

apple - apply


----------



## nitewriter

apply - happy 

Top of the Morning Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

happy - nappy

Hi there, Charlie :happy:


----------



## Adamantoise

nappy - dappy


----------



## nitewriter

dappy - paddy

Hello Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> dappy - paddy
> 
> Hello Tom



Paddy - Laddy

Good day,Charlie!


----------



## littlefairywren

laddy - addle


----------



## nitewriter

addle - ladle


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle - lapel


----------



## outonwhyte

lapel - place


----------



## littlefairywren

place - clasp


----------



## nitewriter

clasp - splat


----------



## Adamantoise

splat - traps


----------



## littlefairywren

traps - spats


----------



## Adamantoise

spats - patés


----------



## littlefairywren

pates - stamp


----------



## Adamantoise

stamp - malts


----------



## MatthewB

malts - slams


----------



## Adamantoise

MatthewB said:


> malts - slams



slams - slash

Hello Matthew!


----------



## outonwhyte

slash - shale


----------



## Adamantoise

shale - phase


----------



## nitewriter

phase - sepia


----------



## MatthewB

sepia - tapes

Hi, *adamantoise*!


----------



## nitewriter

tapes - spite


----------



## Heyyou

spite - penis


----------



## nitewriter

penis - spent


----------



## MatthewB

spent - punts


----------



## Heyyou

punts - stunt


----------



## Micara

stunt - stuns


----------



## MatthewB

stump - stamp


----------



## nitewriter

stamp - pasta


----------



## littlefairywren

pasta - strap


----------



## nitewriter

strap - scrap


----------



## MatthewB

scrap - parks


----------



## nitewriter

parks - perks


----------



## littlefairywren

perks - jerks


----------



## nitewriter

jerks - jeers


----------



## Adamantoise

jeers - peers


----------



## littlefairywren

peers - preen


----------



## Adamantoise

preen - enter


----------



## littlefairywren

enter - trees


----------



## LJ Rock

trees - steep


----------



## littlefairywren

steep - pests


----------



## outonwhyte

pests - pesto


----------



## littlefairywren

pesto - stomp


----------



## Adamantoise

stomp - tombs


----------



## Micara

tombs - bombs

How are you, Tom?


----------



## Adamantoise

Micara said:


> tombs - bombs
> 
> How are you, Tom?



bombs - blobs

I'm doing okay,thank you-I'm just getting over a cold. How are you?


----------



## littlefairywren

blobs - lobes


----------



## nitewriter

lobes - globe


----------



## littlefairywren

globe - bulge


----------



## outonwhyte

bulge - glued


----------



## littlefairywren

glued - duels


----------



## Micara

duels - fused


----------



## nitewriter

fused - suede


----------



## littlefairywren

suede - dudes


----------



## Micara

dudes - duped


----------



## nitewriter

duped - upped


----------



## littlefairywren

upped - upper


----------



## outonwhyte

upper - prude


----------



## Heyyou

prude - drape


----------



## littlefairywren

drape - paper


----------



## nitewriter

paper - pears


----------



## The Orange Mage

pears - ropes


----------



## Micara

ropes - super


----------



## littlefairywren

super - cures


----------



## The Orange Mage

cures - acres


----------



## Micara

acres - clear


----------



## littlefairywren

clear - reach


----------



## Adamantoise

reach - teach


----------



## Micara

teach - chafe


----------



## littlefairywren

chafe - fetch


----------



## nitewriter

fetch - teach


----------



## Adamantoise

teach - retch


----------



## outonwhyte

retch - their


----------



## nitewriter

their - write


----------



## Micara

write - tripe


----------



## snuggletiger

Tripe--Tepid


----------



## nitewriter

Tepid - edits


----------



## Micara

edits - suite


----------



## nitewriter

suite - unite


----------



## Adamantoise

unite - unity


----------



## nitewriter

unity - tunic


----------



## Adamantoise

tunic - tonic


----------



## nitewriter

tonic - coins


----------



## Adamantoise

coins - scone


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

scone - scope


----------



## Micara

scope - poise


----------



## outonwhyte

poise - ropes


----------



## Adamantoise

ropes - store


----------



## Micara

store - overt


----------



## nitewriter

overt - cover


----------



## Adamantoise

cover - rover


----------



## nitewriter

rover - error


----------



## Micara

error - order


----------



## outonwhyte

order - older


----------



## Micara

older - bored


----------



## Adamantoise

bored - sober


----------



## Micara

sober - broke


----------



## Adamantoise

broke - brake


----------



## nitewriter

brake - bread


----------



## outonwhyte

bread - dread


----------



## Micara

dread - udder


----------



## Adamantoise

udder = ruder


----------



## nitewriter

ruder - truer


----------



## J_Underscore

truer - ruler


----------



## outonwhyte

ruler - bluer


----------



## nitewriter

bluer - blurb


----------



## Adamantoise

blurb - bulbs


----------



## Micara

bulbs - blabs


----------



## Heyyou

tripe - taper


----------



## Linda

taper - pears


----------



## nitewriter

pears - pearl


----------



## Micara

*confused at how blabs turned into tripe* 

pearl - caper


----------



## outonwhyte

caper - paver


----------



## Nice-Girl

paver - paper


----------



## nitewriter

paper - apple


----------



## Linda

apple-apply


----------



## Adamantoise

apply - happy


----------



## rg770Ibanez

happy - pappy


----------



## nitewriter

pappy - apply


----------



## Linda

apply-sappy


----------



## rg770Ibanez

sappy - raspy


----------



## nitewriter

raspy - stray


----------



## rg770Ibanez

stray - stair


----------



## nitewriter

stair - raise


----------



## rg770Ibanez

raise - rises


----------



## Deacone

rises - roses


----------



## outonwhyte

roses - shore


----------



## Deacone

shore - short


----------



## nitewriter

short - sport


----------



## Linda

sport-traps


----------



## Deacone

traps - start


----------



## CoralRain

Start - Brats


----------



## nitewriter

brats - beast


----------



## littlefairywren

beast - feast


----------



## Deacone

feast - tease


----------



## Micara

tease - trees


----------



## littlefairywren

trees - scree


----------



## snuggletiger

Dread-Dares


----------



## Adamantoise

Dares - Snare


----------



## nitewriter

snare - snarl


----------



## outonwhyte

snarl - rains


----------



## snuggletiger

rains--pains


----------



## Deacone

pains - paint


----------



## J_Underscore

paint - taint


----------



## Deacone

J_JP_M said:


> paint - taint



ew dirty bastard! 

taint - train


----------



## littlefairywren

train - brain


----------



## Adamantoise

brain - grain


----------



## littlefairywren

grain - grant


----------



## Deacone

grant - trans


----------



## J_Underscore

train - taint (just kidding lol, not again)

train - trait

Edit: The poster above me failed  lol


----------



## Deacone

well fuck. I said train again. and i edited it when i saw. so let's just carry on shall we?

trait - irate


----------



## littlefairywren

irate - stare


----------



## outonwhyte

stare - steal


----------



## Deacone

steal - steel


----------



## littlefairywren

steel - leeks


----------



## Linda

leeks - sleep


----------



## littlefairywren

sleep - pleas


----------



## Micara

pleas - apple


----------



## outonwhyte

apple - pedal


----------



## J_Underscore

pedal - dealt


----------



## Adamantoise

dealt - glade


----------



## littlefairywren

glade - ladle


----------



## Linda

glade - deals


----------



## Adamantoise

deals - shale


----------



## nitewriter

shale - tales


----------



## Micara

tales - salty


----------



## Linda

salty - stall


----------



## littlefairywren

stall - slats


----------



## Linda

slats - sluts


----------



## Deacone

sluts - slots


----------



## outonwhyte

slots - stole


----------



## Adamantoise

stole - slope


----------



## nitewriter

slope - pulse


----------



## Adamantoise

pulse - pleas


----------



## Deacone

pleas - pleat


----------



## nitewriter

pleat - apple


----------



## rg770Ibanez

apple - lapel


----------



## littlefairywren

lapel - paler


----------



## nitewriter

paler - padre


----------



## Adamantoise

padre - spade


----------



## littlefairywren

spade - dares


----------



## Adamantoise

dares - raids


----------



## outonwhyte

raids - draws


----------



## Linda

draws - warps


----------



## Heyyou

warps - sharp


----------



## nitewriter

sharp - harsh


----------



## Deacone

harsh - shard


----------



## nitewriter

shard - trash


----------



## Deacone

trash - stash


----------



## littlefairywren

stash - stars


----------



## Adamantoise

Stars - Stirs


----------



## Linda

Stirs - rifts


----------



## Adamantoise

rifts - shift


----------



## littlefairywren

shift - shirt


----------



## Adamantoise

shirt - tries

How is everyone today?


----------



## Linda

tries - trees 

Good here. How are you??


----------



## Adamantoise

Linda said:


> tries - trees
> 
> Good here. How are you??



trees - peers

I'm doing alright,thanks.


----------



## spiritangel

peers - spear

great thanks and your goodself?


----------



## littlefairywren

spear - pearl 

Happy wee camper over here :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

pearl - early


----------



## Linda

early - years


----------



## littlefairywren

years - gears


----------



## outonwhyte

gears - cages


----------



## littlefairywren

cages - stage


----------



## nitewriter

stage - guest


----------



## littlefairywren

guest - guise


----------



## Micara

guise - segue


----------



## Linda

segue - guess


----------



## Adamantoise

guess - surge


----------



## nitewriter

surge - purge


----------



## Linda

purge - grape


----------



## nitewriter

grape - great


----------



## Heyyou

great - treat


----------



## Linda

treat - rated


----------



## Deacone

rated - raped

(sorry) lol


----------



## nitewriter

raped - payed


----------



## littlefairywren

payed - drape


----------



## Deacone

drape - grape


----------



## nitewriter

grape - wager


----------



## littlefairywren

wager - wader


----------



## Micara

wader - draws


----------



## outonwhyte

draws - sword


----------



## littlefairywren

sword - works


----------



## Linda

outonwhyte said:


> draws - sword




I love this one. (I'm a dork.)


works - words


----------



## nitewriter

words - world


----------



## littlefairywren

world - droll


----------



## nitewriter

droll - dolly


----------



## littlefairywren

dolly - Lysol 

We're allowed proper names aren't we?


----------



## outonwhyte

Lysol - folly


----------



## littlefairywren

folly - filly


----------



## Linda

world - lords


----------



## LJ Rock

lords - words


----------



## rg770Ibanez

words - rowdy


----------



## Micara

rowdy - woody


----------



## Adamantoise

woody - dowdy


----------



## littlefairywren

dowdy - downy


----------



## Adamantoise

downy - wound


----------



## littlefairywren

wound - drown


----------



## Adamantoise

drown - world


----------



## Deacone

world - drool


----------



## outonwhyte

drool - odors


----------



## Deacone

odors - sword


----------



## Micara

sword - worse


----------



## littlefairywren

worse - gorse


----------



## Linda

gorse - sarge


----------



## littlefairywren

sarge - great


----------



## nitewriter

great - tears


----------



## Linda

tears - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - spate


----------



## Deacone

spate - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - scrap


----------



## Adamantoise

scrap - cards


----------



## littlefairywren

cards - raids


----------



## Micara

raids - daisy


----------



## littlefairywren

daisy - ideas


----------



## Linda

ideas - spade


----------



## littlefairywren

spade - dares


----------



## Adamantoise

dares - scare


----------



## littlefairywren

scare - react


----------



## Adamantoise

react - facet


----------



## rg770Ibanez

facet - facts


----------



## Deacone

facts - faces


----------



## Adamantoise

faces - capes


----------



## nitewriter

capes - scrap


----------



## outonwhyte

scrap - parks


----------



## Adamantoise

parks - pairs


----------



## nitewriter

pairs -raise


----------



## littlefairywren

raise - rains


----------



## Linda

rains - nears


----------



## nitewriter

nears - sneer


----------



## littlefairywren

sneer - jeers


----------



## nitewriter

jeers - reset


----------



## Linda

reset - stare


----------



## rg770Ibanez

stare - stair


----------



## Adamantoise

stair - irate


----------



## rg770Ibanez

irate - tears


----------



## littlefairywren

tears - traps


----------



## Adamantoise

traps - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - parts


----------



## Adamantoise

parts - smart


----------



## littlefairywren

smart - marks


----------



## outonwhyte

marks - racks


----------



## Linda

racks - crack


----------



## littlefairywren

crack - crank


----------



## nitewriter

crank - prank


----------



## littlefairywren

prank - apron


----------



## nitewriter

apron - prong


----------



## littlefairywren

prong - groan


----------



## Linda

groan - range


----------



## rg770Ibanez

range - angle


----------



## Adamantoise

angle - bagel


----------



## littlefairywren

bagel - badge


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> bagel - badge



badge - abode

Hi there!


----------



## littlefairywren

abode - bodes

Hiya!


----------



## Linda

bodes - adobe


----------



## Adamantoise

Linda said:


> bodes - adobe



adobe - adore

Hello Linda.


----------



## Linda

Adamantoise said:


> adobe - adore
> 
> Hello Linda.






adore - reads

Hello handsome.


----------



## outonwhyte

reads - ready


----------



## littlefairywren

ready - tread


----------



## Adamantoise

tread - eater


----------



## littlefairywren

eater - prate


----------



## Adamantoise

prate - trace


----------



## nitewriter

trace - extra


----------



## Linda

extra - rated


----------



## Deacone

rated - irate


----------



## Adamantoise

irate - ratio


----------



## littlefairywren

ratio - tiara


----------



## Adamantoise

tiara - arias


----------



## littlefairywren

arias - Aries


----------



## Adamantoise

Aries - Share


----------



## littlefairywren

share - heart


----------



## Linda

heart - treat


----------



## Adamantoise

treat - alert


----------



## littlefairywren

alert - trawl


----------



## Adamantoise

trawl - warts


----------



## Linda

warts - start


----------



## Adamantoise

start - carts


----------



## Linda

carts - warts


----------



## nitewriter

warts - swear


----------



## Adamantoise

swear - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - stern


----------



## Adamantoise

stern - rants


----------



## outonwhyte

rants - straw


----------



## Adamantoise

straw - wraps


----------



## Linda

wraps - sharp


----------



## littlefairywren

sharp - parks


----------



## LJ Rock

parks - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - bares


----------



## Adamantoise

bares - erase


----------



## Linda

erase - saver


----------



## Adamantoise

saver - brave


----------



## nitewriter

brave - raven


----------



## LJ Rock

raven - grave


----------



## Linda

grave - rages


----------



## Adamantoise

rages - brags


----------



## Fattitude1

brags ~ barge


----------



## Linda

barge - great


----------



## nitewriter

great - tread


----------



## outonwhyte

tread - trend


----------



## nitewriter

trend - treed


----------



## LJ Rock

treed - reeds


----------



## Adamantoise

reeds - peers


----------



## LJ Rock

peers - pears


----------



## nitewriter

pears - stear


----------



## Adamantoise

stear - nears


----------



## nitewriter

nears - snore ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> nears - snore ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



snore - ropes

Ah-don't go to sleep yet! ^_^;


----------



## Linda

ropes - shore


----------



## Adamantoise

shore - romes


----------



## Fattitude1

romes ~ score


----------



## Linda

score - races


----------



## LJ Rock

races - grace


----------



## nitewriter

grace - trace


----------



## LJ Rock

trace - tears


----------



## Micara

tears - extra


----------



## LJ Rock

extra - exact


----------



## outonwhyte

exact - taxes


----------



## LJ Rock

taxes - taste


----------



## nitewriter

taste - paste


----------



## LJ Rock

paste - waste


----------



## nitewriter

waste - waist


----------



## LJ Rock

waist - twist


----------



## Adamantoise

twist - trist


----------



## LJ Rock

trist - trite


----------



## Adamantoise

trite - tripe


----------



## nitewriter

tripe - piers


----------



## LJ Rock

piers - spies


----------



## Adamantoise

spies - spine


----------



## littlefairywren

spine - pined


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> spine - pined



pined - diner

Hiya...


----------



## littlefairywren

diner - finer

Hiya, Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

Finer - Siren


----------



## The Orange Mage

Siren - Reign


----------



## nitewriter

Reign - Genie :bow: yes Master


----------



## littlefairywren

genie - singe


----------



## Adamantoise

singe - gains


----------



## J_Underscore

gains - spain


----------



## Adamantoise

spain -snail


----------



## LJ Rock

snail - align


----------



## nitewriter

align - alien


----------



## littlefairywren

alien - leans


----------



## The Orange Mage

leans - steal


----------



## littlefairywren

steal - laces


----------



## The Orange Mage

laces - slice


----------



## nitewriter

slice - spice


----------



## littlefairywren

spice - picks


----------



## Linda

picks - spice


----------



## Adamantoise

spice - space


----------



## nitewriter

space - place


----------



## Adamantoise

place - pecan


----------



## nitewriter

pecan - caper


----------



## Linda

caper - creep


----------



## nitewriter

creep - peace


----------



## Adamantoise

peace - piece


----------



## outonwhyte

piece - crepe


----------



## littlefairywren

crepe - creme


----------



## The Orange Mage

creme - creep


----------



## LJ Rock

creep - creed


----------



## littlefairywren

creed - reeds


----------



## LJ Rock

reeds - reads


----------



## nitewriter

reads - dread


----------



## littlefairywren

dread - raged


----------



## Adamantoise

raged - cared


----------



## Linda

cared - reads


----------



## littlefairywren

reads - fades


----------



## nitewriter

fades - faces


----------



## littlefairywren

faces - scare


----------



## LJ Rock

scare - cared


----------



## nitewriter

cared - decay


----------



## littlefairywren

decay - decal


----------



## Adamantoise

decal - blade


----------



## Linda

blade - delay


----------



## Adamantoise

delay - yield


----------



## LJ Rock

yield - slide


----------



## littlefairywren

slide - slice (of cheesecake please )


----------



## Adamantoise

slice - slime


----------



## littlefairywren

slime - limps


----------



## Adamantoise

limps - palms


----------



## nitewriter

palms - small


----------



## littlefairywren

small - malts


----------



## nitewriter

malts - stamp


----------



## littlefairywren

stamp - tarps


----------



## nitewriter

tarps - paths


----------



## littlefairywren

paths - shape


----------



## nitewriter

shape - pears :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

pears  - spark 

Hiya Charlie!


----------



## nitewriter

spark - speak

Good Morning Kimberly


----------



## Adamantoise

speak - spoke


----------



## littlefairywren

spoke - spore

Morning Tom


----------



## nitewriter

spore - shore


----------



## littlefairywren

shore - share


----------



## nitewriter

share - harsh


----------



## littlefairywren

harsh - marsh


----------



## Adamantoise

marsh - shark


----------



## littlefairywren

shark - larks


----------



## outonwhyte

larks - marks


----------



## Adamantoise

marks - stark


----------



## littlefairywren

stark - straw


----------



## Adamantoise

straw - waste


----------



## nitewriter

waste - water


----------



## littlefairywren

water - trawl


----------



## nitewriter

trawl - brawl


----------



## littlefairywren

brawl - brawn


----------



## outonwhyte

brawn - warns


----------



## littlefairywren

warns - swans


----------



## Adamantoise

swans - gnaws


----------



## nitewriter

gnaws - swank


----------



## littlefairywren

swank - ranks


----------



## nitewriter

ranks - shank


----------



## Adamantoise

shank - tanks

Good evening,all!


----------



## littlefairywren

tanks - skate 

Good morning


----------



## Adamantoise

skate - gates


----------



## outonwhyte

gates - grate


----------



## nitewriter

grate - grape


----------



## Adamantoise

grape - raged


----------



## nitewriter

raged - range


----------



## littlefairywren

range - mange


----------



## The Orange Mage

mange - mango


----------



## nitewriter

mango - tango


----------



## Linda

tango - giant


----------



## Adamantoise

Giant - Agent


----------



## nitewriter

agent - great


----------



## Linda

great - grape


----------



## littlefairywren

grape - grope


----------



## nitewriter

grope - opera


----------



## Adamantoise

opera - trope


----------



## nitewriter

trope - poets


----------



## Weirdo890

poets - ports


----------



## nitewriter

ports - spurt


----------



## outonwhyte

spurt - rusty


----------



## LJ Rock

rusty - trust


----------



## Weirdo890

trust - tryst


----------



## Adamantoise

tryst - story


----------



## The Orange Mage

story - riots


----------



## nitewriter

riots - short


----------



## Angel

short - shorn


----------



## LJ Rock

shorn - horny


----------



## Adamantoise

horny - thorn


----------



## LJ Rock

thorn - throw


----------



## Adamantoise

throw - wrath


----------



## Linda

wrath - thaws


----------



## Weirdo890

thaws - wasn't


----------



## LJ Rock

wasn't - waist


----------



## Angel

waist - sweat


----------



## LJ Rock

sweat - yeast


----------



## Angel

yeast - years


----------



## The Orange Mage

years - arsed


----------



## LJ Rock

arsed - shred


----------



## Angel

shred - dress


----------



## LJ Rock

dress - dries


----------



## Adamantoise

dries - fried


----------



## nitewriter

fried - afire


----------



## big_lad27

afire - fairy


----------



## Weirdo890

fairy - fiery


----------



## Angel

fiery - fired


----------



## LJ Rock

fired - drift


----------



## outonwhyte

drift - first


----------



## LJ Rock

first - fists


----------



## Weirdo890

fists - fasts


----------



## LJ Rock

fasts - stats


----------



## Weirdo890

stats - state


----------



## crayola box

state-steam


----------



## Adamantoise

steam - beams


----------



## Weirdo890

beams - reams


----------



## Adamantoise

reams - dames


----------



## Weirdo890

dames - famed


----------



## Adamantoise

famed - flame


----------



## Linda

flame - meals


----------



## Adamantoise

meals - slime


----------



## nitewriter

slime - email


----------



## Adamantoise

email - image


----------



## nitewriter

image - magic


----------



## Adamantoise

magic - manic


----------



## nitewriter

manic - antic


----------



## Angel

antic - artic


----------



## nitewriter

artic - cairn


----------



## The Orange Mage

cairn - rains


----------



## Angel

rains - snail


----------



## Linda

snail - lands


----------



## outonwhyte

lands - dials


----------



## Weirdo890

dials - vials


----------



## LJ Rock

vials - rival


----------



## nitewriter

rival - vital


----------



## Fattitude1

vital~ viral


----------



## nitewriter

viral - liver


----------



## Adamantoise

Liver - Lover


----------



## littlefairywren

lover - lower


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> lover - lower



lower - tower

Good day,Kim!


----------



## nitewriter

tower - towel


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> tower - towel



towel - hotel


----------



## nitewriter

hotel - stole


----------



## littlefairywren

stole - totes 

Hiya, Tom and Charlie


----------



## Adamantoise

totes - totem


----------



## nitewriter

totem - tempt:batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

tempt - temps


----------



## Angel

temps - steam


----------



## The Orange Mage

steam - steal


----------



## Angel

steal - steak


----------



## The Orange Mage

steak - makes


----------



## nitewriter

makes - smack


----------



## Linda

smack - calks


----------



## LJ Rock

calks - chalk


----------



## littlefairywren

chalk - clash


----------



## LJ Rock

clash - crash


----------



## nitewriter

crash - brash


----------



## Linda

brash - hears


----------



## firefly

hears - horse


----------



## The Orange Mage

horse - share


----------



## littlefairywren

share - heart


----------



## LJ Rock

heart - there


----------



## nitewriter

there - sheet


----------



## littlefairywren

sheet - heeds


----------



## Angel

heeds - speed


----------



## outonwhyte

speed- posed


----------



## Weirdo890

posed - hosed


----------



## Linda

hosed - shore


----------



## LJ Rock

shore - snore


----------



## littlefairywren

snore - roses


----------



## Linda

roses - snore


----------



## The Orange Mage

snore - nears


----------



## nitewriter

nears - sneer


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> snore - roses





Linda said:


> roses - snore




Maybe I should pay attention. :doh: Doh!!

sneer - nerds


----------



## Angel

nerds - stern


----------



## Weirdo890

stern - rants


----------



## nitewriter

rants - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Maybe I should pay attention. :doh: Doh!!



That made me a giggle :happy:

stare - treks


----------



## Linda

treks - stare


----------



## Fattitude1

stare ~ parts


----------



## nitewriter

parts - party :bounce:


----------



## The Orange Mage

party - parry


----------



## nitewriter

parry - carry


----------



## Weirdo890

carry - Larry


----------



## nitewriter

larry - array


----------



## littlefairywren

array - tarry


----------



## Angel

tarry - teary


----------



## Adamantoise

Teary - rated


----------



## littlefairywren

rated - hated


----------



## Linda

hated - heart


----------



## littlefairywren

heart - shear


----------



## nitewriter

shear - reach


----------



## Angel

reach - teach


----------



## The Orange Mage

teach - chart


----------



## Angel

chart - charm


----------



## nitewriter

charm - cream


----------



## littlefairywren

cream - crams


----------



## Angel

crams - smart


----------



## snuggletiger

Angel said:


> crams - smart



Smart-Mares


----------



## nitewriter

smart - storm


----------



## LJ Rock

storm - strum


----------



## mel

strum-rusts


----------



## Weirdo890

rusts - trust


----------



## LJ Rock

trust - crust


----------



## Adamantoise

crust - curse


----------



## Weirdo890

curse - cured


----------



## Angel

cured - creed


----------



## littlefairywren

creed - reeds


----------



## nitewriter

reeds - reefs


----------



## Angel

reefs - feeds


----------



## Adamantoise

feeds - reeds


----------



## Weirdo890

deers - reads


----------



## Adamantoise

reads - deals


----------



## Weirdo890

deals - meals


----------



## Adamantoise

meals - gales


----------



## Weirdo890

gales - legal


----------



## littlefairywren

legal - regal


----------



## Angel

regal - great


----------



## nitewriter

great - agree


----------



## The Orange Mage

agree- gears


----------



## nitewriter

gears - swear


----------



## littlefairywren

swear - years


----------



## Angel

years - yearn


----------



## The Orange Mage

yearn - ready


----------



## Angel

ready - early


----------



## The Orange Mage

early - leery


----------



## LJ Rock

leery - reels


----------



## nitewriter

reels - trees


----------



## Adamantoise

trees - greet


----------



## nitewriter

greet - green


----------



## littlefairywren

green - grebe


----------



## nitewriter

grebe - breed


----------



## littlefairywren

breed - bride


----------



## Angel

bride - drive


----------



## The Orange Mage

drive - river


----------



## Angel

river - liver


----------



## nitewriter

liver - diver


----------



## Adamantoise

diver - viper


----------



## nitewriter

viper - piers


----------



## littlefairywren

piers - pride


----------



## nitewriter

pride - tried


----------



## Robbie_Rob

tried - dried


----------



## LJ Rock

dried - dread


----------



## Adamantoise

dread - trade


----------



## LJ Rock

trade - tardy


----------



## littlefairywren

tardy - darts


----------



## Angel

darts - stare


----------



## The Orange Mage

Stare - stair


----------



## LJ Rock

stair - strip


----------



## nitewriter

strip - tripe


----------



## Weirdo890

tripe - trope


----------



## LJ Rock

trope - probe


----------



## swamptoad

probe - broke


----------



## nitewriter

broke - brake


----------



## Angel

brake - bread


----------



## LJ Rock

bread - breed


----------



## nitewriter

breed - bride


----------



## LJ Rock

bride - birds


----------



## Angel

birds - braid


----------



## Adamantoise

braid - brain


----------



## nitewriter

brain - brand


----------



## Adamantoise

brand - drawn


----------



## nitewriter

drawn - prawn


----------



## swamptoad

prawn - warps


----------



## nitewriter

warps - spawn


----------



## Angel

spawn - *swamp*toad


----------



## LJ Rock

swamp - swaps


----------



## Adamantoise

swaps - sways


----------



## LJ Rock

sways - spays


----------



## Adamantoise

spays - spars


----------



## LJ Rock

spars - spray


----------



## Adamantoise

spray - grasp


----------



## nitewriter

grasp - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - stare


----------



## Adamantoise

stare - gates


----------



## Angel

gates - guest


----------



## LJ Rock

guest - guess


----------



## nitewriter

guess - segue


----------



## Adamantoise

segue - geese


----------



## littlefairywren

geese - siege


----------



## Adamantoise

siege - guise


----------



## Angel

guise - suite


----------



## LJ Rock

suite - suits


----------



## Adamantoise

suits - units


----------



## J_Underscore

units - unite


----------



## spiritangel

unite - tines


----------



## LJ Rock

tines - spine


----------



## Angel

spine - spiel


----------



## snuggletiger

spiel---leaps


----------



## LJ Rock

leaps - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - press


----------



## Angel

press - super


----------



## LJ Rock

super - spurs


----------



## Adamantoise

spurs - slurp


----------



## nitewriter

slurp - purse


----------



## Adamantoise

purse - prose


----------



## littlefairywren

prose - roper


----------



## Angel

roper - grope


----------



## The Orange Mage

grope - grove


----------



## spiritangel

grove - drove


----------



## littlefairywren

drove - overs (cricket speak)


----------



## Angel

overs - verse


----------



## nitewriter

verse - saver


----------



## Adamantoise

saver - crave


----------



## Linda

crave - craze


----------



## Angel

craze - zebra


----------



## littlefairywren

zebra - brace


----------



## nitewriter

brace - braze


----------



## Adamantoise

braze - blaze


----------



## nitewriter

blaze - bales


----------



## Adamantoise

bales - bears


----------



## nitewriter

bears - stare


----------



## Adamantoise

stare - races


----------



## nitewriter

races - grace


----------



## littlefairywren

grace - grape


----------



## nitewriter

grape - pears


----------



## littlefairywren

pears - prays


----------



## nitewriter

prays - prats


----------



## Adamantoise

prats - scrap


----------



## littlefairywren

scrap - racks


----------



## Adamantoise

racks - corks


----------



## littlefairywren

corks - stork


----------



## Adamantoise

stork - rocks


----------



## Fattitude1

rocks~ score


----------



## Angel

score - scorn


----------



## littlefairywren

scorn - crows


----------



## J_Underscore

crows - words


----------



## LJ Rock

words - wards


----------



## Adamantoise

wards - wades


----------



## nitewriter

wades - swede


----------



## littlefairywren

swede - wends


----------



## The Orange Mage

wends - weeds


----------



## littlefairywren

weeds - feeds


----------



## Angel

feeds - reefs


----------



## LJ Rock

reefs - fears


----------



## nitewriter

fears - farce


----------



## littlefairywren

farce - crate


----------



## Angel

crate - cream


----------



## spiritangel

cream - dream


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - maker


----------



## LJ Rock

maker - mares


----------



## Adamantoise

mares - snare


----------



## littlefairywren

snare - snake


----------



## Adamantoise

snake - slake


----------



## LJ Rock

slake - scale


----------



## Angel

scale - scald


----------



## LJ Rock

scald - scalp


----------



## littlefairywren

scalp - calls


----------



## LJ Rock

calls - shall


----------



## spiritangel

shall - shoal


----------



## LJ Rock

shoal - aloha


----------



## nitewriter

aloha - halos


----------



## LJ Rock

halos - sloth


----------



## littlefairywren

sloth - moths


----------



## LJ Rock

moths - stomp


----------



## nitewriter

stomp - storm


----------



## littlefairywren

storm - roams


----------



## LJ Rock

roams - aroma


----------



## nitewriter

aroma - amore


----------



## Adamantoise

amore - adore


----------



## littlefairywren

adore - drape


----------



## LJ Rock

drape - pride


----------



## littlefairywren

pride - rider


----------



## nitewriter

rider - tried


----------



## Adamantoise

tried - drift


----------



## nitewriter

drift - draft


----------



## littlefairywren

draft - graft


----------



## Adamantoise

graft - great


----------



## littlefairywren

great - react


----------



## Adamantoise

react - actor


----------



## nitewriter

actor - cater


----------



## LJ Rock

cater - carts


----------



## nitewriter

carts - trace


----------



## littlefairywren

trace - grace


----------



## LJ Rock

grace - grate


----------



## Micara

grate- tiger


----------



## nitewriter

tiger - remit


----------



## LJ Rock

remit - timed


----------



## littlefairywren

timed - dimes


----------



## Adamantoise

dimes - smite


----------



## Angel

smite - smile


----------



## littlefairywren

smile - moles


----------



## Micara

moles - lemon


----------



## littlefairywren

lemon - olden


----------



## nitewriter

olden - laden


----------



## Adamantoise

laden - paled


----------



## littlefairywren

paled - addle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

addle-leads


----------



## littlefairywren

leads - eland


----------



## Adamantoise

leads - gales


----------



## nitewriter

gales - glass


----------



## littlefairywren

glass - class


----------



## Angel

class - clasp


----------



## littlefairywren

clasp - plays


----------



## nitewriter

plays - prays


----------



## Adamantoise

prays - yards


----------



## nitewriter

yards - stray


----------



## LJ Rock

stray - strap


----------



## littlefairywren

strap - sport


----------



## Adamantoise

sport - roast


----------



## nitewriter

roast - story


----------



## Adamantoise

story - strop


----------



## nitewriter

rosey - prose


----------



## Adamantoise

prose = super


----------



## nitewriter

super - spare


----------



## Adamantoise

spare - phase


----------



## nitewriter

phase - pears


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> phase - pears



pears -peers


----------



## nitewriter

peers - press


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> peers - press



press - dress


----------



## nitewriter

dress - dries


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> dress - dries



dries - resin


----------



## nitewriter

resin - sinew


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> resin - sinew



sinew - swing


----------



## Angel

swing - sting


----------



## Sweetie

Angel said:


> swing - sting



sting - gnats


----------



## milfy

gnats - stain


----------



## Sweetie

milfy said:


> gnats - stain



stain - staid


----------



## nitewriter

staid - stand


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> staid - stand



stand - nasty


----------



## nitewriter

nasty - pansy


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> nasty - pansy



pansy - spank


----------



## Adamantoise

spank - spark


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> spank - spark



spark - stark


----------



## Adamantoise

stark - talks


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> stark - talks



talks - stall


----------



## LJ Rock

stall - still


----------



## Sweetie

still - stilt


----------



## Adamantoise

stilt - tiles


----------



## Sweetie

tiles - piles


----------



## Adamantoise

piles - swipe


----------



## Sweetie

swipe - piers


----------



## Adamantoise

piers - ropes


----------



## Sweetie

ropes - reaps


----------



## Adamantoise

reaps - pearl


----------



## Sweetie

pearl - realm


----------



## nitewriter

realm - cream


----------



## Sweetie

cream - nacre


----------



## nitewriter

nacre - acorn


----------



## Sweetie

acorn - corny


----------



## nitewriter

corny - crone


----------



## Sweetie

crone - crane


----------



## Adamantoise

crane - pacer


----------



## Sweetie

crone - drone


----------



## littlefairywren

drone - owner


----------



## Sweetie

owner - frown


----------



## littlefairywren

frown - drown


----------



## Sweetie

drown - brown


----------



## Adamantoise

brown - wrong


----------



## nitewriter

wrong - prong


----------



## Sweetie

prong - prone


----------



## littlefairywren

prone - preen


----------



## LJ Rock

preen - peers


----------



## nitewriter

peers - spire


----------



## littlefairywren

spire - fires


----------



## nitewriter

fires - fried


----------



## LJ Rock

fried - dried


----------



## Adamantoise

dried - sired


----------



## Sweetie

sired - tired


----------



## Adamantoise

tired - cited


----------



## littlefairywren

cited - tined


----------



## Adamantoise

tined - diner


----------



## Sweetie

diner - finer


----------



## LJ Rock

finer - flier


----------



## Mishty

flier - flair


----------



## littlefairywren

flair - lairs


----------



## ConnieLynn

lairs - snail


----------



## nitewriter

snail - alias


----------



## littlefairywren

alias - sails


----------



## nitewriter

sails - tails


----------



## littlefairywren

tails - toils


----------



## Sweetie

toils - stole


----------



## cherrysprite

stole-stone


----------



## Sweetie

stone - toner


----------



## littlefairywren

toner - owner


----------



## nitewriter

owner - wrens


----------



## Sweetie

wrens - snare


----------



## Fattitude1

snare~ snore


----------



## littlefairywren

snore - roans


----------



## Sweetie

roans - groan


----------



## nitewriter

groan - gnarl


----------



## littlefairywren

gnarl - grand


----------



## Adamantoise

grand - guard


----------



## Sweetie

guard - raged


----------



## Timberwolf

raged - paged


----------



## littlefairywren

paged - gapes


----------



## nitewriter

gapes - grape


----------



## Sweetie

grape - purge


----------



## Adamantoise

purge - surge


----------



## nitewriter

surge - grubs


----------



## Sweetie

grubs - burst


----------



## nitewriter

burst - strut


----------



## Sweetie

strut - start


----------



## nitewriter

start - stark


----------



## Adamantoise

stark - rates


----------



## Sweetie

rates - reaps


----------



## littlefairywren

reaps - press


----------



## Sweetie

press - super


----------



## Adamantoise

super - usurp


----------



## littlefairywren

usurp - pours


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> usurp - pours



pours - group

Hello,my friend.


----------



## Sweetie

group - rough


----------



## Timberwolf

rough - tough


----------



## Adamantoise

tough - dough


----------



## Sweetie

dough - cough


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweetie said:


> dough - *cough*



cough - couch

Yep,I've been doing that a lot lately.


----------



## Sweetie

couch - touch

No more of that Adamantoise! Feel better.


----------



## littlefairywren

touch - chute 

Ditto....feel better, Tom


----------



## Sweetie

chute - cheat


----------



## littlefairywren

cheat - crate


----------



## Sweetie

crate - tears


----------



## Timberwolf

tears 4 fears


----------



## Sweetie

Timberwolf said:


> tears 4 fears



LOL 

fears - reaps


----------



## LJ Rock

reaps - speak


----------



## Timberwolf

speak - perks


----------



## nitewriter

perks - spark


----------



## pegz

spark ~ traps


----------



## Adamantoise

traps - sport


----------



## Sweetie

traps - party


----------



## Adamantoise

party - apart


----------



## pegz

apart ~ taper


----------



## Adamantoise

Taper - Tamer


----------



## pegz

tamer ~ dream


----------



## Adamantoise

dream - smear


----------



## pegz

smear ~ bears


----------



## Sweetie

bears - reaps


----------



## littlefairywren

reaps - spree


----------



## Sweetie

spree - preen


----------



## littlefairywren

preen - green


----------



## pegz

green ~ range


----------



## Sweetie

range - grand


----------



## Timberwolf

grand - grind


----------



## pegz

grind ~ drink


----------



## nitewriter

drink - drain


----------



## pegz

drain ~ grind


----------



## Sweetie

grind - rings


----------



## Timberwolf

rings - sings


----------



## pegz

sings ~ sighs


----------



## Sweetie

sighs - sight


----------



## Adamantoise

sight - thigh :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie

Adamantoise said:


> sight - thigh :wubu:



LOL 

thigh - tight


----------



## Adamantoise

Tight - Might


----------



## pegz

might ~ thing


----------



## Sweetie

thing - hinge


----------



## nitewriter

hinge - genie


----------



## pegz

genie ~ genre


----------



## Sweetie

genie - reign


----------



## nitewriter

reign - bring


----------



## Sweetie

bring - brain


----------



## nitewriter

brain - drain


----------



## Jodi_DJ

Drain - rains


----------



## pegz

rains ~ stain


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> rains ~ stain



stain - nasty


----------



## littlefairywren

nasty - tasty :eat2:


----------



## Sweetie

tasty - hasty


----------



## nitewriter

hasty - haste


----------



## Sweetie

haste - tease


----------



## pegz

tease ~ seats


----------



## Sweetie

seats - taser


----------



## littlefairywren

taser - laser 

"You know, I have one simple request. And that is to have sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their heads!"....completely random silly movie memory


----------



## Sweetie

littlefairywren said:


> taser - laser
> 
> "You know, I have one simple request. And that is to have sharks with frickin' laser beams attached to their heads!"....completely random silly movie memory



lol 

laser - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - react


----------



## Sweetie

react - cream


----------



## littlefairywren

cream - reams


----------



## Sweetie

reams - mazes


----------



## nitewriter

mazes - amaze


----------



## Sweetie

amaze - maize


----------



## nitewriter

maize - image


----------



## Adamantoise

image - games


----------



## pegz

games ~ steam


----------



## Adamantoise

steam - tears


----------



## pegz

tears ~ stake


----------



## nitewriter

stake - taken


----------



## Adamantoise

taken - taker


----------



## nitewriter

taker - treks


----------



## Adamantoise

treks - skate


----------



## Sweetie

skate - asked


----------



## nitewriter

asked - knead


----------



## Timberwolf

knead - kneed


----------



## pegz

kneed ~ keyed


----------



## Adamantoise

keyed - seedy


----------



## nitewriter

seedy - weedy


----------



## littlefairywren

weedy - needy


----------



## Sweetie

needy - needs


----------



## Timberwolf

needs - seeds


----------



## Sweetie

seeds - dense


----------



## Timberwolf

dense - tense


----------



## pegz

tense ~ scent


----------



## Adamantoise

scent - spent


----------



## pegz

spent ~ steep


----------



## Adamantoise

steep - sheep


----------



## Sweetie

sheep - heaps


----------



## Adamantoise

heaps - cheap


----------



## Sweetie

cheap - peace


----------



## Adamantoise

peace - pacer


----------



## Sweetie

pacer - crepe


----------



## Adamantoise

crepe - crept


----------



## Sweetie

crept - trace


----------



## pegz

trace ~ carat


----------



## Adamantoise

carat - track


----------



## nitewriter

track - truck


----------



## Adamantoise

truck - crust


----------



## Sweetie

crust - stuck


----------



## nitewriter

stuck - stack


----------



## Adamantoise

stack - slack


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

slack=laces


----------



## nitewriter

laces - slice


----------



## Adamantoise

slice - close


----------



## pegz

close ~ loser


----------



## nitewriter

loser - solar


----------



## pegz

solar ~ roles


----------



## Sweetie

soles - louse


----------



## pegz

louse ~ souls


----------



## Sweetie

souls - lasso


----------



## nitewriter

lasso - sodas


----------



## pegz

sodas ~ doses


----------



## Sweetie

doses - seeds


----------



## Adamantoise

seeds - sleds


----------



## Sweetie

sleds - deals


----------



## Adamantoise

deals - shade


----------



## Sweetie

shade - share


----------



## Adamantoise

share - crash


----------



## Fattitude1

crash~ sharp


----------



## Sweetie

sharp - harsh


----------



## nitewriter

harsh - shear


----------



## pegz

shear ~ pears


----------



## Sweetie

pears - stare


----------



## pegz

stare ~ artsy


----------



## Adamantoise

artsy - yarns


----------



## pegz

yarns ~ antsy


----------



## Adamantoise

antsy - stand


----------



## pegz

stand ~ gnats


----------



## Adamantoise

gnats - gates


----------



## pegz

gates ~tears


----------



## Adamantoise

tears - paste


----------



## pegz

paste ~ steep


----------



## Adamantoise

steep - peers


----------



## nitewriter

peers - spare


----------



## pegz

spare ~ pairs


hiya Charlie


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> peers - spare



Charlie! 



pegz said:


> spare ~ pairs



pairs - lairs


----------



## Sweetie

lairs - riles


----------



## nitewriter

riles - stile

Hello Tom  Good Evening Peg


----------



## Adamantoise

Sweetie said:


> lairs - riles



riles - lines

Oh,I beg your pardon-I forgot to ask you. How are you doing today?


----------



## pegz

riles ~ lites

hi Linda 
dang Tom you beat me....

ok.. DO OVER...

lines ~ nails


----------



## Sweetie

lines - spine


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> riles ~ lites
> 
> hi Linda
> dang Tom you beat me....



Hi Peg!  you beat me this time. lol


----------



## Adamantoise

Spine - Swipe


----------



## pegz

swipe ~ wiper


----------



## nitewriter

wiper - piers


----------



## Sweetie

piers - pines


----------



## nitewriter

pines - spain


----------



## pegz

spain ~ paint


----------



## Adamantoise

paint - pints


----------



## nitewriter

pints - point


----------



## pegz

pints ~ stint


----------



## nitewriter

stint - stein


----------



## Adamantoise

stein - times


----------



## pegz

times ~ misty


----------



## littlefairywren

misty - mists


----------



## nitewriter

mists - omits


----------



## littlefairywren

omits - stoma


----------



## pegz

stoma ~ tames


----------



## Adamantoise

tames - rates


----------



## pegz

rates ~ tease

Good Evening


----------



## Sweetie

tease - aster

Hi Pegz!


----------



## pegz

aster ~ treat

Hiya Linda


----------



## Adamantoise

Treat - Utter

Evening ladies.


----------



## Sweetie

treat - ratty


----------



## pegz

Adamantoise said:


> Treat - Utter
> 
> Evening ladies.



utter ~ butte

G'evening Tom


----------



## Sweetie

Hi Tom!


----------



## Sweetie

butte - tubes


----------



## Adamantoise

tubes - abuse


----------



## pegz

abuse ~ amuse


----------



## Fattitude1

Amuse~ mused

(yeah i know, a cheap one)


----------



## pegz

mused ~ demos


----------



## Adamantoise

Fattitude1 said:


> Amuse~ mused
> 
> (yeah i know, a cheap one)



Ha,don't worry about it-I've done tons of those myself. 



pegz said:


> mused ~ demos



demos - moles


----------



## nitewriter

moles - lemon


----------



## pegz

lemon ~ money

(hi charlie)


----------



## Fattitude1

money~ enjoy


----------



## nitewriter

enjoy - envoy

Sorry a day late & a dollar short Hello Peg


----------



## pegz

envoy ~ venom


----------



## Adamantoise

venom - mover


----------



## pegz

mover ~ lover

(lame...but you do what you do)


----------



## Sweetie

lover - hover


----------



## pegz

hover ~ whore


----------



## nitewriter

whore - where


----------



## pegz

nitewriter said:


> whore - where



this made me chuckle


----------



## Sweetie

pegz said:


> this made me chuckle



where - harem


----------



## Adamantoise

harem - share


----------



## pegz

share ~ heart


----------



## Sweetie

heart - teary


----------



## pegz

teary ~ early


----------



## Sweetie

early - learn


----------



## Adamantoise

learn - blare


----------



## pegz

blare ~ leary


----------



## Sweetie

blare- bales


----------



## pegz

bales ~ lease


----------



## Sweetie

lease - eased


----------



## pegz

eased ~ dears


----------



## Sweetie

dears - shear


----------



## Adamantoise

shear - sharp


----------



## Sweetie

sharp - harsh


----------



## Adamantoise

harsh - chars


----------



## Sweetie

chars - chaps


----------



## pegz

chaps ~ shape


----------



## nitewriter

shape - peach


----------



## Sweetie

peach - peace


----------



## pegz

peace ~ cease


----------



## willowmoon

cease - space


----------



## Sweetie

space - spare


----------



## pegz

spare ~ peers


----------



## Sweetie

peers - reeks


----------



## pegz

reeks ~ steer


----------



## Sweetie

steer - tears


----------



## Adamantoise

tears - hates


----------



## Sweetie

hates - shale


----------



## Adamantoise

shale - slate


----------



## pegz

slate ~ salty


----------



## Sweetie

salty - salts


----------



## pegz

salts ~ talks


----------



## Sweetie

talks - stall


----------



## Adamantoise

stall - small


----------



## Sweetie

small - llama


----------



## willowmoon

llama - malls


----------



## littlefairywren

OMG....I was wondering how you were the other day willowmoon! Welcome back 

malls - slams


----------



## willowmoon

Thank you very much! Good to be back 

slams - males


----------



## pegz

males ~ shale


----------



## willowmoon

shale - shawl


----------



## Adamantoise

shawl - walls


----------



## littlefairywren

walls - stall


----------



## nitewriter

stall - stale


----------



## pegz

stale ~ talks


----------



## Sweetie

talks - tales

Hi Y'all!


----------



## willowmoon

tales - metal


----------



## pegz

metal ~ teams


----------



## Adamantoise

teams - times


----------



## Sweetie

times - tiles


----------



## Adamantoise

tiles - smite


----------



## Sweetie

smite - smile


----------



## Adamantoise

smile - moles


----------



## pegz

moles ~ lemon


----------



## Adamantoise

lemon - golem


----------



## Sweetie

lemon - noble


----------



## pegz

noble ~ elbow

Greetings Tom and Linda!


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> noble ~ elbow
> 
> Greetings Tom and Linda!



elbow - lower

Hey!


----------



## littlefairywren

lower - bower 

Hello peoples


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> lower - bower
> 
> Hello peoples



bower - bowed

Good evening,LFW! :bow:


----------



## nitewriter

bowed - towed

Good Morning Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

towed - wooed 

Good evening/morning to you too, Charlie and Tom


----------



## nitewriter

wooed - owned


----------



## pegz

owned ~ nosed


----------



## Adamantoise

nosed - sound


----------



## Sweetie

sound - found


----------



## littlefairywren

found - funds


----------



## Sweetie

littlefairywren said:


> found - funds



Hi! 

funds - snafu


----------



## littlefairywren

Sweetie said:


> Hi!
> 
> funds - snafu



Hiya Sweetie 

snafu - sauna


----------



## Adamantoise

sauna - auras


----------



## rg770Ibanez

auras - sugar


----------



## Adamantoise

sugar - rages


----------



## littlefairywren

rages - grave


----------



## Adamantoise

grave - verge


----------



## littlefairywren

verge - verse


----------



## Adamantoise

verse - trees


----------



## littlefairywren

trees - frees


----------



## Adamantoise

frees - safer


----------



## pegz

safer ~ reefs


----------



## rellis10

pegz said:


> safer ~ reefs



reefs - steer


----------



## Adamantoise

steer - tires


----------



## rellis10

Adamantoise said:


> steer - tires



Tires - Rises


----------



## pegz

rises ~ sirus


----------



## rellis10

pegz said:


> rises ~ sirus



sirus - truss


----------



## pegz

truss ~ rusty


----------



## Adamantoise

rusty - strum


----------



## littlefairywren

strum - drums


----------



## Adamantoise

drums - drugs


----------



## littlefairywren

drugs - shrug


----------



## Adamantoise

shrug - rough


----------



## nitewriter

rough - rogue


----------



## kaylaisamachine

rogue - vogue


----------



## Sweetie

vogue - vague


----------



## littlefairywren

vague - argue


----------



## nitewriter

argue - gruel


----------



## Adamantoise

gruel - lures


----------



## Sweetie

lures - lutes


----------



## pegz

lutes ~ tunes


----------



## Sweetie

tunes - stone


----------



## nitewriter

stone - hones


----------



## Sweetie

hones - bones


----------



## pegz

bones ~ snobs


----------



## Adamantoise

snobs - snows


----------



## pegz

snows ~ noses


----------



## snuggletiger

noses~~ poses


----------



## pegz

poses ~ posts


----------



## Adamantoise

posts - sorts


----------



## pegz

sorts ~ snort


----------



## Adamantoise

snort - corns


----------



## pegz

corns ~ scone


----------



## Adamantoise

scone - stone


----------



## pegz

stone ~ knots


----------



## Adamantoise

knots - stink


----------



## pegz

stink ~ kinks


----------



## Adamantoise

kinks - links


----------



## nitewriter

links - sling


----------



## pegz

sling ~ gains


----------



## nitewriter

gains - stain


----------



## Adamantoise

stain - slain


----------



## nitewriter

slain - nasal


----------



## Adamantoise

nasal - clans


----------



## littlefairywren

clans - scans


----------



## Adamantoise

scans - class


----------



## pegz

class ~ lasso


----------



## Adamantoise

lasso - loads


----------



## pegz

loads ~ salad


----------



## Adamantoise

salad - salsa


----------



## pegz

salsa ~ salts


----------



## Adamantoise

salts - flats


----------



## pegz

flats ~ fault


----------



## Adamantoise

fault - adult


----------



## Sweetie

adult - fault


----------



## pegz

fault ~ flats


----------



## Adamantoise

flats - blast


----------



## pegz

blast ~ stabs

(this is not a reflection of how my day was.... this is not a reflection of how my day was...this is not... :doh


----------



## nitewriter

stabs - brass


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> blast ~ stabs
> 
> (this is not a reflection of how my day was.... this is not a reflection of how my day was...this is not... :doh



brass - crabs

Aww.... ^_^ Rough day?


----------



## nitewriter

crabs - scram


----------



## Adamantoise

scram - smack


----------



## pegz

Adamantoise said:


> brass - crabs
> 
> Aww.... ^_^ Rough day?



Yes.... rough week in general... so happy to have hit the weekend 

smack ~ stack


----------



## Adamantoise

stack - slack


----------



## pegz

slack ~ slick


----------



## Fattitude1

slick~ slice


----------



## Adamantoise

slice - clips


----------



## jen68

clips ~ chips


----------



## Adamantoise

jen68 said:


> clips ~ chips



Greetings!

chips - chins


----------



## pegz

chins ~ china


----------



## Adamantoise

china - nacho


----------



## Sweetie

nacho - coach


----------



## nitewriter

coach - cocoa


----------



## littlefairywren

cocoa - achoo (bless you )


----------



## pegz

achoo ~ chaos


----------



## Sweetie

chaos - coach


----------



## littlefairywren

coach - chock


----------



## Sweetie

chock - clock


----------



## littlefairywren

clock - locks


----------



## pegz

locks ~ scold


----------



## Adamantoise

scold - locks


----------



## nitewriter

locks - cloak


----------



## pegz

cloak ~ coals


----------



## Adamantoise

coals - tacos


----------



## littlefairywren

tacos - stack


----------



## nitewriter

stack -ticks


----------



## littlefairywren

ticks - licks


----------



## pegz

licks ~ skill


----------



## nitewriter

skill - kilts


----------



## Adamantoise

kilts - stalk


----------



## pegz

stalk ~ peggy (oh wait.. no, no, no.. I'm not a stalker :doh

stalk ~ lakes


----------



## Linda

lakes ~ stake


----------



## Adamantoise

stake - gates


----------



## nitewriter

gates - stale


----------



## littlefairywren

stale - lapse


----------



## Linda

lapse - pulse


----------



## Sweetie

pulse - purse


----------



## littlefairywren

purse - syrup (nomnom)

Woot! Linda is back


----------



## nitewriter

syrup - spurt


----------



## mariac1966

nitewriter said:


> syrup - spurt



spurt- traps


----------



## Linda

traps - prays


----------



## mariac1966

Linda said:


> traps - prays



prays - yards


----------



## Adamantoise

yards - reads


----------



## mariac1966

reads - dream


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

dream ~ reams


----------



## mariac1966

reams - pares


----------



## Adamantoise

pares - repay


----------



## mariac1966

repay - years


----------



## nitewriter

years - spray


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

years ~ tears


----------



## Linda

tears - reads


----------



## mariac1966

reads - reams


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

reams - cream


----------



## MrBob

cream - bream


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

bream ~ break


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

break - freak


----------



## big_lad27

freak - after


----------



## Adamantoise

after - safer


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

safer - farts


----------



## big_lad27

farts - tarts


----------



## lubbybubby

tarts - stare


----------



## Adamantoise

stare - grate


----------



## big_lad27

grate - greet


----------



## Adamantoise

greet - tiger


----------



## Linda

tiger - great


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

great - treat


----------



## Heyyou

treat - trait


----------



## Linda

trait - irate


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

irate ~ rates


----------



## littlefairywren

rates - stark


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

stark ~ stars


----------



## nitewriter

stars - stalk


----------



## george83

Stalk - Larks


----------



## littlefairywren

larks - parks


----------



## Linda

parks - spare


----------



## big_lad27

spare - pairs


----------



## mariac1966

pairs - stair


----------



## littlefairywren

stair - train


----------



## big_lad27

train - rainy


----------



## Linda

rainy - yearn


----------



## Adamantoise

yearn - arena


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

arena ~ nears


----------



## Adamantoise

nears - snarl


----------



## Linda

snarl - learn


----------



## littlefairywren

learn - later


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

later ~ rated


----------



## Adamantoise

rated - triad


----------



## Linda

triad - dirty


----------



## Adamantoise

dirty - deity


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

deity ~ yield


----------



## nitewriter

yield - daily


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

daily - diary


----------



## NewfieGal

diary - ready


----------



## Fattitude1

ready~ dread


----------



## littlefairywren

dread - fared


----------



## nitewriter

fared - freed


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

freed ~ fried


----------



## nitewriter

fried - drift


----------



## Linda

drift - tired


----------



## Adamantoise

tired - drift


----------



## nitewriter

drift - draft


----------



## Adamantoise

draft - craft


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

craft ~ carts


----------



## Linda

carts - track


----------



## Adamantoise

track - crack


----------



## nitewriter

crack - crock


----------



## littlefairywren

crock - rocks


----------



## Adamantoise

rocks - cross


----------



## Linda

cross - score


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

score ~ cored


----------



## nitewriter

cored - decry


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

decry - ready


----------



## big_lad27

ready - dread


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

dread - added


----------



## Adamantoise

added - faded


----------



## littlefairywren

faded - jaded


----------



## Fattitude1

jaded~ dread


----------



## nitewriter

dread - ready


----------



## Linda

ready - years


----------



## Adamantoise

years - snare


----------



## rockhound225

snare - stare


----------



## Adamantoise

stare - tarps


----------



## nitewriter

tarps - spurt


----------



## Adamantoise

spurt - ports


----------



## rockhound225

ports - pouts


----------



## Adamantoise

pouts - bouts


----------



## rockhound225

bouts - stout


----------



## Adamantoise

stout - louts


----------



## rockhound225

louts - lotus


----------



## Adamantoise

lotus - souls


----------



## rockhound225

souls - soils


----------



## Adamantoise

soils - bliss


----------



## littlefairywren

bliss - lisps


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

lisps ~ pissy


----------



## littlefairywren

pissy - spies


----------



## rockhound225

spies - pipes


----------



## Adamantoise

pipes - epics


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

epics ~ piece


----------



## nitewriter

piece - peace


----------



## Adamantoise

peace - space


----------



## Linda

space - caper


----------



## littlefairywren

caper - crane


----------



## rockhound225

crane - trace


----------



## Heyyou

trace - treat


----------



## rockhound225

treat - state


----------



## littlefairywren

state - stage


----------



## rockhound225

stage - gages


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

gages ~ cages


----------



## rockhound225

cages - mages


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre

mages - manes


----------



## littlefairywren

manes - snare


----------



## nitewriter

snare - snarl


----------



## littlefairywren

snarl - barns


----------



## SuziQ

barns - brass


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

brass ~ crass


----------



## littlefairywren

crass - scrag


----------



## nitewriter

scrag - grace


----------



## SuziQ

grace - agree


----------



## Adamantoise

agree - targe


----------



## rockhound225

targe - raged


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

targe ~ large


----------



## rockhound225

large - grail


----------



## nitewriter

grail - grill


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

grill ~ frill


----------



## littlefairywren

frill - rills


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

rills ~ pills


----------



## littlefairywren

pills - slips


----------



## nitewriter

lisps - clips


----------



## Adamantoise

clips - slice


----------



## nitewriter

slice - laces


----------



## Adamantoise

laces - cages


----------



## littlefairywren

cages - gapes


----------



## SuziQ

gapes - pears


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

pears ~ hears


----------



## big_lad27

hears - heart :smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise

heart - wrath


----------



## rockhound225

wrath - threw


----------



## nitewriter

threw - three


----------



## SuziQ

three - trees


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

trees ~ steep


----------



## nitewriter

steep - pesto


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

pesto ~ stops


----------



## rockhound225

stops - steps


----------



## Adamantoise

steps - speed


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Adamantoise said:


> steps - speed



Oopsy, I think you changed 2 letters, but I'll go with speed anyway. 

speed ~ seeps


----------



## nitewriter

seeps - pesos


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

pesos ~ soaps


----------



## big_lad27

soaps - spots


----------



## littlefairywren

spots - ports


----------



## Fattitude1

ports~ spore


----------



## SuziQ

spore ~ roped


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

roped ~ trope


----------



## Heyyou

trope - probe


----------



## littlefairywren

probe - grope


----------



## nitewriter

grope - rogue


----------



## littlefairywren

rogue - gouge


----------



## rockhound225

gouge - gorge


----------



## nitewriter

gorge - ogres


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

ogres ~ grows


----------



## nitewriter

grows - swore


----------



## SuziQ

swore ~ wears


----------



## littlefairywren

wears - draws


----------



## rockhound225

draws - sword


----------



## nitewriter

sword - world


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

world ~ lords


----------



## nitewriter

lords - droll


----------



## SuziQ

droll ~ rolls


----------



## nitewriter

rolls - troll


----------



## littlefairywren

troll - trill


----------



## nitewriter

trill - still


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

still ~ pills


----------



## rockhound225

pills - silly (silly pills?)


----------



## nitewriter

silly - sully


----------



## littlefairywren

sully - lousy


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

lousy ~ louse


----------



## nitewriter

louse - fuels


----------



## Fattitude1

fuels~ flubs


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

flubs ~ blurs


----------



## Adamantoise

blurs - bursa


----------



## nitewriter

bursa - saber


----------



## Adamantoise

saber - robes


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

robes ~ bored


----------



## big_lad27

bored - bread


----------



## nitewriter

bread - ready


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

ready ~ dread


----------



## nitewriter

dread - bared


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

bared ~ reads


----------



## nitewriter

reads - spade


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spade ~ slade


----------



## nitewriter

slade - laden


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

laden ~ blade


----------



## nitewriter

blade - bleed


----------



## Adamantoise

bleed - breed


----------



## SuziQ

breed ~ reeds


----------



## PandaGeek

reeds ~ beers


----------



## Adamantoise

beers - beeps


----------



## Sweetie

beeps - speed


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

speed ~ seeps


----------



## nitewriter

seeps - press


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

press ~ dress


----------



## Sweetie

dress -shred


----------



## Adamantoise

shred - dries


----------



## nitewriter

dries - diets:shocked::shocked:


----------



## Sweetie

diets - steed


----------



## nitewriter

steed - sleet


----------



## Linda

sleet - steal


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

steal ~ leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - sleep ZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## SuziQ

sleep ~ peals


----------



## swamptoad

peals - plays


----------



## Adamantoise

plays - prays


----------



## Sweetie

prays - yards


----------



## swamptoad

yards - raids


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

raids ~ rains


----------



## swamptoad

rains - snare


----------



## Linda

snare - swear


----------



## swamptoad

swear - earns


----------



## Adamantoise

earns - speak


----------



## swamptoad

speak - heaps


----------



## Linda

heaps - space


----------



## swamptoad

space - capos


----------



## littlefairywren

capos - scope


----------



## Sweetie

scope - poses


----------



## rockhound225

poses - poise


----------



## Adamantoise

poise - swipe


----------



## Fattitude1

swipe~ spies


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spies ~ spits


----------



## big_lad27

spits - stops


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

stops ~ shops


----------



## Adamantoise

shops - posse


----------



## littlefairywren

posse - posts


----------



## Adamantoise

littlefairywren said:


> posse - posts



posts - soaps

....Hiya!


----------



## pegz

soaps ~ spats


----------



## littlefairywren

spats - parts 

Hiya Tom... and everyone


----------



## SuziQ

parts ~ strip


----------



## nitewriter

strip - spurt:smitten:


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spurt ~ hurts


----------



## Adamantoise

hurts - crush


----------



## Linda

crush - curse


----------



## Missbreeze

curse - purse


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

purse ~ nurse


----------



## rockhound225

nurse - norse


----------



## Linda

norse - snare


----------



## Adamantoise

Snare - Rinse


----------



## SuziQ

Rinse ~ Stein


----------



## Adamantoise

Stein - Snide


----------



## swamptoad

snide - diner


----------



## Adamantoise

diner - drain


----------



## Linda

drain - brand


----------



## SuziQ

brand ~ braid


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

drain ~ brain


----------



## Timberwolf

brain - grain


----------



## Linda

grain - again


----------



## nitewriter

again - giant


----------



## Timberwolf

giant - taint


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

taint ~ paint


----------



## Linda

paint - train


----------



## Timberwolf

train - stain


----------



## nitewriter

stain - stein


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

stein ~ teens


----------



## Timberwolf

teens - twens


----------



## Adamantoise

twens - strew


----------



## nitewriter

strew - wrist


----------



## Timberwolf

wrist - grist


----------



## Linda

grist - shirt


----------



## swamptoad

shirt - trims


----------



## Timberwolf

trims - string


----------



## swamptoad

trims - string

you just went from 5 letters to 6 letters, my friend.


----------



## Timberwolf

Whoopsie... :blush:

trims - grims


----------



## swamptoad

grims - mires


----------



## Timberwolf

mires - tires


----------



## swamptoad

tires - sires


----------



## Timberwolf

sires - siren


----------



## swamptoad

siren - rains


----------



## Timberwolf

rains - brain :shocked:


----------



## swamptoad

brain - barns


----------



## Timberwolf

barns - yarns

[This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.] Haven't read that for eons...


----------



## swamptoad

yarns - yawns :huh:


lol ... I have to wait before i post or even look something up using the search engines.. hehe


----------



## Timberwolf

yawns - pawns


----------



## swamptoad

pawns - warns


----------



## Timberwolf

warns - warms


----------



## swamptoad

warms - straw


----------



## Timberwolf

straw - stray


----------



## swamptoad

stray - smart


----------



## nitewriter

smart - storm:sad:


----------



## Adamantoise

storm - strum


----------



## SuziQ

strum ~ trust


----------



## Adamantoise

trust - crust


----------



## nitewriter

crust - scrub


----------



## Linda

scrub - crabs


----------



## Adamantoise

crabs - barks


----------



## nitewriter

barks - barns


----------



## Adamantoise

barns - rains


----------



## nitewriter

rains - rinse


----------



## Adamantoise

rinse - sired


----------



## nitewriter

sired - dried


----------



## SuziQ

dried ~ dread


----------



## Adamantoise

dread - dream


----------



## SuziQ

dream ~ ready


----------



## Linda

ready - yearn


----------



## Adamantoise

yearn - weary


----------



## nitewriter

weary - swear


----------



## SuziQ

swear ~ years


----------



## nitewriter

years - stear


----------



## littlefairywren

stear - react


----------



## Linda

react - track


----------



## nitewriter

track - tract


----------



## littlefairywren

tract - actor


----------



## nitewriter

actor - acorn


----------



## SuziQ

acorn ~ bacon


----------



## Adamantoise

bacon - canoe


----------



## nitewriter

canoe - crane


----------



## littlefairywren

crane - crank


----------



## Adamantoise

Crank - Knack


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

knack ~ snack


----------



## Adamantoise

snack - scans


----------



## nitewriter

scans - crass


----------



## Adamantoise

crass - crams


----------



## Linda

crams - scamp


----------



## Adamantoise

scamp - clamp


----------



## nitewriter

clamp - champ


----------



## Adamantoise

champ - match


----------



## littlefairywren

match - charm


----------



## Linda

charm - match


----------



## SuziQ

Match ~ catch


----------



## Adamantoise

catch - batch


----------



## nitewriter

batch - bathe


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

bathe ~ lathe


----------



## Adamantoise

lathe - earth


----------



## pegz

earth ~ tears


----------



## Adamantoise

tears - tease


----------



## pegz

tease ~ erase


----------



## Adamantoise

erase - scare


----------



## pegz

scare ~ raise

take that you wascally wabbit


----------



## SuziQ

raise ~ rears


----------



## Linda

rears - areas


----------



## Heyyou

areas - bears


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

bears ~ sears


----------



## SuziQ

sears ~ pears


----------



## pegz

pears ~ spark


----------



## nitewriter

spark - sharp


----------



## Adamantoise

sharp - brash


----------



## pegz

brash ~ shrub


----------



## nitewriter

shrub - burps:blush:


----------



## SuziQ

burps ~ purse


----------



## nitewriter

purse - slurp:eat2:


----------



## SuziQ

slurp ~ rules


----------



## runningman

rules - serum


----------



## Adamantoise

serum - mused


----------



## Timberwolf

mused - mouse


----------



## nitewriter

mouse - amuse


----------



## SuziQ

amuse ~ seams


----------



## littlefairywren

seams - slams


----------



## Adamantoise

slams - malts


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

malts ~ salts


----------



## nitewriter

salts - lasso


----------



## pegz

lasso ~ salsa


----------



## nitewriter

salsa - class


----------



## Adamantoise

class - laces


----------



## SuziQ

laces ~ seals


----------



## nitewriter

seals - lease


----------



## Adamantoise

lease - sleep


----------



## SuziQ

sleep ~ peeps


----------



## nitewriter

peeps - sheep


----------



## Adamantoise

sheep - phase


----------



## Linda

phase - sheep


----------



## SuziQ

sheep ~ heels


----------



## nitewriter

heels - sleep ....zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Timberwolf

*knocks on screen* Wake up!

sleep - sheep


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

sheep ~ peeps


----------



## SuziQ

peeps ~ keeps


----------



## nitewriter

keeps - speak


----------



## Timberwolf

speak - spoke


----------



## Adamantoise

spoke - slope


----------



## littlefairywren

slope - holes


----------



## Adamantoise

holes - louse


----------



## nitewriter

louse - mouse


----------



## Linda

mouse - moose


----------



## nitewriter

moose - solem


----------



## Timberwolf

solem - Salem


----------



## SuziQ

Salem ~ mealy


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

mealy-early


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

early ~ pearl


----------



## littlefairywren

pearl - lapse


----------



## Linda

lapse - pulse


----------



## Adamantoise

pulse - slope


----------



## littlefairywren

slope - loops


----------



## nitewriter

loops - spoil


----------



## Linda

spoil - pills


----------



## willowmoon

pills -slips


----------



## Adamantoise

slips - ships


----------



## nitewriter

ships -chips


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

chips ~ clips


----------



## Linda

clips - spilll


----------



## littlefairywren

spill - swill


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

swill ~ hills


----------



## Timberwolf

hills - chill


----------



## Adamantoise

chill - liche


----------



## nitewriter

liche - niche


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

niche ~ hiney


----------



## SuziQ

hiney ~ neigh


----------



## nitewriter

neigh - genie .......Yes Master


----------



## Adamantoise

Genie - Siege


----------



## SuziQ

Siege ~ geese


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

geese ~ meese


----------



## nitewriter

meese - steem


----------



## Adamantoise

steem - sleet


----------



## nitewriter

sleet - tiles


----------



## littlefairywren

tiles - elite


----------



## Linda

elite - tiles


----------



## SuziQ

tiles ~ style


----------



## nitewriter

style - stale


----------



## Adamantoise

stale - mates


----------



## Linda

mates - rates


----------



## littlefairywren

rates - straw


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

straw ~ wraps


----------



## Linda

wraps - warts


----------



## RabbitScorpion

straw - stare


----------



## Adamantoise

stare - smart


----------



## Linda

smart - tears


----------



## Timberwolf

tear for fears


----------



## Adamantoise

fears - flare


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

flare ~ lears


----------



## RabbitScorpion

lears ~ leans


----------



## littlefairywren

leans - slake


----------



## nitewriter

slake - flake


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

flake ~ lakes


----------



## big_lad27

Lakes - slate


----------



## nitewriter

slate - latte


----------



## littlefairywren

latte :eat2: - plate


----------



## Linda

plate - table


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

table ~ sable


----------



## Linda

sable - bless


----------



## nitewriter

bless - belts


----------



## littlefairywren

belts - blast


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

blast ~ lasts


----------



## SuziQ

lasts ~ stalk


----------



## Linda

stalk - steal


----------



## Adamantoise

steal - easle


----------



## RabbitScorpion

easle - leans


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

leans ~ leaps


----------



## Linda

leaps - pearl


----------



## Adamantoise

pearl - grape


----------



## Linda

grape - paper


----------



## nitewriter

paper - recap


----------



## RabbitScorpion

recap - pecan


----------



## nitewriter

pecan - panic


----------



## Adamantoise

panic - piano


----------



## nitewriter

piano - patio


----------



## SuziQ

patio ~ topaz


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

topaz ~ Patos


----------



## BBWbonnie

patos- stops


----------



## nitewriter

stops - posse......he went thataway!


----------



## Adamantoise

posse - mopes


----------



## nitewriter

mopes - pesto


----------



## littlefairywren

pesto - stoop


----------



## Linda

stoop - troop


----------



## Adamantoise

Ignore this.


----------



## SuziQ

troop ~ roots


----------



## BBWbonnie

roots - rooms


----------



## Adamantoise

rooms - groom


----------



## BBWbonnie

groom- gloom


----------



## nitewriter

gloom - igloo


----------



## BBWbonnie

Igloo- Logos


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Logos ~ gloss


----------



## Linda

gloss - slugs


----------



## Weirdo890

slugs - glues


----------



## BBWbonnie

Glues- clues


----------



## nitewriter

clues - blues:sad:


----------



## SuziQ

blues ~ sebum


----------



## Weirdo890

sebum - serum


----------



## nitewriter

serum - amuse


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

amuse ~ games


----------



## Weirdo890

games - names


----------



## nitewriter

names - snake


----------



## Weirdo890

snake - snack


----------



## nitewriter

snack - shack

is open for business!


----------



## Weirdo890

shack - shake


----------



## nitewriter

shake - shape


----------



## Weirdo890

shape - pears


----------



## BBWbonnie

Pears- Tears


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

tears ~ fears


----------



## BBWbonnie

Fears- bears


----------



## nitewriter

bears - shear


----------



## Weirdo890

shear - smear


----------



## littlefairywren

smear - seams


----------



## nitewriter

seams - seats


----------



## littlefairywren

seats - stabs


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stabs - brats


----------



## nitewriter

brats - strap


----------



## Weirdo890

strap - strip


----------



## nitewriter

strip - first


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

first ~ wrist


----------



## nitewriter

wrist - straw


----------



## Linda

straw - wrath


----------



## SuziQ

wrath ~ throw


----------



## BBWbonnie

Throw- threw


----------



## nitewriter

threw - worth


----------



## Timberwolf

worth - wrath


----------



## Adamantoise

wrath - threw


----------



## pegz

threw ~ heart


----------



## nitewriter

heart - treat


----------



## pegz

treat ~ earth


----------



## Adamantoise

earth - berth


----------



## nitewriter

berth - broth


----------



## Adamantoise

broth - abort


----------



## BBWbonnie

Abort- boats


----------



## BBWbonnie

Dorms- worms


----------



## Adamantoise

Boats - Blast

Skipping ahead of yourself a little! :happy:


----------



## Linda

blast - bloat


----------



## nitewriter

bloat - table


----------



## BBWbonnie

table- fable


----------



## nitewriter

fable - flambe


----------



## littlefairywren

One too many in flambe, Charlie 

fable - bleak


----------



## Adamantoise

bleak - cable


----------



## Timberwolf

cable - table


----------



## RabbitScorpion

table - steal


----------



## nitewriter

steal - feast


----------



## Adamantoise

feast - haste


----------



## SuziQ

haste ~ tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease - aster


----------



## Adamantoise

aster - satyr


----------



## BBWbonnie

Satyr- roast:eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

roast - stork


----------



## Linda

stork - corks


----------



## nitewriter

corks - frock


----------



## BBWbonnie

Frock- flock


----------



## nitewriter

flock - flack


----------



## Adamantoise

flack - flank


----------



## nitewriter

flank - blank


----------



## Adamantoise

blank - ankle


----------



## SuziQ

ankle ~ Clean


----------



## Linda

clean - learn


----------



## nitewriter

learn - clear


----------



## RabbitScorpion

clear - realm


----------



## Adamantoise

realm - laser


----------



## RabbitScorpion

laser - leans


----------



## Adamantoise

leans - jeans


----------



## RabbitScorpion

jeans - deans


----------



## Adamantoise

deans - paned


----------



## BBWbonnie

Paned- dance


----------



## rg770Ibanez

dance - candy


----------



## BBWbonnie

Candy- sandy


----------



## RabbitScorpion

sandy - lands


----------



## RabbitScorpion

(Hmmm...forgive me if it's against the rules to post twice)

lands - *Linda*


----------



## BBWbonnie

linda- Diana


----------



## nitewriter

Diana - India


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> Diana - India



India - Admin


----------



## SuziQ

admin ~ nadir


----------



## nitewriter

nadir - radio


----------



## Adamantoise

radio - droid


----------



## pegz

droid ~ dried


----------



## Adamantoise

pegz said:


> droid ~ dried



Dried - Drude

Hi Peg! :happy:


----------



## nitewriter

drude - dread


----------



## BBWbonnie

Dread tread


----------



## Fattitude1

tread~darts


----------



## rg770Ibanez

darts - smart


----------



## SuziQ

smart ~ tramp


----------



## BBWbonnie

Tramp- cramp


----------



## big_lad27

cramp - scrap


----------



## nitewriter

scrap - crabs :shocked::shocked:


----------



## big_lad27

crabs - brace


----------



## nitewriter

brace - caret


----------



## BBWbonnie

caret- cares:wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

cares:wubu: - crest


----------



## BBWbonnie

nitewriter said:


> cares:wubu: - crest



Ahhh you are addicted to this like me:doh:

Crest- rest


----------



## Timberwolf

rest - vest


----------



## nitewriter

5 letters here

vest - stove


----------



## Timberwolf

whoops... :blush:

stove - Steve


----------



## Adamantoise

Steve - Sieve


----------



## Timberwolf

sieve - siege


----------



## Adamantoise

siege - segue

Hello!


----------



## Timberwolf

segue - guess

Hi there!


----------



## Adamantoise

guess - guest


----------



## nitewriter

guest - quest


----------



## Adamantoise

quest - suite


----------



## nitewriter

suite - unite


----------



## RabbitScorpion

unite - tunic


----------



## nitewriter

tunic - antic


----------



## BBWbonnie

Antic- train


----------



## nitewriter

train - inert


----------



## SuziQ

inert ~ reins


----------



## nitewriter

reins - spire


----------



## Timberwolf

spire - spine


----------



## Linda

spine - shine


----------



## Timberwolf

shine - swine


----------



## Adamantoise

swine - swing


----------



## Linda

swing - gowns


----------



## nitewriter

gowns - grows


----------



## RabbitScorpion

grows - sword


----------



## nitewriter

sword - sworn


----------



## Sweetie

sworn -snowy


----------



## littlefairywren

snowy - swoon


----------



## Sweetie

swoon - spoon


----------



## Timberwolf

spoon - Sporn (german for spur)


----------



## Sweetie

sporn - pores


----------



## Linda

pores - spare


----------



## Sweetie

spare - snare


----------



## RabbitScorpion

snare - snake


----------



## littlefairywren

snake - lakes


----------



## nitewriter

ranks - shank


----------



## Sweetie

shank - shark


----------



## RabbitScorpion

shark - hawks


----------



## Sweetie

hawks - shawl


----------



## nitewriter

shawl - swale


----------



## Sweetie

swale - whale


----------



## BBWbonnie

Whale- halve


----------



## Sweetie

halve - valve


----------



## Linda

valve - vulva


----------



## nitewriter

vulva - value


----------



## littlefairywren

value - vague


----------



## Sweetie

vague - grave


----------



## nitewriter

grave - gavel


----------



## littlefairywren

gavel - navel


----------



## Timberwolf

navel - leave


----------



## Sweetie

leave - lease


----------



## RabbitScorpion

lease - leers


----------



## qwertyman173

leers - sleep


----------



## Sweetie

sleep - peals


----------



## littlefairywren

peals - slaps


----------



## Sweetie

slaps - slabs


----------



## littlefairywren

slabs - balls


----------



## Adamantoise

balls - stall


----------



## Sweetie

stall - still


----------



## Zoom

still - stilt


----------



## Sweetie

stilt - lists


----------



## willowmoon

lists - lisps


----------



## Sweetie

lisps -bliss


----------



## nitewriter

bliss - bless


----------



## qwertyman173

bless - slobs


----------



## Adamantoise

slobs - bolts


----------



## Sweetie

bolts - stole


----------



## Adamantoise

stole - tomes


----------



## Linda

tomes - stoma


----------



## nitewriter

stoma - storm


----------



## Linda

storm - worms


----------



## nitewriter

worms - swarm


----------



## rockhound225

swarm - warfs


----------



## Sweetie

warfs - fawns


----------



## nitewriter

fawns - swain


----------



## Sweetie

swain - winds


----------



## rockhound225

winds - wands


----------



## Sweetie

wands - sands


----------



## BBWbonnie

Sands- sends


----------



## Sweetie

sends - dense


----------



## big_lad27

dense - dents


----------



## Sweetie

dents - stand


----------



## big_lad27

stand - darts


----------



## Sweetie

darts - stars


----------



## nitewriter

stars - brass


----------



## Sweetie

brass - grass


----------



## Linda

grass - sugar


----------



## Sweetie

sugar - guard


----------



## Timberwolf

guard - drags


----------



## Adamantoise

drags - grids


----------



## Sweetie

grids - grits


----------



## Linda

grist - strip


----------



## Sweetie

strip - parts


----------



## Timberwolf

parts - farts


----------



## RabbitScorpion

farts - artsy


----------



## nitewriter

artsy - start


----------



## Timberwolf

start - stars


----------



## Sweetie

stars -stray


----------



## willowmoon

stray - rusty


----------



## Sweetie

rusty - trust


----------



## rockhound225

trust - tryst


----------



## Sweetie

tryst - tasty


----------



## Linda

tasty - start


----------



## nitewriter

start - treat:eat2:


----------



## Sweetie

treat - tears


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tears - years (started a new one today!)


----------



## Sweetie

years - yearn


----------



## Timberwolf

yearn - yarns


----------



## Adamantoise

yarns - snarl


----------



## Linda

snarl - learn


----------



## Timberwolf

learn - nears


----------



## pegz

nears ~ rents


----------



## Timberwolf

rents - tents


----------



## Sweetie

tents - tense


----------



## willowmoon

tense - stone


----------



## Linda

stone - noted


----------



## nitewriter

noted - tones


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tones - snore


----------



## Sweetie

snore - swore


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

swore ~ whore 

(It IS in the dictionary, I checked, lol.  )


----------



## willowmoon

whore - shore


----------



## Timberwolf

shore - share


----------



## Sweetie

share - trash


----------



## Linda

trash - heart


----------



## Timberwolf

heart - heard


----------



## nitewriter

heard - dread


----------



## RabbitScorpion

dread - added


----------



## Sweetie

added - daddy


----------



## willowmoon

daddy - caddy


----------



## rockhound225

caddy - candy


----------



## Sweetie

candy - dance


----------



## rockhound225

dance - lance


----------



## Sweetie

lance - clear


----------



## nitewriter

clear - early


----------



## Sweetie

early - learn


----------



## littlefairywren

learn - pearl


----------



## Adamantoise

pearl - clear


----------



## nitewriter

clear - clean


----------



## Timberwolf

clean - leans


----------



## willowmoon

leans - renal


----------



## Timberwolf

renal - alter


----------



## Sweetie

alter - realm


----------



## RabbitScorpion

realm - amber


----------



## willowmoon

amber - break


----------



## nitewriter

break - bread


----------



## rockhound225

bread - beads


----------



## Sweetie

beads - beams


----------



## littlefairywren

beams - bares


----------



## Adamantoise

bares - raves


----------



## Sweetie

raves - savor


----------



## Adamantoise

savor - visor


----------



## Sweetie

visor - roves


----------



## Adamantoise

roves - pores


----------



## Sweetie

pores - spire


----------



## littlefairywren

spire - perks


----------



## Fattitude1

perks~ super


----------



## RabbitScorpion

super - upper


----------



## littlefairywren

upper - erupt


----------



## nitewriter

erupt - trump


----------



## willowmoon

trump - tramp


----------



## BBWbonnie

tramp- ramps


----------



## littlefairywren

ramps - spams


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

spams ~ spats


----------



## RabbitScorpion

spats - posts


----------



## Linda

posts - plots


----------



## RabbitScorpion

plots - pilot


----------



## nitewriter

pilot - tulip


----------



## littlefairywren

tulip - pupil


----------



## Adamantoise

pupil - pulpy


----------



## nitewriter

pulpy - apply


----------



## Sweetie

apply - apple


----------



## littlefairywren

apple - plead


----------



## RabbitScorpion

plead - glade


----------



## littlefairywren

glade - dales


----------



## Linda

dales - ladle


----------



## willowmoon

ladle - label


----------



## Adamantoise

label - legal


----------



## Fattitude1

legal~ eagle


----------



## RabbitScorpion

eagle - eager


----------



## Sweetie

eager - green


----------



## nitewriter

green - agree


----------



## Sweetie

agree - range


----------



## nitewriter

range -:smitten:angel:smitten:


----------



## willowmoon

angel - penal


----------



## nitewriter

penal - apple


----------



## Sweetie

apple - apply


----------



## Adamantoise

apply - plays


----------



## littlefairywren

plays - splat


----------



## Adamantoise

splat - strap


----------



## littlefairywren

strap - trams


----------



## BBWbonnie

trams- ramps


----------



## Linda

ramps - parts


----------



## RabbitScorpion

parts - ports


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

ports ~ sorts


----------



## Sweetie

sorts - snort


----------



## littlefairywren

snort - roans


----------



## Adamantoise

roans - snarl


----------



## SuziQ

snarl ~ learn


----------



## nitewriter

learn - early


----------



## littlefairywren

early - rally


----------



## SuziQ

rally ~ layer


----------



## RabbitScorpion

layer - years


----------



## willowmoon

years - weary


----------



## pegz

weary ~ wares


----------



## SuziQ

wares ~ erase


----------



## littlefairywren

erase - peers


----------



## Sweetie

peers - spear


----------



## Linda

spear - pearl


----------



## nitewriter

pearl - paper


----------



## Adamantoise

paper - repay


----------



## littlefairywren

repay - pager


----------



## willowmoon

pager - barge


----------



## big_lad27

barge - grabs


----------



## littlefairywren

grabs - brays


----------



## pegz

brays ~ stray


----------



## Linda

stray - yeast


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

yeast ~ beast


----------



## Linda

beast - boast


----------



## Adamantoise

boast - boars


----------



## littlefairywren

boars - brats


----------



## Linda

brats - trays


----------



## Adamantoise

trays - yarns


----------



## SuziQ

yarns ~ snare


----------



## RabbitScorpion

snare - dares


----------



## Linda

dares - reeds


----------



## Adamantoise

reeds - steed


----------



## Sweetie

steed - deems


----------



## Adamantoise

deems - meted


----------



## littlefairywren

meted - deter


----------



## Adamantoise

deter - tread


----------



## SuziQ

tread ~ dread


----------



## Sweetie

dread - ready


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ready - dryer


----------



## littlefairywren

dryer - decry


----------



## nitewriter

decry - redye


----------



## littlefairywren

redye - erode


----------



## Linda

erode - rodeo


----------



## Adamantoise

rodeo - horde


----------



## littlefairywren

horde - shore


----------



## Adamantoise

shore - ropes


----------



## littlefairywren

ropes - spoke


----------



## Adamantoise

spoke - opens


----------



## Linda

opens - spoon


----------



## Adamantoise

Spoon - Noose

Good evening Linda and Kimberly. :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

noose - moose

Hiya Linda and Tom


----------



## Adamantoise

moose - smote


----------



## Linda

smote - teams


Hi Tom! And the best stalker ever!


----------



## littlefairywren

teams - meals


----------



## RabbitScorpion

dorms - domes


----------



## littlefairywren

domes - nodes


----------



## Linda

nodes - stone


----------



## willowmoon

stone - tense


----------



## Sweetie

tense - tease


----------



## Linda

tease - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - traps


----------



## Adamantoise

traps - parks


----------



## Sweetie

parks - perks


----------



## nitewriter

perks - purse


----------



## Sweetie

purse - pause


----------



## nitewriter

pause - passe


----------



## Sweetie

passe - snaps


----------



## Adamantoise

snaps - spars


----------



## willowmoon

spars - raspy


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

raspy - years


----------



## Fattitude1

years~ yarns


----------



## nitewriter

yarns - snare


----------



## Linda

snare - rains


----------



## willowmoon

rains - hairs


----------



## pegz

hairs ~ hires


----------



## RabbitScorpion

hires - shine


----------



## nitewriter

shine - niche


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

niche-hence


----------



## pegz

hence ~ scene


----------



## snuggletiger

Scene~~~Scone


----------



## pegz

scone ~ scent


----------



## Sweetie

scent - tense


----------



## pegz

tense ~ notes


----------



## nitewriter

notes - stern


----------



## Adamantoise

stern - crest


----------



## RabbitScorpion

crest - cries


----------



## Adamantoise

cries - siren


----------



## pegz

siren ~ riser


----------



## nitewriter

riser - wiser


----------



## willowmoon

wiser - swine


----------



## pegz

swine ~ wince


----------



## littlefairywren

wince - mince


----------



## pegz

mince ~ niece


----------



## Adamantoise

niece - hence


----------



## Weirdo890

hence - cones


----------



## RabbitScorpion

cones - stone


----------



## pegz

stone ~ knots


----------



## Adamantoise

knots - honks


----------



## pegz

honks ~ shank


----------



## Adamantoise

shank - gnash


----------



## pegz

gnash ~ hands


----------



## willowmoon

hands - shard


----------



## pegz

shard ~ heard


----------



## littlefairywren

heard - beard


----------



## Weirdo890

beard - bears


----------



## BBWbonnie

Bears- fears


----------



## nitewriter

fears - shear


----------



## willowmoon

shear - ashes


----------



## Adamantoise

ashes - shade


----------



## nitewriter

shade -death


----------



## littlefairywren

death - depth


----------



## nitewriter

depth - depot


----------



## Weirdo890

depot - trope


----------



## littlefairywren

trope - ports


----------



## Weirdo890

ports - parts


----------



## pegz

parts ~ rates


----------



## Adamantoise

rates - pears


----------



## Linda

pears - rears


----------



## RabbitScorpion

rears - bears


----------



## SuziQ

bears ~ scare


----------



## pegz

scare ~ carts


----------



## Weirdo890

carts - rates


----------



## Adamantoise

rates - safer


----------



## pegz

safer ~ raise


----------



## Adamantoise

raise - risen


----------



## Weirdo890

risen - rosie


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

rosie ~ rosey


----------



## Weirdo890

rosey - roses


----------



## RabbitScorpion

roses - soars


----------



## littlefairywren

soars - roast


----------



## pegz

roast ~ stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - reset


----------



## pegz

reset ~ stern


----------



## Adamantoise

stern - strep


----------



## littlefairywren

strep - pests


----------



## Sweetie

pests - steep


----------



## littlefairywren

steep - peeks


----------



## Sweetie

peeks - speak


----------



## pegz

speak ~ spark


----------



## Weirdo890

spark - spank


----------



## pegz

spank ~ pants


----------



## nitewriter

pants - stamp


----------



## littlefairywren

stamp - pasta


----------



## Adamantoise

pasta - parts


----------



## Fattitude1

parts~ spare


----------



## RabbitScorpion

spare - dares


----------



## littlefairywren

dares - dream


----------



## willowmoon

dream - frame


----------



## Adamantoise

frame - flare


----------



## nitewriter

flare - rifle


----------



## Adamantoise

rifle - riled


----------



## pegz

riled ~ liter


----------



## Adamantoise

liter - trial


----------



## nitewriter

trial - altar


----------



## pegz

altar ~ later


----------



## Adamantoise

later - alter


----------



## RabbitScorpion

alter - Tesla


----------



## nitewriter

tesla - blast


----------



## Adamantoise

blast - bolts


----------



## SuziQ

bolts ~ slobs


----------



## Adamantoise

slobs - gloss


----------



## pegz

gloss ~ slots


----------



## Adamantoise

slots - stole


----------



## littlefairywren

stole - loots


----------



## SuziQ

loots ~ spool


----------



## willowmoon

spool - slope


----------



## Adamantoise

slope - pokes


----------



## pegz

pokes ~ spike


----------



## Adamantoise

spike - spite


----------



## Weirdo890

spite - spits


----------



## RabbitScorpion

spits - tipsy


----------



## nitewriter

tipsy - patsy


----------



## Adamantoise

patsy - tapes


----------



## SuziQ

tapes ~ peaty


----------



## willowmoon

peaty - party


----------



## Weirdo890

party - parts


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

parts - pants


----------



## littlefairywren

pants = antsy


----------



## RabbitScorpion

antsy - stony


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

stony - notes


----------



## Adamantoise

notes - smote


----------



## RabbitScorpion

smote - *-- --- .-. ... .* (morse)


----------



## Adamantoise

morse - mouse


----------



## Weirdo890

mouse - house


----------



## nitewriter

house - shoes


----------



## pegz

shoes ~ holes


----------



## Adamantoise

holes - loose


----------



## RabbitScorpion

loose - slope


----------



## nitewriter

slope - pulse


----------



## Adamantoise

pulse - pause


----------



## nitewriter

pause - phase


----------



## Linda

phase - haste


----------



## RabbitScorpion

haste - steam


----------



## Adamantoise

steam - tamed


----------



## nitewriter

tamed - media


----------



## Adamantoise

media - maced


----------



## nitewriter

maced - cameo

Hello Tom how have you been?  Sorry must be going have Choir practice.


----------



## Fattitude1

cameo~ mecca


----------



## willowmoon

mecca - camel


----------



## nitewriter

camel - email


----------



## pegz

email ~ slime


----------



## Sweetie

slime - meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - slams


----------



## Linda

slams - lamps


----------



## nitewriter

lamps - spasm


----------



## RabbitScorpion

spasm - scamp


----------



## willowmoon

scamp - campy


----------



## Adamantoise

campy - amply


----------



## littlefairywren

amply - maple


----------



## Sweetie

maple - apple


----------



## willowmoon

apple - apply


----------



## Sweetie

apply - yappy


----------



## Adamantoise

yappy - nappy


----------



## Sweetie

nappy -panty


----------



## Adamantoise

panty - tangy


----------



## nitewriter

tangy - gnats


----------



## rockhound225

gnats - stage


----------



## Adamantoise

stage - gales


----------



## pegz

gales ~ slate


----------



## nitewriter

slate - pleat


----------



## Adamantoise

slate - spate


----------



## Sweetie

spate - spite


----------



## willowmoon

spite - tripe


----------



## Sweetie

tripe - ripen


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ripen - peril


----------



## Sweetie

peril - leper


----------



## nitewriter

leper - preen


----------



## pegz

preen ~ prone


----------



## Linda

prone ~ roper


----------



## willowmoon

roper - retro


----------



## SuziQ

retro ~ orate


----------



## nitewriter

orate - trade


----------



## Sweetie

trade - deter


----------



## RabbitScorpion

deter - tired


----------



## Linda

tired ~ tread


----------



## nitewriter

tread - death


----------



## RabbitScorpion

death - heart


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

heart-heard


----------



## nitewriter

heard - chard


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

chard-reach


----------



## SuziQ

reach ~ cheer


----------



## Timberwolf

cheer - cheep


----------



## nitewriter

cheep - peach


----------



## Adamantoise

peach - cache


----------



## nitewriter

cache - cheat


----------



## Timberwolf

cheat - chase


----------



## nitewriter

chase - shale


----------



## Sweetie

shale - whale


----------



## Linda

whale - wheel


----------



## Adamantoise

wheel - hewed


----------



## Fattitude1

hewed~ hedge


----------



## Sweetie

hedge - ledge


----------



## nitewriter

ledge - elder


----------



## Sweetie

elder - reels


----------



## nitewriter

reels - sleep


----------



## Fattitude1

sleep~ peals


----------



## Timberwolf

peals - seals


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

seals-least


----------



## Linda

least - steel


----------



## nitewriter

steel - stile


----------



## Linda

stile - stole


----------



## nitewriter

stole - slept


----------



## Adamantoise

slept - pleat


----------



## nitewriter

pleat - apple


----------



## Fattitude1

apple~ paper


----------



## nitewriter

paper - repay


----------



## Linda

repay - years


----------



## RabbitScorpion

years - yearn


----------



## Deacone

yearn - learn


----------



## Adamantoise

learn - alert


----------



## nitewriter

alert - altar


----------



## Fattitude1

altar~ alter


----------



## Adamantoise

alter - tamer


----------



## Fattitude1

tamer~ metal


----------



## Sweetie

metal - later


----------



## Linda

later ~ rated


----------



## nitewriter

rated - irate


----------



## Fattitude1

irate~ treat


----------



## littlefairywren

treat - earth


----------



## nitewriter

earth - three


----------



## Fattitude1

three~ heart


----------



## big_lad27

heart - tread


----------



## Fattitude1

tread~ treat


----------



## RabbitScorpion

treat - grate


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

grate ~ gates


----------



## Adamantoise

gates - rages


----------



## littlefairywren

rages - bares


----------



## Adamantoise

bares - bores


----------



## big_lad27

bores - store


----------



## nitewriter

store - strop


----------



## littlefairywren

strop - stork


----------



## Adamantoise

stork - stoke


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stoke - token


----------



## nitewriter

token - taken


----------



## Fattitude1

taken- naked
(ooh!)


----------



## willowmoon

naked - raked


----------



## Fattitude1

raked~ dreck


----------



## nitewriter

dreck - wreck


----------



## Adamantoise

wreck - wrack


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

wrack ~ wacks


----------



## Zaylia

wacks ~ cakes


----------



## Adamantoise

cakes - slake


----------



## nitewriter

slake - ankle


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

ankle ~`leans


----------



## bigpapi4u

leans-learn


----------



## nitewriter

learn - snarl


----------



## Zaylia

snarl ~ lunar


----------



## nitewriter

lunar - anull


----------



## Adamantoise

anull - annul


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

annul ~ lunas


----------



## Zaylia

lunas ~ sauna


----------



## nitewriter

sauna - auras


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

auras-sugar


----------



## nitewriter

sugar - guard


----------



## Zaylia

guard ~ raged


----------



## Fattitude1

raged~ drags


----------



## littlefairywren

drags - grams


----------



## nitewriter

grams - smart


----------



## Zaylia

smart ~ stark


----------



## Fattitude1

stark~ trays


----------



## rockhound225

trays -- years


----------



## SuziQ

years ~ rates


----------



## Fattitude1

rates~ stray


----------



## nitewriter

stray - prays


----------



## Fattitude1

prays~ strap


----------



## nitewriter

strap - smart:bow:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

smart - scram


----------



## nitewriter

scram - marsh


----------



## littlefairywren

marsh - harsh


----------



## bigpapi4u

harsh-shard


----------



## MrSensible

shard - cards


----------



## Timberwolf

cards - lards


----------



## rockhound225

lards -- larps


----------



## Zaylia

larps ~ slurp


----------



## Adamantoise

slurp - purse


----------



## nitewriter

purse -usurp


----------



## RabbitScorpion

usurp - spurt


----------



## rockhound225

spurt -- spout


----------



## littlefairywren

spout - tours


----------



## bigpapi4u

tours-route


----------



## Fattitude1

route~ trout


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

trout - trust


----------



## littlefairywren

trust - burst


----------



## nitewriter

burst - strum


----------



## littlefairywren

strum - trump


----------



## Adamantoise

trump - tramp


----------



## nitewriter

tramp - strap


----------



## littlefairywren

strap - brats


----------



## RabbitScorpion

(why does this look familiar??)

brats - start


----------



## nitewriter

start - tears

Gentlemen start your crying!:sad:


----------



## littlefairywren

Now, now...wipe your eyes.

tears - strew


----------



## nitewriter

:really sad: ok *sniff*

strew - wears


----------



## littlefairywren

wears - swore


----------



## nitewriter

swore - :eat2reos:eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

oreos - prose


----------



## nitewriter

prose - probe

bend over say ah it won't hurt a bit


----------



## Adamantoise

probe - bower


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

bower - wrote


----------



## Adamantoise

wrote - orate


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

orate - treat


----------



## Adamantoise

treat - alter


----------



## littlefairywren

alter - litre


----------



## Fattitude1

litre~ tired


----------



## nitewriter

tired - diets


----------



## Fattitude1

"that word"~ dents


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

dents - stand


----------



## littlefairywren

stand - hands


----------



## RabbitScorpion

hands - sandy


----------



## nitewriter

sandy - hands


----------



## pegz

hands ~ shank


----------



## willowmoon

shank - shake


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

shake - heals


----------



## nitewriter

heals - shear


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

shear - shake


----------



## littlefairywren

shake - makes


----------



## nitewriter

makes - smack:doh:


----------



## Fattitude1

:doh:~ marks


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

marks - shark


----------



## littlefairywren

shark - shirk


----------



## RabbitScorpion

shirk - skirt


----------



## pegz

skirt ~ trick


----------



## Fattitude1

trick~ truck


----------



## nitewriter

truck - stuck


----------



## Linda

stuck - ducks


----------



## Timberwolf

ducks - lucks


----------



## nitewriter

lucks - skull


----------



## Fattitude1

Skull~ scull


----------



## CharlesCarmichael

Scull - Bulls


----------



## nitewriter

bulls - balls


----------



## Zaylia

balls ~ blasé


----------



## booyahmanx

blasé - blaze


----------



## nitewriter

blaze - zebra


----------



## Fattitude1

zebra~ break


----------



## willowmoon

break - baler


----------



## nitewriter

baler - rebel


----------



## Adamantoise

rebel - beers


----------



## pegz

beers ~ herbs


----------



## Adamantoise

herbs - fresh


----------



## nitewriter

fresh - shore


----------



## Fattitude1

shore~ share


----------



## nitewriter

share - harem:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Fattitude1

harem~ march


----------



## pegz

march ~ match


----------



## nitewriter

match - champ


----------



## RabbitScorpion

champ - peach


----------



## pegz

peach ~ chaps


----------



## Fattitude1

chaps~ chats


----------



## Zaylia

chats ~ facts


----------



## pegz

facts ~ stack


----------



## nitewriter

stack - steak:eat2:


----------



## pegz

steak ~ stark


----------



## nitewriter

stark - stare:smitten:


----------



## pegz

stare ~ steer


----------



## nitewriter

steer - sheer:bow:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

steer - beers


----------



## littlefairywren

beers - reefs


----------



## nitewriter

reefs - fires


----------



## pegz

fires ~ siren


----------



## Adamantoise

siren - rains


----------



## pegz

rains ~ snare


----------



## Adamantoise

snare - rages


----------



## SuziQ

rages ~ tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - treat


----------



## Timberwolf

treat - great


----------



## nitewriter

great - gears


----------



## littlefairywren

gears - reads


----------



## pegz

reads ~ dread


----------



## BBWbonnie

dread - reads


----------



## nitewriter

reads - bread


----------



## pegz

bread ~ braid


----------



## RabbitScorpion

braid - brain


----------



## littlefairywren

brain - barns


----------



## pegz

barns ~ baron


----------



## nitewriter

baron - apron


----------



## Fattitude1

apron~ prone


----------



## Timberwolf

prone - drone


----------



## nitewriter

drone - donor


----------



## pegz

donor ~ adorn


----------



## SuziQ

adorn ~ adore


----------



## Weirdo890

adore - reads


----------



## pegz

reads ~ snare


----------



## nitewriter

snare - acres


----------



## Weirdo890

acres - cores


----------



## RabbitScorpion

cores - scope


----------



## Weirdo890

scope - pores


----------



## Fattitude1

pores~ sport
(sounds like a loser)


----------



## FATcha

Fattitude1 said:


> pores~ sport



Sport - Ropes


----------



## Weirdo890

ropes - press


----------



## nitewriter

press - spree


----------



## Weirdo890

spree - preen


----------



## Adamantoise

preen - prone


----------



## Weirdo890

prone - ropes


----------



## Adamantoise

ropes - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - stare :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Weirdo890

stare - stair


----------



## nitewriter

stair - raise


----------



## RabbitScorpion

raise - erase


----------



## Weirdo890

erase - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - smart


----------



## Weirdo890

smart - smear


----------



## nitewriter

smear - dream


----------



## Adamantoise

dream - bread


----------



## Weirdo890

bread - beads


----------



## nitewriter

beads - stead


----------



## littlefairywren

stead - feast


----------



## big_lad27

feast - stare


----------



## Fattitude1

stare~ treat


----------



## Adamantoise

treat - rates


----------



## nitewriter

rates - satyr


----------



## Adamantoise

satyr - hasty


----------



## nitewriter

hasty - nasty


----------



## Adamantoise

nasty - stony


----------



## nitewriter

stony - story


----------



## Adamantoise

story - sport


----------



## nitewriter

sport - storm


----------



## Adamantoise

storm - trios


----------



## pegz

trios ~ tires


----------



## nitewriter

tires - stair


----------



## kaylaisamachine

stair - stars


----------



## nitewriter

stars - smart


----------



## Adamantoise

smart - ramps


----------



## littlefairywren

ramps - lamps


----------



## nitewriter

lamps - splat


----------



## kaylaisamachine

splat - plans


----------



## nitewriter

plans - pansy


----------



## Fattitude1

pansy~ pants


----------



## Linda

pants ~ stamp


----------



## nitewriter

stamp - pasta:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

pasta - apart


----------



## nitewriter

apart - :bouncearty:bounce:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

party - tarps


----------



## nitewriter

tarps - spark


----------



## Adamantoise

spark - snark


----------



## nitewriter

snark - rains


----------



## Adamantoise

rains - saint


----------



## nitewriter

saint - stein


----------



## littlefairywren

stein - veins


----------



## nitewriter

veins - seven


----------



## littlefairywren

seven - veers


----------



## nitewriter

veers - sneer


----------



## littlefairywren

sneer - reeks


----------



## nitewriter

reeks - creek


----------



## Adamantoise

creek - wreck


----------



## nitewriter

wreck - creak


----------



## Adamantoise

creak - react


----------



## nitewriter

react - actor :bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

actor - croak


----------



## pegz

croak ~ rocky


----------



## nitewriter

rocky - crook


----------



## Timberwolf

A rocky crook... :blink:

crook - croon


----------



## nitewriter

croon - corny


----------



## littlefairywren

corny - crone


----------



## kaylaisamachine

crone - prone


----------



## nitewriter

prone - apron


----------



## big_lad27

apron - prong


----------



## nitewriter

prong - grown


----------



## Adamantoise

grown - frown


----------



## nitewriter

frown - wrong


----------



## Fattitude1

wrong~ growl


----------



## nitewriter

growl - world


----------



## pegz

world ~ dowel


----------



## Adamantoise

dowel - mowed


----------



## littlefairywren

mowed - modes


----------



## RabbitScorpion

modes - demon


----------



## Fattitude1

demon~ nodes


----------



## Weirdo890

nodes - notes


----------



## nitewriter

notes - stony


----------



## Weirdo890

stony - story


----------



## littlefairywren

story - sorry


----------



## nitewriter

sorry - worry


----------



## Weirdo890

worry - wordy


----------



## nitewriter

wordy - sword


----------



## littlefairywren

sword - works


----------



## nitewriter

works - crows


----------



## Timberwolf

crows - grows


----------



## littlefairywren

grows - growl


----------



## nitewriter

growl - wrong


----------



## Adamantoise

wrong - goner


----------



## nitewriter

goner - argon


----------



## Adamantoise

argon - apron


----------



## Weirdo890

apron - prong


----------



## nitewriter

prong - groan


----------



## Fattitude1

groan~ grain


----------



## nitewriter

grain - wring


----------



## littlefairywren

wring - owing


----------



## nitewriter

owing - groin:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

groin - intro


----------



## nitewriter

intro - train


----------



## Fattitude1

train~ trial


----------



## nitewriter

trial - trill


----------



## littlefairywren

trill - flirt


----------



## nitewriter

flirt - rifle


----------



## Adamantoise

rifle - fired


----------



## nitewriter

fired - defer


----------



## Fattitude1

defer~ deter


----------



## nitewriter

deter - enter


----------



## RabbitScorpion

enter - steer


----------



## nitewriter

steer - stare:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Sweetie

stare - dares


----------



## qwertyman173

dares - drape


----------



## Fattitude1

drape~ pears


----------



## Adamantoise

pears - sharp


----------



## nitewriter

sharp - spark


----------



## Sweetie

spark - stark


----------



## nitewriter

stark - aster


----------



## Sweetie

aster - waste


----------



## nitewriter

waste - swear


----------



## RabbitScorpion

swear - gears


----------



## nitewriter

gears - eager


----------



## Fattitude1

eager~ regal


----------



## nitewriter

regal - eagle


----------



## Sweetie

eagle -ledge


----------



## nitewriter

ledge - elder


----------



## Linda

elder ~ reels


----------



## nitewriter

reels - sleep...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bigpapi4u

sleep-sheep


----------



## nitewriter

sheep - phase


----------



## Fattitude1

phase~ sharp


----------



## Sweetie

sharp - harsh


----------



## nitewriter

harsh - harms


----------



## Sweetie

harms -swarm


----------



## nitewriter

swarm - marks


----------



## Adamantoise

marks - karma


----------



## nitewriter

karma - maker


----------



## Adamantoise

maker - armed


----------



## nitewriter

armed - media


----------



## rockhound225

media - amend


----------



## Sweetie

amend - demon


----------



## nitewriter

demon - lemon


----------



## Sweetie

lemon - money


----------



## nitewriter

money - omens


----------



## Adamantoise

omens - moans


----------



## nitewriter

moans - means


----------



## Fattitude1

means~ smear


----------



## nitewriter

smear - cream


----------



## Sweetie

cream - nacre


----------



## Adamantoise

nacre - grace


----------



## nitewriter

grace - clear


----------



## Sweetie

clear - learn


----------



## nitewriter

learn - realm


----------



## Sweetie

realm - relay


----------



## nitewriter

relay - ariel


----------



## littlefairywren

ariel - liars!


----------



## nitewriter

liars - trial


----------



## Adamantoise

trail - plait


----------



## nitewriter

plait - plate


----------



## Fattitude1

plate~ latte


----------



## Adamantoise

latte - tales


----------



## nitewriter

tales - stall


----------



## Fattitude1

stall~ lasts


----------



## nitewriter

lasts - atlas


----------



## RabbitScorpion

atlas - blast


----------



## nitewriter

blast - beast


----------



## Adamantoise

beast - taser


----------



## nitewriter

taser - taste


----------



## Adamantoise

taste - stead


----------



## nitewriter

stead - death


----------



## Adamantoise

death - trade


----------



## nitewriter

trade - extra


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Extra - Texas


----------



## nitewriter

Texas - taxed


----------



## CaAggieGirl

taxed - detox


----------



## nitewriter

detox - voted


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Voted - stove


----------



## nitewriter

stove - solve


----------



## littlefairywren

solve - lover


----------



## nitewriter

Lover:batting:- revel :bounce:


----------



## littlefairywren

revel - rebel


Hello there, Charlie


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Rebel - leper


----------



## nitewriter

leper - preen


----------



## CaAggieGirl

preen - ripen


----------



## nitewriter

ripen - pride.....goeth b4
t
h
e

f
a
l
l (ouch!)


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Pride - drips


----------



## nitewriter

drips - spire


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Spire - Paris


----------



## nitewriter

Paris - Aries


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Aries :smitten: - rises


----------



## nitewriter

rises - rinse....I gonna wash that man right out of my hair!


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Rinse - rides


----------



## littlefairywren

rides - snide


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Snide - denim


----------



## nitewriter

denim - media


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Media - medic


----------



## nitewriter

medic - timed


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Timed - tired


----------



## nitewriter

tired - debit


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Debit - biter


----------



## littlefairywren

biter - brute


----------



## nitewriter

brute - route


----------



## Fattitude1

route~ toner


----------



## littlefairywren

toner - noted


----------



## nitewriter

noted - tuned


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tuned - untied


----------



## nitewriter

untie - unity


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Unity -tunic


----------



## nitewriter

tunic - unite


----------



## littlefairywren

unite - suite


----------



## nitewriter

suite - heist


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Heist - shift


----------



## littlefairywren

shift - fists


----------



## nitewriter

fists - first:bow:


----------



## Fattitude1

first:bow:~ trips


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Trips - strap


----------



## nitewriter

strap - parse


----------



## big_lad27

parse - paste


----------



## nitewriter

paste - plate


----------



## Fattitude1

plate~ later


----------



## RabbitScorpion

later - great


----------



## nitewriter

great - treat:eat2:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Treat - trait


----------



## nitewriter

trait - titan


----------



## Morganer

titan - train


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Train - stain


----------



## nitewriter

stain - faint


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Faint - flint


----------



## Fattitude1

flint~ flirt


----------



## littlefairywren

flirt - trill


----------



## nitewriter

trill - trial


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Trial - alert


----------



## nitewriter

alert - stare


----------



## Fattitude1

stare~ react:blink:


----------



## nitewriter

react:blink: - actor:goodbye:


----------



## Fattitude1

actor~ tacos:eat2:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tacos - boats


----------



## littlefairywren

boats - stabs


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Boats - baste


----------



## littlefairywren

baste - sable


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sable - bless


----------



## nitewriter

bless - blues :sad:


----------



## Fattitude1

blues~ bulls


----------



## nitewriter

bulls - burls


----------



## Adamantoise

burls - lures


----------



## nitewriter

lures - slurp:eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

slurp - furls


----------



## nitewriter

furls - flour


----------



## Adamantoise

flour - forum


----------



## nitewriter

forum - rumor


----------



## littlefairywren

rumor - tumor


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Tumor - motor


----------



## RabbitScorpion

motor - roots


----------



## nitewriter

roots - story


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Story - roast


----------



## nitewriter

roast - stork


----------



## ThaliaBombshell

stork - story


----------



## nitewriter

story - short


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Short - trash


----------



## nitewriter

trash - parts


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Parts - strip :blush:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

strip - print


----------



## nitewriter

print - pints


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Pints - snips


----------



## nitewriter

snips - pains


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Pains - anise


----------



## Adamantoise

anise - singe


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Singe - sling


----------



## littlefairywren

sling - links


----------



## nitewriter

sling - bling


----------



## Fattitude1

bling~ binge


----------



## Adamantoise

binge - tinge


----------



## nitewriter

tinge - tiger


----------



## Adamantoise

tiger - mitre


----------



## nitewriter

mitre - litre


----------



## Fattitude1

litre~ trail


----------



## nitewriter

trail - trawl


----------



## Fattitude1

trawl~ later


----------



## littlefairywren

later - taker


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Taker - rakes


----------



## nitewriter

rakes - scare:shocked:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Scare - crash


----------



## Fattitude1

crash~ share


----------



## nitewriter

share - reach


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Reach - cheap


----------



## nitewriter

cheap - perch


----------



## Fattitude1

perch~ creep


----------



## nitewriter

creep - preen


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Preen - green


----------



## Fattitude1

green~ greet


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Greet - trees


----------



## Fattitude1

trees~ stare


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stare - roast


----------



## Fattitude1

roast~ store


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Store - tears :sad:


----------



## Fattitude1

tears~ react


----------



## nitewriter

react - cadre


----------



## Fattitude1

cadre~ cards


----------



## nitewriter

cards - scarf


----------



## littlefairywren

scarf - faces


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Faces - scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - aries


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Aries :batting: - rises


----------



## nitewriter

rises - dress


----------



## RabbitScorpion

dress - reads


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Reads - dread


----------



## Timberwolf

dread - bread


----------



## Fattitude1

bread~ dream


----------



## Timberwolf

dream - cream


----------



## RabbitScorpion

cream - acres


----------



## Timberwolf

acres - Scrat


----------



## nitewriter

Scrat - caret


----------



## RabbitScorpion

caret - teach


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Teach - cheap


----------



## Fattitude1

cheap~ poach


----------



## nitewriter

poach - parch


----------



## Timberwolf

parch - porch


----------



## RabbitScorpion

porch - chord


----------



## Timberwolf

chord - chore


----------



## nitewriter

chore - choir


----------



## Fattitude1

choir~ chair


----------



## Timberwolf

chair - chain


----------



## nitewriter

chain - chant


----------



## Timberwolf

chant - chart


----------



## Fattitude1

chart~ heart <3


----------



## Timberwolf

heart - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears:sad:- stern


----------



## Adamantoise

stern - crest


----------



## nitewriter

crest - scare


----------



## Adamantoise

scare - grace


----------



## nitewriter

grace - great


----------



## Timberwolf

great - greet


----------



## nitewriter

greet - trees


----------



## Timberwolf

trees - steel


----------



## Adamantoise

steel - sleek


----------



## nitewriter

sleek - lease


----------



## littlefairywren

lease - leaps


----------



## Adamantoise

leaps - dales


----------



## nitewriter

dales - salad


----------



## Timberwolf

salad - salam


----------



## nitewriter

salam - llama

***Next Person becomes our 9,100 Customer and Wins absolutely NOTHING!!!*** Let the Game continue!


----------



## littlefairywren

llama - malls


----------



## BBWbonnie

malls~stall


----------



## nitewriter

stall - salty


----------



## Adamantoise

salty - malty


----------



## Fattitude1

malty~ malts:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

malts - stoma


----------



## Timberwolf

stoma - stomp


----------



## Fattitude1

stomp~ posts


----------



## nitewriter

posts - pests


----------



## Timberwolf

pests - stems


----------



## nitewriter

stems - messy


----------



## littlefairywren

messy - essay


----------



## nitewriter

essay - seats


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Seats - tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease - easel


----------



## RabbitScorpion

easel - seals


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Seals - leaks


----------



## nitewriter

leaks - shale


----------



## Timberwolf

shale - whale


----------



## nitewriter

whale - whole


----------



## RabbitScorpion

whole - who'll


----------



## Fattitude1

who'll~ holly


----------



## nitewriter

holly - dolly


----------



## Fattitude1

dolly~ dally


----------



## Fattitude1

dally~ ladle


----------



## nitewriter

ladle - deals


----------



## Fattitude1

deals~ lease


----------



## nitewriter

lease - least


----------



## Fattitude1

least~ tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease - erase


----------



## Fattitude1

erase~ tears


----------



## littlefairywren

tears - carts


----------



## Fattitude1

carts~ start


----------



## littlefairywren

start - tarty


----------



## nitewriter

tarty - :bow: party:bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

party - tarps


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tarps - sport


----------



## nitewriter

sport - spurt


----------



## littlefairywren

spurt - tours


----------



## nitewriter

tours - roast


----------



## Fattitude1

roast~ story


----------



## Timberwolf

story - store


----------



## nitewriter

store - prose


----------



## Fattitude1

prose~ spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - pearl


----------



## Fattitude1

pearl~ pears:smitten:


----------



## nitewriter

pears - share


----------



## Fattitude1

share~ harem


----------



## littlefairywren

harem - marsh


----------



## Adamantoise

marsh - shame


----------



## Fattitude1

shame~ meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - salve


----------



## Adamantoise

salve - value


----------



## nitewriter

value - vulva


----------



## littlefairywren

vulva - valve


----------



## nitewriter

valve - alive


----------



## littlefairywren

alive - vials


----------



## Adamantoise

vials - anvil


----------



## RabbitScorpion

anvil - plain


----------



## nitewriter

plain - snail


----------



## Weirdo890

snail - lines


----------



## nitewriter

lines - slime


----------



## Weirdo890

slime - moles


----------



## nitewriter

moles - model


----------



## Adamantoise

model - yodel


----------



## littlefairywren

yodel - dolly


----------



## nitewriter

dolly - doily


----------



## littlefairywren

doily - oiled


----------



## Adamantoise

oiled - solid


----------



## nitewriter

solid - dildo


----------



## Adamantoise

dildo - doled


----------



## Weirdo890

doled - yodel


----------



## nitewriter

yodel - layed


----------



## Timberwolf

layed - relay


----------



## nitewriter

relay - flare


----------



## RabbitScorpion

flare - frame


----------



## Fattitude1

frame~ flame


----------



## nitewriter

flame - flume


----------



## Fattitude1

flume~ fluke


----------



## nitewriter

fluke - flunk


----------



## Fattitude1

flunk~ plunk


----------



## nitewriter

plunk - plank


----------



## RabbitScorpion

plank - prank


----------



## Timberwolf

prank - ranks


----------



## nitewriter

ranks - spank


----------



## Fattitude1

spank~ punks


----------



## nitewriter

punks - skunk


----------



## Fattitude1

skunk~ spunk


----------



## kaylaisamachine

spunk - spank


----------



## nitewriter

spank - pains


----------



## Fattitude1

pains~ stain


----------



## nitewriter

stain - faint


----------



## kaylaisamachine

faint - taint


----------



## nitewriter

taint - stint


----------



## kaylaisamachine

stint - stink


----------



## Sweetie

stink - kinks


----------



## nitewriter

kinks - slink :batting:


----------



## kaylaisamachine

slink - kinds


----------



## nitewriter

kinds - drink


----------



## littlefairywren

drink - grind


----------



## nitewriter

grind - drain


----------



## kaylaisamachine

drain - brain


----------



## nitewriter

brain - rabid


----------



## Fattitude1

rabid~ rapid


----------



## nitewriter

rapid - radio


----------



## Sweetie

radio - drain


----------



## Fattitude1

drain~ rains


----------



## nitewriter

rains - train


----------



## Fattitude1

train~ trial


----------



## nitewriter

trial - alter


----------



## Fattitude1

alter~ slate


----------



## nitewriter

slate - atlas


----------



## Fattitude1

atlas~ stale


----------



## nitewriter

stale - beast


----------



## Fattitude1

beast~ boast


----------



## nitewriter

boast - coast


----------



## littlefairywren

coast - goats


----------



## nitewriter

goats - stage


----------



## Fattitude1

stage~ great


----------



## nitewriter

great - grape


----------



## Sweetie

grape - agree


----------



## nitewriter

agree -:bow:greet:bow:


----------



## Fattitude1

greet~ great


----------



## nitewriter

great - crate


----------



## Sweetie

crate - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - stern


----------



## Sweetie

stern - nests


----------



## Fattitude1

nests~ tense


----------



## nitewriter

tense - scent


----------



## Sweetie

scent - scant


----------



## nitewriter

scant - stain


----------



## Sweetie

stain - stand


----------



## Fattitude1

stand~ darts


----------



## Sweetie

darts - stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare - stair


----------



## Fattitude1

stair~ raids


----------



## Sweetie

raids - braid


----------



## nitewriter

braid - dairy


----------



## Sweetie

dairy - fairy


----------



## nitewriter

fairy - diary


----------



## Sweetie

diary - dirty


----------



## nitewriter

dirty - ditty ...there once was a pirate named Gates...


----------



## Weirdo890

ditty - bitty


----------



## nitewriter

bitty - kitty


----------



## Weirdo890

kitty - titty


----------



## nitewriter

titty -witty


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Witty - twist


----------



## nitewriter

twist - whist


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Whist - shift


----------



## nitewriter

shift - fifth


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Fifth - stiff


----------



## nitewriter

stiff - fists


----------



## littlefairywren

fists - spits


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Spits - spite


----------



## littlefairywren

spite - tripe


----------



## nitewriter

tripe - piper


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Piper - ripen


----------



## nitewriter

ripen - penis


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Penis:smitten: - snips


----------



## nitewriter

snips- spine


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Spine -spike


----------



## Sweetie

spike - spoke


----------



## nitewriter

spoke - posse


----------



## Timberwolf

posse - doses


----------



## Sweetie

doses - dosed


----------



## nitewriter

dosed - deeds


----------



## Sweetie

deeds - steed


----------



## nitewriter

steed - diets


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Diets - ideas


----------



## Sweetie

ideas - eased


----------



## nitewriter

eased - erase


----------



## Sweetie

erase - arose


----------



## nitewriter

arose - scare


----------



## Fattitude1

scare~ scram


----------



## Oona

scram - cream


----------



## nitewriter

cream - :batting:dream:batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - drama


----------



## nitewriter

drama - aroma


----------



## littlefairywren

aroma - Roman


----------



## Sweetie

Roman - moron


----------



## Fattitude1

moron~ rooms


----------



## nitewriter

rooms - proms


----------



## Fattitude1

proms~ spore


----------



## nitewriter

spore - horse


----------



## Sweetie

horse - arose


----------



## nitewriter

arose - raise


----------



## Fattitude1

raise~ stare


----------



## Sweetie

stare - start


----------



## nitewriter

start - smart


----------



## Sweetie

smart - trays


----------



## Adamantoise

trays - story


----------



## Sweetie

story - roast


----------



## Adamantoise

roast - trash


----------



## nitewriter

trash - stash


----------



## Sweetie

stash - hasty


----------



## nitewriter

hasty - yeast


----------



## Sweetie

yeast - tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease - steal


----------



## Sweetie

steal - steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - stale.........:bow::bounce:Merry Christmas:bounce::bow:


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> steam - stale.........:bow::bounce:Merry Christmas:bounce::bow:



I hope yours was merry as well. 

stale - leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - sleep...zzzzzzzzz  yes thank you I did.


----------



## Sweetie

nitewriter said:


> leaps - sleep...zzzzzzzzz  yes thank you I did.



I'm glad. 

sleep - peals


----------



## Fattitude1

peals~ spear


----------



## Sweetie

spear - speak


----------



## nitewriter

speak - shape


----------



## Fattitude1

shape~ paste


----------



## RabbitScorpion

paste - steak (sorry, a bit hungry right about now)


----------



## Sweetie

steak - taser


----------



## Fattitude1

taser~ stair


----------



## nitewriter

stair -raise


----------



## Fattitude1

raise~ resin


----------



## nitewriter

resin - rosin


----------



## Fattitude1

rosin~ siren


----------



## Sweetie

siren - penis


----------



## nitewriter

penis - spent.......Honey, Where's my Viagara!!!


----------



## Sweetie

spent - scent


----------



## nitewriter

scent - tense


----------



## Weirdo890

tense - sense


----------



## nitewriter

sense - seeds


----------



## Sweetie

seeds - speed


----------



## nitewriter

speed - steep


----------



## Sweetie

steep - peers


----------



## nitewriter

peers - spire


----------



## Sweetie

spire - ripen


----------



## nitewriter

ripen - pride


----------



## dharmabean

Pride - Prude


----------



## Sweetie

prude - prune


----------



## nitewriter

prune - rerun


----------



## Sweetie

rerun - under


----------



## dharmabean

under - ender


----------



## nitewriter

ender - trend


----------



## Sweetie

trend - tenor


----------



## nitewriter

tenor - stone


----------



## Sweetie

stone - stove


----------



## nitewriter

stove - ovens


----------



## Fattitude1

ovens~ seven


----------



## nitewriter

seven - venus


----------



## Fattitude1

venus~ venue


----------



## nitewriter

venue - seven


----------



## RabbitScorpion

seven - never


----------



## bigpapi4u

never_lever


----------



## nitewriter

lever - rebel


----------



## Weirdo890

rebel - bevel


----------



## nitewriter

bevel - bleed


----------



## Fattitude1

bleed~ breed


----------



## Weirdo890

breed - bread


----------



## Fattitude1

bread~ ready:eat2:


----------



## Weirdo890

ready - reedy


----------



## Fattitude1

reedy~ seedy


----------



## littlefairywren

seedy - steed 

sick horsey lol


----------



## Weirdo890

steed - steel


----------



## nitewriter

steel - least


----------



## melinda333

least - beast


----------



## Weirdo890

beast - boast


----------



## nitewriter

boast - boost


----------



## Sweetie

boost- stoop


----------



## Weirdo890

stoop - poops


----------



## Sweetie

poops - props


----------



## nitewriter

props - pours


----------



## RabbitScorpion

pours - pouts


----------



## Weirdo890

pouts - shout


----------



## Sweetie

shout - stout


----------



## Weirdo890

stout - toots


----------



## nitewriter

toots - stool


----------



## littlefairywren

stool - lotus


----------



## Weirdo890

lotus - slots


----------



## Fattitude1

slots~ stole


----------



## Weirdo890

stole - stile


----------



## Sweetie

stile - lists


----------



## Weirdo890

lists - lusts


----------



## Sweetie

lusts - lutes


----------



## nitewriter

lutes - style


----------



## Fattitude1

style~ least


----------



## Sweetie

least - steam


----------



## Weirdo890

steam - stems


----------



## nitewriter

stems - messy


----------



## Fattitude1

messy~ missy


----------



## Fattitude1

missy~ misty


----------



## nitewriter

misty - times


----------



## Sweetie

times - misty


----------



## nitewriter

misty - moist


----------



## Sweetie

moist - storm


----------



## Fattitude1

storm~ roast


----------



## nitewriter

roast - boast


----------



## Sweetie

boast -toast


----------



## nitewriter

toast -:eat1: tasty :eat1:


----------



## Sweetie

tasty - taste


----------



## nitewriter

taste - slate


----------



## Sweetie

slate - stole


----------



## Fattitude1

stole~ least


----------



## Sweetie

least - steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - meaty


----------



## Sweetie

meaty - yeast


----------



## melinda333

yeast - beast


----------



## Sweetie

beast - beams


----------



## littlefairywren

beast - teats


----------



## Sweetie

teats - tarts


----------



## nitewriter

tarts - darts


----------



## littlefairywren

darts - rates


----------



## Sweetie

rates - rapes


----------



## nitewriter

rapes - press


----------



## Sweetie

press - spree


----------



## nitewriter

spree - speed


----------



## Sweetie

speed - peels


----------



## RabbitScorpion

peels - leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - sleep ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Adamantoise

sleep - spell


----------



## nitewriter

spell - shlep


----------



## Adamantoise

shlep - helms


----------



## nitewriter

helms - smell


----------



## Fattitude1

smell~ melts


----------



## nitewriter

melts - meals:eat1:


----------



## Fattitude1

Meals~ steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - means


----------



## Oona

means - seams


----------



## nitewriter

seams - messy


----------



## Fattitude1

messy~ mesas


----------



## nitewriter

mesas - teams


----------



## Sweetie

teams - beams


----------



## nitewriter

beams - smear


----------



## Fattitude1

smear~ raise


----------



## nitewriter

raise - shear


----------



## Fattitude1

shear~ heard


----------



## RabbitScorpion

heard - dread


----------



## littlefairywren

dread - ready


----------



## nitewriter

ready - yearn


----------



## Fattitude1

yearn~ years


----------



## nitewriter

years - smear


----------



## Sweetie

smear -roams


----------



## nitewriter

roams - aroma


----------



## Sweetie

aroma - roams


----------



## nitewriter

roams - soars


----------



## Sweetie

soars -roast


----------



## Fattitude1

roast~ store


----------



## Sweetie

store - stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare- bears


----------



## Sweetie

bears - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - grate


----------



## Sweetie

grate - stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare - earth


----------



## Fattitude1

earth~ reach


----------



## Sweetie

reach - cheer


----------



## nitewriter

cheer - retch


----------



## Sweetie

retch - chart


----------



## RabbitScorpion

chart - teach


----------



## Sweetie

teach - crate


----------



## nitewriter

crate - cheat


----------



## Sweetie

cheat - hates


----------



## nitewriter

hates - sheet


----------



## Sweetie

sheet - sheep


----------



## Fattitude1

sheep~ shape


----------



## nitewriter

shape - beach


----------



## Sweetie

beach - reach


----------



## nitewriter

reach - react


----------



## Sweetie

react - teach


----------



## nitewriter

teach - hatch


----------



## Sweetie

hatch - watch


----------



## littlefairywren

watch - chats


----------



## Fattitude1

chats~ chart


----------



## RabbitScorpion

chart - heart:wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

heart - earth


----------



## Sweetie

earth - tears ... why do I always find this word???? hmmmmm...


----------



## Never2fat4me

tears - steer


----------



## Sweetie

steer - steed


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Steed - deeds


----------



## Sweetie

deeds- dense


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Dense - sends


----------



## Sweetie

sends - seeds


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Seeds - speed


----------



## nitewriter

speed - spend


----------



## Sweetie

spend - bends


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Bends - dents


----------



## Sweetie

dents - notes


----------



## Never2fat4me

notes - store


----------



## nitewriter

store - short


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Short - trash


----------



## Never2fat4me

trash - start


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Start - treat :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

treat - grate


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Grate - raged


----------



## littlefairywren

raged - gazed


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Gazed - dazed


----------



## littlefairywren

dazed - dozed


----------



## nitewriter

dozed - dozen .........iced donuts with sprinkles please :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

YUM! Chocolate for me.

dozen - owned


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Owned - wound


----------



## Sweetie

wound - round


----------



## nitewriter

round - drown


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Drown - wrong


----------



## Never2fat4me

wrong - gowns


----------



## nitewriter

gowns - glows


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Glows - grows


----------



## Morganer

grows - crows


----------



## nitewriter

crows - crowd


----------



## littlefairywren

crowd - cords


----------



## Sweetie

cords - decor


----------



## nitewriter

decor - crude


----------



## Sweetie

crude - prude


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Prude - pride


----------



## nitewriter

pride - rapid


----------



## Never2fat4me

rapid - vapid


----------



## nitewriter

vapid - divas


----------



## Fattitude1

divas~ dives


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Dives - veils


----------



## Fattitude1

veils~ slave


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Slave - vials


----------



## Fattitude1

vials~ slain


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Slain - stain


----------



## Fattitude1

stain~ nasty


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Nasty - stays


----------



## nitewriter

stays - sassy:batting::batting::batting:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sassy - slays


----------



## Never2fat4me

slays - class


----------



## Sweetie

class - glass


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Glass - stags


----------



## nitewriter

stags - stage


----------



## Sweetie

stage - gated


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Gated - grate


----------



## Never2fat4me

grate - groat


----------



## Fattitude1

groat~ great


----------



## Sweetie

great - gears


----------



## nitewriter

gears - grass


----------



## Never2fat4me

grass - sages


----------



## Sweetie

sages - gazes


----------



## Never2fat4me

gazes - gauze


----------



## nitewriter

gauze - azure


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Azure - graze


----------



## littlefairywren

graze - razed


----------



## nitewriter

razed - cared


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Cared - creed


----------



## Weirdo890

creed - reeds


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Reeds - dress


----------



## Never2fat4me

dress - rends


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Rends - reads


----------



## fat hiker

reads - tears


----------



## Never2fat4me

tears - steer


----------



## nitewriter

steer - treed


----------



## Never2fat4me

treed - steed


----------



## littlefairywren

steed - tweed


----------



## Sweetie

tweed - sweet


----------



## Never2fat4me

sweet - stews


----------



## Sweetie

stews - sweat


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sweat - teams


----------



## Sweetie

teams - smart


----------



## Never2fat4me

smart - tames


----------



## nitewriter

tames - atoms


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Atoms - steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - smite


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Smite - mates


----------



## nitewriter

mates - stamp


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Stamp - stump


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stump - THUMP! (part rabbit, after all)


----------



## nitewriter

thump - humps (rabbits do all LOT of this too!!!)


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Humps - pumps


----------



## nitewriter

pumps - plump:wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Plump - plums


----------



## Weirdo890

plums - plume


----------



## nitewriter

plume - lumen


----------



## Weirdo890

lumen - lemon


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Lemon - demon


----------



## Fattitude1

lemon~ moley


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Moley - money


----------



## Weirdo890

money - monty


----------



## nitewriter

monty - mount...... back in the saddle again


----------



## Never2fat4me

mount - mound


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Mound - round


----------



## Weirdo890

round - bound


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Bound - doubt


----------



## Weirdo890

doubt - donut


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Donut - pound


----------



## Weirdo890

pound - sound


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Sound - nouns


----------



## big_lad27

nouns = snout


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Snout - shout


----------



## nitewriter

shout - roust


----------



## Never2fat4me

roust - rusty


----------



## Weirdo890

rusty - rusts


----------



## nitewriter

rusts - ousts


----------



## littlefairywren

ousts - costs


----------



## nitewriter

costs - socks


----------



## littlefairywren

socks - sooks


----------



## Never2fat4me

sooks - spook


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Spook - spool


----------



## nitewriter

spool - spoil


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Spoil - lions


----------



## Fattitude1

lions~ snail


----------



## nitewriter

snail - loins


----------



## Fattitude1

lions~ slain


----------



## Never2fat4me

slain - loins


----------



## Weirdo890

loins - coins


----------



## nitewriter

coins - since


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Since - slice


----------



## nitewriter

slice - scale


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Scale - cells


----------



## nitewriter

cells - laces


----------



## Sweetie

laces - cease


----------



## nitewriter

cease - peace


----------



## Sweetie

peace - peach


----------



## nitewriter

peach - poach


----------



## Sweetie

poach - coach


----------



## nitewriter

coach - cache


----------



## Never2fat4me

cache - catch


----------



## nitewriter

catch - cheat


----------



## Fattitude1

cheat~ chats


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Chats - stack


----------



## Weirdo890

stack - racks


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Racks - rakes


----------



## nitewriter

rakes - scare


----------



## Fattitude1

scare~ raced


----------



## nitewriter

raced - credo


----------



## Never2fat4me

credo - creed


----------



## nitewriter

creed - creel


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Creel - creek


----------



## Never2fat4me

Creek - creep


----------



## nitewriter

creep - pacer


----------



## Adamantoise

pacer - drape


----------



## nitewriter

crape - space


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Space - peace


----------



## nitewriter

peace - caper


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Caper - pager


----------



## nitewriter

pager - range


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Range - grand


----------



## nitewriter

grand - drain


----------



## Never2fat4me

drain - rainy


----------



## nitewriter

rainy - aunty


----------



## Never2fat4me

aunty - runty


----------



## nitewriter

runty - unity


----------



## RabbitScorpion

unity - UNITE!


----------



## Never2fat4me

unite! - tunes


----------



## nitewriter

tunes - stein


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Stein - nests


----------



## nitewriter

nests - tress


----------



## Adamantoise

tress - stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare - reset


----------



## Never2fat4me

reset - steep


----------



## nitewriter

steep - spree


----------



## littlefairywren

spree - peels


----------



## nitewriter

peels - spiel


----------



## RabbitScorpion

spiel - spice


----------



## nitewriter

spice - piece


----------



## Never2fat4me

piece - peace


----------



## nitewriter

peace - place


----------



## Never2fat4me

place - caper


----------



## nitewriter

caper - perch


----------



## Never2fat4me

perch - parch


----------



## nitewriter

parch - chair


----------



## Fattitude1

chair~ chain


----------



## nitewriter

chain - winch


----------



## Sweetie

winch - chain


----------



## nitewriter

chain - chant


----------



## Never2fat4me

chant - teach


----------



## nitewriter

teach - watch


----------



## Fattitude1

watch~ chats


----------



## Never2fat4me

chats - cheat


----------



## nitewriter

cheat - heath


----------



## Never2fat4me

heath - lathe


----------



## nitewriter

lathe - shale


----------



## Fattitude1

shale~ shoal


----------



## nitewriter

shoal - aloha


----------



## Never2fat4me

aloha - a-hole (is that a word? )


----------



## nitewriter

a-hole - whole


----------



## Never2fat4me

whole - whose


----------



## RabbitScorpion

whose - shown


----------



## nitewriter

shown - towns


----------



## Never2fat4me

towns - newts


----------



## nitewriter

newts - twins


----------



## Never2fat4me

twins - wants


----------



## nitewriter

wants - straw


----------



## Fattitude1

straw~ waste


----------



## RabbitScorpion

waste - tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease - easel


----------



## littlefairywren

easel - dales


----------



## nitewriter

dales - salad


----------



## littlefairywren

salad - loads


----------



## nitewriter

loads - folds


----------



## Never2fat4me

folds - loafs


----------



## nitewriter

loafs - float


----------



## RabbitScorpion

float - atoll


----------



## nitewriter

atoll - total


----------



## Fattitude1

total~ latte


----------



## Never2fat4me

latte - later


----------



## big_lad27

later - slate


----------



## nitewriter

slate - atlas


----------



## Never2fat4me

atlas - slats


----------



## nitewriter

slats - stall


----------



## big_lad27

stall - stalk


----------



## nitewriter

stalk - steak:eat2:


----------



## big_lad27

mmm steak - stack


----------



## Never2fat4me

stack - shack


----------



## littlefairywren

shack - harks


----------



## nitewriter

harks - shank


----------



## Never2fat4me

shank - ranks


----------



## nitewriter

ranks - shark:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## big_lad27

shark - chars


----------



## Never2fat4me

chars - chair


----------



## nitewriter

chair - reach


----------



## big_lad27

reach - cheer


----------



## Fattitude1

cheer~ cheek


----------



## nitewriter

cheek - ketch


----------



## Never2fat4me

cheek - leech


----------



## nitewriter

leech - cheer


----------



## littlefairywren

cheer - creep


----------



## Adamantoise

creep - crape


----------



## nitewriter

crape - scrap


----------



## Never2fat4me

scrap - parks


----------



## RabbitScorpion

parks - spank


----------



## nitewriter

spank - pansy


----------



## Never2fat4me

pansy - Spain


----------



## RabbitScorpion

_(The rain in)_ Spain _(falls mainly on the)_ - Plain


----------



## nitewriter

plain - boss! de Plane de plane


----------



## Adamantoise

Plane - Apple


----------



## littlefairywren

apple - paler


----------



## nitewriter

paler - repel


----------



## Never2fat4me

repel - peter


----------



## nitewriter

peter - deter


----------



## Adamantoise

deter - tired


----------



## nitewriter

tired - edict


----------



## Never2fat4me

edict - cried


----------



## nitewriter

cried - tried


----------



## Adamantoise

tried - irate


----------



## littlefairywren

irate - grate


----------



## Never2fat4me

grate - tiger


----------



## nitewriter

tiger - tiler


----------



## Never2fat4me

tiler - riled


----------



## RabbitScorpion

riled - devil


----------



## littlefairywren

devil - livid


----------



## nitewriter

livid - vivid


----------



## Adamantoise

vivid - divvy


----------



## nitewriter

divvy - vivid


----------



## Never2fat4me

Think you may have killed the thread when you inserted vivid!


----------



## nitewriter

vivid - livid 

livid - civil 

I hope this works. old threads never die, they just get frayed


----------



## Never2fat4me

civil - licit


----------



## nitewriter

licit - limit


----------



## littlefairywren

limit - timid


----------



## RabbitScorpion

timid - timed (you now have one minute to come up with a word)


----------



## nitewriter

timed - medic


----------



## Never2fat4me

medic - media


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Media - edema


----------



## littlefairywren

edema - medal


----------



## nitewriter

medal - ladle


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle - dells


----------



## RabbitScorpion

dells - slide


----------



## nitewriter

slide - slice


----------



## Never2fat4me

slice - slick


----------



## nitewriter

slick - silky


----------



## littlefairywren

silky - milky


----------



## nitewriter

milky - filmy


----------



## Sweetie

filmy - films


----------



## nitewriter

films - firms


----------



## Never2fat4me

firms - Smurf


----------



## nitewriter

Smurf - femur


----------



## Never2fat4me

femur - fumes


----------



## nitewriter

fumes - menus :eat2:


----------



## Never2fat4me

menus - omens


----------



## nitewriter

omens - women:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren

women - woven


----------



## RabbitScorpion

woven - venom


----------



## nitewriter

venom - coven


----------



## Never2fat4me

coven - ovens


----------



## nitewriter

ovens - naves


----------



## RabbitScorpion

naves - seven


----------



## nitewriter

seven - venue


----------



## littlefairywren

venue - Venus


----------



## nitewriter

Venus - nudes


----------



## RabbitScorpion

nudes - Sudan


----------



## nitewriter

Sudan - sandy


----------



## Fattitude1

sandy~ daisy


----------



## Never2fat4me

daisy - ditsy


----------



## nitewriter

ditsy - edits


----------



## Fattitude1

edits~ deity


----------



## RabbitScorpion

deity - tired (DUH, it's after midnight!)


----------



## Never2fat4me

tired - aired


----------



## nitewriter

aired - dairy....got milk???


----------



## snuggletiger

dairy--Fairy


----------



## Never2fat4me

fairy - fiery


----------



## littlefairywren

fiery - ferry


----------



## nitewriter

ferry - furry ......what my mouth feels like at 5:45 AM


----------



## RabbitScorpion

furry - hurry


----------



## nitewriter

hurry - curry


----------



## BigBluesMo

curry - surry


----------



## littlefairywren

surry - sorry


----------



## nitewriter

sorry - worry


----------



## greenforrest22

worry---wordy


----------



## littlefairywren

wordy - drown


----------



## Never2fat4me

drown - crown


----------



## nitewriter

crown - owner


----------



## Adamantoise

owner - power


----------



## nitewriter

power - prowl


----------



## Adamantoise

prowl - growl


----------



## littlefairywren

growl - wrong


----------



## greenforrest22

wrong---goner


----------



## greenforrest22

goner---loner


----------



## nitewriter

loner - clone:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Adamantoise

clone - crone


----------



## Never2fat4me

crone - crane


----------



## nitewriter

crane - cater


----------



## Fattitude1

cater~ track


----------



## greenforrest22

track---crate


----------



## greenforrest22

crate---grate


----------



## greenforrest22

grate---irate


----------



## greenforrest22

irate---prate


----------



## greenforrest22

prate---crape


----------



## greenforrest22

crape---grape


----------



## greenforrest22

grape---drape


----------



## greenforrest22

drape---pacer


----------



## greenforrest22

pacer---racer


----------



## greenforrest22

racer---facer


----------



## greenforrest22

facer---raced


----------



## greenforrest22

raced---laced


----------



## greenforrest22

laced---dales


----------



## nitewriter

dales - salad


----------



## greenforrest22

salad---galas


----------



## greenforrest22

galas---glass


----------



## greenforrest22

glass---grass


----------



## greenforrest22

grass---brass


----------



## greenforrest22

brass---crass


----------



## greenforrest22

crass---cress


----------



## greenforrest22

cress---crest


----------



## greenforrest22

crest---crust


----------



## greenforrest22

crust---strut


----------



## greenforrest22

strut---rusts


----------



## greenforrest22

rusts---dusts


----------



## greenforrest22

dusts---lusts


----------



## greenforrest22

lusts---slats


----------



## MsugarNspice

slats.....slits


----------



## greenforrest22

slats---slaps


----------



## greenforrest22

slaps---slips


----------



## greenforrest22

slips---slits


----------



## greenforrest22

slits---sifts


----------



## nitewriter

sifts - shift


----------



## Never2fat4me

sifts - tiffs

(As in don't want to cause a tiff, but posting so many responses in a row is not good form)


----------



## nitewriter

tiffs - fifty


----------



## Never2fat4me

fifty - nifty!


----------



## ConnieLynn

nifty - faint


----------



## Fattitude1

faint~ stain


----------



## ConnieLynn

stain - stand


----------



## nitewriter

stand - sandy


----------



## ConnieLynn

sandy - nasty


----------



## nitewriter

nasty - stony


----------



## big_lad27

stony - story


----------



## nitewriter

story - roust


----------



## RabbitScorpion

roust - pouts


----------



## Never2fat4me

pouts - stout


----------



## nitewriter

stout - tours


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tours - torts


----------



## nitewriter

torts - short


----------



## Fattitude1

short~ trash


----------



## nitewriter

trash - wrath


----------



## Adamantoise

wrath - trawl


----------



## nitewriter

trawl - ultra


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ultra - adult


----------



## nitewriter

adult - audit


----------



## Fattitude1

audit~ audio


----------



## nitewriter

audio - radio


----------



## littlefairywren

radio - nadir


----------



## nitewriter

nadir - brain


----------



## Never2fat4me

brain - train


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Train - stain


----------



## nitewriter

stain - paint


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Paint - print


----------



## RabbitScorpion

print - pinto


----------



## nitewriter

pinto - piano


----------



## littlefairywren

piano - pains


----------



## nitewriter

pains - spine


----------



## Adamantoise

spine - spike


----------



## nitewriter

spike - piles


----------



## MsugarNspice

piles -- spied


----------



## nitewriter

spied - pride


----------



## RabbitScorpion

pride - tepid


----------



## nitewriter

tepid - tripe


----------



## MsugarNspice

tripe - timer


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Timer - trims


----------



## Fattitude1

trims~ storm


----------



## RabbitScorpion

storm - metro


----------



## nitewriter

metro - merit


----------



## Never2fat4me

merit - trite


----------



## RabbitScorpion

trite - write


----------



## nitewriter

write - wrest


----------



## Fattitude1

wrest~screw


----------



## Weirdo890

screw - crows


----------



## nitewriter

crows - swore


----------



## RabbitScorpion

swore - s'more


----------



## Weirdo890

s'more - amore


----------



## Adamantoise

amore - adore


----------



## nitewriter

adore:smitten: - ready


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ready - bread


----------



## MsugarNspice

bread - zebra


----------



## littlefairywren

zebra - brace


----------



## Never2fat4me

brace - saber


----------



## nitewriter

saber - bread


----------



## Adamantoise

bread - grade


----------



## nitewriter

grade - drape


----------



## Fattitude1

drape~ bread


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Bread - adore :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

adore - adorn


----------



## RabbitScorpion

adorn - drown


----------



## nitewriter

drown - owner


----------



## littlefairywren

owner - wrong


----------



## nitewriter

wrong - grows


----------



## littlefairywren

grows - sword


----------



## RabbitScorpion

sword - draws


----------



## nitewriter

draws - straw


----------



## Weirdo890

straw - warps


----------



## RabbitScorpion

warps - spawn


----------



## littlefairywren

spawn - prawn


----------



## nitewriter

prawn - wraps


----------



## Adamantoise

wraps - pairs


----------



## littlefairywren

pairs - prays


----------



## nitewriter

prays - spear


----------



## littlefairywren

spear - paler


----------



## RabbitScorpion

paler - polar


----------



## nitewriter

polar - opals


----------



## Adamantoise

opals - salon


----------



## littlefairywren

salon - nails


----------



## nitewriter

nails - pains


----------



## RabbitScorpion

pains - spine


----------



## MsugarNspice

spine - stein


----------



## nitewriter

stein - dines:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Never2fat4me

dines - swine


----------



## nitewriter

swine - wince


----------



## RabbitScorpion

wince - wined


----------



## littlefairywren

wined - fined


----------



## nitewriter

fined - diner


----------



## Weirdo890

diner - rinds


----------



## nitewriter

rinds - rinse


----------



## Fattitude1

rinse~ sired


----------



## RabbitScorpion

sired - spire


----------



## littlefairywren

spire - press


----------



## nitewriter

press - tress


----------



## Adamantoise

tress - rusts


----------



## nitewriter

rusts - strum


----------



## Never2fat4me

strum - mutes


----------



## nitewriter

mutes - smite


----------



## Fattitude1

smite~ miter


----------



## nitewriter

miter - inter


----------



## Adamantoise

inter - miner


----------



## nitewriter

miner - prime


----------



## littlefairywren

prime - mired


----------



## nitewriter

mired - demur


----------



## RabbitScorpion

demur - drums


----------



## nitewriter

drums - strum


----------



## RabbitScorpion

strum - mutts


----------



## nitewriter

mutts - mutes


----------



## NYCGabriel

mutes - mules


----------



## nitewriter

mules - smile


----------



## Weirdo890

smile - smite


----------



## nitewriter

smite - remit


----------



## Weirdo890

remit - refit


----------



## nitewriter

refit - fruit


----------



## Weirdo890

fruit - frite


----------



## nitewriter

frite - drift


----------



## Fattitude1

drift~ draft


----------



## nitewriter

draft - farts :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

farts - artsy


----------



## nitewriter

artsy - yeast


----------



## Weirdo890

yeast - least


----------



## nitewriter

least - steel


----------



## RabbitScorpion

steel - leers:blink:


----------



## nitewriter

leers :blink: - Sleep


----------



## RabbitScorpion

sleep - leaps:bounce:


----------



## littlefairywren

leaps - plans


----------



## nitewriter

plans - splat


----------



## Fattitude1

splat~ tails


----------



## nitewriter

tails - stale


----------



## littlefairywren

stale - lasts


----------



## nitewriter

lasts - glass


----------



## littlefairywren

glass - Lassi


----------



## nitewriter

lassi - basis


----------



## Weirdo890

basis - bases


----------



## nitewriter

bases - bares


----------



## littlefairywren

bares - bales


----------



## nitewriter

bales - label


----------



## Weirdo890

label - Mabel


----------



## nitewriter

Mabel - table


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

table - fable


----------



## Weirdo890

fable - bleak


----------



## littlefairywren

bleak - lakes


----------



## nitewriter

lakes - flake :bounce:


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

flake - flame


----------



## nitewriter

flame - mealy


----------



## Adamantoise

mealy - ample


----------



## Weirdo890

ample - apple


----------



## littlefairywren

apple - papal


----------



## nitewriter

papal - papas


----------



## big_lad27

papas - tapas


----------



## nitewriter

tapas - stamp


----------



## littlefairywren

stamp - malts


----------



## nitewriter

malts - smelt


----------



## littlefairywren

smelt - terms


----------



## RabbitScorpion

terms - stern


----------



## nitewriter

stern - terse


----------



## Fattitude1

terse~ verse


----------



## nitewriter

verse - never


----------



## Fattitude1

never~ renew


----------



## nitewriter

renew - fewer


----------



## Adamantoise

Fewer - sewer


----------



## nitewriter

sewer - worse


----------



## Sweetie

worse - words


----------



## nitewriter

words - sworn


----------



## Adamantoise

sworn - grown


----------



## nitewriter

grown - owner


----------



## Adamantoise

owner - mower


----------



## nitewriter

mower - worms


----------



## littlefairywren

worms - swarm


----------



## nitewriter

swarm - marsh


----------



## big_lad27

marsh - smash


----------



## littlefairywren

smash - shame


----------



## nitewriter

shame - steam


----------



## RabbitScorpion

steam - tamer


----------



## nitewriter

tamer - trace


----------



## Fattitude1

trace~ track


----------



## nitewriter

track - chart


----------



## littlefairywren

chart - heart <3


----------



## nitewriter

heart<3 - cheat


----------



## Adamantoise

cheat - peach


----------



## littlefairywren

peach - chaps


----------



## nitewriter

chaps - space


----------



## littlefairywren

space - caper


----------



## RabbitScorpion

caper - crepe


----------



## nitewriter

crepe - recap


----------



## Adamantoise

recap - react


----------



## nitewriter

react - actor


----------



## littlefairywren

actor - torch


----------



## nitewriter

torch - choir


----------



## alligadeer

choir - birch


----------



## nitewriter

birch - chirp


----------



## Adamantoise

chirp - price


----------



## nitewriter

price - caper


----------



## RabbitScorpion

caper - pecan


----------



## SprocketRocket

pecan - pacer


----------



## nitewriter

pacer - repay


----------



## SprocketRocket

repay - relay


----------



## nitewriter

relay - lager


----------



## Adamantoise

lager - raged


----------



## nitewriter

raged - raced


----------



## RabbitScorpion

raced - cried:sad:


----------



## SprocketRocket

cried - cared


----------



## nitewriter

cared - creed


----------



## littlefairywren

creed - freed


----------



## nitewriter

freed - refer


----------



## Adamantoise

refer - fever


----------



## nitewriter

fever - every


----------



## Adamantoise

every - lever


----------



## nitewriter

lever - rebel


----------



## Adamantoise

rebel - leper


----------



## nitewriter

leper - sleep


----------



## Adamantoise

sleep - sheep


----------



## nitewriter

sheep - phase


----------



## Adamantoise

phase - haste


----------



## Fattitude1

haste~ these


----------



## nitewriter

these - there


----------



## SprocketRocket

there - heart


----------



## nitewriter

heart - treat


----------



## Adamantoise

treat - rated


----------



## nitewriter

rated - bread


----------



## Adamantoise

bread - cared


----------



## nitewriter

cared - recap


----------



## Adamantoise

recap - caped


----------



## nitewriter

caped - peace


----------



## big_lad27

peace - creep


----------



## nitewriter

creep - price


----------



## Adamantoise

price - cries


----------



## nitewriter

cries - scare


----------



## littlefairywren

scare - cards


----------



## nitewriter

cards - shard


----------



## Fattitude1

shard~ darts


----------



## nitewriter

darts - strap


----------



## littlefairywren

strap - party


----------



## nitewriter

party - tardy


----------



## littlefairywren

tardy - ratty


----------



## nitewriter

ratty - start


----------



## littlefairywren

start - trash


----------



## nitewriter

trash - sharp


----------



## Adamantoise

sharp - shark


----------



## littlefairywren

shark - hawks


----------



## Adamantoise

hawks - whack


----------



## nitewriter

whack - chalk


----------



## Adamantoise

chalk - latch


----------



## RabbitScorpion

latch - chart


----------



## nitewriter

chart - torch


----------



## Adamantoise

torch - thorn


----------



## nitewriter

thorn - notch


----------



## Adamantoise

notch - conch


----------



## Fattitude1

conch~ couch


----------



## nitewriter

couch - touch


----------



## Adamantoise

touch - couch


----------



## nitewriter

couch - pouch


----------



## Adamantoise

pouch - chops


----------



## nitewriter

chops - psych


----------



## Adamantoise

psych - pushy


----------



## RabbitScorpion

pushy - bushy


----------



## Sweetie

bushy - busty


----------



## Adamantoise

busty - study


----------



## nitewriter

study - sudsy


----------



## Adamantoise

sudsy - fussy


----------



## nitewriter

fussy - pussy


----------



## littlefairywren

pussy - syrup


----------



## SprocketRocket

syrup - purse


----------



## nitewriter

purse - spurn


----------



## Adamantoise

spurn - turns


----------



## littlefairywren

turns - stuns


----------



## spookytwigg

Stuns - Stunt


----------



## littlefairywren

stunt - shunt


----------



## nitewriter

shunt - shout


----------



## littlefairywren

shout - stout


----------



## nitewriter

stout - south


----------



## SprocketRocket

south - mouth


----------



## Adamantoise

mouth - thumb


----------



## SprocketRocket

thumb - murth


----------



## nitewriter

murth - mirth


----------



## littlefairywren

mirth - girth


----------



## nitewriter

girth - third


----------



## RabbitScorpion

third - tired (DUH, it's half past 1 AM!)


----------



## nitewriter

tired - diets


----------



## SprocketRocket

diets - tried


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tried - dirty


----------



## SprocketRocket

dirty - deity


----------



## nitewriter

deity - tides


----------



## SprocketRocket

tides - rides


----------



## nitewriter

rides - pride


----------



## SprocketRocket

pride - drape


----------



## littlefairywren

drape - dares


----------



## nitewriter

dares - drams


----------



## RabbitScorpion

drams - drama


----------



## littlefairywren

drama - aroma


----------



## nitewriter

aroma - roams


----------



## SprocketRocket

roams - moray


----------



## Adamantoise

moray - loamy


----------



## nitewriter

loamy - mealy


----------



## Adamantoise

mealy - early


----------



## nitewriter

early - yearn


----------



## Adamantoise

yearn - nerdy :bounce:


----------



## SprocketRocket

nerdy - derby


----------



## Adamantoise

derby - robed


----------



## SprocketRocket

robed - roped


----------



## Adamantoise

roped - gored


----------



## SprocketRocket

gored - bored :bounce:


----------



## Adamantoise

bored - bowed


----------



## SprocketRocket

bowed - boned


----------



## nitewriter

boned - blond:huh:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

blond - blend

(Out of curiosity, why so much traffic on this thread in the last 24h??)


----------



## littlefairywren

blend - lends


----------



## nitewriter

lends - spend


----------



## littlefairywren

spend - spine


----------



## Adamantoise

spine - inept


----------



## RabbitScorpion

inept - print


----------



## nitewriter

print - paint


----------



## Adamantoise

paint - plant


----------



## nitewriter

plant - talon


----------



## Fattitude1

talon~ total


----------



## nitewriter

total - allot


----------



## Adamantoise

allot - tonal


----------



## nitewriter

tonal - baton


----------



## RabbitScorpion

baton - bacon


----------



## nitewriter

bacon - cobra


----------



## RabbitScorpion

cobra - bravo!


----------



## nitewriter

bravo - boars


----------



## Adamantoise

boars - sober


----------



## nitewriter

sober - sabre


----------



## Fattitude1

sabre~ bread


----------



## nitewriter

bread - dream:wubu:


----------



## Adamantoise

dream - cream


----------



## nitewriter

cream - acres


----------



## RabbitScorpion

acres - scary


----------



## nitewriter

scary - scram


----------



## Adamantoise

scram - smart


----------



## nitewriter

smart - tramp


----------



## Adamantoise

tramp - apart


----------



## RabbitScorpion

apart - *PARTY!*:bounce:


----------



## nitewriter

*PARTY!* - tardy


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tardy - dirty


----------



## nitewriter

dirty - drift


----------



## littlefairywren

drift - flirt


----------



## nitewriter

flirt - trail


----------



## Adamantoise

trail - silat


----------



## nitewriter

silat - steal


----------



## Adamantoise

steal - laser


----------



## RabbitScorpion

laser - later


----------



## nitewriter

later - altar


----------



## spookytwigg

altar - trail


----------



## nitewriter

trail - train


----------



## spookytwigg

train - brain


----------



## Adamantoise

brain - brine


----------



## spookytwigg

brine - rinse


----------



## nitewriter

rinse - since


----------



## Adamantoise

since - noise


----------



## nitewriter

noise - scion


----------



## Adamantoise

scion - conic


----------



## nitewriter

conic - comic


----------



## RabbitScorpion

comic - micro


----------



## outonwhyte

micro - crime


----------



## littlefairywren

crime - mired


----------



## nitewriter

mired - medic


----------



## big_lad27

medic - mince


----------



## nitewriter

mince - cumin


----------



## Adamantoise

cumin - minus


----------



## littlefairywren

minus - sinus


----------



## nitewriter

sinus - suits


----------



## RabbitScorpion

suits - stirs


----------



## littlefairywren

stirs - stair


----------



## Adamantoise

stair - liars


----------



## nitewriter

liars - aisle


----------



## Weirdo890

aisle - isles


----------



## nitewriter

isles - bless


----------



## Adamantoise

bless - lobes


----------



## nitewriter

lobes - obese :happy:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

obese - sober


----------



## nitewriter

sober - boars


----------



## Adamantoise

boars - cobra


----------



## nitewriter

cobra - brace


----------



## Adamantoise

brace - clear


----------



## nitewriter

clear - react


----------



## RabbitScorpion

react - scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - spare ...another 7-10 split bites the dust


----------



## Fattitude1

spare~ spade


----------



## nitewriter

spade - dates


----------



## littlefairywren

dates - hates


----------



## nitewriter

hates - sheet


----------



## RabbitScorpion

sheet - teeth


----------



## nitewriter

teeth - theme


----------



## Adamantoise

theme - metre


----------



## nitewriter

metre - miter


----------



## littlefairywren

miter - mires


----------



## Adamantoise

mires - siren


----------



## nitewriter

siren - nurse


----------



## Adamantoise

nurse - curse


----------



## nitewriter

curse - purse


----------



## RabbitScorpion

purse - setup


----------



## nitewriter

setup - pulse


----------



## Adamantoise

pulse - pause


----------



## nitewriter

pause - sauce


----------



## Adamantoise

sauce - paces


----------



## nitewriter

paces - spate


----------



## Adamantoise

spate - stave


----------



## nitewriter

stave - least


----------



## Fattitude1

least~ tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease - easel


----------



## Adamantoise

easel - scale


----------



## nitewriter

scale - scald


----------



## RabbitScorpion

scald - claps


----------



## nitewriter

claps - place


----------



## Adamantoise

place - clear


----------



## nitewriter

clear - large


----------



## Adamantoise

large - angel


----------



## nitewriter

angel - bagel


----------



## RabbitScorpion

bagel - legal


----------



## nitewriter

legal - glean


----------



## Adamantoise

glean - glaze


----------



## nitewriter

glaze - lager


----------



## RabbitScorpion

lager - laser


----------



## nitewriter

laser - raise


----------



## Fattitude1

raise~ risen


----------



## nitewriter

risen - rosin


----------



## Adamantoise

rosin - sonic


----------



## nitewriter

sonic - bison


----------



## RabbitScorpion

bison - bones


----------



## nitewriter

bones - stone


----------



## Adamantoise

stone - scone


----------



## nitewriter

scone - scion 

I love buttered scones with tea  Happy New Year Tom !


----------



## RabbitScorpion

scion - noisy


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> scone - scion
> 
> I love buttered scones with tea  Happy New Year Tom !



Happy new year to you, Charlie - thanks!



RabbitScorpion said:


> scion - noisy



noisy - bison


----------



## nitewriter

bison - lions


----------



## RabbitScorpion

lions - snail

(At Ford Field, same thing!)


----------



## nitewriter

snail - dials


----------



## Adamantoise

dials - salad


----------



## nitewriter

salad - atlas


----------



## RabbitScorpion

atlas - stale


----------



## nitewriter

stale - lease


----------



## Adamantoise

lease - leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - spell


----------



## RabbitScorpion

spell - Prell


----------



## nitewriter

Prell - lapel


----------



## Fattitude1

lapel- paled


----------



## nitewriter

paled - decal


----------



## Weirdo890

decal - scale


----------



## nitewriter

scale - scalp


----------



## Adamantoise

scalp - palms


----------



## nitewriter

palms - small


----------



## RabbitScorpion

small - mails


----------



## nitewriter

mails - males


----------



## RabbitScorpion

males - stale


----------



## nitewriter

stale - blast


----------



## littlefairywren

blast - sable (poor wee Martens)


----------



## nitewriter

sable - bleat .... poor wee sheep:happy:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

bleat - beast


----------



## nitewriter

beast - steal


----------



## RabbitScorpion

steal - STEEL


----------



## nitewriter

steel - least


----------



## RabbitScorpion

least - blast


----------



## nitewriter

blast - stall


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stall - allot


----------



## nitewriter

allot - tally


----------



## littlefairywren

tally - wally


----------



## nitewriter

wally - allow


----------



## Fattitude1

allow~ walls


----------



## nitewriter

walls - shall


----------



## Fattitude1

shall~ small


----------



## littlefairywren

small - lambs


----------



## nitewriter

lambs - blame


----------



## littlefairywren

blame - email


----------



## nitewriter

email - alien


----------



## luvmybhm

alien-slain


----------



## littlefairywren

slain - aisle


----------



## luvmybhm

aisle-lease


----------



## nitewriter

lease - sleep


----------



## luvmybhm

sleep-pulse


----------



## nitewriter

pulse - louse


----------



## luvmybhm

louse-stole


----------



## spookytwigg

Stole - slots


----------



## luvmybhm

slots-gloss


----------



## nitewriter

gloss - slows


----------



## littlefairywren

slows - scowl


----------



## nitewriter

scowl - jowls


----------



## littlefairywren

jowls - howls


----------



## Adamantoise

howls - glows


----------



## nitewriter

glows - gowns


----------



## big_lad27

gowns - swing


----------



## nitewriter

swing - swine


----------



## littlefairywren

swine - winks


----------



## nitewriter

winks - slink


----------



## RabbitScorpion

slink - kinks


----------



## nitewriter

kinks - skunk


----------



## RabbitScorpion

skunk - punks


----------



## nitewriter

punks - spank.....that'll teach 'em


----------



## Fattitude1

spank~ pants


----------



## nitewriter

pants - pains


----------



## luvmybhm

pains-spine


----------



## nitewriter

spine - inset


----------



## luvmybhm

inset-tense


----------



## nitewriter

tense - sleet


----------



## luvmybhm

sleet-least


----------



## nitewriter

least - tease


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tease - taser


----------



## nitewriter

taser - store


----------



## luvmybhm

store-crest


----------



## nitewriter

crest - acres


----------



## RabbitScorpion

acres - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - raise


----------



## luvmybhm

raise-erase


----------



## nitewriter

erase - spear


----------



## luvmybhm

spear-raspy


----------



## nitewriter

raspy - pyres


----------



## CaAggieGirl

Pyres - press


----------



## nitewriter

press - dress ....... Oscar time now at the red carpet, see who's wearing what.


----------



## Fattitude1

dress~ rests


----------



## nitewriter

rests - rusts


----------



## luvmybhm

rusts-burst


----------



## nitewriter

burst - roust


----------



## RabbitScorpion

roust - route


----------



## nitewriter

route - other


----------



## kizzylove

Other - Otter


----------



## luvmybhm

otter-retro


----------



## nitewriter

retro - trove


----------



## luvmybhm

trove-rivet


----------



## nitewriter

rivet - diver


----------



## luvmybhm

diver-bride


----------



## nitewriter

bride - debit


----------



## kizzylove

debit - tibit


----------



## nitewriter

changed 2 letters

debit - deity


----------



## Fattitude1

deity~ tried


----------



## Adamantoise

tried - rites


----------



## nitewriter

rites - write


----------



## luvmybhm

write-wrist


----------



## nitewriter

wrist - straw


----------



## Adamantoise

straw - strap


----------



## nitewriter

strap - parks


----------



## RabbitScorpion

parks - spork*

* that piece of plastic given out with cheap catered meals with the end like a spoon, only with fork tines at the end, so it serves as a SPoon and a fORK.


----------



## nitewriter

spork - corks


----------



## Adamantoise

corks - scorn


----------



## nitewriter

scorn - crone


----------



## luvmybhm

crone-crane


----------



## nitewriter

crane - acres


----------



## Fattitude1

acres~ cream


----------



## nitewriter

cream - crate


----------



## RabbitScorpion

crate - track


----------



## nitewriter

track - chart


----------



## luvmybhm

chart -teach


----------



## nitewriter

teach - lathe


----------



## big_lad27

lathe - plate


----------



## nitewriter

plate - least


----------



## luvmybhm

least -taxes


----------



## nitewriter

taxes - exact


----------



## RabbitScorpion

exact - exalt


----------



## luvmybhm

exalt -pleat my first thought was latex, but no letter change


----------



## nitewriter

pleat - splat


----------



## Fattitude1

splat~ plate


----------



## nitewriter

plate - latex


----------



## RabbitScorpion

latex - later


----------



## luvmybhm

later -relax


----------



## nitewriter

relax - lager


----------



## littlefairywren

lager - relay


----------



## nitewriter

relay - clear


----------



## RabbitScorpion

clear - craze


----------



## nitewriter

craze - trace


----------



## RabbitScorpion

trace - carts


----------



## nitewriter

carts - scare


----------



## fat hiker

scare - smear


----------



## nitewriter

smear - cream


----------



## RabbitScorpion

cream - maced:shocked:


----------



## nitewriter

maced - cedar


----------



## Fattitude1

cedar~ cards


----------



## nitewriter

cards - darts


----------



## Fattitude1

darts~ stare


----------



## luvmybhm

stare - roast


----------



## nitewriter

roast - strop


----------



## RabbitScorpion

strop - props


----------



## nitewriter

props - prose


----------



## littlefairywren

prose - grope


----------



## nitewriter

grope :batting: - power


----------



## Adamantoise

power - worse


----------



## nitewriter

worse - sworn


----------



## fat hiker

sworn - worms


----------



## luvmybhm

worms -swarm


----------



## nitewriter

swarm - warps


----------



## RabbitScorpion

warps - spray


----------



## nitewriter

spray - frays


----------



## luvmybhm

frays-yards


----------



## nitewriter

yards - dairy


----------



## RabbitScorpion

dairy - dirty


----------



## nitewriter

dirty - tardy


----------



## luvmybhm

tardy-draft


----------



## nitewriter

draft - after


----------



## swamptoad

after - tread


----------



## littlefairywren

tread - darts


----------



## luvmybhm

darts-start


----------



## nitewriter

start - toast


----------



## RabbitScorpion

toast - boats

_~ 
_~ )_)_~ 
)_))_))_) 
_!__!__!_ 
~\______t/~~~
~~~~~~~~~


----------



## nitewriter

boats - about

....now where's my etch a sketch when I need it???


----------



## RabbitScorpion

about - taboo

(How would you sketch "about"?) LOL


----------



## nitewriter

taboo - booty 

I don't know. How would you sketch booty without being banned? LOL


----------



## luvmybhm

booty (_)(_) lol

boost


----------



## nitewriter

luvmybhm said:


> booty (_)(_) lol
> 
> boost



boost - shoot 

..... as Yoda would say :bow: Creative Genius, you are! :bow:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

nitewriter said:


> taboo - booty
> 
> I don't know. How would you sketch booty without being banned? LOL



|..........|
|.........|
|.........0
|.........|
|.........0
|.........|
|.........0
|.........|
|..........\
|............\_______
|.........................\
|...........................\
|||||^^^^^^^|||||||| ?


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Shoot - Hotot


----------



## swamptoad

Hotot - Hotty


----------



## luvmybhm

hotty -tooth

great boot rabbitscorpion...you are so awesome it says i've already rep'd you too much...dang it.


----------



## swamptoad

Tooth - Booth


----------



## nitewriter

Booth - throb


----------



## swamptoad

throb - orbit


----------



## nitewriter

orbit - riots


----------



## Fattitude1

riots~ storm


----------



## littlefairywren

storm - romps


----------



## nitewriter

romps :bounce: - pores


----------



## swamptoad

pores - erose


----------



## nitewriter

erose - erode


----------



## luvmybhm

erode -bored


----------



## nitewriter

bored - board


----------



## luvmybhm

board-radon


----------



## nitewriter

radon - radio


----------



## swamptoad

Radio - Drain


----------



## nitewriter

drain - braid


----------



## swamptoad

Braid----Aider


----------



## nitewriter

aider - drier


----------



## luvmybhm

drier -rides


----------



## swamptoad

rides - tries


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tries - skirt


----------



## swamptoad

skirt - trick


----------



## nitewriter

trick - stick


----------



## luvmybhm

stick - kites


----------



## nitewriter

kites - skate


----------



## swamptoad

skate - stoke


----------



## nitewriter

stoke - token


----------



## swamptoad

token - knots


----------



## nitewriter

knots - stone


----------



## luvmybhm

stone - nests


----------



## swamptoad

nests - stuns


----------



## nitewriter

stuns - punts


----------



## swamptoad

punts - stunk


----------



## luvmybhm

stunk -knots


----------



## nitewriter

knots - knows


----------



## Timberwolf

knows - snows


----------



## Fattitude1

snows~ shows


----------



## luvmybhm

shows - howls

speaking of which...welcome back timberwolf!


----------



## swamptoad

howls - shawl


wb Timberwolf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


:bow::happy::bounce:


----------



## nitewriter

shawl - whale


----------



## luvmybhm

whale -wheat


----------



## Timberwolf

wheat - thaws

PS: Thankx for the warmwelcome. ^^


----------



## swamptoad

thaws - waits


----------



## nitewriter

waits - stair


----------



## swamptoad

stair - tiers


----------



## nitewriter

tiers - sired


----------



## luvmybhm

sired-raids


----------



## swamptoad

raids - drain


----------



## swamptoad

drain - rainy


----------



## nitewriter

rainy - yearn


----------



## swamptoad

Yearn - Nears


----------



## nitewriter

nears - snarl


----------



## Adamantoise

snarl - gnarl


----------



## RabbitScorpion

gnarl - large


----------



## nitewriter

large - flare


----------



## luvmybhm

flare -pearl


----------



## swamptoad

pearl - pared


----------



## nitewriter

pared - spear


----------



## Fattitude1

spear~spate


----------



## luvmybhm

spate -tapas


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tapas - pasty


----------



## nitewriter

pasty - yeast


----------



## swamptoad

yeast - yetis


----------



## nitewriter

yetis - heist


----------



## swamptoad

Heist - Their


----------



## nitewriter

their - right


----------



## fat hiker

right - light


----------



## nitewriter

light - thing


----------



## luvmybhm

thing - girth


----------



## RabbitScorpion

girth - tiger


----------



## nitewriter

tiger - great


----------



## luvmybhm

great -trace


----------



## nitewriter

trace - extra


----------



## RabbitScorpion

extra - ex-pat


----------



## nitewriter

ex - pat - plate


----------



## RabbitScorpion

plate - later


----------



## nitewriter

later - ultra


----------



## luvmybhm

ultra-vault


----------



## nitewriter

vault - value


----------



## luvmybhm

value-salve


----------



## nitewriter

salve - valet


----------



## swamptoad

valet - svelt


----------



## nitewriter

svelt - steel


----------



## Fattitude1

steel~ steal


----------



## luvmybhm

steal -baste


----------



## swamptoad

baste - steak


----------



## nitewriter

steak - teams


----------



## luvmybhm

teams -smart


----------



## swamptoad

smart - stoma


----------



## nitewriter

stoma - moist


----------



## RabbitScorpion

moist - mints (York Peppermint Pattie?)


----------



## Adamantoise

mints - stink


----------



## swamptoad

stink - skink


----------



## nitewriter

skink - links


----------



## RabbitScorpion

links - winks


----------



## luvmybhm

winks - swine


----------



## nitewriter

swine - winds


----------



## swamptoad

winds - dines


----------



## nitewriter

dines - inset


----------



## fat hiker

inset - tires


----------



## nitewriter

tires - stern


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stern - nerds


----------



## luvmybhm

nerds -drone


----------



## nitewriter

drone - rodeo


----------



## luvmybhm

rodeo -odors


----------



## nitewriter

odors - droop


----------



## luvmybhm

droop -proud


----------



## Adamantoise

proud - pound


----------



## nitewriter

pound - round


----------



## Weirdo890

round - sound


----------



## luvmybhm

sound -nouns


----------



## swamptoad

nouns - snout


----------



## nitewriter

snout - stony


----------



## luvmybhm

stony -nasty


----------



## nitewriter

nasty- tasty:eat2:


----------



## luvmybhm

tasty-yeast


----------



## nitewriter

yeast - style


----------



## luvmybhm

style -lusty


----------



## nitewriter

lusty - study


----------



## kizzylove

study - rusty


----------



## nitewriter

rusty - crust


----------



## kizzylove

crust - strut


----------



## nitewriter

strut - truth


----------



## luvmybhm

truth- hurts


----------



## nitewriter

hurts - spurt


----------



## kizzylove

sprut - ports


----------



## luvmybhm

ports -traps


----------



## nitewriter

traps - sport


----------



## kizzylove

sport - proms


----------



## nitewriter

proms - prose


----------



## Saisha

prose - roses


----------



## nitewriter

roses - tress


----------



## Saisha

tress - stare


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stare - stars


----------



## nitewriter

stars - sitar


----------



## kizzylove

sitar - artsy


----------



## nitewriter

artsy - yeast


----------



## kizzylove

yeast - steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam -steal


----------



## kizzylove

steal -alert


----------



## nitewriter

alert - trail


----------



## Saisha

trail - liter


----------



## nitewriter

liter - elite


----------



## Saisha

elite - linee


----------



## RabbitScorpion

linee - liner (Linee?)


----------



## Saisha

(Linee - name I found on Google - posted too quickly) 

liner - reins


----------



## kizzylove

reins - sneer


----------



## nitewriter

sneer - reset


----------



## RabbitScorpion

reset - taser:shocked:


----------



## nitewriter

taser:shocked: - stale


----------



## luvmybhm

stale -taste :eat1:


----------



## Saisha

taste - stats


----------



## kizzylove

stats - stars


----------



## nitewriter

stars - stair


----------



## kizzylove

stair - rails


----------



## fat hiker

rails - trail


----------



## kizzylove

trail - later


----------



## Saisha

later - pearl


----------



## littlefairywren

pearl - leper


----------



## luvmybhm

leper -preen


----------



## nitewriter

preen - prone


----------



## Saisha

prone - prune


----------



## kizzylove

prune - drupe


----------



## Saisha

drupe - pride


----------



## kizzylove

pride - rides


----------



## RabbitScorpion

rides - cider


----------



## nitewriter

cider - cedar


----------



## RabbitScorpion

cedar - farce


----------



## nitewriter

farce - facet


----------



## Saisha

facet - faces


----------



## nitewriter

faces - scarf


----------



## Saisha

scarf - carts


----------



## nitewriter

carts - cares


----------



## Fattitude1

Moist.... storm


----------



## luvmybhm

cares -erase


----------



## Saisha

erase - arose


----------



## kizzylove

arose - store


----------



## Deacone

store - wrote


----------



## nitewriter

wrote - power


----------



## Fattitude1

power~ lower


----------



## kizzylove

lower - worse


----------



## Saisha

worse - horse


----------



## nitewriter

horse - short


----------



## luvmybhm

short - trash


----------



## nitewriter

trash - shark


----------



## Saisha

shark  - harps


----------



## luvmybhm

harps -parse


----------



## kizzylove

parse -spark


----------



## Saisha

spark - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - press


----------



## luvmybhm

press - super


----------



## nitewriter

super - puree


----------



## Timberwolf

puree - purse


----------



## Saisha

purse - parse


----------



## luvmybhm

parse - bears


----------



## nitewriter

bears - shear


----------



## RabbitScorpion

shear - heart


----------



## nitewriter

heart - other


----------



## Saisha

other - there


----------



## nitewriter

there - reset


----------



## luvmybhm

reset -beret


----------



## nitewriter

beret - ember


----------



## Saisha

ember - amber


----------



## luvmybhm

amber -realm


----------



## RabbitScorpion

realm - maple


----------



## nitewriter

maple - clamp


----------



## Saisha

clamp - place


----------



## RabbitScorpion

place - space


----------



## nitewriter

space - peace


----------



## Saisha

peace - cease


----------



## nitewriter

cease - easel


----------



## RabbitScorpion

easel - Edsel 

View attachment Edsel pic.jpg


----------



## nitewriter

Edsel - deals
...... Hey Buddy, I can give you a great price on that 59 Villager Wagon you've been drooling over!


----------



## Saisha

deals - seals


----------



## nitewriter

seals - class


----------



## Saisha

class - sacks


----------



## nitewriter

sacks - slack


----------



## Fattitude1

slack~slick


----------



## nitewriter

slick - locks


----------



## kizzylove

locks - close


----------



## nitewriter

close - loser


----------



## Saisha

loser - lover


----------



## RabbitScorpion

lover - loved


----------



## nitewriter

loved - devil


----------



## Adamantoise

devil - idles


----------



## Saisha

idles - sides


----------



## nitewriter

sides - dress


----------



## Adamantoise

dress - cress


----------



## nitewriter

cress - crest


----------



## Saisha

crest - tress


----------



## littlefairywren

tress - store


----------



## rockhound225

store - ropes


----------



## Adamantoise

ropes - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - parts


----------



## rockhound225

parts - smart


----------



## Fattitude1

smart~ traps


----------



## Saisha

traps - prate


----------



## nitewriter

prate - pleat


----------



## RabbitScorpion

pleat - taped (shows my age - I still use VHS, LOL)


----------



## nitewriter

taped - pedal


----------



## Saisha

pedal - loped


----------



## Timberwolf

loped - moped


----------



## nitewriter

moped - poems


----------



## Saisha

poems - tomes


----------



## nitewriter

tomes - stone


----------



## luvmybhm

stone -scone


----------



## nitewriter

scone:eat2: - scope


----------



## Timberwolf

scope - scoop


----------



## nitewriter

scoop - scoot


----------



## Saisha

scoot - scout


----------



## luvmybhm

scout -touch


----------



## nitewriter

touch - torch


----------



## RabbitScorpion

torch - chart


----------



## nitewriter

chart - trace


----------



## Saisha

trace - tract


----------



## luvmybhm

tract -carat


----------



## nitewriter

carat - chart


----------



## Saisha

chart - chert


----------



## nitewriter

chert - teach


----------



## Fattitude1

teach~ heart


----------



## Saisha

heart - treat


----------



## nitewriter

treat - trait


----------



## Fattitude1

trait~ train


----------



## nitewriter

train - faint


----------



## Saisha

faint - paint


----------



## nitewriter

paint - pinto


----------



## RabbitScorpion

pinto - piano


----------



## nitewriter

piano - pains


----------



## luvmybhm

pains -saint


----------



## nitewriter

saint - inset


----------



## Adamantoise

inset - lines


----------



## luvmybhm

lines -slice


----------



## Saisha

slice - laces


----------



## RabbitScorpion

laces - calls


----------



## nitewriter

calls - scale


----------



## Adamantoise

scale - slice


----------



## Saisha

slice - cells


----------



## nitewriter

cells - cello


----------



## luvmybhm

cello - clove


----------



## nitewriter

clove - voice


----------



## luvmybhm

voice - covet


----------



## nitewriter

covet - voter


----------



## Saisha

voter - otter


----------



## RabbitScorpion

otter - treat


----------



## nitewriter

treat - cater


----------



## luvmybhm

cater - teach


----------



## nitewriter

teach - chart


----------



## luvmybhm

chart -trace


----------



## nitewriter

trace - extra


----------



## kizzylove

extra - rated


----------



## Saisha

rated - deter


----------



## nitewriter

deter - tread


----------



## Fattitude1

tread~dream


----------



## nitewriter

dream - padre


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves

Padre - Ready


----------



## nitewriter

ready - years


----------



## Fattitude1

years~ yearn


----------



## luvmybhm

yearn - rainy


----------



## Saisha

rainy - yarns


----------



## luvmybhm

yarns- nasty


----------



## nitewriter

nasty - panty


----------



## luvmybhm

panty -paint


----------



## nitewriter

paint - stain


----------



## luvmybhm

stain -taint


----------



## RabbitScorpion

taint - natty


----------



## Saisha

natty - tansy


----------



## Fattitude1

tansy~ saint


----------



## Saisha

saint - inset


----------



## nitewriter

inset - rinse


----------



## RabbitScorpion

rinse - Norse


----------



## nitewriter

Norse - noels


----------



## Saisha

noels - lions


----------



## luvmybhm

lions-foils


----------



## nitewriter

foils - solid


----------



## RabbitScorpion

solid - dials (thought of another one - but it would have been NSFW  )


----------



## nitewriter

dials - salad


----------



## luvmybhm

salad -clads


----------



## nitewriter

clads - scold


----------



## Adamantoise

scold - cloud


----------



## luvmybhm

cloud - would


----------



## nitewriter

would - world


----------



## spookytwigg

World - lords


----------



## Adamantoise

lords - lores


----------



## nitewriter

lores - lover


----------



## luvmybhm

lover -overt


----------



## nitewriter

overt - covet


----------



## luvmybhm

covet -voice


----------



## nitewriter

voice - coven .....bubble,bubble toil & trouble


----------



## Fattitude1

coven~ coves


----------



## nitewriter

coves - solve


----------



## luvmybhm

solve -votes


----------



## nitewriter

votes - stave


----------



## Adamantoise

stave - slate


----------



## Saisha

slate - taste


----------



## madammezel83

taste- Toast


----------



## nitewriter

toast - state


----------



## luvmybhm

state -yeast


----------



## nitewriter

yeast - tease


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tease - Texas


----------



## luvmybhm

texas - seats


----------



## nitewriter

seats - tress


----------



## Adamantoise

tress - crest


----------



## luvmybhm

crest- store


----------



## nitewriter

store - storm


----------



## Saisha

storm - moist


----------



## nitewriter

moist - joist


----------



## Adamantoise

joist - _joust_


----------



## nitewriter

_joust_- stout


----------



## Adamantoise

stout - spout


----------



## luvmybhm

spout - ousts


----------



## nitewriter

ousts - shout


----------



## luvmybhm

shout -house


----------



## Adamantoise

house - usher


----------



## nitewriter

usher - brush

House of Usher good one Tom !


----------



## luvmybhm

i loved that movie! vincent price! i was totally creeped out when she started unscrewing the coffin lid from the inside!

brush - hurts


----------



## nitewriter

hurts - short

ah yes a young lady should never leave home without a Swiss Army Knife stitched into the hem of her petticoat.


----------



## Fattitude1

short~ storm


----------



## littlefairywren

storm - moths


----------



## luvmybhm

moths- sloth (the animal or the deadly sin...your choice)


----------



## nitewriter

sloth - cloth


----------



## luvmybhm

cloth -clots


----------



## nitewriter

clots - close


----------



## luvmybhm

close - loose


----------



## nitewriter

loose - slope


----------



## RabbitScorpion

slope - sleep


----------



## nitewriter

sleep zzzzzzz - pales


----------



## Deacone

pales - flaps


----------



## nitewriter

flaps - false


----------



## littlefairywren

false - salve


----------



## Deacone

salve - valve


----------



## nitewriter

valve - value


----------



## Deacone

value - vague


----------



## luvmybhm

vague -gavel


----------



## nitewriter

gavel - grave


----------



## luvmybhm

grave -agave


----------



## balletguy

agave-give


----------



## nitewriter

agave - vegan


----------



## luvmybhm

vegan -navel


----------



## nitewriter

navel - haven


----------



## Saisha

haven - vanes


----------



## nitewriter

vanes - veins


----------



## luvmybhm

veins-seven


----------



## nitewriter

seven - Venus :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren

Venus - venue


----------



## Saisha

venue - ensue


----------



## nitewriter

ensue - sneer


----------



## Saisha

sneer - evens


----------



## nitewriter

evens - verse


----------



## Saisha

verse - every


----------



## biggirlsrock

Every - Never


----------



## Fattitude1

never~ venue


----------



## nitewriter

venue - lever


----------



## RabbitScorpion

lever - leers:batting:


----------



## nitewriter

leers - revel :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## luvmybhm

revel-every


----------



## nitewriter

every - fever


----------



## Saisha

fever - refer


----------



## nitewriter

refer - freed


----------



## luvmybhm

freed-breed (i know..lame..but i can't seem to get the brain awake yet)


----------



## nitewriter

breed - bread.....time for a sandwich:eat2:


----------



## luvmybhm

bread -adobe


----------



## nitewriter

adobe - baled


----------



## Adamantoise

baled - laced


----------



## luvmybhm

laced-clads 

fyi...i was gonna use dalek...but not sure if that counted


----------



## nitewriter

clads - scold

..... I don't know I think the Doctor would approve.


----------



## Saisha

scold - discs


----------



## RabbitScorpion

discs - disco


----------



## nitewriter

disco - coils


----------



## RabbitScorpion

coils - slice


----------



## nitewriter

slice - scale


----------



## Ohio Lady

scale - slate


----------



## nitewriter

slate - latte


----------



## Fattitude1

latte~ later


----------



## nitewriter

later - trail


----------



## luvmybhm

trail -litre


----------



## nitewriter

litre - tried


----------



## Adamantoise

tried - inter


----------



## Saisha

inter - train


----------



## nitewriter

train - triad


----------



## luvmybhm

triad- raids


----------



## nitewriter

raids - braid


----------



## luvmybhm

braid -dairy


----------



## Saisha

dairy - rainy


----------



## Adamantoise

rainy - sarin


----------



## nitewriter

Sarin- rinse 

Good one Tom


----------



## littlefairywren

rinse - sneer


----------



## nitewriter

sneer - sheer 

Hello Kimberley


----------



## littlefairywren

sheer - shred 

Hiya Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

shred - sired


----------



## luvmybhm

sired -risen


----------



## nitewriter

risen - snore...zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Fattitude1

snore~ resin


----------



## RabbitScorpion

resin - sinew


----------



## littlefairywren

sinew - whine


----------



## nitewriter

whine - twine


----------



## Adamantoise

twine - inert


----------



## littlefairywren

inert - reign


----------



## nitewriter

reign - bring


----------



## luvmybhm

bring -grins


----------



## Adamantoise

grins - rinse


----------



## littlefairywren

rinse - Norse


----------



## Fattitude1

Norse~ sonar


----------



## Adamantoise

sonar - rants


----------



## Ohio Lady

Rants - Santa


----------



## Saisha

Santa - saint


----------



## nitewriter

saint - rains


----------



## luvmybhm

rains -snare


----------



## nitewriter

snare - share


----------



## luvmybhm

share -erase


----------



## nitewriter

erase - swear


----------



## nitewriter

erase - swear... #$&%*#@


----------



## Adamantoise

swear - wades


----------



## luvmybhm

wades -dawns


----------



## Saisha

dawns - deans


----------



## nitewriter

deans - snare


----------



## luvmybhm

snare - rants


----------



## nitewriter

rants - saint


----------



## littlefairywren

saint - nasty


----------



## nitewriter

nasty - stray


----------



## Saisha

stray - Astra


----------



## nitewriter

Astra - trash


----------



## prplecat

trash - strap


----------



## nitewriter

strap - sharp


----------



## Adamantoise

sharp - harms


----------



## luvmybhm

harms -reams


----------



## nitewriter

reams - dream:batting:


----------



## Adamantoise

dream - medal


----------



## Saisha

medal - leads


----------



## nitewriter

leads - dealt


----------



## Adamantoise

dealt - death


----------



## littlefairywren

death - heath


----------



## nitewriter

heath - earth


----------



## Adamantoise

earth - garth


----------



## nitewriter

garth - argot


----------



## Adamantoise

argot - targe


----------



## wrenchboy

Targe-large


----------



## nitewriter

large - clear


----------



## luvmybhm

clear -early


----------



## nitewriter

early - yearn


----------



## Adamantoise

yearn - crane


----------



## nitewriter

crane - brace


----------



## littlefairywren

brace - crabs


----------



## nitewriter

crabs- barks


----------



## Saisha

barks - shark


----------



## luvmybhm

shark- shard


----------



## Adamantoise

shard - raids


----------



## nitewriter

raids - drain


----------



## Adamantoise

drain - grain


----------



## luvmybhm

grain -grant


----------



## Adamantoise

grant - anger


----------



## nitewriter

anger - learn


----------



## luvmybhm

learn -gnarl


----------



## nitewriter

gnarl - align


----------



## littlefairywren

align - gaily


----------



## nitewriter

gaily - grail


----------



## luvmybhm

grail -liger


----------



## nitewriter

liger - lager


----------



## Adamantoise

lager - gamer


----------



## Saisha

gamer - grape


----------



## luvmybhm

grape - pears (shout out to my fellow pears!)


----------



## shadowedmorning

Can I play? 

pears - stare


----------



## Adamantoise

shadowedmorning said:


> Can I play?
> 
> pears - stare



Of course you may - welcome!

stare - beats


----------



## luvmybhm

shadowedmorning said:


> Can I play?
> 
> pears - stare



welcome!

beats -stale


----------



## nitewriter

stale - elate


----------



## luvmybhm

elate -latte


----------



## Adamantoise

latte - matte


----------



## shadowedmorning

matte - teams


----------



## littlefairywren

teams - smart


----------



## RabbitScorpion

smart - tarts


----------



## nitewriter

tarts - stair


----------



## shadowedmorning

stair - rates


----------



## nitewriter

rates - strap


----------



## Adamantoise

strap - paths


----------



## shadowedmorning

paths - trash


----------



## littlefairywren

trash - shark


----------



## nitewriter

shark - hawks


----------



## Adamantoise

hawks - walks


----------



## luvmybhm

walks-slack


----------



## shadowedmorning

slack - claps


----------



## nitewriter

claps - scrap


----------



## Adamantoise

scrap - scram


----------



## luvmybhm

scram -macro


----------



## nitewriter

macro - acorn


----------



## Saisha

acorn - cairn


----------



## shadowedmorning

cairn - rainy


----------



## Adamantoise

rainy - sarin


----------



## nitewriter

sarin - rinse


----------



## Adamantoise

rinse - since


----------



## nitewriter

since - wince


----------



## Adamantoise

wince - mince


----------



## nitewriter

mince - miner


----------



## Saisha

miner - Marin


----------



## nitewriter

Marin - amine


----------



## Adamantoise

amine - mains


----------



## Fattitude1

mains~ stain


----------



## nitewriter

stain - train


----------



## Adamantoise

train - faint


----------



## Saisha

faint - antis


----------



## Adamantoise

antis - latin


----------



## nitewriter

latin - snail


----------



## Adamantoise

snail - fails


----------



## nitewriter

fails - dials


----------



## Fattitude1

dials~ snail


----------



## RabbitScorpion

snail - pains


----------



## nitewriter

pains - piano


----------



## luvmybhm

piano-pinto


----------



## nitewriter

pinto - opine


----------



## Adamantoise

opine - prone


----------



## nitewriter

prone - toner


----------



## Adamantoise

toner - goner


----------



## nitewriter

goner - groan


----------



## RabbitScorpion

groan - grown


----------



## nitewriter

grown - owner


----------



## Adamantoise

owner - doner


----------



## nitewriter

doner - rodeo


----------



## Timberwolf

rodeo - romeo


----------



## nitewriter

romeo - broom


----------



## Adamantoise

broom - robot


----------



## nitewriter

robot - rotor


----------



## Adamantoise

rotor (oh look, a palindrome!) - motor


----------



## Sushi

motor - broom


----------



## Adamantoise

broom - bloom


----------



## Sushi

bloom - moble


----------



## RabbitScorpion

moble - blame


----------



## nitewriter

blame - baler


----------



## Adamantoise

baler - rehab


----------



## nitewriter

rehab - sabre


----------



## Sushi

sabre - sober


----------



## littlefairywren

sober - prose


----------



## Adamantoise

prose - shore


----------



## Sushi

shore - spore


----------



## nitewriter

spore - press


----------



## Sushi

press - spree


----------



## nitewriter

spree - pyres


----------



## Sushi

pyres - spray


----------



## nitewriter

spray - trays


----------



## Sushi

trays - traps


----------



## Adamantoise

traps - spurt


----------



## nitewriter

spurt - trust


----------



## ashley112

Trust - crust


----------



## nitewriter

crust - strum


----------



## Sushi

strum - rusty


----------



## nitewriter

rusty - stray


----------



## Sushi

stray - stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare - feast


----------



## Adamantoise

feast - faces


----------



## Sushi

faces - cases


----------



## luvmybhm

cases -scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - caret :batting:


----------



## ashley112

caret - cadet


----------



## Adamantoise

cadet - dance :bounce:


----------



## Saisha

dance - Danes


----------



## Adamantoise

Danes - dunes


----------



## littlefairywren

dunes - dunks


----------



## ashley112

dunks - munks


----------



## nitewriter

munks - skunk


----------



## luvmybhm

skunk -kinks


----------



## ashley112

Kinks - ginks


----------



## littlefairywren

ginks - skint


----------



## nitewriter

skint - saint


----------



## fat hiker

saint - snits


----------



## Adamantoise

snits - snips


----------



## ashley112

Snips - skips


----------



## Saisha

skips - ships


----------



## nitewriter

ships - shops


----------



## Adamantoise

shops - posse


----------



## nitewriter

posse - poets


----------



## Adamantoise

poets - slope


----------



## nitewriter

slope - spool


----------



## Adamantoise

spool - looms


----------



## nitewriter

looms - moose


----------



## Saisha

moose - mores


----------



## ashley112

mores - pores


----------



## nitewriter

pores - pries


----------



## Adamantoise

pries - strip


----------



## nitewriter

strip - prism


----------



## Adamantoise

prism - crimp


----------



## luvmybhm

wow...i go on holiday and you just stop playing. well, i am glad to be back to re-start our game. hope everyone had a happy christmas!

crimp-price

next...


----------



## nitewriter

price - tripe...an acquired taste, one I hope never to acquire.


----------



## luvmybhm

nitewriter said:


> price - tripe...an acquired taste, one I hope never to acquire.



i am with you on that one  nasty stuff...

tripe-ripen


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:Happy New Year Michelle:bow:
ripen - pride.....now who's going to fall next? It's already winter.


----------



## shadowedmorning

pride - drips


----------



## Adamantoise

drips - grids


----------



## nitewriter

grids - sprig


----------



## RabbitScorpion

sprig - prism


----------



## Adamantoise

prism - spire


----------



## littlefairywren

spire - sires


----------



## nitewriter

sires:bounce::bounce::bounce:- tires:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Adamantoise

tires - edits


----------



## luvmybhm

edits- dotes


----------



## Adamantoise

dotes - stone


----------



## luvmybhm

stone - tense


----------



## nitewriter

tense - stein


----------



## Adamantoise

stein - inlet


----------



## luvmybhm

inlet -tinge


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tinge - tiger


----------



## Adamantoise

tiger - grief


----------



## nitewriter

grief - gripe


----------



## Adamantoise

gripe - grape


----------



## nitewriter

grape - pears


----------



## Adamantoise

pears - shear


----------



## luvmybhm

shear - horse poor naked horse...:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf

horse - morse


----------



## Adamantoise

morse - worms


----------



## littlefairywren

worms - rooms


----------



## luvmybhm

rooms - moose (and squirrel...)


----------



## nitewriter

moose - mouse.......nuthin up my sleeve PRESTO!! whoops wrong sleeve


----------



## Adamantoise

mouse - moles


----------



## luvmybhm

moles -lemon


----------



## Adamantoise

lemon - demon


----------



## Gspoon

demon - money


----------



## luvmybhm

money -honey


----------



## FreeThinker

honey - phone


----------



## Gspoon

Phone - Hedon


----------



## nitewriter

hedon - demon


----------



## Adamantoise

demon - coned


----------



## nitewriter

coned - scone.......would you have any marmalade???


----------



## Adamantoise

nitewriter said:


> coned - scone.......would you have any marmalade???



scone - sonic

No, sorry - never really formed much of an opinion of the stuff. I prefer to eat my scones as they are, thank you  .


----------



## luvmybhm

sonic - noise


----------



## nitewriter

noise - poise


----------



## Adamantoise

poise - spoke


----------



## luvmybhm

spoke-opens


----------



## Adamantoise

opens - bones


----------



## nitewriter

bones - onset


----------



## Adamantoise

onset - stole


----------



## nitewriter

stole - pelts


----------



## Adamantoise

pelts - peats


----------



## RabbitScorpion

peats - steep


----------



## Adamantoise

steep - sheep


----------



## nitewriter

sheep - speed


----------



## Adamantoise

speed - spied


----------



## nitewriter

spied - piers


----------



## luvmybhm

piers-raise


----------



## Adamantoise

raise - hairs


----------



## luvmybhm

hairs-heirs


----------



## nitewriter

heirs - share


----------



## Adamantoise

share - shire


----------



## nitewriter

shire - siren


----------



## RabbitScorpion

siren - nurse


----------



## biggirlsrock

nurse-rinse


----------



## nitewriter

rinse - inset


----------



## luvmybhm

inset -tense


----------



## nitewriter

tense - ensue


----------



## Adamantoise

ensue - suede


----------



## luvmybhm

suede-steed


----------



## Adamantoise

steed - steel


----------



## luvmybhm

steel -tales


----------



## Adamantoise

tales - atlas


----------



## luvmybhm

nice one!

atlas-salsa


----------



## Adamantoise

Thanks!

salsa - salad


----------



## nitewriter

salad - deals


----------



## luvmybhm

deals-decal


----------



## nitewriter

decal - addle


----------



## Adamantoise

addle - leads


----------



## luvmybhm

leads-slate


----------



## RabbitScorpion

slate-latex


----------



## Adamantoise

latex - axles


----------



## RabbitScorpion

axles- Te  xas


----------



## luvmybhm

texas-sates


----------



## Adamantoise

sates - fates


----------



## luvmybhm

fates - yeast


----------



## nitewriter

yeast - style


----------



## Adamantoise

style - lutes


----------



## littlefairywren

lutes - tiles


----------



## Adamantoise

tiles - bites


----------



## RabbitScorpion

bites - tribe


----------



## nitewriter

tribe - tiers


----------



## Adamantoise

tiers - heirs


----------



## luvmybhm

heirs-shirk


----------



## RabbitScorpion

shirk - smirk


----------



## nitewriter

smirk - prism


----------



## luvmybhm

prism-priss


----------



## nitewriter

priss - risks


----------



## luvmybhm

risks-skies


----------



## Adamantoise

skies - trike


----------



## nitewriter

trike - write


----------



## Adamantoise

write - weird


----------



## luvmybhm

weird-irked


----------



## nitewriter

irked - drink


----------



## Adamantoise

drink - kinds


----------



## luvmybhm

kinds-skink


----------



## Adamantoise

skink - slink


----------



## nitewriter

slink - kilts


----------



## Adamantoise

kilts - skill


----------



## luvmybhm

skill - licks :eat2:


----------



## stephanie1stny

Licks--slice
____________
Just keeping it clean &#128561;


----------



## Timberwolf

slice - slick


----------



## Adamantoise

slick - click


----------



## RabbitScorpion

click-chick


----------



## nitewriter

chick - thick


----------



## Adamantoise

thick - trick


----------



## nitewriter

trick - trice


----------



## RabbitScorpion

trice-nicer


----------



## nitewriter

nicer - diner


----------



## RabbitScorpion

diner-nerdy


----------



## nitewriter

nerdy - drone


----------



## Timberwolf

drone - crone


----------



## luvmybhm

crone -decor


----------



## nitewriter

decor - cedar


----------



## luvmybhm

cedar - dance


----------



## nitewriter

dance - sedan


----------



## luvmybhm

sedan - dense


----------



## nitewriter

dense - ensue


----------



## luvmybhm

ensue-nurse


----------



## nitewriter

nurse - serum


----------



## luvmybhm

serum - mused


----------



## RabbitScorpion

mused - muted


----------



## nitewriter

muted - mated


----------



## luvmybhm

mated -aimed


----------



## RabbitScorpion

aimed - dream


----------



## luvmybhm

dream -drama :shocked:


----------



## nitewriter

drama - queen ...... no that's free association ....- award


----------



## luvmybhm

lol

award - radar


----------



## nitewriter

radar - ardor :wubu:


----------



## luvmybhm

ardor -order


----------



## nitewriter

order - rodeo


----------



## luvmybhm

rodeo - odors


----------



## nitewriter

odors - stood


----------



## luvmybhm

stood -dotes


----------



## nitewriter

dotes - stead


----------



## luvmybhm

stead-tease :batting:


----------



## nitewriter

tease:batting: - easel


----------



## Adamantoise

easel - leads


----------



## nitewriter

leads - lakes


----------



## luvmybhm

lakes-slate


----------



## nitewriter

slate - latte ....I'll have mine with extra mocha thank you.


----------



## RabbitScorpion

latte - lathe (a tool for making cylindrical objects)


----------



## luvmybhm

lathe -least


----------



## Adamantoise

least - gates


----------



## nitewriter

gates - games


----------



## luvmybhm

games - omega


----------



## nitewriter

omega - image


----------



## luvmybhm

image - magic


----------



## nitewriter

magic - cigar


----------



## RabbitScorpion

cigar - grace


----------



## nitewriter

grace - crane


----------



## luvmybhm

crane-acres


----------



## nitewriter

acres - crest


----------



## luvmybhm

crest-store


----------



## nitewriter

store - roast


----------



## RabbitScorpion

roast - boast


----------



## nitewriter

boast - ascot


----------



## Adamantoise

ascot - coals


----------



## nitewriter

coals - scold


----------



## Adamantoise

scold - cords


----------



## RabbitScorpion

cords - score!


----------



## nitewriter

score - curse


----------



## Adamantoise

curse - urges


----------



## nitewriter

urges - reuse


----------



## luvmybhm

reuse -erase


----------



## nitewriter

erase - spear


----------



## luvmybhm

spear - raspy


----------



## BigCutieLily

raspy -yards


----------



## luvmybhm

yards-sandy


----------



## BigCutieLily

sandy - dandy


----------



## Adamantoise

dandy - candy


----------



## luvmybhm

candy - dance


----------



## nitewriter

dance - sedan


----------



## luvmybhm

sedan-knead


----------



## nitewriter

knead - drank


----------



## Adamantoise

drank - prank


----------



## nitewriter

prank - plank


----------



## Adamantoise

plank - plain


----------



## nitewriter

plain - plane


----------



## Adamantoise

plane - paled


----------



## nitewriter

paled - delay


----------



## Ohio Lady

delay - yield


----------



## nitewriter

yield - idles


----------



## Ohio Lady

idles - piles


----------



## nitewriter

piles - spill


----------



## RabbitScorpion

nitewriter said:


> piles - spill



spill - spoil


----------



## nitewriter

spoil - boils


----------



## Adamantoise

boils - lobes


----------



## luvmybhm

lobes -slope


----------



## Adamantoise

slope - scope


----------



## nitewriter

scope - pesto


----------



## Adamantoise

pesto - trope


----------



## luvmybhm

trope (nice one) - retro


----------



## RabbitScorpion

retro - arret*

*(French for "stop")


----------



## nitewriter

arret - tears:sad:


----------



## Ohio Lady

tears ~ fears


----------



## Adamantoise

fears - feral


----------



## nitewriter

feral - alter


----------



## luvmybhm

alter- renal


----------



## nitewriter

renal - arena


----------



## luvmybhm

arena- snare


----------



## RabbitScorpion

snare - cares


----------



## nitewriter

cares - crate


----------



## Adamantoise

crate - trade


----------



## luvmybhm

trade -extra


----------



## Ohio Lady

extra - relax


----------



## nitewriter

relax - relay


----------



## luvmybhm

relay - years


----------



## RabbitScorpion

years - scary


----------



## nitewriter

scary - cards


----------



## Adamantoise

cards - scram


----------



## nitewriter

scram - acres


----------



## Adamantoise

acres - rages


----------



## nitewriter

rages - stage


----------



## littlefairywren

stage - stave


----------



## nitewriter

stave - steam


----------



## RabbitScorpion

steam - smart


----------



## nitewriter

smart - tramp


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stave - votes


----------



## nitewriter

?????????????

votes - stole


----------



## Adamantoise

stole - those


----------



## nitewriter

those - haste


----------



## luvmybhm

haste-shave


----------



## nitewriter

shave - haven


----------



## RabbitScorpion

haven - knave


----------



## nitewriter

knave - navel


----------



## luvmybhm

navel - plane


----------



## Gspoon

Plane - Leapt


----------



## Adamantoise

leapt - apple


----------



## luvmybhm

apple -maple (dang it, now i want pancakes...)


----------



## RabbitScorpion

maple - clamp


----------



## BigCutieLily

Clamp - Place


----------



## nitewriter

place - scalp


----------



## Gspoon

Scalp - slack


----------



## nitewriter

slack - clasp


----------



## Adamantoise

clasp - clamp


----------



## nitewriter

clamp - place


----------



## Adamantoise

place - caper


----------



## nitewriter

caper - repay


----------



## biggirlsrock

Repay - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - wares


----------



## RabbitScorpion

wares - sewer


----------



## mouse1985

Spare - grape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitewriter

grape - graze


----------



## Adamantoise

graze - razed


----------



## nitewriter

razed - drape


----------



## Adamantoise

drape - paced


----------



## nitewriter

paced - cedar


----------



## Adamantoise

cedar - cider


----------



## nitewriter

cider - chide


----------



## Adamantoise

chide - child


----------



## nitewriter

child - ditch


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ditch -thick


----------



## nitewriter

thick - ethic


----------



## Ohio Lady

ethic - pitch


----------



## nitewriter

pitch - pithy


----------



## Ohio Lady

pithy - itchy


----------



## Adamantoise

itchy - hitch


----------



## nitewriter

hitch - hatch


----------



## RabbitScorpion

hatch - chant


----------



## Adamantoise

chant - chain


----------



## nitewriter

chain - niche


----------



## luvmybhm

niche -china (like the dishes...not the country. hey, i could put it in the niche)


----------



## nitewriter

Touche my friend
china - winch... oh that's a lotta dishes are you sure its china and not ironstone???


----------



## Adamantoise

winch - witch


----------



## nitewriter

witch - itchy.....#$^%# those mosquitos!!!!


----------



## luvmybhm

itchy - yacht 

cruising comfortably at 10 knots...no mosquitoes 

can you hear the yacht rock? christopher cross drifting across the waves...

sailing...takes me away to where i'm going...


----------



## nitewriter

yacht.... sit down you're rocking the boat!!! - tacky


----------



## Adamantoise

tacky - stack


----------



## dwesterny

stack-katsu 

mmmm pork katsu over ramen


----------



## nitewriter

katsu - stunk


----------



## lucca23v2

stunk-trunk


----------



## nitewriter

trunk - brunt


----------



## luvmybhm

brunt-bruin


----------



## dwesterny

bruin-ruins


----------



## luvmybhm

ruins-siren


----------



## dwesterny

Siren-sneer


----------



## nitewriter

sneer - rinse


----------



## Adamantoise

rinse - shine


----------



## nitewriter

shine - stein


----------



## Adamantoise

stein - pints


----------



## nitewriter

pints ...Cheers Tom  - print ....One day my prints will come....If they ever find the negatives.


----------



## luvmybhm

that one actually made my insides crinkle...soooo bad. lmao.

print - train


----------



## nitewriter

luvmybhm said:


> that one actually made my insides crinkle...soooo bad. lmao.
> 
> print - train



Sorry Michelle  I do know a good Internist 

train - atria


----------



## luvmybhm

atria-arias


----------



## dwesterny

arias-syria


----------



## luvmybhm

syria - dairy


----------



## dwesterny

Dairy-Ready


----------



## nitewriter

ready - bread


----------



## dwesterny

bread - beady


----------



## luvmybhm

beady-beard


----------



## nitewriter

beard - braid


----------



## luvmybhm

braid -brain :smitten:


----------



## dwesterny

brain - brine


----------



## biggirlsrock

Brine - bring


----------



## dwesterny

Bring - Grind


----------



## Adamantoise

grind - grids


----------



## dwesterny

Grids - Dirge


----------



## nitewriter

dirge - grade


----------



## dwesterny

Grade - Range


----------



## luvmybhm

range -gears


----------



## nitewriter

gears - stare:shocked:


----------



## Adamantoise

stare - tamer


----------



## dwesterny

tamer - steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - tears:goodbye:


----------



## luvmybhm

tears -yeast


----------



## nitewriter

yeast - style


----------



## luvmybhm

style-tells


----------



## nitewriter

tells - smell


----------



## luvmybhm

smell -melts


----------



## nitewriter

melts - smite


----------



## biggirlsrock

Smite - smile


----------



## nitewriter

smile - slide


----------



## RabbitScorpion

slide - devil&#65533;&#65533; lol- devil emoticon did not survive translation :-(


----------



## nitewriter

devil - livid


----------



## luvmybhm

look at that...no words since 21aug. you must have scared them off...

livid- vigil


----------



## nitewriter

vigil - civil 

be afraid be very afraid....not


----------



## luvmybhm

civil -civic


----------



## nitewriter

civic - civil ....have to take a step back


----------



## luvmybhm

civil - villi (as in the little projections in your intestines that suck up nutrients. my 8th grade science teacher would be proud right now.)


----------



## nitewriter

villi.....gee I thought that was plural of - villa


----------



## luvmybhm

nice. 

villa - viral


----------



## nitewriter

viral - larva ....OMG the larva's gone viral! Call pest control STAT!


----------



## luvmybhm

larva -valor and glory! go pest control!


----------



## nitewriter

lol valor - ravel ....That pest Anthony is unraveling I can't control him! GET the STUN GUN!!!


----------



## luvmybhm

ravel -blare


----------



## nitewriter

blare - cable


----------



## luvmybhm

cable -bleat


----------



## nitewriter

bleat - beast


----------



## luvmybhm

beast-stave


----------



## nitewriter

stave - feast


----------



## luvmybhm

feast -tease :batting:


----------



## nitewriter

tease - erase


----------



## luvmybhm

erase -sabre (did you buy any star wars toys today?)


----------



## nitewriter

sabre - bread......why yes I did I got the Jar Jar Binks action figure in a Toys R Us in a shopping center far far away.


----------



## luvmybhm

jar jar binks? me thinkee you wasted your monees sir :doh:

bread - dared (were you? to actually buy that? )


----------



## RabbitScorpion

dared - ready!


----------



## nitewriter

ready - dread ......no I got there late in the day it was either Jar Jar or Jabba


----------



## Adamantoise

dread - cared


----------



## nitewriter

cared - caret


----------



## luvmybhm

caret - stare :blink: (dang, i blinked...you win)


----------



## nitewriter

stare - taste:eat2:


----------



## biggirlsrock

Taste - waste


----------



## nitewriter

waste - waist


----------



## luvmybhm

bonus points for that one! :bow:

waist -straw


----------



## nitewriter

:blush:

straw - wrath


----------



## luvmybhm

kkkkhhhhaaaaannnnnn! 

wrath- thaws


----------



## nitewriter

A Trekkie in sheep's clothing, have some Romulan Ale 

thaws - shawl


----------



## luvmybhm

shawl - howls


----------



## nitewriter

howls - whose


----------



## luvmybhm

whose -whore (the new gameshow on GSN.. Who's Whore Is It Anyway?)


----------



## nitewriter

whore - shore


----------



## luvmybhm

shore - short (sorry, it's late...it's the first one that popped into my head)


----------



## nitewriter

short - sport ...my turn for an easy one brain cells are just starting to fire:huh:


----------



## luvmybhm

sport - torso


----------



## nitewriter

torso - stool


----------



## biggirlsrock

Stool - pools


----------



## nitewriter

pools - spoon


----------



## Adamantoise

spoon - noose


----------



## nitewriter

Hi Tom! I see you are still hanging around:doh:

noose - snooze zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Adamantoise

Aye, yes. 

You might have used an extra letter there, Charlie.

noose - goose


----------



## biggirlsrock

goose - goods


----------



## RabbitScorpion

goods - doors


----------



## outonwhyte

doors - drops


----------



## nitewriter

drops - sport


----------



## Deacone

sport - spout


----------



## nitewriter

spout - tours


----------



## Deacone

tours - hours


----------



## nitewriter

hours - shout


----------



## Deacone

shout - tough


----------



## nitewriter

tough - ghost


----------



## Deacone

ghost - sight


----------



## littlefairywren

sight - thigh


----------



## nitewriter

thigh - thing

Hi Kimberley


----------



## Deacone

thing - giant


----------



## nitewriter

giant - paint


----------



## Deacone

paint - latin


----------



## nitewriter

latin - plain


----------



## Deacone

plain - milan


----------



## littlefairywren

milan - nails 

Hello there, Charlie


----------



## Deacone

nails - snarl


----------



## nitewriter

snarl - learn


----------



## Adamantoise

learn - glean


----------



## nitewriter

glean - legal

Hi Tom


----------



## Deacone

legal - large


----------



## LumpySmile

large - great 

Or is it large = great?  Extra points for puns?


----------



## Deacone

great - extra

Hahah


----------



## nitewriter

extra - stare :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Deacone

stare - farts :bounce:


----------



## nitewriter

farts - smart


----------



## Deacone

smart - satyr


----------



## Adamantoise

satyr - pasty


----------



## LumpySmile

pasty - typos


----------



## Deacone

typos - soapy


----------



## nitewriter

soapy - spray


----------



## LumpySmile

spray - spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - parts


----------



## LumpySmile

parts- spurt


----------



## nitewriter

spurt - slurp


----------



## Deacone

slurp - usurp


----------



## nitewriter

usurp - purse :kiss2:


----------



## LumpySmile

purse - spear


----------



## littlefairywren

spear - harps


----------



## nitewriter

harps - share


----------



## Deacone

share - farse

(thank you for my rep nitewriter  )


----------



## nitewriter

farse - raise

You're welcome :bow:


----------



## Deacone

raise - ideas


----------



## LumpySmile

ideas - deals


----------



## nitewriter

deals - salad


----------



## Adamantoise

salad - galas


----------



## Deacone

galas - flags


----------



## littlefairywren

flags - falls


----------



## nitewriter

falls - `fails


----------



## Deacone

fails - final


----------



## nitewriter

final - flint


----------



## LumpySmile

flint - feint


----------



## nitewriter

feint - often


----------



## Adamantoise

often - noted


----------



## RabbitScorpion

noted - doted


----------



## LumpySmile

doted - teddy


----------



## Deacone

teddy - deity


----------



## nitewriter

diety - tryed


----------



## Deacone

tryed - nerdy


----------



## BernardZGrate

nerdy - ready


----------



## Deacone

ready - yearn


----------



## Adamantoise

yearn - ramen


----------



## nitewriter

ramen - dream


----------



## LumpySmile

dream - drape


----------



## Adamantoise

drape - paled


----------



## nitewriter

paled - dealt


----------



## Deacone

dealt - zelda!


----------



## nitewriter

zelda - delay


----------



## Deacone

delay - yodel


----------



## Adamantoise

yodel - model


----------



## Deacone

model - moved


----------



## Adamantoise

moved - domes


----------



## nitewriter

domes - smoke


----------



## LumpySmile

smoke - makes


----------



## nitewriter

makes - snake


----------



## Adamantoise

snake - snack


----------



## nitewriter

snack - lacks


----------



## Ohio Lady

lacks - licks


----------



## nitewriter

licks - slice


----------



## LumpySmile

slice - tiles


----------



## nitewriter

tiles - spite


----------



## Deacone

spite - wipes


----------



## Ohio Lady

wipes - wiser


----------



## nitewriter

wiser - wrist


----------



## Deacone

wrist - swirl


----------



## nitewriter

swirl - wilts


----------



## RabbitScorpion

wilts - kilts (my dad was known to wear them on occasion!)


----------



## littlefairywren

kilts - stalk


----------



## nitewriter

stalk - tales


----------



## Deacone

tales - leash


----------



## nitewriter

leash - shell


----------



## Deacone

shell - welsh


----------



## littlefairywren

welsh - swell


----------



## nitewriter

swell - swale


----------



## LumpySmile

swale - lapse


----------



## nitewriter

lapse - apple


----------



## littlefairywren

apple - maple


----------



## RabbitScorpion

maple - plead


----------



## nitewriter

plead - delay


----------



## RabbitScorpion

delay - *ready!*


----------



## nitewriter

ready! - years.....its gonna take a bit longer than you figgered son


----------



## Adamantoise

years - gears


----------



## littlefairywren

gears - grace


----------



## nitewriter

grace - acres

Good Morning Kimberley


----------



## Adamantoise

acres - laser


----------



## Ohio Lady

Laser - Reels


----------



## nitewriter

reels - sleep


----------



## LumpySmile

sleep - peals


----------



## Ohio Lady

peals - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - raise


----------



## Deacone

raise - years


----------



## nitewriter

years - earns


----------



## LumpySmile

earns - learn


----------



## littlefairywren

learn - ankle


----------



## nitewriter

learn - flare


----------



## littlefairywren

flare - rifle 

Good afternoon, Charlie


----------



## nitewriter

Good Evening, Kimberly 

rifle - oiler


----------



## LumpySmile

oiler - idler


----------



## RabbitScorpion

idler - cider (now if we could only get some hot donuts)


----------



## nitewriter

cider - cedar .....you have hot nuts? I would suggest an icepack to the inflamed area.


----------



## Deacone

cedar - or maybe some warm *BREAD*


----------



## nitewriter

Bread....I loved that band - dream.....welcome to my nightmare -Freddie Kruger


----------



## LumpySmile

dream - cream 

Another band, not too unlike Bread


----------



## nitewriter

cream - caret


----------



## RabbitScorpion

caret - teach


----------



## nitewriter

teach - chart


----------



## Adamantoise

chart - track


----------



## nitewriter

Gnite Tom

track - trace


----------



## Deacone

trace - water


----------



## nitewriter

water - waste


----------



## LumpySmile

waste - askew


----------



## nitewriter

askew - awake


----------



## Adamantoise

awake - aware


----------



## nitewriter

aware - award


----------



## Adamantoise

award - wards


----------



## RabbitScorpion

wards - dwarf


----------



## nitewriter

dwarf - fraud


----------



## Ohio Lady

fraud- draft


----------



## nitewriter

draft - trade


----------



## Ohio Lady

trade - rader


----------



## Adamantoise

rader - raced


----------



## nitewriter

raced - creed


----------



## Adamantoise

creed - coder


----------



## LumpySmile

coder - erode


----------



## nitewriter

erode - drove


----------



## Adamantoise

drove - mover


----------



## nitewriter

mover - romeo


----------



## Adamantoise

romeo - promo


----------



## nitewriter

promo - motor


----------



## luvmybhm

motor - moors (like the marshland)


----------



## nitewriter

moors - smore.....Hi Michelle, got marshmallows?


----------



## Deacone

smore - prose


----------



## nitewriter

prose - press


----------



## Deacone

press - users


----------



## luvmybhm

users-reuse


----------



## nitewriter

reuse - spree


----------



## Adamantoise

spree - beers


----------



## Ohio Lady

beers - trees


----------



## nitewriter

trees - stare :shocked::shocked:


----------



## luvmybhm

stare-tarts :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

tarts - tract


----------



## Ohio Lady

tract - actor


----------



## nitewriter

actor - react :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Adamantoise

react - taser


----------



## nitewriter

taser - crest


----------



## luvmybhm

crest-acres


----------



## nitewriter

acres - crass


----------



## Adamantoise

crass - class


----------



## nitewriter

class - slash


----------



## Adamantoise

slash - glass


----------



## nitewriter

glass - slang


----------



## LumpySmile

slang - gland


----------



## Ohio Lady

gland - gnarl


----------



## Adamantoise

gnarl - large


----------



## nitewriter

large - auger


----------



## Adamantoise

auger - grace


----------



## nitewriter

grace - caret


----------



## Adamantoise

caret - targe


----------



## nitewriter

targe - argue


----------



## Adamantoise

argue - grave


----------



## nitewriter

grave - paver


----------



## Adamantoise

paver - raver


----------



## nitewriter

raver - avert


----------



## LumpySmile

avert - trade


----------



## nitewriter

trade - cadre


----------



## luvmybhm

cadre-adore


----------



## Adamantoise

adore - padre


----------



## nitewriter

padre - repay


----------



## luvmybhm

repay-parse


----------



## nitewriter

parse - peers


----------



## Adamantoise

peers - reefs


----------



## RabbitScorpion

reefs - reels


----------



## nitewriter

reels - sleep zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Adamantoise

sleep - sheep


----------



## nitewriter

sheep - speed


----------



## biggirlsrock

Speed - sphere


----------



## nitewriter

hey bunky, sphere is 6 letters

speed - peels


----------



## Adamantoise

peels - slope


----------



## nitewriter

slope - elope


----------



## littlefairywren

elope - loped


----------



## nitewriter

loped -pedal


----------



## big_lad27

pedal - lapel


----------



## nitewriter

lapel - spell


----------



## big_lad27

spell - pelts


----------



## nitewriter

pelts - plots


----------



## Adamantoise

plots - spoil


----------



## nitewriter

spoil - split


----------



## Adamantoise

split - piles


----------



## RabbitScorpion

piles - &#9786; (smile)


----------



## nitewriter

- smite


----------



## Adamantoise

smite - slime

Blennophobia is the irrational fear of slime.


----------



## nitewriter

slime - emits


----------



## Deacone

emits - misty


----------



## nitewriter

misty - styme


----------



## Adamantoise

styme - seamy


----------



## swamptoad

Seamy - Yeahs


----------



## nitewriter

yeahs - shade


----------



## swamptoad

shade -death


----------



## nitewriter

death - earth


----------



## swamptoad

earth - tared


----------



## nitewriter

tared - ready.....aim,FIRE!


----------



## swamptoad

ready - eared


----------



## nitewriter

eared - heard


----------



## swamptoad

Heard - Dread


----------



## nitewriter

dread - addle


----------



## swamptoad

addle - leads


----------



## nitewriter

leads - steal


----------



## Adamantoise

steal - laser


----------



## swamptoad

laser - races


----------



## nitewriter

races - scrap


----------



## Deacone

scrap - grasp


----------



## nitewriter

grasp - spray


----------



## Adamantoise

spray - parry


----------



## nitewriter

parry - :bounce::bounce: party :bounce::bounce:


----------



## swamptoad

party - trays :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

trays - years


----------



## Adamantoise

years - parse


----------



## nitewriter

parse -:shocked::shocked:stare:shocked::shocked:


----------



## swamptoad

Stare - Nears


----------



## Snow Angel

Nears - Pears


----------



## nitewriter

pears - shear


----------



## swamptoad

shear - heart


----------



## Adamantoise

heart - death


----------



## swamptoad

death - neath


----------



## nitewriter

neath -teach


----------



## Timberwolf

teach - reach


----------



## swamptoad

reach - hears


----------



## nitewriter

hears - parse


----------



## Adamantoise

parse - capes


----------



## nitewriter

capes - cease


----------



## swamptoad

cease - ceres


----------



## nitewriter

ceres - crest


----------



## swamptoad

crest - tress


----------



## nitewriter

tress - reset


----------



## swamptoad

reset - stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare - stair


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stair - pairs


----------



## Adamantoise

pairs - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - pearl


----------



## swamptoad

pearl - polar


----------



## nitewriter

polar - prowl


----------



## swamptoad

prowl - lower


----------



## nitewriter

lower - growl


----------



## swamptoad

growl - glows


----------



## nitewriter

glows - gowns


----------



## swamptoad

Gowns - Wings


----------



## Adamantoise

wings - sling


----------



## swamptoad

sling - lions


----------



## nitewriter

lions - scion


----------



## Adamantoise

scion - tonic


----------



## nitewriter

tonic - coins


----------



## littlefairywren

coins - scone :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad

scone - canes


----------



## nitewriter

canes - scant


----------



## swamptoad

scant - snack


----------



## nitewriter

snack - champ


----------



## Adamantoise

champ - peach


----------



## nitewriter

peach - chafe


----------



## Adamantoise

chafe - fetch


----------



## Deacone

fetch - thief


----------



## nitewriter

thief - faith


----------



## RabbitScorpion

faith - habit


----------



## swamptoad

habit - bathe


----------



## nitewriter

bathe - haste


----------



## swamptoad

haste - rheas


----------



## nitewriter

rheas - sharp


----------



## RabbitScorpion

sharp - phase


----------



## nitewriter

phase - passe


----------



## swamptoad

passe - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - spark


----------



## swamptoad

spark - perks


----------



## nitewriter

perks - super


----------



## swamptoad

super - pulse


----------



## nitewriter

pulse - louse


----------



## swamptoad

louse - souls


----------



## Adamantoise

souls - gloss


----------



## swamptoad

gloss - ogles


----------



## nitewriter

ogles - bogle


----------



## swamptoad

bogle - globs


----------



## nitewriter

globs - globe


----------



## swamptoad

Globe - Bulge


----------



## Ohio Lady

Bulge - Bagel


----------



## nitewriter

bagel - legal


----------



## swamptoad

Legal - Algae


----------



## Ohio Lady

Algae - Agape


----------



## nitewriter

agape - grape


----------



## Ohio Lady

grape - pared


----------



## nitewriter

pared - rebar


----------



## Ohio Lady

rebar - berry


----------



## nitewriter

berry - beryl


----------



## Ohio Lady

beryl - leery


----------



## nitewriter

leery - emery


----------



## Ohio Lady

emery -merry


----------



## nitewriter

merry - marry


----------



## Ohio Lady

Marry - Array


----------



## swamptoad

Array - Harry


.............


----------



## Ohio Lady

Harry - hairy


----------



## swamptoad

hairy - hairs


----------



## nitewriter

hairs - shear


----------



## Ohio Lady

shear - heart


----------



## nitewriter

heart - chart


----------



## luvmybhm

chart - reach


----------



## swamptoad

reach - carte


----------



## luvmybhm

carte- raced


----------



## nitewriter

raced - clear


----------



## luvmybhm

clear -leach


----------



## nitewriter

leach - cheap


----------



## Deacone

cheap - pecan


----------



## nitewriter

pecan - plane


----------



## Adamantoise

plane - maple


----------



## nitewriter

maple - apple


----------



## luvmybhm

apple- pleat


----------



## Adamantoise

pleat - pedal


----------



## nitewriter

pedal - deals


----------



## Adamantoise

deals - based


----------



## nitewriter

based - sedan


----------



## swamptoad

sedan - dance


----------



## Adamantoise

dance - cared


----------



## nitewriter

cared - dream


----------



## swamptoad

dream - reams


----------



## LumpySmile

reams - scare


----------



## swamptoad

reams - caret


----------



## LumpySmile

caret - track


----------



## nitewriter

track - chart


----------



## LumpySmile

chart - march


----------



## nitewriter

march - champ


----------



## LumpySmile

champ - peach


----------



## swamptoad

peach - chare


----------



## LumpySmile

chare - roach


----------



## swamptoad

roach - larch


----------



## nitewriter

larch - lurch


----------



## Ohio Lady

lurch - lunch


----------



## nitewriter

lunch - bunch


----------



## Ohio Lady

bunch - churn


----------



## nitewriter

churn - ranch


----------



## Adamantoise

ranch - chain


----------



## nitewriter

chain - pinch


----------



## Ohio Lady

pinch - chins


----------



## Adamantoise

chins - chain


----------



## nitewriter

chain - chair


----------



## Adamantoise

chair - ratch


----------



## nitewriter

ratch - torch


----------



## Ohio Lady

torch - touch


----------



## RabbitScorpion

touch - court


----------



## Ohio Lady

court - roust


----------



## Adamantoise

roust - trust


----------



## nitewriter

trust - strum


----------



## Ohio Lady

strum - drums


----------



## LumpySmile

drums - drams


----------



## Ohio Lady

drams - drama


----------



## nitewriter

drama - aroma


----------



## Ohio Lady

aroma - maron


----------



## nitewriter

maron - apron


----------



## Ohio Lady

apron - acorn


----------



## Adamantoise

acorn - koran


----------



## Ohio Lady

koran - Karen


----------



## nitewriter

Karen - break


----------



## Ohio Lady

break - maker


----------



## Adamantoise

maker - harem


----------



## nitewriter

harem - share


----------



## Ohio Lady

share - shame


----------



## nitewriter

shame - games


----------



## swamptoad

games - gamer


----------



## Adamantoise

gamer - raged


----------



## Ohio Lady

raged - wager


----------



## nitewriter

wager - anger


----------



## swamptoad

anger - angel


----------



## Ohio Lady

angel - angle


----------



## nitewriter

angle - lunge


----------



## RabbitScorpion

lunge - genus


----------



## nitewriter

genus - nudge


----------



## Ohio Lady

nudge - fudge


----------



## nitewriter

fudge - feuds


----------



## Ohio Lady

feuds - suede


----------



## LumpySmile

suede - deuce


----------



## nitewriter

deuce - creed


----------



## Ohio Lady

creed - crude


----------



## nitewriter

crude - decor


----------



## Timberwolf

decor - coded


----------



## Ohio Lady

coded - bored


----------



## Adamantoise

bored - pored


----------



## nitewriter

pored - spore


----------



## FreeThinker

spore - trope


----------



## Ohio Lady

trope - ports


----------



## nitewriter

ports - store


----------



## Ohio Lady

store - tires


----------



## nitewriter

tires - crest


----------



## Ohio Lady

crest - crust


----------



## nitewriter

crust - crush


----------



## Ohio Lady

crush - crash


----------



## Adamantoise

crash - share


----------



## nitewriter

share - pears


----------



## Adamantoise

pears - esper


----------



## nitewriter

esper - sheep


----------



## Adamantoise

sheep - speed


----------



## nitewriter

speed - sleep


----------



## RabbitScorpion

sleep - steep


----------



## LumpySmile

steep - steel


----------



## nitewriter

steel - sheet


----------



## LumpySmile

sheet - sheer


----------



## nitewriter

sheer - reset


----------



## LumpySmile

reset - tease


----------



## nitewriter

tease - easel


----------



## Adamantoise

easel - slake


----------



## nitewriter

slake - shale


----------



## Adamantoise

shale - hates


----------



## nitewriter

hates - state


----------



## Adamantoise

state - stale


----------



## nitewriter

stale - elate


----------



## RabbitScorpion

elate - latex


----------



## nitewriter

latex - exlax


----------



## Timberwolf

exlax - relax


----------



## nitewriter

Timberwolf said:


> exlax - relax


......thats what the exlax is for

relax - relay


----------



## Adamantoise

relay - alert


----------



## nitewriter

alert - avert


----------



## Adamantoise

avert - water


----------



## nitewriter

water - after


----------



## LumpySmile

after - rafts


----------



## Adamantoise

rafts - parts the clonus horror


----------



## nitewriter

parts - smart


----------



## Adamantoise

smart - marsh


----------



## nitewriter

marsh - sharp


----------



## Adamantoise

sharp - brash


----------



## nitewriter

brash - shrub


----------



## Adamantoise

shrub - burns


----------



## nitewriter

burns - bruin


----------



## Ohio Lady

bruin - ruins


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ruins - rinse


----------



## Ohio Lady

rinse - rains


----------



## nitewriter

rains - snare


----------



## Ohio Lady

snare - panes


----------



## nitewriter

panes - canes


----------



## Ohio Lady

canes - scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - scrap


----------



## Ohio Lady

scrap - crops


----------



## nitewriter

crops - scope


----------



## Ohio Lady

scope - scoop


----------



## nitewriter

scoop - spool


----------



## Ohio Lady

spool - poles


----------



## nitewriter

poles - spell


----------



## Ohio Lady

spell - leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - plane


----------



## Ohio Lady

plane - plain


----------



## nitewriter

plain - snail


----------



## jessws61

snail - slant


----------



## nitewriter

slant - angst


----------



## jessws61

angst - gangs


----------



## nitewriter

gangs - gnaws


----------



## jessws61

gnaws - swing


----------



## nitewriter

swing - swine


----------



## Ohio Lady

Swine - weans


----------



## nitewriter

weans - swear


----------



## Ohio Lady

swear - rears


----------



## nitewriter

rears - shear


----------



## Ohio Lady

shear - heart


----------



## nitewriter

heart - treat


----------



## Adamantoise

treat - react


----------



## nitewriter

react - tract


----------



## Ohio Lady

tract - carts


----------



## nitewriter

carts - scare :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Ohio Lady

Scare - Stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare :shocked: - spare ....7-10 splits are the worst


----------



## Ohio Lady

spare - cares.. 
Gosh you have me laughing here.


----------



## nitewriter

cares - caret Diamonds are a girls best friend....HSN Diamels are NOT!


----------



## Ohio Lady

caret - truce


----------



## nitewriter

truce - route


----------



## Ohio Lady

route - tours


----------



## nitewriter

tours - stout .......I prefer Lager myself


----------



## Ohio Lady

stout - pouts


----------



## nitewriter

pouts - stoop


----------



## Ohio Lady

stoop - stomp


----------



## nitewriter

stomp - pesto


----------



## Ohio Lady

pesto - tempo


----------



## nitewriter

tempo - poets


----------



## Ohio Lady

poets - steps


----------



## nitewriter

steps - paste


----------



## Ohio Lady

paste - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - sharp


----------



## Ohio Lady

sharp - pairs


----------



## nitewriter

pairs - raise


----------



## Ohio Lady

raise - rinse


----------



## nitewriter

rinse - since


----------



## Ohio Lady

since - niece


----------



## nitewriter

niece - nicer


----------



## Ohio Lady

nicer - price


----------



## nitewriter

price - crisp


----------



## Ohio Lady

crisp - crops


----------



## nitewriter

crops - scope


----------



## Ohio Lady

scope - score


----------



## nitewriter

score - spore


----------



## Ohio Lady

spore - sport


----------



## nitewriter

sport - strap


----------



## Ohio Lady

strap - ports


----------



## nitewriter

ports - short


----------



## Ohio Lady

short - shirt


----------



## nitewriter

shirt - skirt


----------



## Ohio Lady

Skirt - kites


----------



## nitewriter

kites - tykes


----------



## Ohio Lady

tykes - yikes


----------



## nitewriter

yikes - risky


----------



## Ohio Lady

risky - kissy :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

Kissy :blush: - silky


----------



## Ohio Lady

silky - milky


----------



## nitewriter

milky -filmy


----------



## Ohio Lady

filmy - films


----------



## nitewriter

films - smile......you're on candid camera!


----------



## Adamantoise

smile - isles


----------



## nitewriter

isles - skies


----------



## RabbitScorpion

skies - spies


----------



## nitewriter

spies - spice


----------



## Ohio Lady

spice - piece


----------



## nitewriter

piece - peace


----------



## fat hiker

peace - cheap


----------



## nitewriter

cheap - cheat


----------



## Adamantoise

cheat - earth


----------



## nitewriter

earth - reach


----------



## Adamantoise

reach - retch


----------



## nitewriter

retch - chart


----------



## Adamantoise

chart - march


----------



## nitewriter

march - match


----------



## Ohio Lady

match - patch


----------



## nitewriter

patch - pitch


----------



## LumpySmile

pitch - chirp


----------



## Am Jim

chirp - chair


----------



## nitewriter

chair - march


----------



## Am Jim

march - chart


----------



## nitewriter

chart - cheat


----------



## LumpySmile

cheat - chert


----------



## Timberwolf

chert - cheri


----------



## nitewriter

cheri - shire


----------



## LumpySmile

shire - reich


----------



## nitewriter

reich - choir


----------



## Adamantoise

choir - chair

Bonjour .


----------



## Ohio Lady

chair - hairs


----------



## nitewriter

hairs - shear......too late I'm bald


----------



## Adamantoise

shear - phase


----------



## Ohio Lady

phase - pears


----------



## nitewriter

pears - sharp


----------



## Ohio Lady

sharp - wraps


----------



## LumpySmile

wraps - prawn


----------



## Ohio Lady

prawn -pawns


----------



## Timberwolf

pawns - dawns


----------



## Ohio Lady

dawns - Wanda


----------



## nitewriter

Wanda - award


----------



## Ohio Lady

award - drawn


----------



## Adamantoise

drawn - nadir


----------



## Ohio Lady

nadir - rains


----------



## Angel

rains - saint


----------



## nitewriter

saint - stint


----------



## Ohio Lady

stint - stink


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stink - kilts


----------



## nitewriter

kilts - still


----------



## Ohio Lady

still - stall


----------



## nitewriter

stall - blast


----------



## Ohio Lady

blast -halts


----------



## Angel

halts - salty


----------



## nitewriter

salty - yeast


----------



## Adamantoise

yeast - taste


----------



## nitewriter

taste - aster


----------



## Adamantoise

aster - stern


----------



## Angel

stern - crest


----------



## nitewriter

crest - acres


----------



## Angel

acres - cream


----------



## nitewriter

cream - cramp


----------



## Angel

cramp - crimp


----------



## Adamantoise

crimp - prime


----------



## Angel

prime - prize


----------



## nitewriter

prize - ripen


----------



## LumpySmile

ripen - risen


----------



## nitewriter

risen - inset


----------



## Angel

inset - stone


----------



## nitewriter

stone - scone :eat1:


----------



## fat hiker

scone - canes


----------



## Adamantoise

canes - snake


----------



## nitewriter

snake - bakes


----------



## Angel

bakes - skate


----------



## nitewriter

skate - shake


----------



## Angel

shake - shame


----------



## nitewriter

shame - smear


----------



## Adamantoise

smear - scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - recap


----------



## Angel

recap - paper


----------



## nitewriter

paper - repay


----------



## Angel

repay - yearn


----------



## FreeThinker

yearn - early


----------



## nitewriter

early - pearl


----------



## FreeThinker

pearl - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - raspy


----------



## FreeThinker

raspy - party


----------



## nitewriter

party - strap


----------



## Leem

Strap - paste


----------



## nitewriter

paste - aster


----------



## FreeThinker

aster - steer


----------



## nitewriter

steer - stare


----------



## Leem

Stare - teary


----------



## Adamantoise

teary :sad: - eater


----------



## nitewriter

eater - repay


----------



## Leem

Repay - layer


----------



## nitewriter

layer - delay


----------



## Angel

delay - ladle


----------



## FreeThinker

ladle - dally


----------



## nitewriter

dally - rally


----------



## Leem

Rally - sally


----------



## FreeThinker

sally - sadly


----------



## nitewriter

sadly - daily


----------



## Leem

Daily - plaid


----------



## FreeThinker

plaid - dials


----------



## nitewriter

dials - salad


----------



## FreeThinker

salad - atlas


----------



## Angel

atlas - stall


----------



## nitewriter

stall - stale


----------



## Leem

Stale - males


----------



## Ohio Lady

males - lambs


----------



## nitewriter

lambs - blame


----------



## FreeThinker

blame - balmy


----------



## Angel

balmy - maybe


----------



## nitewriter

maybe - amble


----------



## Adamantoise

amble - gleam


----------



## Leem

Gleam - agile


----------



## FreeThinker

agile - gales


----------



## nitewriter

gales - legal


----------



## Ohio Lady

legal - bagel


----------



## nitewriter

bagel :eat1: - angel


----------



## Leem

Angel - anger


----------



## Adamantoise

anger - grain


----------



## Leem

Grain - brain


----------



## nitewriter

brain - braid


----------



## Angel

braid - beard


----------



## nitewriter

beard - dream


----------



## Adamantoise

dream - aimed


----------



## Leem

Aimed - mimed


----------



## nitewriter

mimed - medic


----------



## Adamantoise

medic - chime


----------



## Leem

Chime - niche


----------



## nitewriter

niche - pinch


----------



## Leem

Pinch - chips


----------



## nitewriter

chips - pitch


----------



## Leem

Pitch - itchy


----------



## nitewriter

itchy - thick


----------



## Leem

Thick - chink


----------



## Adamantoise

chink - cinch


----------



## nitewriter

cinch - china


----------



## Leem

China - ancho


----------



## Adamantoise

ancho - conch


----------



## Leem

Conch - notch


----------



## nitewriter

notch - chant


----------



## Leem

Chant - teach


----------



## nitewriter

teach - chart


----------



## Leem

Chart - crash


----------



## RabbitScorpion

crash - crush


----------



## Ohio Lady

crush -crust


----------



## Adamantoise

crust - truck


----------



## Leem

Truck - truce


----------



## nitewriter

truce - cruel


----------



## Leem

Cruel - cruet


----------



## Ohio Lady

cruet - trude


----------



## Leem

Trude - crude


----------



## nitewriter

crude - decry


----------



## Ohio Lady

decry - creed


----------



## nitewriter

creed - credo


----------



## Leem

Credo - dreck


----------



## Adamantoise

dreck - decks


----------



## Leem

Decks - cakes:eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

cakes - shake


----------



## Leem

Shake - shark


----------



## nitewriter

shark - share


----------



## Leem

Share - harsh


----------



## nitewriter

harsh - sharp


----------



## Adamantoise

sharp - shark


----------



## nitewriter

shark - stark


----------



## Ohio Lady

stark - skate


----------



## Leem

Skate - stalk


----------



## Ohio Lady

Stalk - lakes


----------



## Leem

Lakes - latke


Hi Ohio Lady


----------



## nitewriter

latke - flake


----------



## Cobra Verde

flake - latke


----------



## nitewriter

latke - later


----------



## Cobra Verde

later - latke


----------



## nitewriter

latke - talks


----------



## Cobra Verde

talks - latke


----------



## Leem

Talks - slack


----------



## Cobra Verde

slack - talks


----------



## Cobra Verde

talks - latke


----------



## Adamantoise

latke - alert


----------



## Ohio Lady

alert - tales


----------



## Leem

Tales - axles


----------



## Ohio Lady

axles - exams


----------



## Leem

Exams - paxes


----------



## Ohio Lady

paxes - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - prays


----------



## Angel

prays - syrup


----------



## nitewriter

syrup - pushy


----------



## Adamantoise

pushy - psych


----------



## nitewriter

psych - chops


----------



## Adamantoise

chops - copes


----------



## nitewriter

copes - crops


----------



## Timberwolf

crops - drops


----------



## Angel

drops. - droop


----------



## nitewriter

droop - proud


----------



## Adamantoise

proud - round


----------



## nitewriter

round - under


----------



## Adamantoise

under - nerds!!!!


----------



## nitewriter

nerds - snore ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Adamantoise

snore - runes


----------



## nitewriter

runes - sneer


----------



## Adamantoise

sneer - snare


----------



## nitewriter

snare - raise


----------



## Adamantoise

raise - irate


----------



## Angel

irate - triad


----------



## nitewriter

triad - radio


----------



## RabbitScorpion

radio - diary


----------



## nitewriter

diary - fairy


----------



## Angel

fairy - rainy


----------



## nitewriter

rainy - brain


----------



## Adamantoise

brain - brand


----------



## nitewriter

brand - drank


----------



## Angel

drank. - knead


----------



## nitewriter

knead - laden


----------



## Angel

laden - penal


----------



## nitewriter

penal - lapel


----------



## Adamantoise

lapel - ladle


----------



## nitewriter

ladle - leads


----------



## LumpySmile

leads - sable


----------



## nitewriter

sable - blast


----------



## LumpySmile

blast - least


----------



## nitewriter

least - stile


----------



## LumpySmile

stile - tails


----------



## nitewriter

tails - salty


----------



## Adamantoise

salty - style


----------



## nitewriter

style - stale


----------



## Adamantoise

stale - meats


----------



## nitewriter

meats - shame


----------



## LumpySmile

shame - ashes


----------



## nitewriter

ashes - stash


----------



## LumpySmile

stash - stars


----------



## nitewriter

stars - trash


----------



## LumpySmile

trash - shirt


----------



## Adamantoise

shirt - hurts


----------



## nitewriter

hurts - strum


----------



## Ohio Lady

strum - drums


----------



## nitewriter

drums - drugs


----------



## Ohio Lady

drugs - shrug


----------



## nitewriter

shrug - crush


----------



## Ohio Lady

crush - crust


----------



## nitewriter

crust - stuck


----------



## Ohio Lady

stuck - ducks


----------



## nitewriter

ducks - bucks


----------



## Angel

bucks - sucks


----------



## nitewriter

sucks - sulks


----------



## Angel

sulks - skull


----------



## nitewriter

skull - sulky


----------



## Ohio Lady

sulky - bulky


----------



## nitewriter

bulky - bully


----------



## Adamantoise

bully - sully


----------



## fat hiker

sully - slyly


----------



## nitewriter

slyly - silly


----------



## Ohio Lady

silly - bills


----------



## AmyJo1976

bills - pills


----------



## nitewriter

pills - split


----------



## AmyJo1976

split - pilot


----------



## nitewriter

pilot - spoil


----------



## AmyJo1976

spoil - spool


----------



## nitewriter

spool - spoon


----------



## Ohio Lady

spoon - moons


----------



## AmyJo1976

moons - snoop


----------



## nitewriter

snoop - hoops


----------



## AmyJo1976

hoops - spook


----------



## Ohio Lady

spook - looks


----------



## AmyJo1976

looks - solos


----------



## Ohio Lady

solos - loose


----------



## AmyJo1976

loose - goose


----------



## nitewriter

goose - logos


----------



## AmyJo1976

logos - glows


----------



## Ohio Lady

glows - blows


----------



## AmyJo1976

blows - slows


----------



## LumpySmile

slows - snows


----------



## nitewriter

snows - swans


----------



## AmyJo1976

swans - wands


----------



## Adamantoise

wands - draws


----------



## AmyJo1976

draws - straw


----------



## nitewriter

straw - trawl


----------



## AmyJo1976

trawl - warts


----------



## nitewriter

warts - stark


----------



## AmyJo1976

stark - snark


----------



## nitewriter

snark - barns


----------



## LumpySmile

barns - beans


----------



## Angel

beans - sable


----------



## nitewriter

sable - bless


----------



## AmyJo1976

bless - seals


----------



## Adamantoise

seals - least


----------



## AmyJo1976

least - beast


----------



## nitewriter

beast - steam


----------



## AmyJo1976

steam - meaty


----------



## nitewriter

meaty - yeast


----------



## AmyJo1976

yeast - steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - stamp


----------



## AmyJo1976

stamp - palms


----------



## nitewriter

palms - small


----------



## AmyJo1976

small - clams


----------



## nitewriter

clams - scamp


----------



## AmyJo1976

scamp - swamp


----------



## nitewriter

swamp - psalm


----------



## Adamantoise

psalm - lapse


----------



## nitewriter

lapse - sleep


----------



## AmyJo1976

sleep - peeps


----------



## Angel

peeps - Pepsi :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

Pepsi - sippy


----------



## LumpySmile

sippy - lippy


----------



## RabbitScorpion

lippy - pupil


----------



## nitewriter

pupil - tulip


----------



## AmyJo1976

tulip - unlit


----------



## nitewriter

unlit - blunt


----------



## LumpySmile

blunt - burnt


----------



## AmyJo1976

burnt - runts


----------



## Ohio Lady

runts - tunes


----------



## AmyJo1976

tunes - snout


----------



## nitewriter

snout - roust


----------



## AmyJo1976

roust - roost


----------



## nitewriter

roost - troop


----------



## AmyJo1976

troop - roots


----------



## nitewriter

roots - roast


----------



## AmyJo1976

roast - store


----------



## nitewriter

store - reset


----------



## AmyJo1976

reset - stare


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stare - stair


----------



## AmyJo1976

stair - strap


----------



## nitewriter

strap - paste


----------



## AmyJo1976

paste - pasta


----------



## Ohio Lady

pasta - stamp


----------



## nitewriter

stamp - moats


----------



## AmyJo1976

moats - toads


----------



## LumpySmile

toads - stood


----------



## RabbitScorpion

stood - doors


----------



## nitewriter

doors - sword


----------



## AmyJo1976

sword - world


----------



## nitewriter

world - words


----------



## LumpySmile

words - drops


----------



## nitewriter

drops - strop


----------



## RabbitScorpion

strop - parts


----------



## nitewriter

parts - spark


----------



## LumpySmile

spark - rasps


----------



## nitewriter

rasps - grass


----------



## RabbitScorpion

grass - CXLIV (gross)


----------



## nitewriter

CXLIV - Clive - gross - 10 stone 4

gross - roses


----------



## RabbitScorpion

roses - poses


----------



## nitewriter

poses - spoke


----------



## Adamantoise

spoke - jokes


----------



## nitewriter

jokes - pokes


----------



## fat hiker

pokes - keeps


----------



## nitewriter

keeps - speak


----------



## Angel

speak - steak :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

steak:eat2: - taste:eat2:


----------



## Angel

taste :eat2: - feast :eat1:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

feast - meats


----------



## Adamantoise

meats - tamed


----------



## nitewriter

tamed - sated


----------



## AmyJo1976

sated - mated


----------



## nitewriter

mated - meats


----------



## AmyJo1976

meats - teats


----------



## nitewriter

teats - steam


----------



## AmyJo1976

steam - beats


----------



## nitewriter

beats - sheat


----------



## Angel

sheat - trash


----------



## nitewriter

trash - stare


----------



## AmyJo1976

stare - steak:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

steak:eat2: - tease


----------



## AmyJo1976

tease - sweat


----------



## nitewriter

sweat - wheat


----------



## AmyJo1976

wheat - whale


----------



## nitewriter

whale - heals


----------



## AmyJo1976

heals - meals


----------



## nitewriter

meals - slime


----------



## Adamantoise

slime - milks


----------



## nitewriter

Happy New Year Tom 

milks - skill


----------



## AmyJo1976

skill - dills


----------



## nitewriter

dills - slide


----------



## AmyJo1976

slide - leads


----------



## nitewriter

leads - least


----------



## AmyJo1976

least - stead


----------



## nitewriter

stead - sedan


----------



## AmyJo1976

sedan - dames


----------



## nitewriter

dames - amend


----------



## AmyJo1976

amend - demon


----------



## nitewriter

demon - money


----------



## Angel

money - honey


----------



## nitewriter

honey - phone


----------



## AmyJo1976

phone - hones


----------



## nitewriter

hones - onset


----------



## RabbitScorpion

onset - spent


----------



## nitewriter

spent - tense


----------



## Angel

tense - steed (Yee-Haw! . )


----------



## nitewriter

steed - ester


----------



## AmyJo1976

ester - rests


----------



## nitewriter

rests - wrest


----------



## Adamantoise

wrest - water


----------



## nitewriter

water - twerp


----------



## Angel

twerp - swept


----------



## nitewriter

swept - waste


----------



## AmyJo1976

waste - taste:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

taste:eat2: - toast


----------



## Angel

toast - roast :eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

roast - store


----------



## AmyJo1976

store - smore :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

smore:eat1:- smear


----------



## Adamantoise

smear - raves


----------



## nitewriter

raves - crave :eat2:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

crave - racer


----------



## AmyJo1976

racer - caper


----------



## nitewriter

caper - repay


----------



## Angel

repay - yearn :wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

yearn:wubu: - teary:goodbye:


----------



## AmyJo1976

teary - deary


----------



## nitewriter

deary - cedar


----------



## fat hiker

crave - saver


----------



## nitewriter

cedar - dance


----------



## Angel

dance - candy :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

candy :eat2: - canny


----------



## AmyJo1976

canny - fanny


----------



## nitewriter

fanny - fancy


----------



## AmyJo1976

fancy - candy :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

candy:eat2: - randy :smitten:


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> candy:eat2: - randy :smitten:


 lol!

randy - dandy


----------



## nitewriter

:bow:

dandy -caddy


----------



## Angel

caddy - cuddy


----------



## nitewriter

cuddy - ducky


----------



## AmyJo1976

ducky - lucky


----------



## nitewriter

lucky - pluck


----------



## swamptoad

pluck - culpe


----------



## nitewriter

culpe - place


----------



## AmyJo1976

place - laces


----------



## nitewriter

laces - scalp


----------



## swamptoad

scalp - clops


----------



## nitewriter

clops - scope


----------



## swamptoad

scope - peons


----------



## nitewriter

peons - onset


----------



## AmyJo1976

onset - nests


----------



## Angel

nests - steno


----------



## nitewriter

steno - stern


----------



## Angel

stern  - nurse


----------



## nitewriter

nurse - spurn


----------



## Angel

spurn - spurt


----------



## nitewriter

spurt - purse


----------



## RabbitScorpion

purse - syrup


----------



## nitewriter

syrup - spurs


----------



## RabbitScorpion

spurs - usurp


----------



## Angel

usurp - purrs


----------



## nitewriter

purrs - purse


----------



## LumpySmile

purse - spurn


----------



## nitewriter

spurn - prune


----------



## LumpySmile

prune - prone


----------



## nitewriter

prone - loner


----------



## AmyJo1976

loner - boner


----------



## nitewriter

AmyJo1976 said:


> loner - boner


 to quote MC Hammer , Can't touch this!

boner - robin


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> to quote MC Hammer , Can't touch this!
> 
> boner - robin


 
lol! Nice one

robin - broon


----------



## Angel

broom - croon


----------



## nitewriter

croon - crone


----------



## LumpySmile

crone - Norse


----------



## nitewriter

Norse - store


----------



## AmyJo1976

store - snore


----------



## LumpySmile

snore - noise


----------



## nitewriter

noise - poise


----------



## LumpySmile

poise - poser


----------



## AmyJo1976

poser - posey


----------



## LumpySmile

posey - soupy


----------



## AmyJo1976

soupy - soapy


----------



## nitewriter

soapy - sappy


----------



## AmyJo1976

sappy - pappy


----------



## Adamantoise

pappy - poppy


----------



## AmyJo1976

poppy - loppy


----------



## nitewriter

loppy - apply


----------



## LumpySmile

apply - polyp


----------



## AmyJo1976

polyp - polly


----------



## nitewriter

polly - jolly ...green giant


----------



## Angel

jolly - dolly


----------



## nitewriter

dolly - doily


----------



## AmyJo1976

doily - toily


----------



## Angel

toily - lofty


----------



## nitewriter

lofty - float


----------



## LumpySmile

float - aloof


----------



## Angel

aloof - flood


----------



## AmyJo1976

flood - foods


----------



## nitewriter

foods - stood


----------



## AmyJo1976

stood - toads


----------



## nitewriter

toads - autos


----------



## AmyJo1976

autos - toast


----------



## nitewriter

toast - boast


----------



## AmyJo1976

boast - roast


----------



## nitewriter

roast - strap


----------



## Angel

strap - sport


----------



## nitewriter

sport - parts


----------



## Angel

parts - party


----------



## AmyJo1976

party - tardy


----------



## nitewriter

tardy...I'm late I'm late for a very important date! - tarry


----------



## AmyJo1976

tarry - rarly


----------



## nitewriter

rarly - early


----------



## AmyJo1976

early - pearl


----------



## nitewriter

pearl - apple


----------



## AmyJo1976

apple - ample


----------



## Adamantoise

ample - plane


----------



## nitewriter

plane - plain


----------



## AmyJo1976

plain - slain


----------



## nitewriter

slain  - saint :bow:


----------



## Angel

saint :bow: - giant


----------



## nitewriter

giant - paint


----------



## AmyJo1976

paint - taint


----------



## nitewriter

taint - stain


----------



## AmyJo1976

stain - stein


----------



## nitewriter

stein - shine


----------



## AmyJo1976

shine - nines


----------



## nitewriter

nines - spine


----------



## AmyJo1976

spine - dines:eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

dines :eat1: - sided


----------



## AmyJo1976

sided - slide


----------



## Adamantoise

slide - idols


----------



## nitewriter

idols - doily


----------



## AmyJo1976

doily - oiled


----------



## nitewriter

oiled -yield


----------



## AmyJo1976

yield - field


----------



## nitewriter

field - oiled


----------



## AmyJo1976

oiled - toile


----------



## nitewriter

toile - filet


----------



## LumpySmile

filet - tiles


----------



## nitewriter

tiles - still


----------



## AmyJo1976

still - shill


----------



## nitewriter

shill - shell


----------



## AmyJo1976

shell - shelf


----------



## nitewriter

shelf - flash


----------



## AmyJo1976

flash - clash


----------



## Adamantoise

clash - shall


----------



## nitewriter

shall ..we dance? - clash ...loved that band!


----------



## Angel

clash ...loved that band! - Slash!


----------



## AmyJo1976

slash - shags


----------



## nitewriter

shags - grass


----------



## AmyJo1976

grass - grabs


----------



## LumpySmile

grabs - brass


----------



## AmyJo1976

brass - crass


----------



## nitewriter

crass - scram


----------



## AmyJo1976

scram - scare:shocked:


----------



## Adamantoise

scare - laces


----------



## nitewriter

laces - shale


----------



## Adamantoise

shale - haste


----------



## nitewriter

haste - aster


----------



## LumpySmile

aster - roast :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

roast - storm


----------



## LumpySmile

storm - moist


----------



## nitewriter

moist - stomp


----------



## LumpySmile

stomp - posts


----------



## Angel

posts - shots


----------



## nitewriter

shots - those


----------



## AmyJo1976

those - sheet


----------



## LumpySmile

sheet - teeth


----------



## nitewriter

teeth - tweet


----------



## AmyJo1976

tweet - sweet


----------



## nitewriter

sweet - sleet


----------



## AmyJo1976

sleet - sleep


----------



## nitewriter

sleep - leper


----------



## Adamantoise

leper - pearl


----------



## nitewriter

pearl - spear


----------



## LumpySmile

spear - tapes


----------



## nitewriter

tapes - steak:eat2:


----------



## LumpySmile

steak - steal! 
Your steak looks done just right for me....


----------



## AmyJo1976

steak:eat2: - tweak


----------



## LumpySmile

tweak - twerk!


----------



## nitewriter

twerk - threw....I was twerking & I threw out my back!


----------



## LumpySmile

threw - where


----------



## nitewriter

where - there


----------



## LumpySmile

there - heart <3


----------



## AmyJo1976

heart - treat:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

treat :eat2:- earth


----------



## AmyJo1976

earth - wrath


----------



## nitewriter

wrath - worth


----------



## AmyJo1976

worth - thorn


----------



## LumpySmile

thorn - horny :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

horny - shorn


----------



## LumpySmile

shorn - shore


----------



## AmyJo1976

shore - shoes:happy:


----------



## nitewriter

shoes - shops


----------



## AmyJo1976

shops:happy: - plops


----------



## nitewriter

plops - spoil


----------



## Angel

spoil - spill


----------



## nitewriter

spill - split


----------



## AmyJo1976

split - plite


----------



## Angel

plite - litre


----------



## nitewriter

litre - tires


----------



## AmyJo1976

tires - stirs


----------



## nitewriter

stirs - tiers


----------



## AmyJo1976

tiers - tears


----------



## Adamantoise

tears - parse


----------



## AmyJo1976

parse - arsed


----------



## nitewriter

arsed - sedan


----------



## Angel

sedan - sneak


----------



## nitewriter

sneak - snack


----------



## AmyJo1976

snack - knack


----------



## LumpySmile

knack - crank


----------



## nitewriter

crank - prank


----------



## LumpySmile

prank - ranks


----------



## AmyJo1976

ranks - stank


----------



## LumpySmile

stank - stand


----------



## AmyJo1976

stand - stain


----------



## nitewriter

stain - paint


----------



## Angel

paint - train


----------



## nitewriter

train - rainy


----------



## AmyJo1976

rainy - brain


----------



## LumpySmile

brain - bruin


----------



## nitewriter

bruin - brine


----------



## AmyJo1976

brine - urine


----------



## nitewriter

urine - rinse


----------



## AmyJo1976

rinse - sneer


----------



## nitewriter

sneer - renew


----------



## LumpySmile

renew - fewer


----------



## nitewriter

fewer - refer


----------



## AmyJo1976

refer - ferry


----------



## LumpySmile

ferry - berry


----------



## AmyJo1976

berry - merry:happy:


----------



## nitewriter

merry - mercy


----------



## Adamantoise

mercy - cream


----------



## AmyJo1976

cream - dream


----------



## Angel

dream - bread


----------



## RabbitScorpion

bread - breed


----------



## nitewriter

breed - ember


----------



## AmyJo1976

ember - beers


----------



## nitewriter

beers - brews


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> beers - brews


 
What are ya, a thesaurus? 

brews - trews


----------



## LumpySmile

trews - sweet :eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976

sweet :eat2: - tweet


----------



## nitewriter

tweet - tween... It keeps my senior moments at bay. I'm a thesaurus wreck!


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> tweet - tween... It keeps my senior moments at bay. I'm a thesaurus wreck!


 
Your pretty witty to be very senior

tween - tweed


----------



## nitewriter

tweed - dweeb


----------



## AmyJo1976

dweeb - weeds


----------



## LumpySmile

weeds - sweep


----------



## nitewriter

sweep - swept


----------



## AmyJo1976

swept - spite


----------



## nitewriter

spite  - spire


----------



## AmyJo1976

spire - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - taper


----------



## AmyJo1976

taper - pears


----------



## nitewriter

pears - stear


----------



## AmyJo1976

stear - steer


----------



## nitewriter

steer - crest


----------



## AmyJo1976

crest - rests


----------



## nitewriter

rests - aster


----------



## AmyJo1976

aster - stern


----------



## nitewriter

stern - turns


----------



## AmyJo1976

turns - burns


----------



## nitewriter

burns - burst


----------



## AmyJo1976

burst - strum


----------



## nitewriter

strum - rumps ...no way I was using the T


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> strum - rumps ...no way I was using the T


 
lol! Good on you 

rumps - humps


----------



## nitewriter

humps - chump


----------



## AmyJo1976

chump - chomp :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

chomp - chimp ....cheetah stop kissing Jane


----------



## Adamantoise

chimp - pinch


----------



## nitewriter

pinch - chirp


----------



## AmyJo1976

chirp - perch


----------



## nitewriter

perch - peach


----------



## AmyJo1976

peach - reach


----------



## nitewriter

reach - chart


----------



## AmyJo1976

chart - track


----------



## nitewriter

track - trace


----------



## LumpySmile

trace - treat


----------



## AmyJo1976

treat - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears :goodbye: - heart :smitten:


----------



## AmyJo1976

nitewriter said:


> tears :goodbye: - heart :smitten:


 
Awww....lol

heart - heard


----------



## nitewriter

heard - dread


----------



## AmyJo1976

dread - reads


----------



## nitewriter

reads - bread


----------



## AmyJo1976

bread - dares


----------



## nitewriter

dares - stare


----------



## AmyJo1976

stare  - scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - caret


----------



## AmyJo1976

caret - tares


----------



## Angel

tares - trade


----------



## DianaSSBBW

sorry.....


----------



## nitewriter

trade - extra


----------



## AmyJo1976

DianaSSBBW said:


> sorry.....


 
sorry - (no) worry 

extra - exact


----------



## nitewriter

exact - texas


----------



## AmyJo1976

Texas - texts


----------



## nitewriter

texts - exist


----------



## AmyJo1976

exist - stein


----------



## Adamantoise

stein - spine


----------



## nitewriter

spine - pains


----------



## AmyJo1976

pains - rains


----------



## nitewriter

rains - stain


----------



## AmyJo1976

stain - train


----------



## nitewriter

train - brain...duh :doh:


----------



## AmyJo1976

brain - drain


----------



## nitewriter

drain - raids


----------



## Adamantoise

raids - bards


----------



## AmyJo1976

bards - cards


----------



## nitewriter

cards - darts


----------



## Angel

darts - stark (as in stark naked!)


----------



## nitewriter

stark - shark


----------



## AmyJo1976

shark - barks


----------



## Maddog

barks - parks


----------



## AmyJo1976

parks - porks


----------



## nitewriter

porks - spark


----------



## Angel

spark - spork


----------



## Maddog

spork - rocks


----------



## nitewriter

rocks - crock


----------



## Angel

crock - cocky


----------



## Maddog

cocky - cooky


----------



## nitewriter

cooky - Tokyo


----------



## AmyJo1976

Tokyo - hooky


----------



## nitewriter

hooky - shook


----------



## AmyJo1976

shook - snook


----------



## Angel

snook - knows


----------



## AmyJo1976

knows - snows


----------



## nitewriter

snows - swans


----------



## LumpySmile

swans - gnaws


----------



## AmyJo1976

gnaws - swagg


----------



## Angel

swagg - wages


----------



## nitewriter

wages - cages


----------



## AmyJo1976

cages - cakes:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

cakes :eat2: - skate


----------



## AmyJo1976

skate - tales


----------



## nitewriter

tales - stall


----------



## AmyJo1976

stall - stalk


----------



## Angel

stalk  - Latka


----------



## nitewriter

Latka - stalk


----------



## AmyJo1976

stalk - talcs


----------



## nitewriter

talcs - scald


----------



## AmyJo1976

scald - salad:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

salad - galas


----------



## LumpySmile

galas - glass


----------



## nitewriter

glass - gasps


----------



## LumpySmile

gasps - pages


----------



## AmyJo1976

pages - spade


----------



## nitewriter

spade - phase


----------



## AmyJo1976

phase - chase


----------



## nitewriter

chase - chasm


----------



## AmyJo1976

chasm - smash


----------



## nitewriter

smash - slash ..... Guns & Roses


----------



## AmyJo1976

slash - shall


----------



## Angel

shall - shale


----------



## nitewriter

shale - pleas


----------



## AmyJo1976

pleas - leash


----------



## nitewriter

leash - lease


----------



## AmyJo1976

lease - bease


----------



## Angel

bease  - abase


----------



## nitewriter

abase - abuse


----------



## AmyJo1976

abuse - buses


----------



## nitewriter

buses - bases


----------



## LumpySmile

bases - asset


----------



## nitewriter

asset - paste


----------



## LumpySmile

paste - sepia


----------



## nitewriter

sepia - pleas


----------



## LumpySmile

pleas - psalm


----------



## AmyJo1976

psalm - balms


----------



## LumpySmile

balms - balmy


----------



## nitewriter

balmy - blame


----------



## LumpySmile

blame - bagel :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

bagel...with a smear:eat2: - angle


----------



## AmyJo1976

angle - gleam


----------



## LumpySmile

gleam - ample :smitten:


----------



## nitewriter

ample :smitten: - apple


----------



## LumpySmile

apple - petal


----------



## nitewriter

petal - lapel


----------



## AmyJo1976

lapel - pales


----------



## nitewriter

pales - slake


----------



## AmyJo1976

slake - stake


----------



## nitewriter

stake - stalk


----------



## Angel

stalk - slant


----------



## nitewriter

_slant_ - plant


----------



## LumpySmile

plant - talon


----------



## nitewriter

talon - natal


----------



## RabbitScorpion

natal - lanai


----------



## nitewriter

lanai - snail


----------



## AmyJo1976

snail - snarl


----------



## nitewriter

snarl - gnarl


----------



## LumpySmile

gnarl - angel


----------



## AmyJo1976

angel - anger


----------



## nitewriter

anger - grain


----------



## Angel

grain - aging


----------



## LumpySmile

aging - naggy


----------



## nitewriter

naggy - angry


----------



## RabbitScorpion

angry - groan &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## nitewriter

groan - negro


----------



## Angel

negro - groin


----------



## nitewriter

groin - owing


----------



## Angel

owing - going


----------



## nitewriter

going - boing


----------



## Angel

boing - boink


----------



## nitewriter

boink - blink


----------



## LumpySmile

blink - liken


----------



## nitewriter

liken - linen


----------



## Angel

linen - inner


----------



## nitewriter

inner - reins


----------



## Angel

reins - skein


----------



## nitewriter

skein - kings


----------



## Angel

kings - slink


----------



## nitewriter

slink - skill


----------



## Angel

skill - silly


----------



## nitewriter

silly - spill


----------



## Angel

spill - split


----------



## nitewriter

split - plait


----------



## Ohio Lady

plait - plate


----------



## nitewriter

plate - later


----------



## Ohio Lady

later - laser


----------



## nitewriter

laser - relay


----------



## Ohio Lady

relay - years


----------



## nitewriter

years - smear


----------



## Ohio Lady

smear - scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - caret


----------



## Angel

caret - cream


----------



## nitewriter

cream - crate


----------



## Ohio Lady

crate -teach


----------



## nitewriter

teach - chart


----------



## Ohio Lady

chart - heart


----------



## nitewriter

heart - treat


----------



## Angel

treat - ratty


----------



## nitewriter

ratty - tarry


----------



## LumpySmile

tarry - stray


----------



## Angel

stray - yeast


----------



## nitewriter

yeast - stear


----------



## Ohio Lady

stear - rakes


----------



## nitewriter

rakes - skate


----------



## Ohio Lady

skate- state


----------



## Angel

state - caste


----------



## nitewriter

caste - chase


----------



## Angel

chase - shake :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

shake- shack .....I'll have the supersize chocolate shake with m&m's . :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

shack - slack


----------



## AmyJo1976

slack - smack


----------



## LumpySmile

smack - chasm


----------



## nitewriter

chasm - smash .....Hi Kimberley


----------



## AmyJo1976

smash - masks


----------



## littlefairywren

masks - tasks...... Hiya, Charlie!


----------



## nitewriter

tasks - basks


----------



## AmyJo1976

basks - bakes


----------



## nitewriter

bakes - skate


----------



## LumpySmile

skate - steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - paste


----------



## littlefairywren

paste - steep


----------



## nitewriter

steep - pesto


----------



## AmyJo1976

pesto - store


----------



## nitewriter

store - reset


----------



## littlefairywren

reset - taser


----------



## nitewriter

taser  - crest....that toothpaste was here a minute ago.


----------



## LumpySmile

crest - erect

What was in that toothpaste??


----------



## nitewriter

inquiring minds want to know 

erect - terse


----------



## Angel

terse - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - satyr


----------



## littlefairywren

satyr - tarry


----------



## nitewriter

tarry - tardy


----------



## littlefairywren

tardy - darts


----------



## nitewriter

darts - stray


----------



## Angel

stray - straw


----------



## nitewriter

straw - wrest


----------



## RabbitScorpion

wrest - wurst


----------



## nitewriter

wurst - trust


----------



## Ohio Lady

trust - rusty


----------



## nitewriter

rusty - study


----------



## littlefairywren

study - duets


----------



## nitewriter

duets - stead


----------



## Ohio Lady

stead - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - stern


----------



## littlefairywren

stern - terse


----------



## nitewriter

terse - enter


----------



## RabbitScorpion

enter - trend


----------



## nitewriter

trend - diner :eat2:


----------



## littlefairywren

diner - nerdy


----------



## nitewriter

nerdy - dynes


----------



## RabbitScorpion

dynes - Sedna*

(A dwarf planet further from the sun than Pluto).


----------



## littlefairywren

Sedna - dawns


----------



## nitewriter

dawns - sandy


----------



## littlefairywren

sandy - shady


----------



## nitewriter

shady - shard


----------



## littlefairywren

shard - shred


----------



## nitewriter

shred - dress


----------



## littlefairywren

dress - rides


----------



## nitewriter

rides - sidle


----------



## littlefairywren

sidle - idler


----------



## nitewriter

idler - liter


----------



## littlefairywren

liter - rifle


----------



## nitewriter

rifle - fries ....French or home?


----------



## Angel

fries....French or home?

Home fries (or fried potatoes with diced onions) if a breakfast type of meal; and French fries with burgers, chicken strips, lunch, or dinner type of meals. Add a nice thick homemade country gravy or homemade non-greasy sausage gravy on the home fries, please!

fries - siren


----------



## nitewriter

siren - spire ...one order of home fries coming up!


----------



## swamptoad

spire - reins


----------



## nitewriter

reins - since


----------



## AmyJo1976

since - singe


----------



## nitewriter

singe - inset


----------



## AmyJo1976

inset - onset


----------



## nitewriter

onset - scone :eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976

scone - scorn


----------



## nitewriter

scorn  - crone


----------



## littlefairywren

crone - prone


----------



## nitewriter

prone - prose


----------



## AmyJo1976

prose - posey


----------



## nitewriter

posey - posse......Roy head em off at the pass


----------



## AmyJo1976

posse - poise


----------



## Adamantoise

poise - spite


----------



## nitewriter

spite - piety ...Hi Tom


----------



## littlefairywren

piety - petty


----------



## AmyJo1976

petty - potty


----------



## nitewriter

potty - typos


----------



## AmyJo1976

typos - types


----------



## nitewriter

types - pesto


----------



## AmyJo1976

pesto - stove


----------



## Angel

stove - loves :wubu:


----------



## AmyJo1976

Hey you!

loves :wubu: - lover


----------



## nitewriter

lover :smitten: - glove


----------



## AmyJo1976

glove - grove


----------



## nitewriter

grove - verge


----------



## AmyJo1976

verge - verve


----------



## nitewriter

verve - every


----------



## AmyJo1976

every - evert


----------



## littlefairywren

evert - peter


----------



## nitewriter

peter - reset


----------



## AmyJo1976

reset - rests


----------



## nitewriter

rests - crest


----------



## RabbitScorpion

crest - stare


----------



## AmyJo1976

stare - stane


----------



## nitewriter

stane - tense


----------



## AmyJo1976

tense - sense


----------



## nitewriter

sense - sheen


----------



## AmyJo1976

sheen - wheen


----------



## nitewriter

wheen - hence


----------



## AmyJo1976

hence - fence


----------



## nitewriter

fence - cense


----------



## AmyJo1976

cense - dense


----------



## nitewriter

dense - ensue


----------



## Adamantoise

ensue - sheen


----------



## nitewriter

sheen - sheet


----------



## AmyJo1976

sheet - teeth


----------



## nitewriter

teeth - tenth


----------



## AmyJo1976

tenth - tents


----------



## nitewriter

tents - stint


----------



## Munchausen

stint - taint


----------



## nitewriter

taint - stain


----------



## AmyJo1976

stain - pains


----------



## nitewriter

pains - saint


----------



## AmyJo1976

saint - faint


----------



## nitewriter

faint - giant


----------



## AmyJo1976

giant - train


----------



## nitewriter

train - grain


----------



## littlefairywren

grain - cigar


----------



## nitewriter

cigar - grail


----------



## littlefairywren

grail - rails


----------



## nitewriter

rails - snail


----------



## AmyJo1976

snail - fails


----------



## nitewriter

fails - frail


----------



## RabbitScorpion

frail - flirt


----------



## Angel

flirt - first


----------



## nitewriter

first - strip


----------



## AmyJo1976

strip - grips


----------



## ssbbwhoneybee

grips-lips


----------



## nitewriter

lips - spill


----------



## littlefairywren

spill - still


----------



## Angel

still - silly


----------



## nitewriter

silly - willy


----------



## swamptoad

willy - wills


----------



## nitewriter

wills - twill


----------



## littlefairywren

twill - twirl


----------



## nitewriter

twirl - wrist


----------



## AmyJo1976

wrist - twist


----------



## nitewriter

twist - stint


----------



## AmyJo1976

stint - tents


----------



## nitewriter

tents - stein


----------



## swamptoad

stein - nitre


----------



## nitewriter

nitre - tires


----------



## RabbitScorpion

tires - spire


----------



## Adamantoise

spire - spine


----------



## nitewriter

spine - pints


----------



## swamptoad

Pints - Tipsy


----------



## nitewriter

tipsy - strip


----------



## Adamantoise

strip - pints


----------



## nitewriter

pints - stain


----------



## littlefairywren

stain - slain


----------



## nitewriter

slain - lanai


----------



## AmyJo1976

lanai - nails


----------



## nitewriter

nails - spain


----------



## AmyJo1976

spain - slain


----------



## nitewriter

slain - nasal


----------



## AmyJo1976

nasal - salsa


----------



## nitewriter

salsa - salad


----------



## AmyJo1976

salad - leads


----------



## nitewriter

leads - dealt


----------



## littlefairywren

dealt - ladle


----------



## Ohio Lady

ladle - alley


----------



## RabbitScorpion

alley - telly*

(* UK English term for television receiver)


----------



## nitewriter

telly - tally


----------



## AmyJo1976

tally - dally


----------



## nitewriter

dally - baldy


----------



## AmyJo1976

baldy - balzy


----------



## nitewriter

balzy - belay


----------



## AmyJo1976

belay - relay


----------



## nitewriter

relay - weary


----------



## AmyJo1976

weary - deary:wubu:


----------



## nitewriter

deary:wubu: - early


----------



## Ohio Lady

early - leery


----------



## nitewriter

leery - beryl


----------



## AmyJo1976

beryl - berry


----------



## nitewriter

berry - merry


----------



## AmyJo1976

merry - marry


----------



## nitewriter

marry - array


----------



## Angel

array - tarry


----------



## nitewriter

tarry - carry


----------



## RabbitScorpion

carry - scary


----------



## nitewriter

scary  - cards


----------



## littlefairywren

cards - races


----------



## nitewriter

races - caret


----------



## AmyJo1976

caret - carts


----------



## nitewriter

carts - scare


----------



## Angel

scare  - bares :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

bares :blush: - bread


----------



## Ohio Lady

bread - dread


----------



## AmyJo1976

dread - tread


----------



## nitewriter

tread - dream


----------



## AmyJo1976

dream - cream


----------



## nitewriter

cream - acres


----------



## AmyJo1976

acres - aches


----------



## nitewriter

aches - reach


----------



## AmyJo1976

reach - beach


----------



## nitewriter

beach - batch.....ah cookies :eat1:


----------



## AmyJo1976

mmmmm...:eat2:

batch - catch


----------



## Angel

catch - coach


----------



## nitewriter

coach - cocoa


----------



## AmyJo1976

cocoa - cocos


----------



## nitewriter

cocos - scoot


----------



## Angel

scoot - stood


----------



## nitewriter

stood - roost


----------



## AmyJo1976

roost - roast:eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

roast :eat2: - strap


----------



## AmyJo1976

strap - rasps


----------



## nitewriter

rasps - spare


----------



## AmyJo1976

spare - sware


----------



## nitewriter

swear - sweat


----------



## Munchausen

sweat - tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - steam


----------



## RabbitScorpion

steam - moats


----------



## nitewriter

moats .....have fun storming the castle! - stamp


----------



## Adamantoise

stamp - smart


----------



## nitewriter

smart - malts


----------



## AmyJo1976

malts - stall


----------



## nitewriter

stall - stale


----------



## Angel

stale - taste


----------



## nitewriter

taste - waste


----------



## AmyJo1976

waste - haste...something I am not known for lol!


----------



## nitewriter

AmyJo1976 said:


> waste - haste...something I am not known for lol!



slow down your moving to fast you gotta make the morning last

waste - waist


----------



## Adamantoise

waist - stair

watch your step!


----------



## nitewriter

stair - raise


----------



## littlefairywren

raise - parse


----------



## nitewriter

parse - strap


----------



## Angel

strap - sharp


----------



## nitewriter

sharp - harsh


----------



## Adamantoise

harsh - marsh


----------



## nitewriter

marsh - smart


----------



## Angel

smart - artsy


----------



## nitewriter

artsy - party


----------



## Adamantoise

party - ratty


----------



## nitewriter

ratty - teary


----------



## Adamantoise

teary - grate


----------



## nitewriter

grate - graze 

Hello Tom


----------



## RabbitScorpion

graze - razed


----------



## nitewriter

razed - zebra


----------



## Munchausen

zebra - beard


----------



## nitewriter

beard - braid


----------



## Angel

braid - dairy


----------



## nitewriter

dairy - fairy


----------



## Ohio Lady

Fairy -Flair


----------



## nitewriter

flair - liars


----------



## Ohio Lady

liars - riles


----------



## nitewriter

riles - rifle


----------



## Ohio Lady

rifle - rivel


----------



## nitewriter

rivel - oiler


----------



## Ohio Lady

oiler - plier


----------



## Adamantoise

plier - gripe


----------



## RabbitScorpion

gripe - grope


----------



## nitewriter

grope  - prong


----------



## Timberwolf

prong - prone


----------



## nitewriter

prone - crone


----------



## Ohio Lady

crone - cones


----------



## RabbitScorpion

cones - CONUS (an abbreviation for "CONtinental United States).


----------



## Adamantoise

CONUS (you might be pushing it with abbreviations... ) - nouns


----------



## AmyJo1976

nouns - snout


----------



## nitewriter

snout - spout


----------



## Ohio Lady

spout - spots


----------



## nitewriter

spots - shops


----------



## Ohio Lady

shops - hopes


----------



## RabbitScorpion

hopes - shore


----------



## Ohio Lady

shore - share


----------



## nitewriter

share - shark


----------



## AmyJo1976

shark - harps


----------



## Adamantoise

harps - parse


----------



## Ohio Lady

parse - purse


----------



## swamptoad

purse - spore


----------



## Ohio Lady

spore - pears


----------



## swamptoad

pears - rheas


----------



## Angel

rheas - sharp


----------



## Ohio Lady

sharp - shape


----------



## AmyJo1976

shape - peach


----------



## RabbitScorpion

peach - pecan


----------



## Ohio Lady

pecan - caper


----------



## swamptoad

caper - craps


----------



## Ohio Lady

craps -parts


----------



## azerty

parts - party


----------



## Ohio Lady

party - traps


----------



## azerty

traps - ports


----------



## Ohio Lady

ports - spots


----------



## azerty

spots - soaps


----------



## Ohio Lady

soaps - soaks


----------



## Ohio Lady

grace - pacer


----------



## swamptoad

Ohio Lady said:


> soaps - soaks



soaks - sakes


----------



## Ohio Lady

sakes - peaks


----------



## nitewriter

peaks - shape


----------



## Ohio Lady

shape - sharp


----------



## nitewriter

sharp - parse


----------



## Ohio Lady

parse - purse


----------



## AmyJo1976

purse - surge


----------



## Ohio Lady

surge - sugar


----------



## nitewriter

sugar - grasp


----------



## Ohio Lady

grasp - raspy


----------



## nitewriter

raspy - stray


----------



## AmyJo1976

stray - strap


----------



## Ohio Lady

strap - pairs


----------



## azerty

pairs - spare


----------



## Ohio Lady

spare - speak


----------



## nitewriter

speak - steak


----------



## Ohio Lady

steak - steal


----------



## azerty

steal - lease


----------



## swamptoad

lease - sleep


----------



## azerty

sleep - sheep


----------



## swamptoad

sheep - peers


----------



## nitewriter

peers - purse


----------



## Ohio Lady

purse - slurp


----------



## azerty

slurp - pulse


----------



## Ohio Lady

pulse - lapse


----------



## azerty

lapse - psalm


----------



## nitewriter

psalm - spasm


----------



## Ohio Lady

spasm - camps


----------



## swamptoad

camps - space


----------



## azerty

space - speck


----------



## Ohio Lady

speck - packs


----------



## azerty

packs - smack


----------



## Ohio Lady

smack - marks


----------



## nitewriter

marks - marsh


----------



## Ohio Lady

marsh - amish


----------



## azerty

amish - smash


----------



## Ohio Lady

smash - harms


----------



## azerty

harms - smart


----------



## nitewriter

smart - tarps


----------



## Ohio Lady

tarps - parks


----------



## swamptoad

parks - strap


----------



## Angel

strap - grasp


----------



## swamptoad

grasp - grape


----------



## Angel

grape - grope


grasp ... grope ...
that's not saying anything about where my mind is :blush:


----------



## swamptoad

grope - gripe


----------



## Angel

gripe  - Pride (Scott Bakula !)


----------



## swamptoad

pride - drips


----------



## Angel

drips - spire


----------



## swamptoad

spire - spear


----------



## Angel

spear - speak


----------



## Ohio Lady

speak - speck


----------



## nitewriter

speck - space


----------



## Ohio Lady

space - pacer


----------



## nitewriter

pacer - craze


----------



## Ohio Lady

craze - acres


----------



## Timberwolf

acres - scars


----------



## Ohio Lady

scars - carts


----------



## azerty

carts - scare


----------



## AmyJo1976

scare - pears


----------



## Ohio Lady

pears - areas


----------



## nitewriter

areas - arena


----------



## Ohio Lady

arena - aware


----------



## nitewriter

aware - award


----------



## Ohio Lady

award -draws


----------



## nitewriter

draws - drawn


----------



## Ohio Lady

drawn - drank


----------



## Timberwolf

drank - crank


----------



## Ohio Lady

crank - crack


----------



## Timberwolf

crack - track


----------



## Ohio Lady

track - croak


----------



## nitewriter

croak - cloak


----------



## swamptoad

cloak - koala


----------



## Ohio Lady

koala - Aloha


----------



## nitewriter

Aloha - halos


----------



## Ohio Lady

halos - salon


----------



## nitewriter

salon - along


----------



## Timberwolf

along - alone


----------



## nitewriter

alone - salon


----------



## Ohio Lady

salon - longs


----------



## Adamantoise

longs - gloss


----------



## nitewriter

gloss - slows


----------



## swamptoad

slows - sloes (sounds the same)


----------



## Ohio Lady

sloes - shoes


----------



## nitewriter

shoes - posse


----------



## Ohio Lady

posse - dopes


----------



## nitewriter

dopes - pesos


----------



## swamptoad

pesos - spore


----------



## nitewriter

spore - cores


----------



## LumpySmile

cores - roses


----------



## nitewriter

roses - cross


----------



## swamptoad

cross - crass


----------



## nitewriter

crass - scare


----------



## AmyJo1976

scare - spare


----------



## Angel

spare - spree


----------



## nitewriter

spree - preen


----------



## Angel

preen - prone


----------



## nitewriter

prone - owner


----------



## AmyJo1976

owner - loner


----------



## nitewriter

loner - snore zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Angel

snore - snort 

(No one has ever heard me snort when I am laughing. No one.) :blush:


----------



## nitewriter

snort - north


----------



## swamptoad

north - horns


----------



## nitewriter

horns - thorn


----------



## swamptoad

thorn - honer


----------



## nitewriter

honer - honey


----------



## swamptoad

honey - money



"no honey, no money
no money, no honey" 

heard it in a Beck song from a long time ago


----------



## nitewriter

money - enemy


----------



## AmyJo1976

enemy - enema


----------



## nitewriter

enema - meant


----------



## swamptoad

meant - names


----------



## nitewriter

names - smear


----------



## Angel

smear - smart


----------



## RabbitScorpion

smart - Kmart (last chance to use that while it's still around)


----------



## Ohio Lady

Kmart - marks


----------



## Angel

marks - karma


----------



## nitewriter

karma - aroma 

sniff* sniff*


----------



## Ohio Lady

aroma - roman


----------



## azerty

roman - aroma


----------



## Ohio Lady

aroma - armor


----------



## nitewriter

armor - rumor


----------



## Ohio Lady

rumor - humor


----------



## nitewriter

humor - hours


----------



## Ohio Lady

hours - house


----------



## nitewriter

house - whose


----------



## Ohio Lady

whose - hoses


----------



## nitewriter

hoses - horse


----------



## Ohio Lady

horse - chore


----------



## nitewriter

chore - choir


----------



## Ohio Lady

choir - chord


----------



## nitewriter

chord - horde


----------



## Ohio Lady

horde - drome


----------



## nitewriter

drome - romeo


----------



## Ohio Lady

romeo - groom


----------



## nitewriter

groom - motor


----------



## Ohio Lady

motor - roomy


----------



## nitewriter

roomy - broom


----------



## Ohio Lady

broom - rambo


----------



## swamptoad

rambo - moral


----------



## nitewriter

moral - coral


----------



## Ohio Lady

coral - cobra


----------



## nitewriter

cobra - brace


----------



## Ohio Lady

brace - acres


----------



## nitewriter

acres - crest


----------



## Ohio Lady

crest - crust


----------



## nitewriter

crust - roust


----------



## Ohio Lady

roust - court


----------



## nitewriter

court - trout


----------



## Angel

trout - otter


----------



## nitewriter

otter - retro


----------



## Angel

retro - error


----------



## nitewriter

error - order .....Waiter! I ordered the steak and you served me spam???


----------



## Ohio Lady

order - rodeo


----------



## nitewriter

rodeo - odors


----------



## Ohio Lady

odors - dorms


----------



## nitewriter

dorms - rooms


----------



## Ohio Lady

rooms - broom


----------



## azerty

broom - rooms


----------



## Ohio Lady

rooms - roams


----------



## nitewriter

roams - moral


----------



## Ohio Lady

moral - Alamo


----------



## nitewriter

Alamo - alarm


----------



## Angel

alarm - realm


----------



## Ohio Lady

realm - meals :eat1:


----------



## azerty

meals - smile


----------



## Ohio Lady

smile  - moles


----------



## nitewriter

moles - smoke


----------



## RabbitScorpion

smoke - smock


----------



## Ohio Lady

smock - cooks


----------



## swamptoad

cooks - looks


----------



## Ohio Lady

looks - locks


----------



## nitewriter

locks - block


----------



## Ohio Lady

block - locks


----------



## nitewriter

locks - folks


----------



## Ohio Lady

folks - forks


----------



## nitewriter

forks - forms


----------



## Angel

forms - Smurf


----------



## Ohio Lady

Smurf - muffs


----------



## nitewriter

muffs - snuff


----------



## Ohio Lady

snuff - funks


----------



## nitewriter

funks - spunk


----------



## Adamantoise

spunk - snuck


----------



## Ohio Lady

snuck - tucks


----------



## nitewriter

tucks - tacks


----------



## Ohio Lady

tacks - talks


----------



## nitewriter

talks - stall


----------



## Ohio Lady

stall - halls


----------



## nitewriter

halls - shalt


----------



## Ohio Lady

shalt - talks


----------



## nitewriter

talks - stale


----------



## Ohio Lady

stale - gales


----------



## swamptoad

gales - mages


----------



## nitewriter

mages - smear


----------



## swamptoad

smear - armed with mayo!


----------



## nitewriter

armed - media


----------



## Ohio Lady

media - dimes


----------



## nitewriter

dimes - mires


----------



## Ohio Lady

mires - rites


----------



## nitewriter

rites - write


----------



## swamptoad

Write - Wires


----------



## nitewriter

wires - swear


----------



## swamptoad

swear - hears worty dirds!


----------



## Angel

*hears* - the silent words from the *heart*


----------



## swamptoad

*heart - their *heart ...over where ...over there!


----------



## Angel

their - ether

If a heavily loaded semi truck needs ether to help get going on cold mornings...
What would work to get me moving this heavy body's weight towards bed?  
*giggles*


----------



## nitewriter

ether - other


----------



## RabbitScorpion

other - retro


----------



## swamptoad

retro - borer


----------



## nitewriter

borer - order


----------



## Angel

order - dryer


----------



## nitewriter

dryer - ready


----------



## Angel

ready - dream


----------



## nitewriter

dream - cared


----------



## Angel

cared - crude


----------



## nitewriter

crude - cruet


----------



## Angel

cruet - cruel


----------



## nitewriter

cruel - clues


----------



## Angel

clues - uncle


----------



## nitewriter

uncle - lunch :eat1:


----------



## Angel

lunch :eat1: -- munch :eat1:


----------



## nitewriter

munch :eat1: - chump


----------



## Angel

chump - tropical punch :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

punch - churn ....butters ready! Where's my bagel?


----------



## Ohio Lady

Churn - ranch


----------



## nitewriter

ranch - chant


----------



## Angel

chant - teach


----------



## nitewriter

teach - earth


----------



## Angel

earth - bathe


----------



## nitewriter

bathe - beast


----------



## Adamantoise

beast - stave


----------



## nitewriter

stave - stove


----------



## Angel

stove - moves


----------



## nitewriter

moves - loves ....candy canes


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> loves ....candy canes



Me, too, especially the ones that eventually are 90% off! 

loves - glove


----------



## nitewriter

glove - solve


----------



## Angel

solve - elves


----------



## nitewriter

elves - delve


----------



## swamptoad

delve - loved


----------



## nitewriter

loved - video


----------



## Angel

video - avoid


----------



## swamptoad

avoid - divot


----------



## Angel

divot - idiot .... ( it was either that or vomit!)


----------



## swamptoad

idiot - idiom


----------



## Angel

idiom - timid


----------



## nitewriter

timid - timed


----------



## Angel

timed - medic


----------



## swamptoad

medic - diced (under the knife)


----------



## Angel

diced apples to make *cider*


----------



## swamptoad

cider - cared? ...to have a glass?


----------



## nitewriter

cared - recap


----------



## Angel

recap - May there be *peace* on earth in 2018!


----------



## nitewriter

Peace...here,here! - *peach* pie with whipped cream! :eat1:


----------



## Angel

nitewriter said:


> *peach* pie with whipped cream! :eat1:



I'll *chase* that with a large bowl of vanilla ice cream! :eat2:


----------



## nitewriter

chase - shape

-22 last night..no ice cream till spring


----------



## Angel

shape - sharp


----------



## nitewriter

sharp - parse


----------



## Angel

parse - aspen


----------



## nitewriter

aspen - spend


----------



## Angel

spend - penis (this is an adult site  )


----------



## nitewriter

penis - opens ....a condum..now where did I put it???


----------



## Ohio Lady

opens - hopes


----------



## nitewriter

hopes - slope


----------



## swamptoad

slope - slops


----------



## Ohio Lady

slops - stops


----------



## nitewriter

stops - shops


----------



## Angel

shops - posse


----------



## RabbitScorpion

posse - poser


----------



## nitewriter

poser - opera


----------



## Angel

opera - spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - areas


----------



## swamptoad

areas - erase


----------



## nitewriter

erase - steer


----------



## swamptoad

steer - verse


----------



## nitewriter

verse - seven


----------



## RabbitScorpion

seven - sever


----------



## nitewriter

sever - spree


----------



## swamptoad

spree - prest


----------



## nitewriter

prest - strip


----------



## swamptoad

strip - tripe


----------



## nitewriter

tripe - piety


----------



## swamptoad

piety - inept


----------



## nitewriter

inept - point


----------



## Timberwolf

point - joint


----------



## nitewriter

joint - pinto


----------



## Adamantoise

pinto - optic


----------



## RabbitScorpion

optic - toxic


----------



## nitewriter

toxic - stoic


----------



## Adamantoise

stoic - sonic


----------



## nitewriter

sonic - irons


----------



## RabbitScorpion

irons - irony


----------



## nitewriter

irony - rhino


----------



## Timberwolf

rhino - Rhine


----------



## nitewriter

Rhine - diner


----------



## rockhound225

diner - nerdy


----------



## nitewriter

nerdy - ready.....aim, fire!!!!


----------



## RabbitScorpion

ready.........wait 20 minutes at 350°F......bread


----------



## nitewriter

bread....nothing says loving like something from the oven :eat1: - breed :smitten:


----------



## Adamantoise

breed - rebel


----------



## nitewriter

rebel - bleed


----------



## rockhound225

bleed - blade


----------



## nitewriter

blade - laden


----------



## swamptoad

laden - delay


----------



## nitewriter

delay - layer


----------



## AmyJo1976

layer - later


----------



## nitewriter

later - after


----------



## AmyJo1976

after - alter


----------



## rockhound225

alter- teary


----------



## nitewriter

teary - weary


----------



## Adamantoise

weary - years


----------



## nitewriter

years - spear


----------



## RabbitScorpion

spear - opera


----------



## nitewriter

opera - spore


----------



## ChattyBecca

nitewriter said:


> opera - spore



Spore -Store


----------



## nitewriter

We bid you welcome here in the lounge. make yourself comfortable:bow:

store - frost


----------



## Stephanie343

Frost-Softy


----------



## nitewriter

Softy - lofty

Another newcomer to the Lounge Greetings


----------



## Adamantoise

Stephanie343 said:


> Frost-Softy



Hiya Stephanie, welcome aboard! :happy:



nitewriter said:


> Softy - lofty
> 
> Another newcomer to the Lounge Greetings



lofty - aloft


----------



## nitewriter

Hi Tom 

aloft - fatal


----------



## Stephanie343

hey back  Thank you for the warm welcome!

Fatal- Altar


----------



## nitewriter

altar - apart


----------



## Stephanie343

Apart- Party


----------



## nitewriter

:bow: Party :bow: - teary :goodbye:


----------



## Stephanie343

Lol.

Teary- Stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare  - crest


----------



## Stephanie343

Crest- Store


----------



## nitewriter

store - reset


----------



## Stephanie343

Reset- Steed


----------



## nitewriter

Steed...why hello Mrs Peel! - edits


----------



## Stephanie343

Lol.

Edits- Tried


----------



## nitewriter

tried - dirty


----------



## Stephanie343

Dirty- Dairy


----------



## nitewriter

dairy - braid


----------



## Stephanie343

Braid- Bread


----------



## nitewriter

bread - adder


----------



## Stephanie343

Adder- Aired


----------



## nitewriter

aired - bared


----------



## Stephanie343

Bared - Ready


----------



## nitewriter

ready - yearn


----------



## Stephanie343

Yearn- Weary


----------



## nitewriter

weary - early


----------



## Stephanie343

Early- Rally


----------



## nitewriter

rally - allay


----------



## Stephanie343

Allay- Alloy


----------



## nitewriter

alloy - folly


----------



## Stephanie343

Folly- Lolly


----------



## nitewriter

lolly - loyal


----------



## Angel

loyal - Holla!


----------



## nitewriter

Holla!  - allow


----------



## Angel

allow - lowly


----------



## Stephanie343

Lowly- Wooly


----------



## nitewriter

wooly - jowly


----------



## Stephanie343

Jowly- Jolly


----------



## nitewriter

jolly - jelly


----------



## rockhound225

jelly - belly


----------



## Stephanie343

Belly- Label


----------



## nitewriter

label - table


----------



## Stephanie343

Table- Latte


----------



## nitewriter

latte - matte


----------



## Stephanie343

Matte- Steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - waste


----------



## Stephanie343

Waste- Water


----------



## nitewriter

water - weary ....from lugging all that waste water!


----------



## Angel

weary - yearn


----------



## nitewriter

yearn - early


----------



## Stephanie343

Early- Years


----------



## nitewriter

years - smear


----------



## Stephanie343

Smear- Erase


----------



## nitewriter

erase - steer


----------



## Angel

steer - steed


----------



## nitewriter

steed - deter


----------



## Angel

deter - enter


----------



## nitewriter

enter - reset


----------



## Stephanie343

Reset- Store


----------



## Munchausen

store - roast


----------



## swamptoad

Roast - Strap


----------



## Munchausen

Strap - Party


----------



## Erestor

party - pasty


----------



## Adamantoise

pasty - spray


----------



## Timberwolf

spray - stray


----------



## nitewriter

stray - yeast


----------



## rockhound225

yeast - teary


----------



## nitewriter

teary - weary


----------



## Angel

weary - ready


----------



## nitewriter

ready - bread


----------



## rockhound225

bread - broad


----------



## nitewriter

broad - adore


----------



## rockhound225

adore - fader


----------



## nitewriter

fader - frame


----------



## Angel

frame - flame


----------



## nitewriter

flame - fleas


----------



## Angel

fleas - feast!


----------



## nitewriter

feast - steam


----------



## Adamantoise

steam - shame


----------



## nitewriter

shame - leash


----------



## Adamantoise

leash - ashes


----------



## nitewriter

ashes - shear


----------



## Adamantoise

shear - erase


----------



## sugar and spice

erase-grease


----------



## nitewriter

grease - great


----------



## sugar and spice

tenor-noted


----------



## sugar and spice

oops great-graze


----------



## nitewriter

graze - grade....A Plus


----------



## rockhound225

grade - drags


----------



## sugar and spice

drags- brags


----------



## rockhound225

brags - sugar


----------



## sugar and spice

sugar-gears


----------



## nitewriter

gears - stare


----------



## rockhound225

stare - reaps


----------



## sugar and spice

reaps-paste


----------



## nitewriter

paste - stamp


----------



## sugar and spice

stamp-tramp


----------



## nitewriter

tramp - strap


----------



## sugar and spice

strap-staph


----------



## nitewriter

staph - haste


----------



## Jay78

Haste - Waste


----------



## nitewriter

waste - paste


----------



## Jay78

Paste - Steep


----------



## sugar and spice

Steep-Spent


----------



## nitewriter

spent - tense


----------



## sugar and spice

tense-genes


----------



## nitewriter

genes - gents


----------



## sugar and spice

Gents- Sting


----------



## Jay78

Sting - Stink


----------



## nitewriter

stink - stein


----------



## sugar and spice

Stein-Sheen


----------



## nitewriter

sheen - shine


----------



## sugar and spice

Shine-Hones


----------



## Jay78

Hones - Honey


----------



## nitewriter

honey - phone


----------



## sugar and spice

Phone-Hoped


----------



## nitewriter

hoped - coped


----------



## sugar and spice

Coped-Paced


----------



## nitewriter

paced - dance


----------



## sugar and spice

Dance-Candy


----------



## nitewriter

candy - fancy


----------



## sugar and spice

Fancy-Fanny


----------



## nitewriter

fanny - annoy


----------



## sugar and spice

Annoy-Sonny


----------



## nitewriter

sonny - noisy


----------



## Jay78

Noisy - Nosey


----------



## sugar and spice

Nosey-Noose


----------



## Jay78

Noose - Goose


----------



## nitewriter

goose - moose


----------



## Jay78

Moose - Mouse


----------



## nitewriter

mouse - serum


----------



## Jay78

Serum - Sebum


----------



## nitewriter

sebum - blues


----------



## Jay78

Blues - Clues


----------



## nitewriter

clues - uncle


----------



## sugar and spice

Uncle-Clean


----------



## nitewriter

clean - ankle


----------



## sugar and spice

Ankle-Kneel


----------



## nitewriter

kneel - knees


----------



## Grizzlybear

Knees - keels


----------



## sugar and spice

Keels-Peels


----------



## nitewriter

peels - spell


----------



## sugar and spice

Spell-Leaps


----------



## nitewriter

leaps - sleep ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## sugar and spice

Sleep-slope


----------



## nitewriter

slope - opals


----------



## sugar and spice

Opals-Lapse


----------



## nitewriter

lapse - plays


----------



## sugar and spice

Plays-Ploys


----------



## nitewriter

ploys - spoil


----------



## sugar and spice

Spoil-Lopes


----------



## nitewriter

lopes - pesto


----------



## sugar and spice

Pesto-Paste


----------



## nitewriter

paste - aster


----------



## sugar and spice

Aster-Yeast


----------



## Lindak665

Yeast - Feast


----------



## nitewriter

feast - least ...... please sir could I have some more?


----------



## Lindak665

Least - seats


----------



## nitewriter

seats - tease


----------



## Lindak665

Tease - Taste


----------



## Adamantoise

Taste - Matte


----------



## nitewriter

matte - tames......Hi Tom


----------



## Lindak665

Tames - Smelt


----------



## nitewriter

smelt - smile


----------



## sugar and spice

Smile- Melts


----------



## nitewriter

melts - steel


----------



## Lindak665

Steel - Stole


----------



## sugar and spice

Stole-Least


----------



## Lindak665

Least - Beast


----------



## nitewriter

beast - steak ...medium rare


----------



## sugar and spice

Steak-Kites


----------



## Lindak665

Kites - Stick


----------



## Lindak665

nitewriter said:


> beast - steak ...medium rare


I prefer mine rare thanks


----------



## nitewriter

stick - stuck ......Lord I hate turnstiles! ....One rare steak coming up!


----------



## Lindak665

Stuck - Ticks


----------



## nitewriter

ticks - slick


----------



## Lindak665

Slick - Slice


----------



## nitewriter

slice - laces


----------



## Lindak665

Laces - Class


----------



## nitewriter

class - scale ......error


----------



## sugar and spice

Scale-Cable


----------



## nitewriter

cable - clear


----------



## sugar and spice

Clear-Early


----------



## nitewriter

early - yearn


----------



## Lindak665

Yearn - Learn


----------



## nitewriter

learn - alert


----------



## sugar and spice

Alert-Relay


----------



## nitewriter

relay - ready ....aim...fire!


----------



## sugar and spice

Ready-Dream....whip


----------



## nitewriter

dream - aimed


----------



## sugar and spice

Aimed-Dream


----------



## nitewriter

dream - drama


----------



## sugar and spice

Drama-Drams


----------



## nitewriter

drams - smart


----------



## sugar and spice

Smart-Swarm


----------



## nitewriter

swarm - swear.....to tell the truth,the whole truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## sugar and spice

Swear-Sweat.....They have me in a sweat on the witness stand


----------



## nitewriter

sweat - steam....Perry Mason: Isn't it true you killed Cock Robyn in the sauna?


----------



## sugar and spice

Steam-Shame..Yes Mr Mason Cock Robyn shamed me in the sauna lol


----------



## nitewriter

shame - shade ...Cock Robyn was killed by a Pirana in the sauna


----------



## Lindak665

Shade - Shape


----------



## sugar and spice

Shape-Paste


----------



## nitewriter

paste - feast


----------



## Lindak665

Feast - Taste


----------



## sugar and spice

Taste-Stoat


----------



## nitewriter

stoat - roast


----------



## sugar and spice

Roast-Boast


----------



## nitewriter

boast - blast


----------



## sugar and spice

Blast- Flabs


----------



## nitewriter

flabs - sable


----------



## sugar and spice

Sable-Blade


----------



## nitewriter

blade - blaze


----------



## sugar and spice

Blaze-Zebra


----------



## nitewriter

zebra - break


----------



## sugar and spice

Break-Broke


----------



## nitewriter

broke - baker


----------



## sugar and spice

Baker-Bleak


----------



## nitewriter

bleak - cable......spectrum raised my rates again! argh!


----------



## sugar and spice

Cable-Black...as in blacklist..we dropped Spectrum a long time ago for the same reason.


----------



## nitewriter

black - block


----------



## sugar and spice

Block-Slack


----------



## nitewriter

slack - locks


----------



## sugar and spice

Locks--Slick


----------



## nitewriter

slick - skill


----------



## sugar and spice

Skill- Likes


----------



## nitewriter

likes - wiles


----------



## sugar and spice

Wiles-Miles


----------



## nitewriter

miles - moles


----------



## Lindak665

Moles - Soles


----------



## nitewriter

soles - bless ...this mess


----------



## Lindak665

Bless - Blues


----------



## nitewriter

blues - lures


----------



## rockhound225

lures - blurs


----------



## sugar and spice

Blurs-Burst


----------



## nitewriter

burst - strut


----------



## sugar and spice

Strut-Truth


----------



## Lindak665

Truth - Hurts


----------



## sugar and spice

Hurts-Shirt


----------



## nitewriter

shirt - trash


----------



## Lindak665

Trash - Brash


----------



## rockhound225

brash - shrub


----------



## nitewriter

shrub - blush


----------



## sugar and spice

Shrub-Scrub


----------



## sugar and spice

OOOPS...Blush-Blues


----------



## Adamantoise

Blues - Lutes


----------



## Lindak665

Shrub - Blush


----------



## nitewriter

blush - brush


----------



## sugar and spice

Brush-Burst


----------



## nitewriter

burst - turns


----------



## sugar and spice

Turns-Grunt


----------



## nitewriter

grunt - grant


----------



## sugar and spice

Grant-Range


----------



## nitewriter

range - angel


----------



## sugar and spice

Angel-Lunge


----------



## nitewriter

lunge - glued


----------



## sugar and spice

Glued-Clued


----------



## nitewriter

clued - elude


----------



## Adamantoise

elude - duels


----------



## sugar and spice

Duels-Fuels


----------



## nitewriter

fuels - flush


----------



## sugar and spice

Flush-Flash


----------



## nitewriter

flash - slash ......wasn't he in guns and roses?


----------



## sugar and spice

Slash- Slash-Slosh...he usually was


----------



## nitewriter

slosh - soils


----------



## sugar and spice

Soils-Spoil


----------



## nitewriter

spoil - pilot


----------



## sugar and spice

Pilot-Tulip


----------



## nitewriter

tulip - built


----------



## sugar and spice

Built--Build


----------



## nitewriter

build - guild


----------



## rockhound225

guild - guide


----------



## sugar and spice

Guide-Glide


----------



## nitewriter

glide - glade


----------



## sugar and spice

Glade-- Delay


----------



## nitewriter

delay - relay


----------



## sugar and spice

Relay-Years


----------



## nitewriter

years - smear


----------



## sugar and spice

Smear-Swear


----------



## nitewriter

swear - sweat


----------



## sugar and spice

Sweat-Wheat


----------



## nitewriter

wheat - thaws


----------



## sugar and spice

Thaws-Shawl


----------



## nitewriter

shawl - flash


----------



## sugar and spice

Flash-Shelf


----------



## nitewriter

shelf - flush


----------



## sugar and spice

Flush--Flesh


----------



## nitewriter

flesh - helps


----------



## sugar and spice

Helps--Leash


----------



## nitewriter

leash - easel


----------



## sugar and spice

Easel-Meals


----------



## nitewriter

meals - psalm


----------



## sugar and spice

Psalm-Plums


----------



## nitewriter

plums - clump


----------



## sugar and spice

Clump-Plump


----------



## nitewriter

Plump - Plume


----------



## sugar and spice

Plume-Maple


----------



## nitewriter

maple - lapel


----------



## sugar and spice

Lapel-Lapse


----------



## nitewriter

lapse - sleep .....ZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## sugar and spice

Sleep-Pulse


----------



## nitewriter

pulse - spell


----------



## sugar and spice

Spell-Slept


----------



## nitewriter

slept - pleat


----------



## sugar and spice

Pleat-Paled


----------



## nitewriter

paled - delay


----------



## sugar and spice

Delay--Haled


----------



## nitewriter

haled - plead


----------



## sugar and spice

Plead-Plaid


----------



## nitewriter

plaid - plain


----------



## Adamantoise

plain - lapis


----------



## nitewriter

Hi Tom  
Lapis - scalp


----------



## sugar and spice

Scalp-Palms


----------



## nitewriter

palms - small


----------



## sugar and spice

Small- Smell


----------



## nitewriter

smell - limes


----------



## sugar and spice

Limes-Moles


----------



## nitewriter

moles - lemon


----------



## sugar and spice

Lemon-Felon


----------



## nitewriter

felon - clone


----------



## sugar and spice

Clown-Clown


----------



## nitewriter

clown - flown


----------



## sugar and spice

Flown-Frown....Opps I said clown-clown last time.


----------



## nitewriter

frown - owner


----------



## sugar and spice

Owner-Boner


----------



## nitewriter

boner  - brine


----------



## sugar and spice

Brine-Brink


----------



## nitewriter

brink - drink ....bartender I'll have another


----------



## sugar and spice

Drink-Brink...bartender you better cut me off


----------



## Grizzlybear

Brink-brick...


----------



## nitewriter

brick - trick......nothing up my sleeve...presto!


----------



## swamptoad

trick - stick


----------



## nitewriter

stick - stock


----------



## swamptoad

stock - tucks


----------



## nitewriter

tucks - stack


----------



## swamptoad

stack - cakes


----------



## nitewriter

cakes  - acres


----------



## swamptoad

Acres - Cires


----------



## nitewriter

cires - crest


----------



## swamptoad

crest - rests


----------



## nitewriter

rests - stare


----------



## sugar and spice

Stare-Smear


----------



## swamptoad

Smear - Arise


----------



## nitewriter

arise - share


----------



## swamptoad

Share - hairs


----------



## nitewriter

hairs - sharp


----------



## swamptoad

Sharp - spare


----------



## sugar and spice

Spare-Parts


----------



## swamptoad

Parts - Spirt


----------



## nitewriter

spirt - wrist


----------



## swamptoad

wrist - strow


----------



## sugar and spice

Strow-Warts


----------



## swamptoad

Warts - Tsars


----------



## nitewriter

tsars - stirs


----------



## swamptoad

stirs - stair


----------



## nitewriter

stair - stain


----------



## sugar and spice

Stain-Train


----------



## nitewriter

train - intro


----------



## swamptoad

Into - tint


----------



## sugar and spice

Tint- Pint


----------



## nitewriter

pint - pinto ....back to 5 letters


----------



## sugar and spice

Pinto Print


----------



## nitewriter

print - paint


----------



## swamptoad

Wow, I must've been seriously tired ...lol
Sorry about that goof earlier, folks.


Paint - Taint


----------



## sugar and spice

Taint-Faint


----------



## nitewriter

faint - flint


----------



## swamptoad

Flint - Lifts


----------



## sugar and spice

Lifts-Lofts


----------



## nitewriter

lofts - float


----------



## sugar and spice

Float-Blast


----------



## nitewriter

blast - boast


----------



## sugar and spice

Boast-Beast


----------



## nitewriter

beast - waste


----------



## sugar and spice

Waste-Paste


----------



## nitewriter

paste - taper


----------



## Adamantoise

taper - tamer


----------



## nitewriter

tamer - smart


----------



## sugar and spice

Smart-Swarm


----------



## nitewriter

swarm - marsh


----------



## sugar and spice

Marsh-Reams


----------



## nitewriter

reams - dream


----------



## sugar and spice

Dream-Mated


----------



## nitewriter

mated - dates


----------



## sugar and spice

Dates-Shade


----------



## nitewriter

shade - hates


----------



## sugar and spice

Hates--Shute


----------



## TheNowhereMan

Shute -- These


----------



## sugar and spice

These-Heist


----------



## nitewriter

heist -eight


----------



## sugar and spice

Eight-Girth


----------



## nitewriter

girth - third


----------



## sugar and spice

Third-Hired


----------



## nitewriter

hired - wired


----------



## Adamantoise

wired - hider


----------



## sugar and spice

Hider--Shred


----------



## nitewriter

shred - dress


----------



## sugar and spice

Dress-Dears


----------



## nitewriter

dears - smear


----------



## sugar and spice

Smear--Smart


----------



## Adamantoise

smart - strum


----------



## nitewriter

strum - drums


----------



## sugar and spice

Tenor-North


----------



## nitewriter

north - snort


----------



## sugar and spice

Snort-Short


----------



## nitewriter

short - thorn


----------



## sugar and spice

Thorn-Shorn


----------



## nitewriter

shorn - snore ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## sugar and spice

Snore- Pores


----------



## rockhound225

Pores - Oreos


----------



## nitewriter

oreos - roost


----------



## sugar and spice

roost-roast


----------



## nitewriter

roast - toast


----------



## sugar and spice

Toast- Taste


----------



## nitewriter

taste - paste


----------



## sugar and spice

Paste- Plate


----------



## nitewriter

plate - latte


----------



## rockhound225

latte - title


----------



## nitewriter

title- tithe


----------



## sugar and spice

Tithe-Their


----------



## nitewriter

their - tiers


----------



## sugar and spice

Tiers- Terse


----------



## nitewriter

terse - verse


----------



## sugar and spice

Verse-Raves


----------



## nitewriter

raves - brave


----------



## sugar and spice

Brave-Verbs


----------



## nitewriter

verbs - sever


----------



## sugar and spice

Sever- Fever


----------



## nitewriter

fever - every


----------



## sugar and spice

every-Serve


----------



## nitewriter

serve - steer


----------



## sugar and spice

Steer-Tears


----------



## nitewriter

tears - heart


----------



## sugar and spice

heart-Share


----------



## nitewriter

share - spare


----------



## sugar and spice

Spare-Pores


----------



## nitewriter

pores - sport


----------



## sugar and spice

Sport-Traps


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Traps - spurt


----------



## nitewriter

spurt - purse


----------



## sugar and spice

Purse- Strep


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Strep - strap


----------



## nitewriter

strap - pasta


----------



## sugar and spice

Pasta-Tapes


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Tapes - spade


----------



## nitewriter

spade - padre


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Padre - pears


----------



## sugar and spice

Pears-Spore


----------



## nitewriter

spore - poets


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Poets - pests


----------



## nitewriter

pests - press


----------



## rockhound225

press - spree


----------



## wrenchboy

Spree - reaps


----------



## nitewriter

reaps - paper


----------



## sugar and spice

Paper-Caper


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Caper - spare


----------



## nitewriter

spare - stare


----------



## sugar and spice

Stare-Bears


----------



## nitewriter

bears - spear


----------



## rockhound225

spear - spade


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Spade - speed


----------



## sugar and spice

Speed-Dopes


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Dopes - spoke


----------



## nitewriter

spoke - poker


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Poker - broke


----------



## nitewriter

broke - brook


----------



## sugar and spice

Brook-Broom


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Broom - rooms


----------



## nitewriter

rooms - roost


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Roost - roast


----------



## rockhound225

roast - stoat


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Stoat - Strat


----------



## Emmy

strat-strap!


----------



## nitewriter

strap - tramp


----------



## sugar and spice

Tramp-Stamp


----------



## rockhound225

stamp - lamps


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Lamps - plans


----------



## nitewriter

plans - plain


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Plain - plant


----------



## nitewriter

plant - paint


----------



## sugar and spice

Paint-Point


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Point - pints


----------



## rockhound225

pints (cheers!) - spent


----------



## Ncmomof4

Spent - Tents


----------



## sugar and spice

Tents-Cents


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Cents - stent


----------



## sugar and spice

Stent-Scent


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Scent - Scant


----------



## sugar and spice

Scant-Pants


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Pants - stamp


----------



## Ncmomof4

Stamp - Tramp


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Tramp - traps


----------



## Ncmomof4

Traps - Strap


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Strap - stars


----------



## sugar and spice

Stars-Masts


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Masts - stats


----------



## Ncmomof4

Stats - State


----------



## sugar and spice

State-Stale


----------



## Ncmomof4

Stale - Steal


----------



## Chapmron

Steal - Plate


----------



## HUGEisElegant

plate - stale


----------



## sugar and spice

Stale-Shale


----------



## Ncmomof4

Shale - lakes


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Lakes - scale


----------



## Ncmomof4

Scale - Stale


----------



## sugar and spice

Lakes-Bakes


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> Scale - Stale



Stale - tails


----------



## Ncmomof4

Tails - Sails


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Sails - snail


----------



## Ncmomof4

Snail - LIONS


----------



## sugar and spice

Tenor-North


----------



## sugar and spice

sugar and spice said:


> Tenor-North


Whoops Lions-Loans


----------



## nitewriter

loans - slain


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Slain - plain


----------



## nitewriter

plain - paint


----------



## Ncmomof4

Paint - Taint


----------



## nitewriter

Taint - Train


----------



## Ncmomof4

Train - rainy


----------



## sugar and spice

Rainy-Brain


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Brain - rains


----------



## nitewriter

rains - raise


----------



## Ncmomof4

Raise - Erase


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Erase - races


----------



## nitewriter

races - brace


----------



## sugar and spice

Brace-Crane


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Crane - cream


----------



## Ncmomof4

Cream - Dream


----------



## nitewriter

dream - drama


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Drama - drams


----------



## sugar and spice

Drams-Grams


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Grams - reams


----------



## nitewriter

reams - smart


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Smart - parts


----------



## nitewriter

parts - stare


----------



## sugar and spice

Stare-Steam


----------



## Ncmomof4

Steam - Meets


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Meets - meats


----------



## nitewriter

meats - smear


----------



## Ncmomof4

Oops sorry. Hit wrong spot


----------



## Ncmomof4

Smear - smart


----------



## nitewriter

smart - strap


----------



## sugar and spice

Strap-Spear


----------



## nitewriter

spear - erase


----------



## sugar and spice

Erase-Fears


----------



## nitewriter

fears - spear


----------



## sugar and spice

Spear-Pearl


----------



## nitewriter

pearl - plead


----------



## sugar and spice

Plead-Dealt


----------



## nitewriter

dealt - death


----------



## Ncmomof4

Death - Heath


----------



## nitewriter

heath - earth


----------



## sugar and spice

Earth-Shear


----------



## nitewriter

shear - shore


----------



## sugar and spice

Shore-Snore


----------



## nitewriter

snore - tenor


----------



## sugar and spice

Tenor-North


----------



## nitewriter

north - worth


----------



## sugar and spice

Worth-Broth


----------



## nitewriter

broth - booth


----------



## sugar and spice

booth-Tooth


----------



## nitewriter

tooth - shoot


----------



## sugar and spice

Shoot-Snoot


----------



## Ncmomof4

Snoot- Snoop


----------



## nitewriter

snoop - swoop


----------



## sugar and spice

Snoop-Nopes


----------



## nitewriter

nopes - pesto


----------



## sugar and spice

Pesto-Paste


----------



## nitewriter

paste - aster


----------



## sugar and spice

Aster-Gates


----------



## nitewriter

gates - great


----------



## sugar and spice

Great-Raged


----------



## nitewriter

raged - caged


----------



## sugar and spice

Caged-Grace


----------



## nitewriter

grace - cream


----------



## sugar and spice

Cream-March


----------



## nitewriter

march - chart


----------



## sugar and spice

Chart-Cheat


----------



## nitewriter

cheat - cleat


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Cleat - steal


----------



## sugar and spice

Steal-Steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - feast


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Feast - beast


----------



## nitewriter

beast - boast


----------



## sugar and spice

Boast-Baste


----------



## nitewriter

baste - taste


----------



## sugar and spice

Taste-Steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - yeast


----------



## sugar and spice

Yeast-Feast


----------



## nitewriter

feast - staff


----------



## sugar and spice

Staff-Stuff


----------



## nitewriter

stuff - turfs


----------



## sugar and spice

Turfs-Forts


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

Forts-Sorts


----------



## sugar and spice

Sorts-Short


----------



## nitewriter

short - sport


----------



## sugar and spice

Sport-Spurt


----------



## nitewriter

spurt - purse


----------



## nitewriter

purse - curse or &*%$#!


----------



## sugar and spice

Curse-Curds


----------



## nitewriter

curds - scour


----------



## sugar and spice

Scour-Court


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Court - route


----------



## nitewriter

route - roust


----------



## sugar and spice

Roust-Roast


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Roast - stare


----------



## nitewriter

stare - start .....eating you crazy cat!


----------



## sugar and spice

nitewriter said:


> stare - start .....eating you crazy cat!


----------



## sugar and spice

Start-Shart


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Shart - shirt


----------



## nitewriter

shirt - Irish


----------



## nitewriter

Irish - hires


----------



## Ncmomof4

hires - Sires


----------



## nitewriter

Sires - press


----------



## sugar and spice

Press-Spore


----------



## nitewriter

spore - sperm


----------



## sugar and spice

Sperm-Prams


----------



## Timberwolf

prams - proms


----------



## nitewriter

proms - mores


----------



## sugar and spice

Mores-smear


----------



## nitewriter

smear - marsh


----------



## sugar and spice

Marsh-March


----------



## nitewriter

march - match


----------



## sugar and spice

Match-Charm


----------



## nitewriter

charm - chart


----------



## sugar and spice

Chart-Teach


----------



## nitewriter

teach - catch


----------



## sugar and spice

Catch-Chant


----------



## nitewriter

chant - cheat


----------



## sugar and spice

Cheat-Cleat


----------



## nitewriter

cleat - scale


----------



## sugar and spice

Scale-Lease


----------



## nitewriter

lease - sleep


----------



## sugar and spice

Sleep-Sheep


----------



## nitewriter

sheep - hopes


----------



## sugar and spice

Hopes-Lopes


----------



## nitewriter

lopes - spoil


----------



## sugar and spice

Spoil- Foils


----------



## nitewriter

foils - floss ....now where's my toothbrush?


----------



## sugar and spice

Floss-Fools


----------



## nitewriter

fools - spool


----------



## sugar and spice

Spool-Poles


----------



## nitewriter

poles - stole


----------



## littlefairywren

stole - tokes


----------



## sugar and spice

Tokes-Stake


----------



## nitewriter

stake - taken


----------



## sugar and spice

Taken-Token


----------



## Colonial Warrior

nitewriter said:


> route - roust


roust - roast


----------



## nitewriter

roast - coast


----------



## sugar and spice

coast-Boast


----------



## nitewriter

boast - blast


----------



## sugar and spice

Blast-Bloat


----------



## nitewriter

bloat - table


----------



## sugar and spice

Table-Blast


----------



## nitewriter

blast - stale


----------



## sugar and spice

Stale-Feast


----------



## nitewriter

Feast - staff


----------



## sugar and spice

Staff-Feats


----------



## nitewriter

feats - after


----------



## sugar and spice

After-Hater


----------



## nitewriter

hater - tears...(sob)


----------



## sugar and spice

Tears-Steam


nitewriter said:


> hater - tears...(sob)


----------



## nitewriter

steam - taste


----------



## sugar and spice

Taste-Stead


----------



## nitewriter

stead - tease


----------



## sugar and spice

Tenor-North


----------



## sugar and spice

sugar and spice said:


> Tenor-North


OOPS TEASE-Lease


----------



## nitewriter

lease - sleep


----------



## sugar and spice

Sleep-Peals


----------



## nitewriter

peals - apple


----------



## littlefairywren

apple - place


----------



## sugar and spice

Place-Claps


----------



## nitewriter

claps - scald


----------



## sugar and spice

Scald-Scale


----------



## nitewriter

scale - coals


----------



## sugar and spice

Coals-Foals


----------



## littlefairywren

foals - false


----------



## nitewriter

false - shelf 

good evening Kimberly


----------



## sugar and spice

Shelf-Flash


----------



## nitewriter

flash - shaft


----------



## sugar and spice

Shaft-Halts


----------



## nitewriter

halts - stall


----------



## sugar and spice

Stall- Small


----------



## rockhound225

small - malts


----------



## nitewriter

malts - salty


----------



## sugar and spice

Malts- Males


----------



## Grizzlybear

Malts-melts


----------



## rockhound225

melts - spelt


----------



## nitewriter

spelt - split


----------



## sugar and spice

Split-Splat


----------



## nitewriter

splat - tales


----------



## sugar and spice

Tales- Bales


----------



## littlefairywren

bales - balks


----------



## sugar and spice

Balks-Stalk


----------



## nitewriter

stalk - steak......medium rare


----------



## sugar and spice

Steak-Sneak


----------



## nitewriter

sneak - speak


----------



## sugar and spice

Speak- Pokes


----------



## littlefairywren

pokes -jokes


----------



## sugar and spice

Jokes-Spoke


----------



## nitewriter

spoke - scope


----------



## littlefairywren

scope - coves


----------



## sugar and spice

Coves-Scone


----------



## nitewriter

scone - bones


----------



## sugar and spice

Bones-Lobes


----------



## nitewriter

lobes - blues


----------



## littlefairywren

blues - mules


----------



## nitewriter

mules - smile


----------



## sugar and spice

Smile-Milks


----------



## nitewriter

milks - silky


----------



## sugar and spice

Silky-Links


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Links-Leaks


----------



## sugar and spice

Leaks-Bleak


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Bleak-Bleach


----------



## nitewriter

Bleach (6 letters) - black


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Oops!
Black-Track


----------



## littlefairywren

track - crack


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Crack-Stack


----------



## sugar and spice

Stack- Slack


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Slack-Slang


----------



## nitewriter

slang - _slant_


----------



## littlefairywren

_slant - _nails


----------



## nitewriter

nails - stain


----------



## sugar and spice

Stain-Faint


----------



## littlefairywren

faint - paint


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Paint-Plate


----------



## sugar and spice

Plate-Lopes


----------



## nitewriter

lopes - pesto


----------



## sugar and spice

Pesto-Opens


----------



## nitewriter

opens - snipe


----------



## littlefairywren

snipe - pings


----------



## nitewriter

pings - pints


----------



## sugar and spice

Pints-Print


----------



## nitewriter

print - paint


----------



## sugar and spice

Paint-Train


----------



## nitewriter

train - faint


----------



## sugar and spice

Faint-Saint


----------



## nitewriter

saint - pains


----------



## alk27alk27

Pains-paint


----------



## nitewriter

paint - piano


----------



## littlefairywren

piano - pions


----------



## nitewriter

pions - irons


----------



## sugar and spice

Irons-Snore


----------



## littlefairywren

snore - roses


----------



## sugar and spice

Roses-Rises


----------



## nitewriter

rises - siren


----------



## sugar and spice

Siren-Snare


----------



## nitewriter

snare - dares


----------



## littlefairywren

dares - shred


----------



## sugar and spice

Shred-Share


----------



## nitewriter

share - sharp


----------



## sugar and spice

Sharp-Prams


----------



## nitewriter

prams - prism


----------



## sugar and spice

Prism-Ramps


----------



## nitewriter

ramps - smart


----------



## sugar and spice

Smart-Smear


----------



## nitewriter

smear - dream


----------



## sugar and spice

Dream-Cream


----------



## nitewriter

cream - acres


----------



## sugar and spice

Acres-Paces


----------



## rockhound225

Paces - Scare


----------



## nitewriter

scare - scrap


----------



## sugar and spice

Scrap-Crops


----------



## nitewriter

crops - sport


----------



## sugar and spice

Sport-Traps


----------



## nitewriter

traps - parse


----------



## sugar and spice

Parse-Sharp


----------



## nitewriter

sharp - brash


----------



## littlefairywren

brash - brass


----------



## nitewriter

brass - brats


----------



## sugar and spice

Brats-Brute


----------



## nitewriter

brute - route


----------



## sugar and spice

Route-Tours


----------



## nitewriter

tours - stout


----------



## sugar and spice

Stout-Snout


----------



## nitewriter

snout - roust


----------



## littlefairywren

roust - rusts


----------



## Grizzlybear

Rusts-busts


----------



## sugar and spice

Busts-Lusts


----------



## nitewriter

lusts - gusts


----------



## littlefairywren

gusts - stags


----------



## Grizzlybear

Stags-grass


----------



## nitewriter

grass - gross


----------



## Grizzlybear

gross-grows


----------



## littlefairywren

grows - frogs


----------



## Grizzlybear

frogs-flogs


----------



## nitewriter

flogs - frogs......ribbet


----------



## sugar and spice

Grows- Crows


----------



## nitewriter

crows - crowd


----------



## littlefairywren

Crowd - drown


----------



## nitewriter

drown - owner


----------



## AmyJo1976

owber - heron


----------



## nitewriter

heron  - honey


----------



## AmyJo1976

honey - money $$


----------



## nitewriter

money $$  - omens


----------



## nitewriter

omens - women


----------



## littlefairywren

women - mower


----------



## Colonial Warrior

mower - power


----------



## littlefairywren

power -prowl


----------



## Colonial Warrior

prowl - growl


----------



## nitewriter

growl - grown


----------



## Qq10

Grown- Brown


----------



## littlefairywren

brown - Rowan


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Rowan - Roman


----------



## AmyJo1976

roman - moron


----------



## Colonial Warrior

moron - rotor


----------



## AmyJo1976

rotor - troop


----------



## nitewriter

troop - sport


----------



## littlefairywren

sport - ropes


----------



## nitewriter

ropes - pesto


----------



## Grizzlybear

pesto-porte


----------



## nitewriter

porte - route


----------



## Grizzlybear

route-tours


----------



## nitewriter

tours - south


----------



## littlefairywren

south - house


----------



## nitewriter

house - hours


----------



## swamptoad

hours - rouse


----------



## nitewriter

rouse - louse


----------



## swamptoad

louse - loves


----------



## nitewriter

loves - glove


----------



## littlefairywren

glove - grove


----------



## swamptoad

grove - verge


----------



## AmyJo1976

verge - nerve


----------



## swamptoad

Nerve - Perve


----------



## nitewriter

Perve- never!!!!


----------



## swamptoad

Never - Raven

_More .... Quoth The_


----------



## littlefairywren

raven - navel


----------



## swamptoad

Navel - Novel


----------



## sugar and spice

Novel-Vowel


----------



## swamptoad

Vowel - Owlet


----------



## nitewriter

owlet - welts


----------



## sugar and spice

Welts-Towel


----------



## nitewriter

towel - towed


----------



## swamptoad

Towed - Doted


----------



## sugar and spice

Doted-Dosed


----------



## swamptoad

Dosed - Diode


----------



## nitewriter

diode - dildo


----------



## sugar and spice

Dildo-Doily


----------



## swamptoad

Doily - Idols


----------



## nitewriter

Idols - Foils


----------



## sugar and spice

Foils-Spoil


----------



## nitewriter

spoil - split


----------



## littlefairywren

split - splat


----------



## nitewriter

splat - plate


----------



## littlefairywren

plate - latte


----------



## nitewriter

latte - alter


----------



## littlefairywren

alter - altar


----------



## swamptoad

altar - trail


----------



## sugar and spice

Trail- Frail


----------



## nitewriter

frail - flare


----------



## littlefairywren

flare - flake


----------



## swamptoad

flake - flame


----------



## sugar and spice

Flame-Flume


----------



## nitewriter

flume - mules


----------



## littlefairywren

mules - lumps


----------



## nitewriter

lumps - plump


----------



## sugar and spice

Plump-Plume


----------



## nitewriter

plume - maple


----------



## littlefairywren

maple - palms


----------



## sugar and spice

Palms-Plums


----------



## nitewriter

plums - stump


----------



## littlefairywren

stump - rumps


----------



## sugar and spice

Rumps-Mumps


----------



## littlefairywren

mumps - spume


----------



## nitewriter

spume - plume


----------



## sugar and spice

Spume-Lumps


----------



## AmyJo1976

Lumps - Plump


----------



## littlefairywren

plump - clump


----------



## sugar and spice

Clump-Clamp


----------



## AmyJo1976

Clamp - Cramp


----------



## nitewriter

cramp  - cream


----------



## AmyJo1976

cream - dream


----------



## nitewriter

dream  - adore


----------



## sugar and spice

Adore-Drone


----------



## nitewriter

drone - prone


----------



## sugar and spice

Prone-Snore


----------



## nitewriter

snore - score


----------



## sugar and spice

score-Cares


----------



## nitewriter

cares - stare


----------



## sugar and spice

stare-snare


----------



## nitewriter

snare - snarl


----------



## sugar and spice

Snarl-Slant


----------



## AmyJo1976

Slant - Saint I'm definitely not one of those!


----------



## nitewriter

Saint - Paint .....where's Simon Templar when you need him?


----------



## sugar and spice

Paint-Point


----------



## nitewriter

point - intro


----------



## sugar and spice

Intro-Train


----------



## nitewriter

train - brain


----------



## sugar and spice

Brain-Brawn


----------



## nitewriter

brawn - brown


----------



## littlefairywren

brown - wrong


----------



## sugar and spice

Wrong-Groan


----------



## nitewriter

groan - grain


----------



## sugar and spice

Grain-Brain


----------



## nitewriter

brain - braid


----------



## sugar and spice

Braid-Drain


----------



## nitewriter

drain - rabid


----------



## littlefairywren

rabid - birds (wrens are best )


----------



## nitewriter

birds - drips


----------



## sugar and spice

Drips-Pride


----------



## nitewriter

pride - prize


----------



## littlefairywren

prize - ripen


----------



## nitewriter

ripen - tripe


----------



## sugar and spice

Tripe-Prime


----------



## nitewriter

Prime - Merit


----------



## littlefairywren

merit - mirth


----------



## sugar and spice

Mirth-Birth


----------



## nitewriter

birth - third


----------



## nitewriter

third - dirty


----------



## sugar and spice

Dirty-Dairy


----------



## nitewriter

Dairy - Fairy


----------



## sugar and spice

Fairy-Fairs


----------



## nitewriter

fairs - frisk


----------



## littlefairywren

frisk - risky


----------



## sugar and spice

risky-Skirt


----------



## nitewriter

skirt - strip


----------



## littlefairywren

strip - parts


----------



## Colonial Warrior

parts-darts


----------



## nitewriter

darts - start


----------



## squeezablysoft

Start-smart


----------



## sugar and spice

Smart-Marsh


----------



## nitewriter

Marsh - sharp


----------



## squeezablysoft

Sharp-Shape


----------



## littlefairywren

shape - paste


----------



## sugar and spice

Paste-Taped


----------



## nitewriter

taped - pedal


----------



## squeezablysoft

Pedal-Apple


----------



## nitewriter

apple - lapel


----------



## sugar and spice

Lapel-Plate


----------



## nitewriter

plate - latte


----------



## littlefairywren

latte - matte


----------



## sugar and spice

Matte-Teams


----------



## nitewriter

teams - meets


----------



## littlefairywren

meets - melts


----------



## nitewriter

melts - slime


----------



## sugar and spice

Slime-Mails


----------



## littlefairywren

mails - limps


----------



## squeezablysoft

Limps-Slump


----------



## sugar and spice

Slump-Plump


----------



## nitewriter

plump - lumpy


----------



## squeezablysoft

Lumpy-Jumpy


----------



## sugar and spice

Jumpy-Bumpy


----------



## nitewriter

Bumpy - Dumpy


----------



## sugar and spice

Dumpy-Dumps


----------



## nitewriter

Dumps - stump


----------



## littlefairywren

Stump - mutes


----------



## sugar and spice

Mutes-Mules


----------



## nitewriter

Mules - _Slump_


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Slump - plump.


----------



## sugar and spice

Plump-Plume


----------



## nitewriter

Plume - Maple


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Maple - pleat


----------



## nitewriter

pleat - least


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Least - sleet


----------



## sugar and spice

Sleet-Slate


----------



## nitewriter

Slate - Later


----------



## squeezablysoft

Later-Latte


----------



## littlefairywren

latte - lathe


----------



## nitewriter

lathe - alter


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Alter - tears


----------



## sugar and spice

Tears-Steam


----------



## nitewriter

steam - feast


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Feast - beast


----------



## sugar and spice

Beast-Yeast


----------



## nitewriter

Yeast - Style


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Style - least


----------



## littlefairywren

least - blast


----------



## sugar and spice

Blast-Table


----------



## nitewriter

Table - Label


----------



## Colonial Warrior

paste-taste


----------



## nitewriter

taste - waste


----------



## littlefairywren

waste - stews


----------



## nitewriter

stews - steps


----------



## sugar and spice

Steps-Spite


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Spite - pints


----------



## littlefairywren

Pints - stint


----------



## sugar and spice

Stint-Mints


----------



## nitewriter

mints - pints


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Pints - strip


----------



## nitewriter

strip - tripe


----------



## sugar and spice

Tripe-Price


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Price - crêpe


----------



## squeezablysoft

Crepe-Piece


----------



## sugar and spice

Piece-Pence


----------



## nitewriter

Pence - fence


----------



## sugar and spice

Fence-Hence


----------



## nitewriter

Hence - Niece


----------



## sugar and spice

Niece-Nicer


----------



## nitewriter

Nicer - inert


----------



## littlefairywren

Inert - train


----------



## sugar and spice

Train-Brain


----------



## nitewriter

Brain - Brawn


----------



## littlefairywren

Brawn - prawn


----------



## sugar and spice

Warps


----------



## sugar and spice

sugar and spice said:


> Warps


OOOPs Prawn- Warps


----------



## nitewriter

Warps - Spark


----------



## littlefairywren

Spark - packs


----------



## sugar and spice

Packs-Space


----------



## nitewriter

Space - Races


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Races - scrap


----------



## littlefairywren

Scrap - crags


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Crags - gears


----------



## nitewriter

gears - graze


----------



## sugar and spice

Graze-Grape


----------



## littlefairywren

Grape - pearl


----------



## sugar and spice

Pearl-Early


----------



## littlefairywren

Early - rally


----------



## sugar and spice

Rally-Rolly


----------



## nitewriter

Rolly - Glory


----------



## littlefairywren

Glory - growl


----------



## sugar and spice

Growl-World


----------



## nitewriter

World - Droll


----------



## littlefairywren

Droll - drill


----------



## nitewriter

drill - lurid


----------



## littlefairywren

Lurid - druid


----------



## littlefairywren

Druid - udder


----------



## sugar and spice

Udder-Dread


----------



## nitewriter

Dread - ready....aim....Fire!


----------



## sugar and spice

Ready-Dream


----------



## littlefairywren

Dream - maker


----------



## sugar and spice

Maker-Baker


----------



## nitewriter

Baker - Broke


----------



## littlefairywren

Broke - brook


----------



## nitewriter

brook - crook


----------



## sugar and spice

Crook-croak


----------



## littlefairywren

Croak - cloak


----------



## Adamantoise

Cloak - Conal


----------



## sugar and spice

Conal-Lance


----------



## littlefairywren

Lance - laced


----------



## sugar and spice

Laced-Dance


----------



## littlefairywren

dance - dunce


----------



## sugar and spice

Dunce-Uncle


----------



## littlefairywren

uncle - clunk


----------



## sugar and spice

Clunk-Clank


----------



## littlefairywren

Clank - crank

I wonder where Charlie (nitewriter) is?


----------



## sugar and spice

Crank-Prank


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Prank-Drank


----------



## sugar and spice

Drank-Randy


----------



## littlefairywren

randy - yards


----------



## sugar and spice

Yards-Drags


----------



## littlefairywren

drags - grabs


----------



## rockhound225

grabs - barge


----------



## littlefairywren

barge - large


----------



## rockhound225

large - rages


----------



## littlefairywren

rages - grass


----------



## rockhound225

grass - glass


----------



## littlefairywren

glass - gassy


----------



## sugar and spice

Gassy-Sages


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Sages-guess


----------



## sugar and spice

Guess-Slugs


----------



## littlefairywren

slugs - plugs


----------



## rockhound225

plugs - pulse


----------



## littlefairywren

pulse - slurp


----------



## sugar and spice

Slurp - Plums


----------



## rockhound225

plums - plumb


----------



## sugar and spice

Plumb-Plump


----------



## littlefairywren

plump - clump


----------



## rockhound225

clump - mulch


----------



## sugar and spice

Mulch-Chums


----------



## rockhound225

chums - smush


----------



## sugar and spice

Smush- Slush


----------



## littlefairywren

slush - lusts


----------



## sugar and spice

Lusts-Lasts


----------



## littlefairywren

Lasts - stall


----------



## sugar and spice

Stall-Salts


----------



## rockhound225

salts - stale


----------



## littlefairywren

stale - talks


----------



## sugar and spice

Talks-Kilts


----------



## rockhound225

kilts - stilt


----------



## sugar and spice

Stilt-Tails


----------



## rockhound225

tails - lasts


----------



## sugar and spice

Lasts-Slams


----------



## rockhound225

slams - masks


----------



## sugar and spice

Masks-Marks


----------



## rockhound225

marks - spark


----------



## sugar and spice

Spark-Prank


----------



## rockhound225

prank - crank


----------



## littlefairywren

crank - ranch


----------



## sugar and spice

Ranch- Churn


----------



## littlefairywren

churn - chunk


----------



## sugar and spice

Chunk-Clunk


----------



## rockhound225

clunk - clink


----------



## sugar and spice

Clink-Links


----------



## JackCivelli

sugar and spice said:


> Clink-Links


Links - Skins


----------



## sugar and spice

Skins-Kinds


----------



## JackCivelli

Kinds - Knits


----------



## littlefairywren

knits - knots


----------



## swamptoad

Knots - Stony


----------



## sugar and spice

Stony-Notes


----------



## littlefairywren

notes - stent


----------



## sugar and spice

Stent-Stunt


----------



## littlefairywren

stunt - nutty


----------



## sugar and spice

Nutty-Putty


----------



## littlefairywren

putty - patty


----------



## sugar and spice

Patty-Pasty


----------



## littlefairywren

pasty - stamp


----------



## sugar and spice

Stamp-Steam


----------



## rockhound225

steam - tears


----------



## littlefairywren

tears - trace


----------



## sugar and spice

Trace-Crane


----------



## littlefairywren

crane - crank


----------



## sugar and spice

Crank-Clank


----------



## littlefairywren

clank - slack


----------



## sugar and spice

Slack-Clans


----------



## littlefairywren

clans - snail


----------



## sugar and spice

Snail-Lands


----------



## littlefairywren

lands - stand


----------



## sugar and spice

Stand-Dents


----------



## littlefairywren

dents - nests


----------



## sugar and spice

nests-Vests


----------



## littlefairywren

vests - stems


----------



## sugar and spice

Stems-Stews


----------



## littlefairywren

stews - sweat


----------



## sugar and spice

Sweat-Weans


----------



## littlefairywren

weans - wands


----------



## sugar and spice

Wands-Sandy


----------



## littlefairywren

sandy - bandy


----------



## sugar and spice

Bandy-Bland


----------



## littlefairywren

bland - abled


----------



## sugar and spice

Abled-Label


----------



## littlefairywren

label - balls


----------



## sugar and spice

Balls-Slabs


----------



## littlefairywren

slabs - blast


----------



## sugar and spice

Blast-Boast


----------



## littlefairywren

boast - stabs


----------



## sugar and spice

Stabs-Brass


----------



## littlefairywren

brass - stars


----------



## sugar and spice

Stars-Stair


----------



## littlefairywren

stair - strap


----------



## sugar and spice

Strap-Pants


----------



## littlefairywren

pants - tanks


----------



## sugar and spice

Tanks-Stink


----------



## littlefairywren

stink - kinks


----------



## sugar and spice

Kinks-Kings


----------



## littlefairywren

kings - grins


----------



## sugar and spice

Grins-Grain


----------



## littlefairywren

grain - range


----------



## sugar and spice

Range-Mange


----------



## littlefairywren

mange - glean


----------



## sugar and spice

Glean-Gland


----------



## littlefairywren

gland - lands


----------



## sugar and spice

Lands-Sandy


----------



## littlefairywren

sandy - stand


----------



## sugar and spice

Stand-Dents


----------



## littlefairywren

Dents - trend


----------



## sugar and spice

Trend-Rends


----------



## Adamantoise

Rends - Dears


----------



## littlefairywren

Dears - lards


----------



## sugar and spice

Lards-Lords


----------



## Jon Blaze

Lords - Lordy


----------



## sugar and spice

Lordy-Wordy


----------



## littlefairywren

wordy - drown


----------



## sugar and spice

Drown-Drawn


----------



## littlefairywren

drawn - prawn


----------



## sugar and spice

Prawn-Warps


----------



## littlefairywren

warps - swarm


----------



## sugar and spice

Swarm- Marsh


----------



## littlefairywren

marsh - shame


----------



## sugar and spice

Shame-Meats


----------



## littlefairywren

meats - stamp


----------



## squeezablysoft

Stamp-Pants


----------



## sugar and spice

Pants Pints


----------



## littlefairywren

pints - sting


----------



## sugar and spice

Sting-Gents


----------



## littlefairywren

gents - stage


----------



## sugar and spice

Stage-Pages


----------



## rockhound225

pages - spate


----------



## Dayeme35

spate-patsy


----------



## sugar and spice

patsy-Paste


----------



## littlefairywren

Paste - stamp


----------



## sugar and spice

Stamp-Steam


----------



## littlefairywren

Steam - makes


----------



## sugar and spice

Makes-Smack


----------



## littlefairywren

smack - scamp


----------



## sugar and spice

scamp-clamp


----------



## Dayeme35

clams-clams


----------



## sugar and spice

clams-Meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - leaps


----------



## sugar and spice

leaps-plate


----------



## littlefairywren

plate - plait


----------



## sugar and spice

Plait-Plain


----------



## littlefairywren

plain - slain


----------



## sugar and spice

slain-Lanes


----------



## littlefairywren

Lanes - sedan


----------



## sugar and spice

Sedan-Dance


----------



## littlefairywren

dance - faced


----------



## sugar and spice

Faced-Farce


----------



## littlefairywren

farce - craft


----------



## sugar and spice

craft-Draft


----------



## littlefairywren

draft - rafts


----------



## sugar and spice

rafts-fairs


----------



## littlefairywren

fairs - stair


----------



## sugar and spice

Stair-Stain


----------



## littlefairywren

stain - stink


----------



## sugar and spice

Stink-Kilts


----------



## littlefairywren

kilts - licks


----------



## Jay78

Licks - Ticks


----------



## littlefairywren

Ticks - stock


----------



## sugar and spice

Stock-Cokes


----------



## littlefairywren

cokes - speck


----------



## sugar and spice

speck-speak


----------



## littlefairywren

speak - parks


----------



## sugar and spice

parks-prams


----------



## littlefairywren

prams - smart


----------



## sugar and spice

Smart-Mares


----------



## littlefairywren

mares - shame


----------



## sugar and spice

Shame-Meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - melts


----------



## sugar and spice

melts-Moles


----------



## littlefairywren

moles - slope


----------



## SSBHM

pleases spool


----------



## littlefairywren

spool - looks


----------



## sugar and spice

Looks-Loops


----------



## littlefairywren

Loops - plots


----------



## sugar and spice

Plots-Plods


----------



## littlefairywren

plods - drops


----------



## sugar and spice

drops-spore


----------



## littlefairywren

spore - prone


----------



## sugar and spice

prone-phone


----------



## littlefairywren

phone - honed


----------



## sugar and spice

honed-honey


----------



## littlefairywren

honey - heron


----------



## sugar and spice

Heron-Thorn


----------



## littlefairywren

thorn - throw


----------



## SSBHM

throw - wrote


----------



## SSBHM

SSBHM said:


> throw - wrote


I apologize for my earlier post, I thought you could use both words, not just the prior word - I always make things more complicated


----------



## sugar and spice

throw-wrote


----------



## Colonial Warrior

wrote-broke


----------



## sugar and spice

broke-break


----------



## Colonial Warrior

break-bread


----------



## littlefairywren

SSBHM said:


> I apologize for my earlier post, I thought you could use both words, not just the prior word - I always make things more complicated


No worries @SSBHM. The complication made me giggle. 

bread - blade


----------



## sugar and spice

Blade-Delay


----------



## littlefairywren

delay - yodel


----------



## Colonial Warrior

yodel-model


----------



## littlefairywren

model - mould


----------



## Colonial Warrior

mould-mourn


----------



## littlefairywren

mourn - round


----------



## Colonial Warrior

round-bound


----------



## sugar and spice

bound-mound


----------



## Colonial Warrior

mound-pound


----------



## littlefairywren

pound - upend


----------



## Colonial Warrior

upend-spend


----------



## littlefairywren

spend - spine


----------



## Colonial Warrior

spine-slime


----------



## littlefairywren

slime - milks


----------



## Colonial Warrior

milks-bills


----------



## sugar and spice

Slime-Meals


----------



## Colonial Warrior

meals-deals


----------



## SSBHM

slime - meals


----------



## SSBHM

well it didn't display until I posted it

here's another

deals - stead


----------



## SSBHM

stead - meats


----------



## SSBHM

meats - meaty


----------



## SSBHM

I am hungry now


----------



## sugar and spice

Meaty-Mealy


----------



## littlefairywren

mealy - early


----------



## sugar and spice

Early-Pearl


----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> mealy - early


I thought of you, and how you were probably laughing at me. 

Now we have meaty early meals that are mealy... I'm still hungry


----------



## littlefairywren

pearl - peril 



SSBHM said:


> I thought of you, and how you were probably laughing at me.
> 
> Now we have meaty early meals that are mealy... I'm still hungry


Oh I haven't made an enemy of you have I? Definitely not laughing AT you, but your description hehe. It's nice to have some more players to keep sugar and spice and myself company


----------



## Colonial Warrior

peril-beryl


----------



## sugar and spice

beryl-belly


----------



## Colonial Warrior

belly-jelly


----------



## littlefairywren

jelly - jolly


----------



## sugar and spice

Jolly-Holly


----------



## Colonial Warrior

holly-dolly


----------



## SSBHM

dolly-golly


----------



## SSBHM

golly-goldy


----------



## SSBHM

goldy-oddly


----------



## sugar and spice

dolly-doily


----------



## littlefairywren

doily - solid


----------



## sugar and spice

solid-dials


----------



## SSBHM

dials-deals


----------



## SSBHM

deals-meals
meals-smells
smells-spells


----------



## littlefairywren

Going into six letter territory there 

meals - smile


----------



## Colonial Warrior

smile-miles


----------



## SSBHM

whoops...

miles-piles


----------



## sugar and spice

Piles-Limes


----------



## Colonial Warrior

limes-dimes


----------



## littlefairywren

dimes - dines


----------



## SSBHM

dines - spine
spine - spend


----------



## littlefairywren

spend - dents


----------



## sugar and spice

dents-Stand


----------



## Colonial Warrior

stand-still


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello my fellow wordies....we just need to change out one letter only 

stand - toads


----------



## Colonial Warrior

toads-loads


----------



## littlefairywren

loads - shoal


----------



## Colonial Warrior

shoal-shoad


----------



## littlefairywren

shoad -shade


----------



## sugar and spice

Loads-Deals


----------



## littlefairywren

deals - slake


----------



## Colonial Warrior

slake-slate


----------



## littlefairywren

slate - latte


----------



## Colonial Warrior

latte-aches


----------



## AmyJo1976

aches-beach I wish I was there...


----------



## sugar and spice

Beach-Peach


----------



## AmyJo1976

Peach-Teach


----------



## Colonial Warrior

teach-reach - Two very related words.


----------



## AmyJo1976

reach-ranch In my perfect dream, I would live on a ranch.


----------



## littlefairywren

ranch - chart


----------



## Colonial Warrior

chart-heart


----------



## littlefairywren

heart - shear


----------



## sugar and spice

Shear-Heard


----------



## SSBHM

Heard-Beard


----------



## SSBHM

AmyJo1976 said:


> reach-ranch In my perfect dream, I would live on a ranch.


it is wonderful!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Beard-Cedar


----------



## sugar and spice

Cedar-Dance


----------



## Pattie Vincent

admit- timid


----------



## Colonial Warrior

timid-vivid


----------



## sugar and spice

How did we go from dance to admit?


----------



## SSBHM

vivid- divvy


----------



## littlefairywren

Hello again my wordie friends @Pattie Vincent, @Colonial Warrior, @sugar and spice, @SSBHM and any new peeps. Just a friendly reminder about our wee game here...the object is to change one letter only to create a brand new word. So from the top and as you were hehe....

dance - faced


----------



## Colonial Warrior

faced-laced


----------



## littlefairywren

laced - cedar


----------



## Colonial Warrior

cedar-decal


----------



## littlefairywren

decal - ached


----------



## sugar and spice

ached-cheat


----------



## littlefairywren

cheat - chart


----------



## Colonial Warrior

chart-chaft


----------



## sugar and spice

Chaft- Hatch


----------



## Colonial Warrior

hatch-match


----------



## littlefairywren

match - patch


----------



## sugar and spice

Patch-Chaps


----------



## littlefairywren

chaps - sharp


----------



## Colonial Warrior

sharp-shaft


----------



## sugar and spice

Shaft-Stash


----------



## Colonial Warrior

stash-crash


----------



## sugar and spice

Shaft-Stash


----------



## littlefairywren

stash - haste


----------



## SSBHM

haste - waste


----------



## Colonial Warrior

waste-paste


----------



## sugar and spice

Paste-Spent


----------



## Colonial Warrior

spent-sport


----------



## sugar and spice

Spent-Pints


----------



## littlefairywren

pints - stink


----------



## Colonial Warrior

stink-sting


----------



## littlefairywren

sting - stain


----------



## sugar and spice

Stain-Faint


----------



## Colonial Warrior

faint-paint


----------



## Munchausen

paint-train


----------



## Colonial Warrior

train-drain


----------



## sugar and spice

Drain-Drawn


----------



## Colonial Warrior

drawn-brawn


----------



## SSBHM

brawn - brown


----------



## littlefairywren

brown - wrong


----------



## sugar and spice

Wrong-Gowns


----------



## SSBHM

Gowns - Grown


----------



## Colonial Warrior

grown-brown


----------



## littlefairywren

brown - owner


----------



## Colonial Warrior

owner-rover


----------



## SSBHM

rover - error


----------



## littlefairywren

error - order


----------



## Colonial Warrior

order-coder


----------



## sugar and spice

Coder-Riced


----------



## littlefairywren

riced - dicey


----------



## Colonial Warrior

dicey-daisy


----------



## Munchausen

daisy - yards


----------



## littlefairywren

yards - raids


----------



## Munchausen

raids - drain


----------



## sugar and spice

drain-brain


----------



## Munchausen

brain - rabid


----------



## littlefairywren

rabid - birds (peck!)


----------



## Munchausen

Nice. Has a Hitchcock kind of ring to it.

birds - bride


----------



## sugar and spice

bride-braid


----------



## SSBHM

braid - brand


----------



## littlefairywren

brand - drank


----------



## Munchausen

drank - drain


----------



## sugar and spice

drank-crank


----------



## SSBHM

crank - knack


----------



## littlefairywren

knack - knock


----------



## Munchausen

knock - koken


----------



## sugar and spice

Koken-token


----------



## littlefairywren

token - notes


----------



## SSBHM

notes - stone
stone - tones
tones - ethos


----------



## littlefairywren

Cheers! 

ethos - these


----------



## sugar and spice

these-haste


----------



## Colonial Warrior

haste-paste


----------



## SSBHM

paste-waste
waste-waist


----------



## littlefairywren

waist - stair


----------



## Munchausen

stair - rails


----------



## littlefairywren

rails - flair


----------



## SSBHM

flair-flare


----------



## sugar and spice

Flare-Frail


----------



## SSBHM

Frail-Trail


----------



## littlefairywren

trail - trill


----------



## sugar and spice

Trill-Troll


----------



## littlefairywren

troll - rolls


----------



## sugar and spice

rolls-slow


----------



## Colonial Warrior

slow-show


----------



## littlefairywren

show - wash


----------



## sugar and spice

wash-wags


----------



## littlefairywren

wags - gasp


----------



## sugar and spice

gasp-pang


----------



## littlefairywren

pang - nape


----------



## Devi

tenor - thorn ...did I do it right?


----------



## littlefairywren

BigCutie Devi said:


> tenor - thorn ...did I do it right?


Yes you did, @BigCutie Devi  

thorn - throw


----------



## Devi

littlefairywren said:


> Yes you did, @BigCutie Devi
> 
> thorn - throw


Lol not entirely. I realized that I responded to the last post on the first page of the thread rather than the last post on the last page.  
I'll try it again.

throw - worst


----------



## littlefairywren

BigCutie Devi said:


> Lol not entirely. I realized that I responded to the last post on the first page of the thread rather than the last post on the last page.
> I'll try it again.
> 
> throw - worst


Hehe I didn't even see that 

worst - stork


----------



## sugar and spice

stork-roast


----------



## Colonial Warrior

roast-toast


----------



## littlefairywren

toast - taste


----------



## Colonial Warrior

taste-waste


----------



## littlefairywren

waste - stews


----------



## Colonial Warrior

stews - chews


----------



## sugar and spice

chews-chows


----------



## littlefairywren

chows - shown


----------



## sugar and spice

shown-howls


----------



## littlefairywren

howls - scowl


----------



## SSBHM

scowl-locks


----------



## littlefairywren

locks - looks


----------



## SSBHM

looks - cooks


----------



## sugar and spice

cooks-spook


----------



## littlefairywren

spook - pools


----------



## sugar and spice

pools-slope


----------



## SSBHM

slope-stole


----------



## littlefairywren

stole - stove


----------



## sugar and spice

stove-shove


----------



## littlefairywren

shove - hover


----------



## sugar and spice

hover-overt


----------



## littlefairywren

overt - trope


----------



## sugar and spice

trope-poets


----------



## littlefairywren

poets - steps


----------



## sugar and spice

Steps-Paste


----------



## littlefairywren

paste - stamp


----------



## Fuzzy

stamp - pasta


----------



## SSBHM

pasta - tapas


----------



## sugar and spice

tapas-traps


----------



## littlefairywren

traps - start


----------



## Colonial Warrior

start - stars


----------



## littlefairywren

stars - tress


----------



## Fuzzy

tress - sores


----------



## sugar and spice

sores-cores


----------



## littlefairywren

cores - ropes


----------



## Fuzzy

ropes - peers


----------



## sugar and spice

Peers-Spare


----------



## littlefairywren

spare - prise


----------



## sugar and spice

prise-ripen


----------



## littlefairywren

ripen - prune


----------



## sugar and spice

prune-prone


----------



## Fuzzy

prone - preen


----------



## sugar and spice

preen-green


----------



## Fuzzy

green - never


----------



## littlefairywren

never - revel


----------



## sugar and spice

revel-bevel


----------



## Fuzzy

bevel - rebel


----------



## littlefairywren

rebel - bleed


----------



## Fuzzy

bleed - baled


----------



## sugar and spice

baled-paled


----------



## littlefairywren

paled - plied


----------



## Fuzzy

plied - plead


----------



## littlefairywren

plead - leapt


----------



## Fuzzy

leapt - table


----------



## sugar and spice

table-blade


----------



## littlefairywren

blade - ladle


----------



## sugar and spice

Ladle-Delay


----------



## littlefairywren

delay - layer


----------



## sugar and spice

layer-yearn


----------



## Fuzzy

yearn - ready


----------



## littlefairywren

ready - diary


----------



## sugar and spice

diary-deary


----------



## littlefairywren

deary - dryer


----------



## sugar and spice

dryer-fryer


----------



## littlefairywren

fryer - merry


----------



## Jay78

Merry - Marry


----------



## sugar and spice

Marry-Carry


----------



## Colonial Warrior

carry-parry


----------



## Jay78

Parry - Party


----------



## sugar and spice

Party-Taper


----------



## Colonial Warrior

taper-paper


----------



## Jay78

Paper - Caper


----------



## littlefairywren

caper - place


----------



## sugar and spice

place-cheap


----------



## littlefairywren

cheap - patch


----------



## Fuzzy

patch - teach


----------



## SSBHM

teach-cater

got to be about food!


----------



## littlefairywren

cater - trade


----------



## sugar and spice

trade-dream


----------



## littlefairywren

dream - drams


----------



## Fuzzy

drams - smart


----------



## sugar and spice

smart-crams


----------



## SSBHM

crams-scrap


----------



## littlefairywren

scrap - spark


----------



## Fuzzy

spark - shark


----------



## sugar and spice

Shark-Shank


----------



## SSBHM

shank-spank


----------



## littlefairywren

spank - prank


----------



## sugar and spice

prank-prawn


----------



## littlefairywren

prawn - wraps


----------



## Fuzzy

( I am not a shrimp! I am a king prawn!)

wraps - straw


----------



## sugar and spice

straw-warns


----------



## SSBHM

warns-warms


----------



## littlefairywren

warms - smart


----------



## sugar and spice

smart-meats


----------



## SSBHM

meats-sweats


----------



## SSBHM

opps... meats-sweat


----------



## littlefairywren

sweat - wheat


----------



## sugar and spice

Wheat-Threat


----------



## littlefairywren

wheat - haste


----------



## sugar and spice

Haste-Shame


----------



## littlefairywren

shame - males


----------



## SSBHM

males - smile

your grin inspired me LFW


----------



## sugar and spice

Smile-Mines


----------



## littlefairywren

mines - swine


----------



## sugar and spice

Swine-Whine


----------



## SSBHM

whine - nieuw

pythagorean theory number nine


----------



## littlefairywren

nieuw (?) -unite


----------



## SSBHM

unite-units


----------



## littlefairywren

units - sting


----------



## SSBHM

sting - stink


----------



## littlefairywren

stink - knots


----------



## SSBHM

knots - stunk


----------



## sugar and spice

Unite-Tunes


----------



## SSBHM

tunes - runes


----------



## sugar and spice

Runes-Nudes


----------



## SSBHM

Nudes (ooo la la) - dunes (is it alright if I just move the letters around?)


----------



## littlefairywren

Haha...no  You've made me spit my cup of tea at my screen.

nudes - nudge


----------



## sugar and spice

nudge-pudge


----------



## SSBHM

pudge - fudge (what makes pudge!)


----------



## littlefairywren

fudge - urged


----------



## Jay78

Urged - Purge


----------



## littlefairywren

purge - group


----------



## Jay78

Group - Grout


----------



## littlefairywren

grout - route


----------



## Jay78

Route - Tours


----------



## littlefairywren

tours - rusts


----------



## Jay78

Rusts - Strut


----------



## littlefairywren

strut - truth


----------



## sugar and spice

Truth-Hurts


----------



## SSBHM

hurts - shirt


----------



## littlefairywren

shirt - shift


----------



## sugar and spice

Shift-Shaft


----------



## littlefairywren

shaft - flash


----------



## SSBHM

flash - flush


----------



## littlefairywren

flush - fuels


----------



## sugar and spice

fuels-fleas


----------



## SSBHM

fleas - safes


----------



## SSBHM

how about adding a quick comment to say why or how we thought of the word we did?

safes - where and how I keep my food


----------



## littlefairywren

safes - faces (I have one )


----------



## sugar and spice

faces-canes (I have one)


----------



## littlefairywren

canes - snake (scare the bejesus out of me)


----------



## sugar and spice

snake-naked ( cause it was funny )


----------



## SSBHM

naked - baked (fresh baked cake sounds so appealing!)


----------



## littlefairywren

baked - faked (once or twice )


----------



## sugar and spice

faked-naked (oh my lol)


----------



## littlefairywren

naked - drank


----------



## SSBHM

drank - drunk (well it just seems to follow)


----------



## sugar and spice

drunk-ranks


----------



## littlefairywren

ranks - swank


----------



## sugar and spice

swank-wands


----------



## littlefairywren

wands - wades


----------



## JaydedJen

Wades - swear


----------



## littlefairywren

swear - straw


----------



## JaydedJen

Straw - waist


----------



## littlefairywren

waist - stair


----------



## sugar and spice

stair-rains


----------



## JaydedJen

Rains - rinse


----------



## SSBHM

rinse - shine (opposite of rains)


----------



## JaydedJen

Shine - niche


----------



## littlefairywren

niche - chime


----------



## sugar and spice

chime-Chide


----------



## littlefairywren

chide - ditch


----------



## sugar and spice

ditch-pitch


----------



## littlefairywren

pitch - chips


----------



## sugar and spice

chips-pinch


----------



## littlefairywren

pinch - panic


----------



## sugar and spice

panic-anice


----------



## littlefairywren

anice - clean


----------



## sugar and spice

clean-clank


----------



## SSBHM

clank - blank


----------



## littlefairywren

blank - bland


----------



## sugar and spice

bland-gland


----------



## SSBHM

gland - lands


----------



## littlefairywren

lands - slang


----------



## sugar and spice

slang-lungs


----------



## littlefairywren

lungs - stung


----------



## sugar and spice

stung-slung


----------



## SSBHM

slung - glues


----------



## littlefairywren

glues - guess


----------



## sugar and spice

guess-guest


----------



## littlefairywren

guest - stage


----------



## sugar and spice

stage-games


----------



## littlefairywren

games - mazes


----------



## sugar and spice

mazes-males


----------



## littlefairywren

males - small


----------



## sugar and spice

small-malts


----------



## littlefairywren

malts - salts


----------



## sugar and spice

salts-halts


----------



## littlefairywren

halts - shall


----------



## sugar and spice

shall-leash


----------



## SSBHM

leash-lease


----------



## littlefairywren

lease - sleep


----------



## sugar and spice

sleep-leaps


----------



## littlefairywren

leaps - speak


----------



## sugar and spice

speak-spoke


----------



## SSBHM

spoke-stoke


----------



## littlefairywren

stoke - stork


----------



## sugar and spice

stork-corks


----------



## littlefairywren

corks - socks


----------



## sugar and spice

socks-stock


----------



## littlefairywren

stock - clots


----------



## sugar and spice

clots-cloth


----------



## littlefairywren

cloth - latch


----------



## sugar and spice

latch-batch


----------



## rockhound225

batch - botch


----------



## littlefairywren

botch - booth


----------



## rockhound225

booth - broth


----------



## littlefairywren

broth - throw


----------



## sugar and spice

broth-thorn


----------



## SSBHM

thorn-north


----------



## littlefairywren

north - shorn (like a sheep)


----------



## rockhound225

shorn - scorn


----------



## SSBHM

scorn - corny


----------



## littlefairywren

corny - crone


----------



## rockhound225

crone - scone


----------



## sugar and spice

scone-bones


----------



## littlefairywren

bones - shone


----------



## sugar and spice

shone-honey


----------



## littlefairywren

honey - horny


----------



## sugar and spice

horny-shorn


----------



## littlefairywren

shorn - short (that would be me)


----------



## rockhound225

short - thorn


----------



## sugar and spice

thorn-snort


----------



## SSBHM

snort-towns


----------



## rockhound225

towns - stone


----------



## SSBHM

stone-tones


----------



## rockhound225

tones- bones


----------



## SSBHM

bones - notes


----------



## rockhound225

notes - knots


----------



## littlefairywren

knots - stunk


----------



## rockhound225

stunk - trunk


----------



## sugar and spice

trunk-drunk


----------



## littlefairywren

drunk - dunks (like Tim Tams in a cup of tea)


----------



## sugar and spice

dunks-skunk


----------



## littlefairywren

skunk - nukes


----------



## sugar and spice

nukes-nudes


----------



## littlefairywren

nudes - sound


----------



## rockhound225

sound - pound


----------



## littlefairywren

pound - donut (of course!)


----------



## sugar and spice

donut-toned


----------



## littlefairywren

toned - dents


----------



## sugar and spice

dents-stone


----------



## rockhound225

stone - stein


----------



## sugar and spice

stein-shine


----------



## littlefairywren

shine - hinge


----------



## sugar and spice

hinge-binge


----------



## rockhound225

binge - singe


----------



## littlefairywren

singe - sting


----------



## sugar and spice

singe-gents


----------



## littlefairywren

gents - gnats


----------



## sugar and spice

gnats-gnaws


----------



## littlefairywren

gnaws - swank


----------



## sugar and spice

swank-wands


----------



## littlefairywren

wands - stand


----------



## rockhound225

stand - nasty


----------



## littlefairywren

nasty - stain


----------



## rockhound225

stain - rains


----------



## sugar and spice

rains-brain


----------



## littlefairywren

brain - brand


----------



## sugar and spice

brand-bland


----------



## littlefairywren

bland - blank


----------



## sugar and spice

blank-blink


----------



## littlefairywren

blink - links


----------



## sugar and spice

links-snail


----------



## littlefairywren

snail - gains


----------



## sugar and spice

gains-grins


----------



## littlefairywren

grins - singe


----------



## sugar and spice

singe-gents


----------



## littlefairywren

gents - stage


----------



## sugar and spice

stage-Feast


----------



## littlefairywren

feast - staff


----------



## sugar and spice

staff-stuff


----------



## littlefairywren

stuff - tufts


----------



## sugar and spice

tufts-Butts


----------



## littlefairywren

butts - busts


----------



## sugar and spice

busts-musts


----------



## littlefairywren

musts - stump


----------



## sugar and spice

stump-lumps


----------



## littlefairywren

lumps - plume


----------



## sugar and spice

plume-mules


----------



## littlefairywren

mules - fuels


----------



## sugar and spice

fuels-flute


----------



## SSBHM

flute - fleet


----------



## sugar and spice

fleet-feels


----------



## littlefairywren

feels - sleep (I'd so love to crawl back into bed!)


----------



## rockhound225

sleep - pelts


----------



## sugar and spice

pelts-steal


----------



## littlefairywren

steal - stalk


----------



## sugar and spice

stalk-lacks


----------



## littlefairywren

lacks - calls


----------



## sugar and spice

calls-calfs


----------



## littlefairywren

calfs - claps


----------



## sugar and spice

claps-scamp


----------



## littlefairywren

scamp - cramp


----------



## sugar and spice

cramp-clamp


----------



## littlefairywren

clamp - place


----------



## rockhound225

place - laced


----------



## littlefairywren

laced - dealt


----------



## sugar and spice

dealt-death


----------



## littlefairywren

death - heats


----------



## sugar and spice

heats-shame


----------



## littlefairywren

shame - maths


----------



## sugar and spice

maths-malts


----------



## littlefairywren

malts - stalk


----------



## sugar and spice

stalk-balks


----------



## littlefairywren

balks - bulks


----------



## sugar and spice

bulks-hulks


----------



## littlefairywren

hulks - lucks


----------



## sugar and spice

lucks-pluck


----------



## littlefairywren

pluck - pucks


----------



## sugar and spice

pucks-bucks


----------



## SSBHM

bucks-sucks


----------



## sugar and spice

sucks-ducks


----------



## littlefairywren

ducks - curds


----------



## sugar and spice

curds-drums


----------



## littlefairywren

drums - serum


----------



## sugar and spice

serum-mused


----------



## littlefairywren

mused - fused


----------



## sugar and spice

fused-funds


----------



## littlefairywren

funds - nudes


----------



## sugar and spice

nudes-sound


----------



## littlefairywren

sound - douse


----------



## sugar and spice

douse-mused


----------



## littlefairywren

mused - amuse


----------



## sugar and spice

amuse-mouse


----------



## littlefairywren

mouse - smoke


----------



## sugar and spice

smoke-moles


----------



## littlefairywren

moles - looms


----------



## sugar and spice

looms-loops


----------



## snoopymnky

loops>spoon


----------



## littlefairywren

spoon - swoon


----------



## snoopymnky

swoon>swoop


----------



## littlefairywren

swoop - plows


----------



## sugar and spice

plows-flows


----------



## snoopymnky

flows>slows


----------



## littlefairywren

slows - souls


----------



## sugar and spice

souls-louse


----------



## littlefairywren

louse - mouse


----------



## snoopymnky

mouse>house


----------



## littlefairywren

house - shout


----------



## sugar and spice

shout-snout


----------



## littlefairywren

snout - stone


----------



## sugar and spice

stone-shone


----------



## littlefairywren

shone - bones


----------



## sugar and spice

bones-boned


----------



## DazzlingAnna

boned - ebony


----------



## sugar and spice

ebony-money


----------



## littlefairywren

money - honey


----------



## sugar and spice

honey-horny


----------



## DazzlingAnna

horny - corny


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Corny. Irony


----------



## snoopymnky

Irony>Crony


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Crony. Crone


----------



## littlefairywren

crone - ochre


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Ochre. Cheer


----------



## littlefairywren

cheer - reach


----------



## sugar and spice

reach-chair


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Chair. Hairy


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Hairy - diary


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Diary. Fairy


----------



## sugar and spice

Fairy-Friar


----------



## littlefairywren

friar - frail


----------



## DazzlingAnna

frail - liars


----------



## littlefairywren

liars - laird


----------



## sugar and spice

laird-drain


----------



## DazzlingAnna

drain- rainy


----------



## sugar and spice

rainy-Brain


----------



## littlefairywren

brain - brand


----------



## sugar and spice

brand-brawn


----------



## littlefairywren

brawn - brawl


----------



## sugar and spice

brawl-labor


----------



## littlefairywren

labor - broil


----------



## sugar and spice

broil-boils


----------



## DazzlingAnna

boils - bliss


----------



## sugar and spice

bliss-soils


----------



## littlefairywren

soils - floss


----------



## sugar and spice

floss-flogs


----------



## littlefairywren

flogs - glows


----------



## sugar and spice

glows-gowns


----------



## littlefairywren

gowns - grown


----------



## sugar and spice

groan-grain


----------



## littlefairywren

grain - grand


----------



## Christopher Hughes

grand grind


----------



## sugar and spice

grind-drink


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Drink ....rinks


----------



## sugar and spice

rinks-ranks


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Ranks........... Banks


----------



## sugar and spice

Banks-Bunks


----------



## littlefairywren

bunks - stunk


----------



## sugar and spice

Stunk-Slunk


----------



## littlefairywren

slunk - lucks


----------



## sugar and spice

lucks-locks


----------



## littlefairywren

locks - scold


----------



## sugar and spice

scold-scald


----------



## littlefairywren

scald - class


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Class. Clash


----------



## sugar and spice

clash-slack


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Slack. Slick


----------



## sugar and spice

Slick-locks


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Locks. Licks


----------



## littlefairywren

licks - picks


----------



## sugar and spice

picks-pocks


----------



## littlefairywren

pocks - scope


----------



## sugar and spice

scope-chops


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Chops. Hopes


----------



## littlefairywren

hopes - spore


----------



## sugar and spice

spore-pears


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Pears. Piers


----------



## sugar and spice

Piers-spine


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Spine. Spend


----------



## sugar and spice

Spend-Spand


----------



## littlefairywren

spand - lands


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Lands. Stand


----------



## sugar and spice

Stand-Dents


----------



## littlefairywren

dents - stead


----------



## sugar and spice

Stead-Dames


----------



## SSBHM

Dames - Deems


----------



## sugar and spice

Deems-Dimes


----------



## littlefairywren

dimes - mends


----------



## sugar and spice

Mends-Spend


----------



## littlefairywren

spend - spine


----------



## sugar and spice

spine-panes


----------



## SSBHM

panes - spade


----------



## littlefairywren

spade - dales


----------



## Jay78

Dales - Scale


----------



## littlefairywren

scale - calls


----------



## Jay78

Calls - Balls


----------



## littlefairywren

balls - blast


----------



## Jay78

Blast - Table


----------



## littlefairywren

table - bleak


----------



## Jay78

Bleak - Leaks


----------



## littlefairywren

leaks - steak


----------



## Jay78

Steak - Bakes


----------



## littlefairywren

bakes - wakes


----------



## Jay78

Wakes - Lakes


----------



## littlefairywren

lakes - scale


----------



## AmyJo1976

scale - sauce


----------



## Jay78

Sauce - Saucy


----------



## AmyJo1976

Saucy - scary


----------



## littlefairywren

scary - carry


----------



## AmyJo1976

carry - racer


----------



## littlefairywren

racer - crate


----------



## AmyJo1976

crate - water


----------



## Jay78

Water - Later


----------



## sugar and spice

Balls-Balms


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Balms. Palms


----------



## littlefairywren

palms - small


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Small. Smell


----------



## sugar and spice

small-smell


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Smell. Malls


----------



## sugar and spice

Balls-Falls


----------



## littlefairywren

falls - flats


----------



## sugar and spice

flats-flans


----------



## littlefairywren

flans - snail


----------



## sugar and spice

snail-loans


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Loans. Leans


----------



## Jay78

Leans - Beans


----------



## littlefairywren

beans - bangs


----------



## sugar and spice

bangs-bongs


----------



## Monster

Bongs -> gongs


----------



## Jay78

Gongs - Songs


----------



## littlefairywren

songs - snobs


----------



## sugar and spice

snobs-snubs


----------



## Jay78

Snubs - Stubs


----------



## sugar and spice

stubs-stabs


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Stabs. Beats


----------



## sugar and spice

Beats- Beams


----------



## Jay78

Beams - Teams


----------



## littlefairywren

teams - shame


----------



## sugar and spice

Shame-Marsh


----------



## Jay78

Marsh - Harsh


----------



## littlefairywren

harsh - shard


----------



## Jay78

Shard - Shark


----------



## littlefairywren

shark - racks


----------



## sugar and spice

racks-crabs


----------



## Jay78

Crabs - Grabs


----------



## Monster

Beams - Steam


----------



## littlefairywren

steam - makes


----------



## Emmy

makes- snake


----------



## Monster

Snake - knave


----------



## sugar and spice

knave-vanes


----------



## Monster

vanes- saved


----------



## littlefairywren

saved - dives


----------



## Jay78

Dives - Hives


----------



## Emmy

Hives- Vibes


----------



## sugar and spice

Vibes-Vines


----------



## littlefairywren

vines - singe


----------



## sugar and spice

singe-binge


----------



## littlefairywren

binge - beige


----------



## littlefairywren

beige - bilge


----------



## Jay78

Bilge - Bulge


----------



## littlefairywren

bulge - glues


----------



## Jay78

Glues - Guess


----------



## littlefairywren

guess - ruses


----------



## Jay78

Ruses - Roses


----------



## littlefairywren

roses - spore


----------



## Jay78

Spore - Store


----------



## littlefairywren

store - stork


----------



## Jay78

Stork - Stark


----------



## littlefairywren

stark - track


----------



## sugar and spice

track-crack


----------



## SSBHM

crack-croak


----------



## littlefairywren

croak - cloak


----------



## sugar and spice

cloak-black


----------



## littlefairywren

black - cable


----------



## sugar and spice

cable-bleak


----------



## littlefairywren

bleak - bleat


----------



## sugar and spice

bleat-blame


----------



## littlefairywren

blame - flame


----------



## sugar and spice

flame-meals


----------



## littlefairywren

meals - slams


----------



## sugar and spice

slams-shams


----------



## abstracterika

Shams-Shame


----------



## littlefairywren

shame - leash


----------



## sugar and spice

leash-share


----------



## littlefairywren

share - heart ❤


----------



## sugar and spice

Heart-Shear


----------



## littlefairywren

shear - reach


----------



## sugar and spice

reach-cheat


----------



## SSBHM

cheat-threat


----------



## sugar and spice

threat-heart


----------



## littlefairywren

heart - trash (a horrible word to come after heart, but it's not on purpose )


----------



## sugar and spice

trash-harsh


----------



## littlefairywren

harsh - shard


----------



## DazzlingAnna

shard - draws


----------



## sugar and spice

draws-sword


----------



## littlefairywren

sword - drown


----------



## sugar and spice

drown-wound


----------



## SSBHM

wound - would


----------



## DazzlingAnna

would - doula


----------



## littlefairywren

doula - laude


----------



## sugar and spice

Laude-duels


----------



## littlefairywren

duels - clues


----------



## sugar and spice

clues-slice


----------



## littlefairywren

slice - clips


----------



## sugar and spice

clips-claps


----------



## littlefairywren

claps - splay


----------



## sugar and spice

splay-ploys


----------



## littlefairywren

ploys - yelps


----------



## SSBHM

yelps - pleas


----------



## sugar and spice

pleas-leash


----------



## littlefairywren

leash - shell


----------



## SSBHM

shell - hello


----------



## littlefairywren

hello - cello


----------



## sugar and spice

cello-clove


----------



## SSBHM

clove - loves


----------



## littlefairywren

loves - stove


----------



## sugar and spice

stove-overt


----------



## littlefairywren

overt - roves


----------



## SSBHM

roves - serve


----------



## littlefairywren

serve - seers


----------



## sugar and spice

seers-reeks


----------



## SSBHM

reeks - rakes


----------



## littlefairywren

rakes - scare


----------



## sugar and spice

Scare-crate


----------



## littlefairywren

crate - carts


----------



## sugar and spice

carts-crash


----------



## SSBHM

crash - sharp


----------



## littlefairywren

sharp - parts


----------



## sugar and spice

parts-sport


----------



## SSBHM

sport - troup


----------



## littlefairywren

troup - pouts


----------



## SSBHM

pouts - stout


----------



## littlefairywren

stout - butts


----------



## sugar and spice

Butts-mutts


----------



## littlefairywren

mutts - stump


----------



## Etiola79

Stump-stamp


----------



## sugar and spice

stamp-stomp


----------



## littlefairywren

stomp - ports


----------



## sugar and spice

ports-strap


----------



## SSBHM

strap - trips


----------



## sugar and spice

trips-spite


----------



## SSBHM

spite - split


----------



## littlefairywren

split - piles


----------



## Adamantoise

piles - lives


----------



## sugar and spice

lives-hives


----------



## SSBHM

hives - veins


----------



## sugar and spice

veins-snipe


----------



## littlefairywren

snipe - spire


----------



## sugar and spice

spire-price


----------



## SSBHM

price - epics


----------



## SSBHM

epics - spice


----------



## sugar and spice

spice-spine


----------



## littlefairywren

spine - shine


----------



## sugar and spice

shine-hones


----------



## littlefairywren

hones - phone


----------



## SSBHM

phone - opine


----------



## littlefairywren

opine - point


----------



## sugar and spice

Opine-phone


----------



## littlefairywren

phone - shone


----------



## SSBHM

stone - stove


----------



## sugar and spice

stove-shove


----------



## littlefairywren

shove - hover


----------



## SSBHM

hover - lover


----------



## sugar and spice

lover-lever


----------



## littlefairywren

lever - veers


----------



## sugar and spice

veers-sneer


----------



## SSBHM

sneer - renew


----------



## littlefairywren

renew - wrens


----------



## sugar and spice

wrens-screw


----------



## SSBHM

screw - crows


----------



## littlefairywren

crows - sworn


----------



## sugar and spice

sworn-sword


----------



## SSBHM

sword - draws


----------



## littlefairywren

draws - lards


----------



## SSBHM

lards - roads


----------



## littlefairywren

roads - drops


----------



## sugar and spice

drops-pores


----------



## SSBHM

pores - oreos


----------



## sugar and spice

oreos-snore


----------



## SSBHM

snore - shore


----------



## littlefairywren

shore - shred


----------



## SSBHM

shred - dress


----------



## sugar and spice

dress-dregs


----------



## SSBHM

dregs - egress


----------



## littlefairywren

dregs - rages


----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> dregs - rages


you skipped mine - egress
It's a hard one!


----------



## littlefairywren

SSBHM said:


> you skipped mine - egress
> It's a hard one!


Only because egress is six letters, hon.


----------



## sugar and spice

rages-stage


----------



## SSBHM

stage - gated


----------



## littlefairywren

gated - grate


----------



## sugar and spice

grate-grade


----------



## littlefairywren

grade - trade


----------



## sugar and spice

Trade-dream


----------



## SSBHM

dream - dread


----------



## littlefairywren

dread - addle


----------



## SSBHM

addle - dazed


----------



## sugar and spice

dazed-razed


----------



## littlefairywren

razed - graze


----------



## sugar and spice

graze-great


----------



## MattB

great-eager


----------



## sugar and spice

eager-pager


----------



## littlefairywren

pager - spare


----------



## sugar and spice

spare-share


----------



## MattB

share-reach


----------



## littlefairywren

reach - cheer


----------



## sugar and spice

cheer-share


----------



## SSBHM

share - heard


----------



## MattB

heard- cared


----------



## littlefairywren

cared - carve


----------



## sugar and spice

carve-crane


----------



## littlefairywren

crane - crank


----------



## SSBHM

crank - drank


----------



## littlefairywren

drank - ranks


----------



## sugar and spice

ranks-shank


----------



## SSBHM

shank - shark


----------



## sugar and spice

shark-shear


----------



## littlefairywren

shear - brash


----------



## sugar and spice

shear-heard


----------



## SSBHM

heard - beard


----------



## MattB

beard-rated


----------



## littlefairywren

rated - stare


----------



## sugar and spice

stare-roast


----------



## SSBHM

roast - boast


----------



## sugar and spice

boast-blast


----------



## littlefairywren

blast - stalk


----------



## sugar and spice

stalk-stank


----------



## MattB

stank-angst


----------



## SSBHM

angst - gangs


----------



## sugar and spice

gangs-bangs


----------



## littlefairywren

bangs - banks


----------



## sugar and spice

banks-stank


----------



## littlefairywren

stank - rants


----------



## sugar and spice

rants-stern


----------



## littlefairywren

stern - trend


----------



## SSBHM

trend - rents


----------



## littlefairywren

rents - nurse


----------



## sugar and spice

nurse-surge


----------



## littlefairywren

surge - lures


----------



## sugar and spice

lures-ruler


----------



## MattB

ruler-recur


----------



## SSBHM

recur - cures


----------



## littlefairywren

cures - scour


----------



## sugar and spice

scour-court


----------



## MattB

court-outro


----------



## SSBHM

outro - troop


----------



## littlefairywren

troop - trope


----------



## SSBHM

trope - poets


----------



## SSBHM

poets - steps


----------



## SSBHM

steps - press


----------



## MattB

press-spree


----------



## littlefairywren

spree - purse


----------



## SSBHM

purse - nurse


----------



## sugar and spice

nurse-ruins


----------



## MattB

ruins-inure


----------



## littlefairywren

inure - risen


----------



## sugar and spice

risen-rosin


----------



## littlefairywren

rosin - snore


----------



## SSBHM

snore - score


----------



## littlefairywren

score - crows


----------



## SSBHM

crows - sworn


----------



## littlefairywren

swarn - brawn


----------



## SSBHM

brawn - drawn


----------



## littlefairywren

drawn - drain


----------



## sugar and spice

drain-crain


----------



## MattB

crain-incur


----------



## SSBHM

incur -inure


----------



## littlefairywren

inure - prune


----------



## SSBHM

prune - prude


----------



## littlefairywren

prude - pride


----------



## sugar and spice

pride-drips


----------



## MattB

drips-drops


----------



## sugar and spice

drops-sport


----------



## MattB

sport-strip


----------



## SSBHM

strip - parts


----------



## littlefairywren

parts - stark


----------



## sugar and spice

stark-shark


----------



## SSBHM

shark - sharp


----------



## MattB

sharp-phase


----------



## Monster

Phase- spade


----------



## littlefairywren

spade - speed


----------



## SSBHM

speed - spend


----------



## sugar and spice

spend-dense


----------



## littlefairywren

dense - feeds


----------



## SSBHM

feeds - deeds


----------



## littlefairywren

deeds - cedes


----------



## SSBHM

cedes - seeds


----------



## RylyShane

Seeds -> Reeds


----------



## FFAFarmher

Reeds - Steed


----------



## MattB

steed-dents


----------



## SSBHM

dents - stand


----------



## littlefairywren

stand - stain


----------



## SSBHM

stain - train


----------



## littlefairywren

train - rains


----------



## SSBHM

rains - saint


----------



## MattB

saint-tints


----------



## littlefairywren

tints - stink


----------



## SSBHM

stink - stunk


----------



## SSBHM

stunk - skunk


----------



## littlefairywren

skunk - punks


----------



## SSBHM

punks - nukes


----------



## MattB

nukes-nudes

(HUBBA HUBBA!)


----------



## littlefairywren

nudes - dupes


----------



## Monster

littlefairywren said:


> nudes - dupes


Tend to go together if you're not careful on dating sites 

dupes - super


----------



## littlefairywren

super - prose


----------



## Monster

prose - poise


----------



## MattB

poise-pipes


----------



## SSBHM

pipes - spies


----------



## littlefairywren

spies - steps


----------



## Monster

steps- pesto


----------



## SSBHM

pesto - pests


----------



## littlefairywren

pests - paste


----------



## Monster

paste - stamp


----------



## DazzlingAnna

stamp - pasta


----------



## littlefairywren

pasta - atlas


----------



## DazzlingAnna

atlas - salsa


----------



## SSBHM

salsa - lasts


----------



## MattB

lasts-stall


----------



## SSBHM

stall - stale


----------



## littlefairywren

stale - blast


----------



## SSBHM

blast - stabs


----------



## Monster

stabs - beats


----------



## littlefairywren

beats - meats


----------



## SSBHM

meats - meals


----------



## MattB

meals-slams


----------



## SSBHM

slams - lasso


----------



## SSBHM

lasso - glass


----------



## MattB

lasso-soils


----------



## littlefairywren

soils - floss


----------



## SSBHM

floss - slows


----------



## SSBHM

slows - shows


----------



## SSBHM

SSBHM said:


> slows - shows


shows - snows


----------



## SSBHM

snows - stows


----------



## SSBHM

stows - town


----------



## littlefairywren

towns - snort


----------



## SSBHM

snort - short


----------



## littlefairywren

short - throw


----------



## SSBHM

throw - wrote


----------



## littlefairywren

wrote - trove


----------



## FuriousGeorge

trove - rover


----------



## littlefairywren

rover - lover


----------



## FuriousGeorge

lover - revel


----------



## SSBHM

revel - level


----------



## littlefairywren

level - elves


----------



## FuriousGeorge

level - veils


----------



## littlefairywren

veils - slime


----------



## FuriousGeorge

slime - limbs


----------



## littlefairywren

limbs - limbo


----------



## FuriousGeorge

limbo - boils


----------



## littlefairywren

boils - spoil


----------



## FuriousGeorge

spoil - spore


----------



## SSBHM

spore - pours


----------



## littlefairywren

pours - spout


----------



## DazzlingAnna

spout - stout


----------



## Colonial Warrior

stout-scout


----------



## littlefairywren

scout - costs


----------



## SSBHM

costs - cross


----------



## MattB

cross-score


----------



## rockhound225

score - pores


----------



## littlefairywren

pores - spare


----------



## SSBHM

spare - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - crate


----------



## rockhound225

crate - eater


----------



## SSBHM

eater - great

since you took one close to my heart

oops, didn't mean to give one away!

great - heart

well, great, eater, and heart all go together in my book!


----------



## littlefairywren

heart -threw


----------



## rockhound225

threw - shrew


----------



## littlefairywren

shrew - worse


----------



## SSBHM

worse - horse


----------



## Tickleseeker

tenor- north


----------



## littlefairywren

Tickleseeker said:


> tenor- ornate


It's nice to see a new face in the word threads, @Tickleseeker. Just a wee heads up; the idea is to take the last word from the last poster (and five letters in this case), and remove one letter only. Replace it with a new letter to spell the next word. 

horse - spore


----------



## Tickleseeker

littlefairywren said:


> It's nice to see a new face in the word threads, @Tickleseeker. Just a wee heads up; the idea is to take the last word from the last poster (and five letters in this case), and remove one letter only. Replace it with a new letter to spell the next word.
> 
> horse - spore





littlefairywren said:


> It's nice to see a new face in the word threads, @Tickleseeker. Just a wee heads up; the idea is to take the last word from the last poster (and five letters in this case), and remove one letter only. Replace it with a new letter to spell the next word.
> 
> horse - spore





littlefairywren said:


> It's nice to see a new face in the word threads, @Tickleseeker. Just a wee heads up; the idea is to take the last word from the last poster (and five letters in this case), and remove one letter only. Replace it with a new letter to spell the next word.
> 
> horse - spore


Have at it then...


----------



## littlefairywren

north - throw


----------



## SSBHM

throw - throe


----------



## littlefairywren

throe - ether


----------



## SSBHM

ether - eater


----------



## SSBHM

eater - there


----------



## littlefairywren

there - steer


----------



## SSBHM

steer - trees


----------



## littlefairywren

trees - peers


----------



## SSBHM

peers - seers


----------



## littlefairywren

seers - press


----------



## SSBHM

press - dress


----------



## littlefairywren

dress - dares


----------



## SSBHM

dress - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - stark


----------



## SSBHM

stark - start


----------



## SSBHM

start -state


----------



## SSBHM

state - taste


----------



## SSBHM

taste - tests


----------



## DazzlingAnna

tests - seats


----------



## littlefairywren

seats - stake


----------



## rockhound225

stake - pates


----------



## littlefairywren

pates - plate


----------



## DazzlingAnna

plate - later


----------



## littlefairywren

later - latte


----------



## DazzlingAnna

latte - steal


----------



## SSBHM

steal - steel


----------



## littlefairywren

steel - leers


----------



## SSBHM

leers - erase


----------



## littlefairywren

erase - scare


----------



## SSBHM

scare - crate


----------



## littlefairywren

crate - track


----------



## SSBHM

track - truck


----------



## littlefairywren

truck - truce


----------



## SSBHM

truce - crate


----------



## SSBHM

truce - trace


----------



## littlefairywren

trace - craft


----------



## SSBHM

craft - frack


----------



## littlefairywren

frack - crack


----------



## SSBHM

crack - track


----------



## littlefairywren

track - stark


----------



## SSBHM

stark - stork


----------



## littlefairywren

stork - ports


----------



## SSBHM

ports - torts


----------



## littlefairywren

torts - roast


----------



## curvluver

roast - sorts


----------



## SSBHM

sorts - forts


----------



## curvluver

forts - frets


----------



## littlefairywren

frets - steer


----------



## SSBHM

steer - seers


----------



## littlefairywren

seers - press


----------



## Munchausen

press - spurs


----------



## littlefairywren

spurs - rumps


----------



## SSBHM

rumps - ramps


----------



## littlefairywren

ramps - spray


----------



## SSBHM

spray - yards


----------



## littlefairywren

yards - raids


----------



## SSBHM

raids - maids


----------



## littlefairywren

maids - dials


----------



## SSBHM

dials - deals


----------



## littlefairywren

deals - slake


----------



## SSBHM

slake - shake


----------



## littlefairywren

shake - shack


----------



## MattB

shack-chalk


----------



## SSBHM

chalk - black


----------



## littlefairywren

black - balks


----------



## SSBHM

balks - stalk


----------



## SSBHM

stalk - stall


----------



## littlefairywren

stall - lasts


----------



## SSBHM

lasts - stars


----------



## littlefairywren

stars - tarts


----------



## SSBHM

tarts - darts


----------



## littlefairywren

darts - trade


----------



## SSBHM

trade - treat


----------



## littlefairywren

treat - utter


----------



## SSBHM

utter - atter


----------



## littlefairywren

atter - taper


----------



## SSBHM

taper - paper


----------



## littlefairywren

paper - spear


----------



## Ncmomof4

Spear - gears


----------



## littlefairywren

gears - serge


----------



## Ncmomof4

Serge - Verge


----------



## SSBHM

Verge - Greed


----------



## littlefairywren

greed - grade


----------



## SSBHM

grade - rages


----------



## littlefairywren

rages - scare


----------



## SSBHM

scare -score


----------



## littlefairywren

score - crone


----------



## SSBHM

crone - clone


----------



## SSBHM

clone - alone 

Alone is how I feel right now. I must have won the game! YEAH!


----------



## rockhound225

alone - atone


----------



## littlefairywren

atone - tonal


----------



## SSBHM

tonal - loans


----------



## rockhound225

loans - coals


----------



## SSBHM

coals - close


----------



## Pluviophile

close - score


----------



## littlefairywren

score - ropes


----------



## Pluviophile

ropes - press


----------



## littlefairywren

press - spear


----------



## rockhound225

spear - rates


----------



## Pluviophile

rates - trade


----------



## littlefairywren

trade - deter


----------



## Pluviophile

deter - reset


----------



## SSBHM

reset - eater (I'm the best! I win!)


----------



## littlefairywren

eater - elate


----------



## Pluviophile

elate - tease


----------



## SSBHM

tease - steep


----------



## Pluviophile

steep - paste


----------



## SSBHM

paste - taste (it's all about the food!)


----------



## SSBHM

taste - waste - waist (do I have a one track mind?)


----------



## Pluviophile

SSBHM said:


> taste - waste - waist (do I have a one track mind?)



I think there should be an app for this game. You'll really enjoy it.

waist - straw


----------



## SSBHM

straw - water


----------



## SSBHM

Pluviophile said:


> I think there should be an app for this game. You'll really enjoy it.
> 
> waist - straw


What? There's an app?! REALLY? Awesome! lol

Still think there should be more of a theme to the words that are allowed... I try to do it. Have you noticed?


----------



## Pluviophile

@SSBHM I said there should be one. I didn't say there already is. Even if it's there I have no idea. I would really be happy if the game app exists.

water - earth


----------



## littlefairywren

earth - threw


----------



## Pluviophile

threw - worth


----------



## littlefairywren

worth - troth


----------



## Pluviophile

troth - forth


----------



## SSBHM

forth - North


----------



## littlefairywren

north - tenor


----------



## SSBHM

tenor - often


----------



## Pluviophile

often - atone


----------



## SSBHM

atone - alone


----------



## Pluviophile

alone - plane


----------



## SSBHM

plane - leaps


----------



## littlefairywren

leaps - spell


----------



## SSBHM

spell - spill (ooops!)


----------



## littlefairywren

spill - bills


----------



## SSBHM

bills - pills


----------



## Pluviophile

pills - clips


----------



## SSBHM

clips - split


----------



## Pluviophile

split - pilot


----------



## SSBHM

pilot - pivot


----------



## Pluviophile

pivot - topic


----------



## SSBHM

topic - toxic


----------



## Pluviophile

toxic - stoic


----------



## SSBHM

stoic - stock


----------



## littlefairywren

stock - docks


----------



## SSBHM

docks - ducks


----------



## Pluviophile

ducks - stuck


----------



## SSBHM

stuck - truck


----------



## MattB

truck - crust


----------



## littlefairywren

crust - scrub


----------



## SSBHM

scrub - chubs


----------



## littlefairywren

chubs - bucks


----------



## MattB

bucks- bunks


----------



## SSBHM

bunks - skunks


----------



## littlefairywren

I think skunks are adorable, but they sure don't come after bunks. 

bunks - bonks


----------



## SSBHM

bunks - skunk (I was feeling like a gang was in the game)

bunks - bonks 

Bonks - books


----------



## littlefairywren

books - spook


----------



## SSBHM

spook - spool


----------



## SSBHM

spool - spoon


----------



## littlefairywren

spoon - opens


----------



## SSBHM

opens - spent


----------



## littlefairywren

spent - stein


----------



## Pluviophile

stein - edits


----------



## littlefairywren

edits - staid


----------



## Pluviophile

staid - waits


----------



## littlefairywren

waits - twain


----------



## Pluviophile

twain - twine


----------



## littlefairywren

twine - trine


----------



## SSBHM

trine - urine


----------



## littlefairywren

urine - rinse


----------



## SSBHM

rinse - rains


----------



## littlefairywren

rains - snare


----------



## SSBHM

snare - scare


----------



## littlefairywren

scare - crate


----------



## SSBHM

crate - eater


----------



## littlefairywren

eater - trees


----------



## SSBHM

trees - sneer


----------



## littlefairywren

sneer - preen


----------



## SSBHM

preen - neeps


----------



## littlefairywren

neeps - opens


----------



## SSBHM

opens - spend


----------



## littlefairywren

spend - dunes


----------



## SSBHM

dunes - under


----------



## littlefairywren

under - prune


----------



## SSBHM

prune - runes


----------



## littlefairywren

runes - surge


----------



## SSBHM

surge - sugar


----------



## SSBHM

sugar - grass


----------



## SSBHM

grass - grasp


----------



## littlefairywren

grasp - spark


----------



## SSBHM

spark - parts


----------



## littlefairywren

parts - stamp


----------



## Pluviophile

stamp - stump


----------



## littlefairywren

stump - plums


----------



## SSBHM

plums - slurp


----------



## SSBHM

plums - plump


----------



## littlefairywren

plump - plume


----------



## SSBHM

plume - lumps


----------



## littlefairywren

lumps - mulls


----------



## SSBHM

mulls - small


----------



## MattB

small - llama


----------



## kyle

Reeb - Beer

sreeb42 - 24beers - HA ha ha


----------



## SSBHM

beer - bear


----------



## MattB

Well, alrighty then...

llama - allay


----------



## littlefairywren

allay - loyal


----------



## MattB

loyal - royal


----------



## littlefairywren

royal - layer


----------



## SSBHM

layer - later


----------



## MattB

later - trial


----------



## MattB

(BUMP!)

trial - laird


----------



## SSBHM

laird - flair


----------



## littlefairywren

flair - fairs


----------



## SSBHM

fairs - fears


----------



## littlefairywren

fears - scare


----------



## MattB

scare - spear


----------



## SSBHM

spear - speak


----------



## littlefairywren

speak - speck


----------



## SSBHM

speck - keeps


----------



## MattB

keeps - peaks


----------



## SSBHM

peaks - steak


----------



## SSBHM

steak - stake


----------



## FuriousGeorge

stake - taste


----------



## littlefairywren

taste - haste


----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> taste - haste


haste - waste


----------



## Donna

waste-waist (oh and a homophone to boot!)


----------



## SSBHM

waist - swift


----------



## SSBHM

swift - twist


----------



## rockhound225

twist - twins


----------



## MattB

twins - wings


----------



## FuriousGeorge

wings - swine


----------



## Donna

swine - wince


----------



## FuriousGeorge

wince - nicer


----------



## littlefairywren

nicer - trice


----------



## SSBHM

trice - twice


----------



## SSBHM

littlefairywren said:


> nicer - trice


Thank you for continuing to play!


----------



## littlefairywren

SSBHM said:


> Thank you for continuing to play!




twice - witch


----------



## SSBHM

witch - bitch (don't mean to offend anyone! swear!)


----------



## littlefairywren

bitch - birth


----------



## SSBHM

birth - girth (just came to mind!)


----------



## SSBHM

girth - mirth


----------



## SSBHM

mirth - thrie


----------



## SSBHM

thrie - three


----------



## littlefairywren

three - steer


----------



## SSBHM

steer - stare


----------



## littlefairywren

stare - crate


----------



## SSBHM

crate - eater


----------



## rockhound225

eater - grate


----------



## Donna

grate - egret


----------



## SSBHM

egret - great


----------



## littlefairywren

great - anger


----------



## SSBHM

anger - gamer


----------



## Donna

Gamer - mages


----------



## FuriousGeorge

Donna said:


> Gamer - mages


mages - steam


----------



## littlefairywren

steam - melts


----------



## SSBHM

melts - malts


----------



## FuriousGeorge

malts - slant


----------



## SSBHM

slant - stain


----------



## littlefairywren

stain - train


----------



## SSBHM

train - brain


----------



## Adamantoise

brain - basin


----------



## SSBHM

basin - saint


----------



## SSBHM

saint - taint


----------



## rockhound225

taint - stint


----------



## SSBHM

rockhound225 said:


> taint - stint


stint - tents


----------

